# Introducing NINJHAX - A Nintendo 3DS Homebrew Exploit!



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

​Well, it's time to blast this discussion _wide _open. GBAtemp's resident 3DS developer, smealum, has been quite busy the past couple of months developing his 3DS exploit called SSSPwn. We've seen the _hundreds_ of discussion threads that have come up in the past, and we've seen where they all have ended up. It's time to put an end to all of this, and it's time to give you guys a taste of 3DS homebrew and what to expect out of it, straight from GBAtemp.net itself. No more speculation, no more dancing around. There is a lot more information to follow, so hit the "Continue reading" button for the rest of it!

*The first post has been updated as of today, November 20th! The game to run the exploit has been revealed,and the mechanism has been revealed! Please see the end of the post for more information! *

[prebreak]Continue reading[/prebreak]

Now, I must apologize in advance. I have not been entirely honest with you guys, and I should mention that I have been working alongside smealum with this exploit since August, gaining more information as to what this exploit is all about. I am mentioning this topic because the release date of SSSpwn is truly at hand, and it's awesome to think of the potential that this exploit will bring.

Background

This exploit is actually very simple to launch. This exploit is similar to the exploit that made Wii hacking popular - the modified boot.elf file that is placed on the root of an SD card, and launched by opening the Wii mail/message center. For those of you that don't remember, the screen glitches out, and the exploit will launch, asking to install the homebrew channel. The concept here is very similar and launched in a similar manner - why break what currently works? There's no reason to.

Activation of the Exploit

Activating the exploit is very easy. It requires a Nintendo 3DS. It could be a regular 3DS, or it could be the New Nintendo 3DS. It's very versatile. Activating the exploit begins by going to a particular link. I will not be distributing that link, but it will be available soon - I promise. Going to that link, you will be asked to input the firmware version of your Nintendo 3DS. Following that, you're going to be getting a set of directions that will instruct you on how to proceed with installing the exploit. Doing so, however, requires a Nintendo 3DS title, specifically _Cubic Ninja_. You will need to be connected to the internet for the installation to go smoothly. Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system. From here, you can power down the system, or remove the SD card while in the Homebrew Channel to install homebrew, which takes the form of .3DSX files. These homebrew are placed in a created directory on the 3DS SD card's root, and placed in a folder with that homebrew's name. The file is renamed boot.3dsx, and once you reinsert the SD card, the Homebrew Channel will acknowledge the presence of the application and you will be able to run homebrew!

Homebrew Test

Yep, you got that right, I got the opportunity to test some 3DS homebrew. First of all, I will note that the homebrew is in 3D. And it's actually pretty solid, so I'll have to hand it to smealum for that. Please note, though, that homebrew in its current stage is in a "work in progress" phase, so there's still things that need to be worked on.

The title I spent time working with is 3DSCraft. Yep, it's Minecraft, on the Nintendo 3DS, on the go. And dear God my camera is horrible - Minecraft 3DS looked a lot better than that mess. With a Nintendo 3DS, the operations are limited, to be developed for future, but it does its purpose - it shows people that homebrew runs. And what better way to prove this than with a picture? (Minor side note - the New Nintendo 3DS has more operations available due to the extra buttons the console has).



​According to smealum, a lot of the homebrew being worked on still has stuff to fix, but the potential is out there - there's so much that could be had in terms of 3DS homebrew with this out in the wild.​​So Now What? Why Should I Care?​There's still things to perfect with this exploit. It's not flawless by any means, but it's a huge first step to recognize the homebrew that is capable of running on the Nintendo 3DS. It's a very versatile exploit that can be installed on virtually any Nintendo 3DS console out there, regardless of firmware. For those that follow the homebrew scene, this is a great opportunity, once released, to start doing things with it. Think emulators. Custom games. Applications. And that is what myself and smealum hope to see as a result of this - a developing homebrew scene that helps the 3DS soar like back in the days of the Nintendo DS. *Please note, however, that 3DS backups are not possible to execute on this exploit.*​​​I mention that 3DS backups will not be compatible with smealum's exploit so long as it belongs to smealum. The way this exploit was explained to me was that the developers of Cubic Ninja were trying to essentially prevent a backdoor to exploit their code, but in the process of working on that backdoor they opened up a bigger vulnerability, which made this exploit all the more possible. There is a ton more information on smealum's dev blog that goes into the exploit details. In return for the backdoor, unauthorized code is allowed to run in arm11 but it won't be enough to break the system completely down to let people do what they want, ie piracy.​​Looking at the current 4.5 version exploit for flash chips, you have two different exploits, an MSET DS User Profile exploit, providing Arm11 usermode capabilities, and a firmware vulnerability that allows arm9 code execution. The higher firmwares patched the later portion, but the exploit here swaps the firmware exploit with the ability to run arbitrary code, which in turn runs code but can't go much further than that. So this means that while smealum owns the exploit, he is absolutely not going to dabble in modifying it so that piracy can run rampant, but once the exploit goes live, there is no way to predict the course of events that will follow.​ 
So When Can We Expect This to Come Out?​A lot of this community has waited anxiously for more information as to the release of this exploit. Well, I can give you a date as to when to expect it - and it's soon. *The date that the 3DS exploit will become publicly available is November 22nd, so mark those calendars. *All information will be made public at that date. There will more than likely be a follow up post to this that contains that information, but in the meantime, stay hopeful and get excited, because things are going to get good from here on out. In the meantime, though, I would like to ask that, if you want to discuss the exploit, to do so here, instead of writing hundreds of threads within the Nintendo 3DS Hacking and Homebrew forum.​​Frequently Asked Questions - FAQ​*So basically what is the deal with this exploit?*​Think of it as a chance to run custom applications and programs on the Nintendo 3DS in the form of unauthorized code - homebrew. Emulators. Custom applications. Messaging. The possibilities are endless. This exploit is unique because it can run on virtually any 3DS console, and uses the game Cubic Ninja to modify the save file and install the Homebrew channel.​​*Do I need to keep my Cubic Ninja Copy? Will this exploit be permanent? Can I sell the game once I install?*​You are advised to keep your copy of the title because the exploit is tied to the save of your game. It's removable by deleting the save file of Cubic Ninja. You will need the cartridge of Cubic Ninja each time you want to access the Homebrew Channel​​*Can I play ROMs? Will it be possible in future?*​No! Smealum does not condone piracy, therefore this exploit will not play ROMs. In future though, that's a more theoretical question because it's a question of if/when. I don't know.​​*Region locking?*​It's possible to remove according to smealum, but has not been worked on yet.​​*What does this exploit do?*​This exploit allows for the running of unauthorized code in the arm11 format to allow for the future playing of custom applications. In other words, homebrew.​​*What versions of Cubic Ninja work?*​Physical copies will work perfectly fine. For the eShop copies, this exploit only works in Japan, but the Japanese eShop pulled the title from the shop, so you're out of luck.​​*How much is the game?*​Anywhere from $7 USD - $300 USD. It settled to an average of forty.​​*If I don't want to get the game, can I run this from a flash chip?*​In theory, yes, although it hasn't been tested by smealum or myself.​​*What firmware versions run this exploit?*​I'm running a 9.2 console at the moment, perfectly fine. It supports from 4.x-9.x.​​*Will Nintendo patch this in future?*​They definitely can and will, but I don't know when. They can't change the retail version, but the later firmware versions like 9.x will most likely be patched for future.​​*What happens if I have a Gateway 3DS? Will this offer any significant advantages?*​The honest answer here is that this exploit is still very much new, so at present there is not a large QUANTITY of things that can be done. If you wanted to play ROMs, it won't be possible yet, but who knows in future. If you want ROMs, stick to a Gateway or derivative.​​*Will another game be able to run this in future?*​I hate crystal ball questions. It's an if/when situation that has no real answer. Possible but unlikely.​​*Cheat support?*​None at the moment.​​*Ryu, it's not quite November 22 yet. Can you give me the exploit?*​Nope, sorry about that, just wait a few more days!​​*UPDATE #1: What's the Game?*​Plans are accelerated today, and it's your lucky day! The Nintendo 3DS game in question to look for is none other than... drumroll please...​​

Spoiler



_*Cubic Ninja!*_


​Now, I have to admit some of you guys were quite astute and got the game after a bit of thinking, and for all of you who sent me PMs, I assure you I read each and every one of them. They were quite fun to read, so thanks for giving me a good laugh, and to those that guessed correctly, congratulations! There's not exactly a prize to offer but here is a virtual cookie, I guess. ​​Well, anyway, as usual, GBAtemp.net will not condone sharing of the ROM for this title. And also, please again note that the exploit is not capable of launching 3DS ROMs! According to smealum himself, the exploited title will work with both the eShop and Retail version, but the eShop version is only good for the Japanese copy - *which, as of late Tuesday 11/18 has been pulled from the eShop*. The actual explanation and details of the exploit and how to activate it will be revealed in a few days, so get excited!​ 
*UPDATE 2 – I Have the Game, Now What?*

Congratulations! You’ve been lucky enough to get your hands on the _Cubic Ninja_ title! Well, now that you have it, you have to follow the following instructions.

Go to this link, and enter the version of your Nintendo 3DS. The first box contains the letters O and N – O represents the Old Nintendo 3DS, and N is the New Nintendo 3DS. You can enter your console firmware version here, and select your region of usage, U, E, or J. If your console is too high up on the firmware indicators, just choose the highest version that the indicators allow. It will still work.
 QR Code generator

There will be a QR code that will pop up.
Place _Cubic Ninja_ into your 3DS console, and boot it up.
You do not need to have progress on your save file. Press the A Button on the title screen – Create – QR Code.
Here is the tricky part. You will need to have Wifi enabled to do this, but the tricky part is to line up your camera to the QR code. You should be filling up the entire QR code in the camera box. If all goes well, you’ll see your screen glitch out and it will ask you to install the 3DS exploit. It definitely takes a bit of practice. Try different lightings if having trouble, or save the image to desktop and open it up in an image editor, and zoom in if you must.
Once you install it, congratulations, you will have access to the Homebrew Channel.
To add homebrew, you are allowed to remove your SD Card from within the menu, and you need to create a folder called “3DS” in the root of your SD card. For each homebrew game that you add, you need to create a special folder in the “3DS” folder, and title it the name of the homebrew application. For instance, to install 3DSCraft, you need to create a “3DSCraft” folder in the “3DS” folder, and rename the 3DSCraft file to boot.3dsx. Place the new boot.3dsx file into the 3DScraft folder, and reinsert the SD card. The Homebrew Channel will recognize it, and all should be well from here. However, if it fails, just reboot your system by holding the power key, and go back to step 5.
Or, you can just pick up the starter kit below and just extract it to the root of the SD Card.


Once it installs just go back to the QR code menu and it will start HB Channel automatically!
A lot of this may be tedious. Smealum told me though that he was working on streamlining the procedure so it’s not quite so long, and when that change does occur I will update this thread. In the meantime, below are some homebrew applications available for your use:

 Homebrew Starter kit
 Homebrew Menu Executable (Place at Root)

And that should be the rest of the information needed about this exploit! Be sure to thank smealum for all of his hard efforts, and enjoy!

To see the process in action:

​
​Credit goes to the following:​​ninjhax was put together by a very passionate team of reverse engineers/hackers/enthusiasts, including:
- smea — 3DS research, core exploit code for all versions, ctrulib improvements, hbmenu code, testing/debugging
- yellows8 — 3DS research, ctrulib improvements, auditing, help with pretty much everything
- plutoo — 3DS research, ctrulib improvements, auditing, help with pretty much everything
- fincs — 3DSX format/code, ctrulib improvements, devkitARM integration, testing
- mtheall — ctrulib improvements, hbmenu code, testing
- GEMISIS — hbmenu code, testing
- Fluto, Arkhandar — hbmenu design
- Normmatt, ichfly — general help, testing
- case — javascript master
- lobo — webpage template


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

Question, I assume that emulators such as BlargSNES would need to be converted to a certain format in order to work with this exploit, that is, if emulators are even allowed to be run on the exploit. Also, do we know about region locking parameters? Also, holy hell this is awesome


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Question, I assume that emulators such as BlargSNES would need to be converted to a certain format in order to work with this exploit, that is, if emulators are even allowed to be run on the exploit. Also, do we know about region locking parameters? Also, holy hell this is awesome


 

Blarg runs, and GameYob should run. And yes, the file format to meet is .3DSX.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Blarg runs, and GameYob should run. And yes, the file format to meet is .3DSX.


 

And do we know about region locking and how that will work?


----------



## Smash Br0 (Nov 16, 2014)

Can I use this and a Gateway, or can the two not coexist on one 3DS?


----------



## bobmcjr (Nov 16, 2014)

Great. Now wait for the announcement of the New Nintendo 3DS 2


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Smash Br0 said:


> Can I use this and a Gateway, or can the two not coexist on one 3DS?


 
From what I know and have observed, this exploit requires a game that merely modifies a save file of the game to run the exploit. It's on the save file itself. Think of the Project M mod. To run those things, there was something in the stage creator files that needed to be run in order to run the new modified game. It's a similar concept here. The two should be able to coexist without having to worry about problems.




the_randomizer said:


> And do we know about region locking and how that will work?


 

In theory, region locking should be bypassable. Keep in mind the words, in theory. It should be possible, but smea hasn't had the time to start rolling on it yet. And my advice is to not rush the fella. ;P

------

Just a minor note but a lot of this stuff is like doing a research project and presenting it. The questions provided and the answers given are not meant to be seen as dodging, but it's because there's so much in the realm that can be done that it's impossible to have an answer for everything. In theory, though, emulation is definitely in the cards, and this same theory applies to region locking.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki You traitor! You've been holding out on us. BROS BEFORE HO(MEBREW)'s. I cant look at you the same way anymore. Are you running the Sky3DS operation out of your dorm room with illegally purchased chinese children? When will the lies END!


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Ryukouki You traitor! You've been holding out on us. BROS BEFORE HO(MEBREW)'s. I cant look at you the same way anymore. Are you running the Sky3DS operation out of your dorm room with illegally purchased chinese children? When will the lies END!


 

Aww, too bad.  You sound jealous over there.  

On a more serious note, there were never any lies.


----------



## DarkSeele (Nov 16, 2014)

Can't wait. I'll leave 40$ lying around to buy the game when it's announced.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

I would greatly appreciate it if, from now on, you guys could, you know, stop bashing smea at every turn that you get. It's definitely real, and it's definitely coming out very soon. The 22nd. Ya.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Ryukouki You traitor! You've been holding out on us. BROS BEFORE HO(MEBREW)'s. I cant look at you the same way anymore. Are you running the Sky3DS operation out of your dorm room with illegally purchased chinese children? When will the lies END!


 

Hey! Who told you he was running those in his basement? That's a NDA violation!  





Ryukouki said:


> I would greatly appreciate it if, from now on, you guys could, you know, stop bashing smea at every turn that you get. It's definitely real, and it's definitely coming out very soon. The 22nd. Ya.


 
Damn right, I hope that we can do all we can to prevent such asininity on the site.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Hey! Who told you he was running those in his basement? That's a NDA violation!


 

Running things in my basement implies I have something to hide. I have the audacity to run it from my living room.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Aww, too bad.  You sound jealous over there.
> 
> On a more serious note, there were never any lies.


 
There werent any lies but you weren't exactly forthcoming with the truth. When a guy (you) is secretly banging his roommates (gbatemp) girlfriend (smea) , getting a good look at all her entry points (homebrew), then goes to play poker with his roommate afterwards (writing your articles) as if nothing ever happened, the bro code is broken! This is bigger then lies, This is about ethics in video game journalism!. I could forgive this if it was Sicklyboy or Foxi4, but dammit man your training to be a doctor! Don't prescribe us Placebo's while you get the Oxycotin and Extacy for you and Smea! I like to get high to you know!


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

This is awesome news! Only downside is I will have to choose between playing around with this, Smash, or Pokeman's? Life is tough!


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> This is awesome news! Only downside is I will have to choose between playing around with this, Smash, or Pokeman's? Life is tough!


 

See, I mentioned that a follow up is more than likely - it just depends on when I could break from Alpha Sapphire... 



Vengenceonu said:


> There werent any lies but you weren't exactly forthcoming with the truth. When a guy (you) is secretly banging his roommates (gbatemp) girlfriend (smea) , getting a good look at all her entry points (homebrew), then goes to play poker with his roommate afterwards (writing your articles) as if nothing ever happened, the bro code is broken! This is bigger then lies, This is about ethics in video game journalism!. I could forgive this if it was Sicklyboy or Foxi4, but dammit man your training to be a doctor! Don't prescribe us Placebo's while you get the Oxycotin and Extacy for you and Smea! I like to get high to you know!


 
Scout's honor, I swore not to tell anyone about it until now.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is it bad that, of all of this, I'm the most excited for 3dcraft? I'm looking forward to ssspwn though. Kinda jelly that you've got access already, but at least you know it works.

At least it's going to be next Saturday that it's released. I just hope I don't miss the game announcement. I'll probably have to opt for a physical copy of the game that is needed and just get it at work if I can. That is, if I'm already not preoccupied with ORAS. (I'm going to be so broke omg)


----------



## Pawed (Nov 16, 2014)

Hopefully the title will be a demo of some sort, not a full game since Indian credit cards/debit cards don't work on the eShop.

Also, before anyone asks, the exploit will work on all regions.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pawed said:


> Hopefully the title will be a demo of some sort, not a full game since Indian credit cards/debit cards don't work on the eShop.
> 
> Also, before anyone asks, the exploit will work on all regions.


 
You can always opt for a physical copy of the game. That's how I'm going, because within hours of the game being announced, Nintendo will pull the digital copy. I probably won't be able to make it in time for the digital copy, and if anything, Nintendo will probably find some kind of way to remotely remove it or something. Physical FTW!


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

Pawed said:


> Hopefully the title will be a demo of some sort, not a full game since Indian credit cards/debit cards don't work on the eShop.
> 
> Also, before anyone asks, the exploit will work on all regions.


 
I sent a tweet to smea earlier today and got a response. He said it's a retail and eshop game but, the eshop game isn't in all regions.


----------



## Pawed (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I sent a tweet to smea earlier today and got a response. He said it's a retail and eshop game but, the eshop game isn't in all regions.


 
Kk, I assumed it would be in all regions since smea tested it on the Japanese N3DSLL and (presumably) Ryukouki tested it on his American 3DS.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Pawed said:


> Kk, I assumed it would be in all regions since smea tested it on the Japanese N3DSLL and (presumably) Ryukouki tested it on his American 3DS.


 

Correct, my 3DS is American, and it's also on firmware 9.2. So yeah, pretty late on that line.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki Can you possibly tell us if anyone else has access to this and building anything for it yet?

I can not wait to see what else comes out of this.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 16, 2014)

So... extdata exploit?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Ryukouki Can you possibly tell us if anyone else has access to this and building anything for it yet?
> 
> I can not wait to see what else comes out of this.


 

When I was talking to smea, it was implied that people have been testing this for him, but I don't have names. Sorry.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 16, 2014)

If I can use this along with Gateway, that would be awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> When I was talking to smea, it was implied that people have been testing this for him, but I don't have names. Sorry.


 

Wasn't looking for names so much as what kind of goodies we will get going with this. All I really want right this minute is to play NES Friday the 13th(don't judge me).


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Wasn't looking for names so much as what kind of goodies we will get going with this. All I really want right this minute is to play NES Friday the 13th(don't judge me).


 

Emulators are definitely possible.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Emulators are definitely possible.


 

One more then I will leave it alone for tonight.

Can you tell us if you used the eshop or retail game?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> One more then I will leave it alone for tonight.
> 
> Can you tell us if you used the eshop or retail game?


 
I actually am going to turn in and get some well-needed rest, because school and work have slaughtered me this week, and I'll be terrified to wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 16, 2014)

Let's mark November 2014 as the best month for the 3DS scene ever.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It's a retail game. No more than that will be provided.


 
Is it just copying a file to the SD card?


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It's a retail game. No more than that will be provided.


 

Thanks for sharing this awesome info with all of us. One more week to go!


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Is it just copying a file to the SD card?


 

Preeeeeeeeeeeetty much. Speaking broadly, of course. THere's a bit more that went into it, but it's pretty simple to launch. May take a wee bit of practice. It's hard to understand now, but you'll see what I mean in a few days. 



Bat420maN said:


> Thanks for sharing this awesome info with all of us. One more week to go!


 

Not a problem!  I'm glad that you guys are looking really forward to its release. Don't thank me, though, thank smealum. This guy is a wizard.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 16, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> If I can use this along with Gateway, that would be awesome. Can't wait!


 
Works with 4.5 too, so GW + SSSPwn is possible. (And no, I don't have access to the game or exploit).


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 16, 2014)

Color me a worry wart, but what's to stop Nintendo from discovering what game, and then rolling out an update, patching it all to hell? The reason it works so far it that they have no idea what to fix, right?


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 16, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> Color me a worry wart, but what's to stop Nintendo from discovering what game, and then rolling out an update, patching it all to hell? The reason it works so far it that they have no idea what to fix, right?


 
Nothing known so far.


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 16, 2014)

So how will we make this exploit last more than a week, bar staying offline? Maybe we should distribute the information privately, doing a thorough background check on the recipients, to make sure the don't work for Nintendo...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 16, 2014)

Why release it in 5 days?
I mean... The US STILL doesn't have any New 3DS in stock...
How can we be sure that Nintendo won't act quickly enough to fuck up N3DS Homebrew in the US before the handheld is released by sending them updated or releasing a 9.3.0 patch that disables the game related exploit before available stock?

My suggestion would be to still hold it until all countries get the handheld.
Heck that's why I've been holding myself from buying a 3DS, just so I can buy the New one


----------



## RenegadeKid (Nov 16, 2014)

That's amazing, I have been very hyped for this, especially about bypassing the region lock and of course the emulators. That's freaking awesome 


I have a question please :

what is actually the best? Buy the game on the eshop or just get the cartridge?


----------



## TJHeartnote (Nov 16, 2014)

Not asking for the name bur how much is this title going to cost? Give people time to get the money to buy the title.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

RenegadeKid said:


> That's amazing, I have been very hyped for this, especially about bypassing the region lock and of course the emulators. That's freaking awesome
> 
> 
> I have a question please :
> ...


 

That's actually a really good question. I bought the physical copy because it was close by to where I was located at the time when I purchased it. ;P I really do love the feel of having a good physical copy on me, but lately digital is starting to bridge that gap.

TJHeartnote: If I disclosed the price, and given what I have discussed in this topic, the game actually is a bit obvious once you do a bit of searching. I apologize but I can't disclose that information. A few more days. 

EDIT 2: WELP Folks I'm gonna go get some rest, so discuss away. I'll try to answer more in the morning.


----------



## Ryanrocks462 (Nov 16, 2014)

(*Please note, however, that 3DS backups are not possible to execute on this exploit.)*
*How unfortunate, oh well at least i have Gateway for piracy  *


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 16, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> Nintendo will probably find some kind of way to remotely remove it or something.


Well we already know that's possible.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/oh-so-nintendo-can-remotely-delete-your-games.354768/
They'll likely pull the eShop copy and remotely delete all downloaded copies under the guise of "major security flaw with the potential to compromise users private data". One week later a patched version returns to the eShop. Physical copy is definitely the way to go.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

Zidapi said:


> Well we already know that's possible.
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/oh-so-nintendo-can-remotely-delete-your-games.354768/
> They'll likely pull the eShop copy and remotely delete all downloaded copies under the guise of "major security flaw with the potential to compromise users private data". One week later a patched version returns to the eShop. Physical copy is definitely the way to go.


 

Only if you go online, other than that, there'd be no way to them to actually remove the game from your console.


----------



## luney (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG can't wait to play all of the Megamans on my 3DS!


----------



## RenegadeKid (Nov 16, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Only if you go online, other than that, there'd be no way to them to actually remove the game from your console.


 
So then, we have to make sure not to delete the game, or we are screwed.

Well, I like to collect games, but with the lack of space in my room, I have been buying a lot of games on the eshop. So I might buy the game on the eshop.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 16, 2014)

TJHeartnote said:


> Not asking for the name bur how much is this title going to cost? Give people time to get the money to buy the title.


 
He said it's really cheap or something.


----------



## luney (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a bad time to do this! I already have to spend $80 the day before for OR/AS. Oh well it's only money......I can always make more I guess. It's been one hell of a month for the 3DS! Awesome month really!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Zidapi said:


> Well we already know that's possible.
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/oh-so-nintendo-can-remotely-delete-your-games.354768/
> They'll likely pull the eShop copy and remotely delete all downloaded copies under the guise of "major security flaw with the potential to compromise users private data". One week later a patched version returns to the eShop. Physical copy is definitely the way to go.


Removed for "overall system stability" I would imagine


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Preeeeeeeeeeeetty much. Speaking broadly, of course. THere's a bit more that went into it, but it's pretty simple to launch. May take a wee bit of practice. It's hard to understand now, but you'll see what I mean in a few days.


Ah! This along with another tidbit you've mentioned here reaffirms my hypothesis. I'm now 100% confident that the title I purchased last month is the exploit game.
It's a relief to know that I have all I need to get this thing running come Saturday. Now all we need is some exciting homebrew...


----------



## BLsquared (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking great, guys! Now, is it possible that other titles in teh future will be compatible with the exploit, or maybe even be able to use a built-in application? (Think Bannerbomb). Whatever happens, keep it up!
All hail Britannia!


----------



## cearp (Nov 16, 2014)

i think the best thing is that, if we don't want to buy the game, we can just use sky3s/gateway to load the game. haha


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 16, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> Color me a worry wart, but what's to stop Nintendo from discovering what game, and then rolling out an update, patching it all to hell? The reason it works so far it that they have no idea what to fix, right?





Drak0rex said:


> So how will we make this exploit last more than a week, bar staying offline? Maybe we should distribute the information privately, doing a thorough background check on the recipients, to make sure the don't work for Nintendo...


As Smealum said months ago, you can't patch a physical cartridge. 



RenegadeKid said:


> what is actually the best? Buy the game on the eshop or just get the cartridge?


See above.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Except iirc he said the game is around $10 so if you just want homebrew it would be cheaper to buy the game, and I wouldn't waste a slot on sky3ds for a game that would only cost like £7-10 anyway


----------



## modrobert (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki / OP said:
			
		

> No more speculation, no more dancing around.


 
If you truly mean that just release the damned thing.

The first time public news about Smealum running unsigned code on the 3DS was posted back in September 2013 (over a year ago),  everything since then has been a song and dance act.


----------



## SS4 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sweet, with the "new" 3DS XL coming out, as soon as there is a flashcart at least as awesome as my supercard DS2 then i can finally let go of my DSi XL and SC DS2 and jump on the latest gen lol
Things are looking great and the wait was worth it once again


----------



## cearp (Nov 16, 2014)

Zidapi said:


> As Smealum said months ago, you can't patch a physical cartridge.


 
sure you can't patch the cart, but a new 3ds update could in turn fix it behind the scenes. it doesn't mean you can update willy nilly


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 16, 2014)

HELL YES. 

Now that's out of the way, i just want to say finally getting Homebrew on my 3DSXL would be the best bday gift ever (Nov. 22 is my Bday!)

Also before I get happy, will this work on the latest 9.x firmware?


----------



## cearp (Nov 16, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> Also before I get happy, will this work on the latest 9.x firmware?


 
yes that's why it's so good


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 16, 2014)

Zidapi said:


> As Smealum said months ago, you can't patch a physical cartridge.
> 
> 
> See above.


So Nintendo couldn't patch the 3ds that cartridge is running on to access the data differently? (Think MK7 having the shortcut patched out)


----------



## Qtis (Nov 16, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> So Nintendo couldn't patch the 3ds that cartridge is running on to access the data differently? (Think MK7 having the shortcut patched out)


 
It's possible to patch the 3DS firmware itself to detect the file(s) needed to launch the exploit. That's what disabled the CycloDS iEvolution (and all other methods for the cooking coach exploit) from booting with the DSi. The new firmware detected the modified save file and automatically deleted the file. This made it impossible for the console to boot into the exploit with the iEvo.


----------



## Steena (Nov 16, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> So Nintendo couldn't patch the 3ds that cartridge is running on to access the data differently? (Think MK7 having the shortcut patched out)


Even if they did, what forces you to download this hypothetical update? The only time where you NEED to update a game is to play some games online through a mandatory patch, and even then you can still access the singleplayer portion regardless.

It's a physical cartridge, if it works when you pop it in the first time, it will work forever. They cannot sneak in something mandatory that breaks it, they will face major legal issues since that's completely illegal.


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 16, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> So Nintendo couldn't patch the 3ds that cartridge is running on to access the data differently? (Think MK7 having the shortcut patched out)


 
they could probably do that but would require the user to download the game update.  A system update could possibly block the title from being played (but this this would prevent people that really bought the game to play it from playing it)


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 16, 2014)

You've been "working" with him since August and all you were all to extract was basic information? But outside of that, as a small tidbit, you need to work on your flow. This article or report or whatever it may be deemed is incredibly clunky and lacks any flow. Your "personality" gets in the way of the quality of what's written.


----------



## cearp (Nov 16, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> they could probably do that but would require the user to download the game update. A system update could possibly block the title from being played (but this this would prevent people that really bought the game to play it from playing it)


 
i'm sure they are able to patch the actual firmware to fix it, i doubt the only way is to deliver a game update.
a bit like psp fixes exploitable games, you can still RUN the games, but they are fixed in the firmware. sure it's a different console but i would think nintendo could do something similar


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 16, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> You've been "working" with him since August and all you were all to extract was basic information?


Working with doesn't equal full disclosure. What, were you expecting a detailed look into how exploit was formed, the code used, etc.? Ryu told you what the exploit was, what it was compatible with, gave a sample of functional homebrew and that it can run in 3D, explained that other homebrew projects are in the work, that emulators are possible, that running 3DS game backups is not possible, told you how the exploit is enabled, told you that the exploit game is available digitally and physically, and even hinted that it was relatively inexpensive.

You literally got all of the information you could possibly need and benefit from except the name of the exploit game and a download link to the exploit.


----------



## CuriousTommy (Nov 16, 2014)

This is very awesome news indeed! I wonder if this can be a good reason to import a n3ds and hack it? I was thinking of hacking my old 3ds but I spend all my amazon gift cards on something else... The only thing I need to do is try to convince my parents. That may be a challenge...

I hope that I am able to backup my 3ds and ds games (To make things clear, I never said I want to play backup on my 3ds. I only want to save all my games on the computer for game mod, emulators, etc.). Nonetheless, I am excited!


----------



## cdoty (Nov 16, 2014)

TJHeartnote: If I disclosed the price, and given what I have discussed in this topic, the game actually is a bit obvious once you do a bit of searching. I apologize but I can't disclose that information. A few more days. 

How about ballpark?

Do I need to...
A) Skip a trip to Starbucks
B) Skip a steak dinner
C) Skip a drinking binge
D) Skip a tank of gas


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 16, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Only if you go online, other than that, there'd be no way to them to actually remove the game from your console.


True. But no online is a pretty steep price to pay for a homebrew enabled 3DS.


TJHeartnote said:


> Not asking for the name bur how much is this title going to cost? Give people time to get the money to buy the title.


I can assure you with certainty confidence that the game will cost less than $50USD 


cearp said:


> sure you can't patch the cart, but a new 3ds update could in turn fix it behind the scenes. it doesn't mean you can update willy nilly


Yes, obviously. It concerns me that this even needs to said, it's modern console hacking 101.


----------



## cearp (Nov 16, 2014)

Zidapi said:


> Yes, obviously. It concerns me that this even needs to said, it's modern console hacking 101.


 
i hope you don't get too concerned, it's not important in the whole scheme of things we call life.


----------



## CynicalController (Nov 16, 2014)

Right when I sign up to help dig for 3ds Homebrew info, I see this. Kudos to the creator for finding an exploit to Homebrew.


----------



## Super.Nova (Nov 16, 2014)

I only have one comment...
YOU GUYS ROCK!!!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 16, 2014)

Qtis said:


> It's possible to patch the 3DS firmware itself to detect the file(s) needed to launch the exploit. That's what disabled the *CycloDS iEvolution* (and all other methods for the cooking coach exploit) from booting with the DSi. The new firmware detected the modified save file and automatically deleted the file. This made it impossible for the console to boot into the exploit with the iEvo.


Thanks. Always wondered what happened to that FlashCart. It used to be the best one available but then it just disapeared.


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 16, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> Except iirc he said the game is around $10 so if you just want homebrew it would be cheaper to buy the game, and I wouldn't waste a slot on sky3ds for a game that would only cost like £7-10 anyway


That's about what I paid for my copy, though i have seen copies in local stores for around $30. 



Drak0rex said:


> So Nintendo couldn't patch the 3ds that cartridge is running on to access the data differently? (Think MK7 having the shortcut patched out)


Sure they can. But you still have to download and install the patch, they can't patch it remotely. With titles such as Mario Kart they usually restrict you from playing online until you update. There's no such incentive to update exploit game and thus, no motivation to install a potential patch.



Qtis said:


> It's possible to patch the 3DS firmware itself to detect the file(s) needed to launch the exploit. That's what disabled the CycloDS iEvolution (and all other methods for the cooking coach exploit) from booting with the DSi. The new firmware detected the modified save file and automatically deleted the file. This made it impossible for the console to boot into the exploit with the iEvo.


An excellent point. If memory serves, this happened with the Wii and the Twilight Princess save exploit. But you still need to install said exploit blocking update. So they *can* block it, with your permission.


----------



## NicEXE (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I sent a tweet to smea earlier today and got a response. He said it's a retail and eshop game but, the eshop game isn't in all regions.


obviously get the cartridge if possible. Eshop titles can get removed and only the patched version would be available. Just like what happened with DSi


----------



## Jayro (Nov 16, 2014)

Will this exploitable game be a retail cartridge, or an eShop game? If it's an eShop title, It will be SudoHax all over again. :/


----------



## cearp (Nov 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> Will this exploitable game be a retail cartridge, or an eShop game? If it's an eShop title, It will be SudoHax all over again. :/


 
both, not eshop in all regions though


----------



## Jayro (Nov 16, 2014)

Sweet. But I expect Nintendo will pull the eShop version immediately, like they did with Sudoku.


----------



## ChrisCurious (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It requires a Nintendo 3DS. It could be a regular 3DS, or it could be the New Nintendo 3DS.


Just to be clear, it works with the XL versions and the 2DS too, right?


----------



## cearp (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisCurious said:


> Just to be clear, it works with the XL versions and the 2DS too, right?


 
yes, and new 3ds


----------



## Youkai (Nov 16, 2014)

@Ryukouki

do you really think there will be less people writing smea now ?
After watching GBATemp and other Forums for several years I would say now it might become even worse ^^V
As there is "proof" now all those guys who were not interested much because they thought it was just some scam
will now write smea at least once every day and those who did before will still do so XD


----------



## KingBlank (Nov 16, 2014)

Seems likely anyone with gateway wont need to buy the game. And ill have my new 3DS XL. on the 22nd XD

EDIT:
I guess this also means there is no need to worry about limited unpatched versions of the exploit games because gateway will always be an option, so dont worry guys.


----------



## Jiro2 (Nov 16, 2014)

> "due to the nature of the exploit, I will not be providing that information to the public at this time"


 
What?  Does the nature of the exploit change on November 22?

Seriously, how does it make sense to say that he's going to release the exploit on some date, yet the reason he hasn't released the exploit is some reason that still should be true forever no matter what the date?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 16, 2014)

The sweet sweet emulators. A new age has begun!


----------



## W4T4R1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I only hope that the game needed won't be hard to find at the moment of the announcement


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 16, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Working with doesn't equal full disclosure. What, were you expecting a detailed look into how exploit was formed, the code used, etc.? Ryu told you what the exploit was, what it was compatible with, gave a sample of functional homebrew and that it can run in 3D, explained that other homebrew projects are in the work, that emulators are possible, that running 3DS game backups is not possible, told you how the exploit is enabled, told you that the exploit game is available digitally and physically, and even hinted that it was relatively inexpensive.
> 
> You literally got all of the information you could possibly need and benefit from except the name of the exploit game and a download link to the exploit.


 
That's not the issue or nearly what I was addressing. if you've been following the progress of this hack for at least a month (as most of us have) the information disclosed here is the same exact information Smealum is giving away on his Twitter. There's literally nothing new or exciting about what was posted. That coupled with the way this post is littered with glitter and no substance leads me to believe there's no real connection between smealum and Ryulouki but simply a form of contact that led Smealum to give Ryu the same information he'd been giving his followers, but in a concise an organized view. The fact that it's been 4 months and Ryu could only muster out information that was freely available (from a public platform, no less) makes me doubt his reporting abilities. In essence, you don't hold a reporter to a high regard when they report on someone's publicly available tweet as been an exclusive bit for x segment.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Nov 16, 2014)

"First tastes of 3ds homebrew"
Ehm, Gateway has homebrew available since 2.2.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> ​​
> Activation of the ExploitDoing so, however, requires a Nintendo 3DS title, and *due to the nature of the exploit, I will not be providing that information to the public at this time*. No exceptions to this rule will be made. If you try and message me about it, do not expect a reply. Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system. From here, you can power down the system, or remove the SD card while in the Homebrew Channel to install homebrew, which takes the form of .3DSX files. These homebrew are placed in a created directory on the 3DS SD card's root, and placed in a folder with that homebrew's name. The file is renamed boot.3dsx, and once you reinsert the SD card, the Homebrew Channel will acknowledge the presence of the application and you will be able to run homebrew!


 
First of all: Thank you for this great news! And thank smealum for his great work! I'm very excited for things that will come in the future! 

I got a question about the activation of the exploit. Is it enough if I got the game on my Gateway card? Or does this not work?


----------



## DarkAce0 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like there no point in buying flashcard for the 3DS anymore.


----------



## askara (Nov 16, 2014)

i know this(probably) does not support running rom but theoretically does it mean Smea could easily release a cfw without the need for a flashcard if he wanted?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 16, 2014)

DarkAce0 said:


> Looks like there no point in buying flashcard for the 3DS anymore.


 
You cant play ROMS withs SSSPwn


----------



## Heien (Nov 16, 2014)

Soo, can we use gw and the rom instead of buying the game?


----------



## digitalforums (Nov 16, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> You cant play ROMS withs SSSPwn


 
YET!!


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 16, 2014)

This is awesome, and the date makes sense, I'm guessing Smealum doesn't want Nintendo to know what the exploit is before ORAS come out. Or it could be coincidence.

Is anyone interested in homebrew working on a video/media player?


Spoiler



I just want to watch movies in 3D, I swear.


----------



## Arras (Nov 16, 2014)

Jiro2 said:


> What? Does the nature of the exploit change on November 22?
> 
> Seriously, how does it make sense to say that he's going to release the exploit on some date, yet the reason he hasn't released the exploit is some reason that still should be true forever no matter what the date?


I assume because giving that information would enable Nintendo to more easily fix it before the release, which would suck for everyone involved.


----------



## williamcesar2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Finally !!! (?)
until then, I hope the big Nintendo doesn't announce any Super N3ds. You know...


----------



## tpax (Nov 16, 2014)

That's a great news! Now I will import the New 3DS from New Zealand just to have some nice homebrew on it.

I also would like to know if I can install the exploit with the game on a Sky3DS flashcard?


----------



## Diag (Nov 16, 2014)

finally 

now i just wish a region-unlocked 3ds and a cheat/quicksave tool for 3ds games to xmas <3


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 16, 2014)

This is great news.  The 3DS is the first console I've been interested in homebrew since the Wii thanks to the 3d screen.

I guess it won't be long until the first 3D Doom homebrew port.


----------



## tpax (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisRX said:


> I guess it won't be long until the first 3D Doom homebrew port.


 
This would be the most awesome thing I could get for Christmas


----------



## joepassive (Nov 16, 2014)

List of games i think will be used:
Paper mario
Batman arkym city blackagte
Super smash bros
Frogger 3DS

i forgot: one of the zelda games!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2014)

Sweet.
And yaay for the 3DS homebrew channel theme!


----------



## Esppiral (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe I am asking too much, but a psx emulator in 3D would be awesome.


----------



## RyuHoshi101 (Nov 16, 2014)

Quick question, Gonintendo is saying the exploit will disable region lock. Please tell me that's true. ;_;


----------



## pasc (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I sent a tweet to smea earlier today and got a response. He said it's a retail and eshop game but, the eshop game isn't in all regions.


 

CAN'T WAIT... for "that games" price to raise to infinity and beyond


----------



## Youkai (Nov 16, 2014)

RyuHoshi101 said:


> Quick question, Gonintendo is saying the exploit will disable region lock. Please tell me that's true. ;_;


 
how should gonintendo know more than Ryukouki who says he is sorta working together with Smea on this ?
Ryu said it might be possible but it is not clear yet so this is actually only an assumption of that page.

but yeah if it is more or less the same as with the Wii, even if it won't be able to turn off the region lock yet there is at least an entry for some programmer to remove the lock


----------



## znyrock (Nov 16, 2014)

yeah~thaz great


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 16, 2014)

Does AU have its own region on eshop? Might be Resident Evil Mercenaries 3D


----------



## petspeed (Nov 16, 2014)

Will gateway owners be able to use a rom of the title or does it require a physical cartridge to activate the exploit?


----------



## Vappy (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisRX said:


> I guess it won't be long until the first 3D Doom homebrew port.


 
Don't forget Wolfenstein 3D: 3D


----------



## Jayro (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisCurious said:


> Just to be clear, it works with the XL versions and the 2DS too, right?


 
All 2DS/3DS hardware functions exactly the same (minus the 3D in the 2DS, and circuit board layouts).


----------



## lazyguy (Nov 16, 2014)

i don't get something
how can you claim that you can't play backups, but you can get around the region lock?

so i can put my ntsc game into a japanese 3ds and launch it directly? or launch it through homebrew channel?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisCurious said:


> Just to be clear, it works with the XL versions and the 2DS too, right?


 

Yep, I'm on an XL and haven't had issues. The only thing a smaller 3DS might have a minor issue with is the practice portion. You'll see what I mean in a few days. ;D



Youkai said:


> @Ryukouki
> 
> do you really think there will be less people writing smea now ?
> After watching GBATemp and other Forums for several years I would say now it might become even worse ^^V
> ...


 

As far as people bashing smealum, I honestly feel terrible for the fellow. He deserves so much more than what people have been trying to make him out for. At some point I got really fed up with watching all the bickering and given my position here I offered smealum the opportunity to prove the reality that this exploit exists, but in the manner that he wanted to be released, so hence the first post. 

Also, dear lord. It's 6 AM, and I just woke up to 20 notifications.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been silently watching and waiting for SSSPwn. Now that it has a release date, next week is definitely a week to be remembered.


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Nov 16, 2014)

I dunno, I should be excited, but...I'm not. Maybe it's because of the fact that I can't just run out and buy a new game for an exploit due to a restrictively tight budget for games.


----------



## tpax (Nov 16, 2014)

Chris_Highwind said:


> I dunno, I should be excited, but...I'm not. Maybe it's because of the fact that I can't just run out and buy a new game for an exploit due to a restrictively tight budget for games.


 
Just make a request here in the forums, if someone who is living nearby your home owns or will own that game and if he or she will be kind enough to help you out with the installation of the homebrew-channel. I did that so many times, because I'm not willing to spend money on something I won't use more that once.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 16, 2014)

tpax said:


> Just make a request here in the forums, if someone who is living nearby your home owns or will own that game and if he or she will be kind enough to help you out with the installation of the homebrew-channel. I did that so many times, because I'm not willing to spend money on something I won't use more that once.


 
You'll most likely need the game everytime.


----------



## Doran754 (Nov 16, 2014)

It's like what $10? Just get pimpin' you'll have the money in no time.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> Sweet. But I expect Nintendo will pull the eShop version immediately, like they did with Sudoku.


 
why would they other when they know the retail  cart version exists? it makes no sense really  it would just deprive them of more sales
 anyone interested in doing this is not even one half of one % of 3ds users


----------



## Jayro (Nov 16, 2014)

Wel





weatMod said:


> why would they other when they know the retail cart version exists? it makes no sense really it would just deprive them of more sales
> anyone interested in doing this is not even one half of one % of 3ds users


l Sony pulls exploitable games, patches them, and then puts them back on PSN, so Nintendo could pull something similar if they wanted to.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 16, 2014)

so is the game a eshop digital game or can you use a game cart to launch the exploit i wonder? i will be mad if it's a digital title, i wish they would use a game that everyone has, would make things more easier for everyone.


----------



## TheZoroark007 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is n64 emulation possible?


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 16, 2014)

What are the chances are the Nintendo blocks this with an update? I guess buying the game from the eShop is a no-no if you want to keep your 3DS updated. If not then it will be nice to have the game installed to run the exploit, opposed to inserting the retail cart every time you want to run the exploit.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 16, 2014)

too bad I'm saving for a Passport/Airfare I'm even removing my deposit on Alpha sapphire I'll pass


----------



## Qtis (Nov 16, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> so is the game a eshop digital game or can you use a game cart to launch the exploit i wonder? i will be mad if it's a digital title, i wish they would use a game that everyone has, would make things more easier for everyone.


It's retail and eShop both, though the game is not everywhere on eShop.



SickPuppy said:


> What are the chances are the Nintendo blocks this with an update? I guess buying the game from the eShop is a no-no if you want to keep your 3DS updated. If not then it will be nice to have the game installed to run the exploit, opposed to inserting the retail cart every time you want to run the exploit.


Possibility of blocking? 100%. As seen with the cooking coach exploit for the DSi, it's possible to make the console itself notice the exploited file(s) and delete them. Once released, Nintendo will probably block the exploit in less than a year


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> Wel
> l Sony pulls exploitable games, patches them, and then puts them back on PSN, so Nintendo could pull something similar if they wanted to.


 
i know  but  i am pretty sure that those games do not have physical copies available , they are eshop only


----------



## Vipera (Nov 16, 2014)

And thus, it begins the "emergency maintenance mode" of Nintendo eShop, trying to fix all the games and ready to behead who made the bug happen.


----------



## migles (Nov 16, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> What are the chances are the Nintendo blocks this with an update? I guess buying the game from the eShop is a no-no if you want to keep your 3DS updated. If not then it will be nice to have the game installed to run the exploit, opposed to inserting the retail cart every time you want to run the exploit.


 
probably you just need to launch it once to install and dont need the cart ever again?


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

"supe





williamcesar2 said:


> Finally !!! (?)
> until then, I hope the big Nintendo doesn't announce any Super N3ds. You know...


"super nintendo 3ds" i like the sound of that, you know nintendo really messed up in naming the "new 3ds"


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 16, 2014)

What age rating does the game have for PEGI? I'm 14 and all the nearest game stores can't sell me 16 or 18 rated games.


----------



## BroBuzz (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't wait for Nintendo to put out an update on the 21st that'll delay this thing for another 3 months.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 16, 2014)

weatMod said:


> "supe
> "super nintendo 3ds" i like the sound of that, you know nintendo really messed up in naming the "new 3ds"


 
I like it too. When you abbreviate it, it looks awesome too!
SN3DS


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

tpax said:


> This would be the most awesome thing I could get for Christmas


 
only if we can add our own patches to it


----------



## Qtis (Nov 16, 2014)

BroBuzz said:


> I can't wait for Nintendo to put out an update on the 21st that'll delay this thing for another 3 months.


And how would that change things? If Nintendo knew about the exploit, why would they wait till it's released to block it? It makes no sense for them to wait for an exploit to emerge if they know how the exploit can be fixed. Common security 101.


----------



## BroBuzz (Nov 16, 2014)

Qtis said:


> And how would that change things? If Nintendo knew about the exploit, why would they wait till it's released to block it? It makes no sense for them to wait for an exploit to emerge if they know how the exploit can be fixed. Common security 101.


It wouldn't change things directly. Smealum just has a history of false promises and delays with this type of stuff, so I'm not holding out hope.


----------



## migles (Nov 16, 2014)

BroBuzz said:


> It wouldn't change things directly. Smealum just has a history of false promises and delays with this type of stuff, so I'm not holding out hope.


 
after the pictures, and a gbatemp "moderator" testing it, you still don't think its real? what are you doing here?

also, smea got is own reasons... he is just a random dude, he can delay whatever he want, you are not his boss...


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

"(Minor side note - the New Nintendo 3DS has more operations available due to the extra buttons the console has). "
please elaborate on this
so you are saying that ssspwn at least has access to the new analog nub and new shoulder buttons for homebrew
sooo when running on new3ds are there any other new 3ds resources available to it?


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 16, 2014)

weatMod said:


> "(Minor side note - the New Nintendo 3DS has more operations available due to the extra buttons the console has). "
> please elaborate on this
> so you are saying that ssspwn at least has access to the analog nb and new shoulder buttons for homebrew
> sooo when running on new3ds are there any other new 3ds resources available to it?


 
Smea stated that the game will run better/faster on the new 3DS, but thats all


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

BroBuzz said:


> It wouldn't change things directly. Smealum just has a history of false promises and delays with this type of stuff, so I'm not holding out hope.


 

So even after having proof from a moderator/reporter, after seeing videos and screenshots and even with him working with Smea, you still doubt it? Now I see how it is. Skeptic's gonna skeptic I guess. How much proof do you need?



BroBuzz said:


> Never said it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> I can live with a delay, but saying shit like "okay guys FOR SURE it's coming out this month" and then delaying it for another 3 is misleading as hell. And after he's done it multiple times throughout the past year, I've lost my faith.




It is coming out the 22nd for sure.  One delay was thanks to another unmentionable user on here who suggested it would be "good".


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Smea stated that the game will run better/faster on the new 3DS, but thats all


 
but will there be more processing power available to new3ds users with ssspwn for running emulators  that is the question  ,are the new cpu/gpu abilites locked with the same key or is it some sort of separate encryption for the new functions?


----------



## BroBuzz (Nov 16, 2014)

migles said:


> after the pictures, and a gbatemp "moderator" testing it, you still don't think its real? what are you doing here?
> 
> also, smea got is own reasons... he is just a random dude, he can delay whatever he want, you are not his boss...


Never said it doesn't exist.

I can live with a delay, but saying shit like "okay guys FOR SURE it's coming out this month" and then delaying it for another 3 is misleading as hell. And after he's done it multiple times throughout the past year, I've lost my faith.


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 16, 2014)

Kelton2 said:


> I'm worried about the "practice" being hard to do on a normal 3DS since that's what I have... :|


 

What disadvantage does a small 3DS have? smaller touchscreen? maybe you have to type/do something in quick succession.


----------



## Pawed (Nov 16, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> What age rating does the game have for PEGI? I'm 14 and all the nearest game stores can't sell me 16 or 18 rated games.


 
Just buy it online then.. Stores here don't really care what age you are (because third-world country). The only thing you need is money.


----------



## GHANMI (Nov 16, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> What age rating does the game have for PEGI? I'm 14 and all the nearest game stores can't sell me 16 or 18 rated games.


 
Nice try


----------



## migles (Nov 16, 2014)

Kelton2 said:


> I'm worried about the "practice" being hard to do on a normal 3DS since that's what I have... :|


 
i am pretty sure its exactly the same thing...

i really think this will be just like zelda on wii, or gta liberty city stories\lumines on the psp, you just had to copy data to the memory card, launch the game (in some cases load the save) and the screen goes HAX!



BroBuzz said:


> Never said it doesn't exist.
> 
> I can live with a delay, but saying shit like "okay guys FOR SURE it's coming out this month" and then delaying it for another 3 is misleading as hell. And after he's done it multiple times throughout the past year, I've lost my faith.


 
deal with it, he doesn't get any money from his work... what he have done is volunteer based, he doesn't own you anything...

if he will delay it, its up to him... we just have to wait...


----------



## acucar11 (Nov 16, 2014)

When you guys mention emulators, are you talking about emulating SNES and other older games on the 3DS, emulating 3DS games on PC or both?


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is really awesome! I have one question though and I understand if you can't answer it, but is the game a old cheap one or is it newer and more expensive?  Don't have so much cash at hand, but still really want to join this!


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 16, 2014)

acucar11 said:


> When you guys mention emulators, are you talking about emulating SNES and other older games on the 3DS, emulating 3DS games on PC or both?


 
The first one. SNES, NES and GBC are confirmed to work


----------



## Runehasa (Nov 16, 2014)

What homebrew is even worth caring about this for.  No 3ds roms = Novelty to most


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 16, 2014)

Runehasa said:


> What homebrew is even worth caring about this for. No 3ds roms = Novelty to most


 

sorry that this exploit doesnt give you free games!
And what about 3DSCraft? Or the emulators?


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

RETROARCH 3D
 N64 3D emulator


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

Runehasa said:


> What homebrew is even worth caring about this for. No 3ds roms = Novelty to most


 

So? Not everyone wants ROM backups either, nor do we have to have them to enjoy homebrew lol. Region lock removal, not having to rely on a flashcard, and emulators are still pretty important to many people who like modding their consoles XDDDD

Use the Gateway for ROMs, the SSSPawn for everything else. Not all homebrew has to be for ROMs 





DutchyDutch said:


> Is this confirmed? If so, *screams like a fangirl*


 
I doubt the N64 can be emulated, the Wii could barely handle full speed, 3DS doesn't have a chance in hell. Maybe the New 3DS, but normal/ XL versions aren't all that powerful. Snes emulation's getting better. ROFLCOPTER at all the people who can't load their ROMZ.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 16, 2014)

weatMod said:


> RETROARCH 3D
> N64 3D emulator


 
Is this confirmed? If so, *screams like a fangirl*


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Is this confirmed? If so, *screams like a fangirl*


 
no just wishful thinking ,squarepusher/twinaphex said before he had no interest in working on 3ds but that was a long time ago maybe recent developments may sway him to consider taking another look


----------



## hirohito (Nov 16, 2014)

What is the point of 3DS homebrew at this point? Only two people know about the exploit, so other devs have had no chance to work with the exploit. It will be months before anything useful comes out of this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

hirohito said:


> What is the point of 3DS homebrew at this point? Only two people know about the exploit, so other devs have had no chance to work with the exploit. It will be months before anything useful comes out of this.


 

There are already emulators but okay. Homebrew should not be limited to flashcard users only. Just saying.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

definitely will install this on my 4.5 3DS (first gen) and no I do not have a gateway. 

no way this is touching my 3DS XL.


----------



## TJHeartnote (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> That's actually a really good question. I bought the physical copy because it was close by to where I was located at the time when I purchased it. ;P I really do love the feel of having a good physical copy on me, but lately digital is starting to bridge that gap.
> 
> TJHeartnote: If I disclosed the price, and given what I have discussed in this topic, the game actually is a bit obvious once you do a bit of searching. I apologize but I can't disclose that information. A few more days.
> 
> EDIT 2: WELP Folks I'm gonna go get some rest, so discuss away. I'll try to answer more in the morning.


 
Alright if not a price how bout something a little more broad. what is the pegi/esrb rating of the game?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

TJHeartnote said:


> Alright if not a price how bout something a little more broad. what is the pegi/esrb rating of the game?


 

Do people really want to discuss the game here? If they do, you realize what Nintendo will do, and they will find out. Please, people, stop trying to pry for information and wait for the damned announcement. Hold your horses. How about no and wait?

Edit: Addendum



Qtis said:


> Ryukouki will not tell the game before the official release. He made a promise with smea regarding SSSPwn and that promise will be kept. Asking one piece of information at a time will not result in much. Hell, he will not even tell the other staff about the game. I have 2 3DS units (one on 4.5 and one on latest) ready for testing the exploit, but I'm still waiting for the official release.
> 
> 
> /rant




Apparently, patience isn't a virtue 'round these parts. People need to wait, how hard can it be...oh right. I hope Nintendo doesn't pull a fast one, pull the game off the shelves, update them, then rerelease them.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 16, 2014)

hirohito said:


> What is the point of 3DS homebrew at this point? Only two people know about the exploit, so other devs have had no chance to work with the exploit. It will be months before anything useful comes out of this.


 
Dude, you can code something for it right now, with ctrulib. I made a simple ''hello world'' app with it, but instead of hello world it says ''My body is ready.''
I'm learning C so I can do more, since I used a tutorial for this one. Can't wait to see if it works on 3DS.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 16, 2014)

TJHeartnote said:


> Alright if not a price how bout something a little more broad. what is the pegi/esrb rating of the game?


 
Ryukouki will not tell the game before the official release. He made a promise with smea regarding SSSPwn and that promise will be kept. Asking one piece of information at a time will not result in much. Hell, he will not even tell the other staff about the game. I have 2 3DS units (one on 4.5 and one on latest) ready for testing the exploit, but I'm still waiting for the official release.

/rant


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 16, 2014)

What from "the game" is relevant? Is it the save or the game itself?

And when it's avaivable on the eshop, a .cia file should do the job too, right?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2014)

Great news. Can't wait to see what the 3DS homebrew scene brings to the table.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Ryukouki will not tell the game before the official release. He made a promise with smea regarding SSSPwn and that promise will be kept. Asking one piece of information at a time will not result in much. Hell, he will not even tell the other staff about the game. I have 2 3DS units (one on 4.5 and one on latest) ready for testing the exploit, but I'm still waiting for the official release.
> 
> /rant


 

Actually, the information that I've already spread about was actually too much information. I've received a few messages from very reliable sources saying that I've actually overspoken and the game could actually be deduced from that information, lol.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Actually, the information that I've already spread about was actually too much information. I've received a few messages from very reliable sources saying that I've actually overspoken and the game could actually be deduced from that information, lol.


 
I have it narrowed down to three different games.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I have it narrowed down to three different games.


 

Great, thanks for rubbing it in!


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Great, thanks for rubbing it in!


 

There is no way they can do anything about it with the game being retail and out already. There is also no way to pin point exactly the game with the info given. Just narrow down the options a bit. You're good!


----------



## hirohito (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I have it narrowed down to three different games.


 
What games have you narrowed it down to?


----------



## zero2exe (Nov 16, 2014)

I just have one question regarding the exploit: Does it need to use X game every time to boot or just the first time?


----------



## ken28 (Nov 16, 2014)

zero2exe said:


> I just have one question regarding the exploit: Does it need to use X game every time to boot or just the first time?


nope. He said on the first site that the eploit will install the HL, kinda like the Twillight princess one.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

hirohito said:


> What games have you narrowed it down to?


 

I am about 100% sure one of these games are the one. I wont be sharing that info out of respect to Smea and Ryukouki. You can easily read though and figure out exactly what I did.


----------



## HEADBOY (Nov 16, 2014)

If I can use this exploit to play Japanese games on my US 3DS I'll use this exploit on day one! Maybe I can finally buy Dangerous Jiisan...


----------



## endoverend (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I am about 100% sure one of these games are the one. I wont be sharing that info out of respect to Smea and Ryukouki. You can easily read though and figure out exactly what I did.


 
Like Ryu said, this works a lot like the Wii exploits did. There's a good chance the game has an easily exploitable elf loading system (like the LEGO games did for Wii when switching characters). Or it could be a simple buffer overflow like the Twilight Hack was, but that's unlikely due to the fact that buffer overflows are almost always handled.
The game has to be:
-Cheap (as he said at one point he picked up like 4 copies for 30$)
-Cheap, therefore unpopular 
-Released in JP (based on it running on the N3DS)


----------



## W4T4R1 (Nov 16, 2014)

awesomehero said:


> If I can use this exploit to play Japanese games on my US 3DS I'll use this exploit on day one! Maybe I can finally buy Dangerous Jiisan...


 
Smea said that this exploit should allow region free, but he didn't worked on this feature yet. In august he said that he would have worked on it after the release of the exploit.
I'm waiting the region free feature too, my US copy of Shin Megami Tensei IV is taking dust


----------



## HEADBOY (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool, I'll get the exploit anyway. What tools are available for homebrew programming?


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 16, 2014)

Kelton2 said:


> But how would I figure out what 3DS eshop and physical games are on the eshop in the US and JP but not anywhere else?


 

There is a Wiki for that.


----------



## cdoty (Nov 16, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> I made a simple ''hello world'' app with it, but instead of hello world it says ''My body is ready.''


 
I talked to Smea, he said:






Or maybe it was Sony..


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> *snip*


 

I TRUSTED YOU! MY HEART IS BROKEN! lol Anyway how do you like it so far?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I TRUSTED YOU! MY HEART IS BROKEN! lol Anyway how do you like it so far?


 

... 

I really think that this has potential to be something great. I love it so far. I want to see a 3DS scene start to thrive without having to be all about OMG I WANT ROMZ PLS GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## c4p0 (Nov 16, 2014)

*claps slowly*


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 16, 2014)

I know roms currently aren't supported but what about hacked roms since they're basically homebrew can we run those using this exploit


----------



## ken28 (Nov 16, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I know roms currently aren't supported but what about hacked roms since they're basically homebrew can we run those using this exploit


roms are roms even if they are "hacked".


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> ...
> 
> I really think that this has potential to be something great. I love it so far. I want to see a 3DS scene start to thrive without having to be all about OMG I WANT ROMZ PLS GOD DAMN IT.


 
Just wondering, but are you an actual journalist or is this GBATemp "reporting" just a thing you do? I'm mainly asking because your language here implies that the hack itself does something other than allot you to run programs that have yet to exist or have been in circulation for years now. It's usually something people who practice journalism, writing, editorialist integrity, or reporting try to avoid. Just a heads up.


----------



## maxious (Nov 16, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> Just wondering, but are you an actual journalist or is this GBATemp "reporting" just a thing you do? I'm mainly asking because your language here implies that the hack itself does something other than allot you to run programs that have yet to exist or have been in circulation for years now. It's usually something people who practice journalism, writing, editorialist integrity, or reporting try to avoid. Just a heads up.


 

It's about ethics in game journalism


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> Just wondering, but are you an actual journalist or is this GBATemp "reporting" just a thing you do? I'm mainly asking because your language here implies that the hack itself does something other than allot you to run programs that have yet to exist or have been in circulation for years now. It's usually something people who practice journalism, writing, editorialist integrity, or reporting try to avoid. Just a heads up.


 

I'm actually not qualified to be a bona fide journalist, per se. None of us are. Hell, you'd be surprised to know that I'm a chemist who's aiming to get into pharmacy school.  I do this to keep in touch with technology and to have a bit of fun to take a break from studies.  so please excuse me if I don't know the hundreds of conventions of a professional media journalist.


----------



## yodamerlin (Nov 16, 2014)

3DSLinux and the dream will be true.


----------



## yoyorast11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Will this be made available for the new 3DS that will be released next year? Probably not, I guess?


----------



## segasaturn (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I have it narrowed down to three different games.


 
Dunno about the other two... The thing he said about the XL...



Ryukouki said:


> Yep, I'm on an XL and haven't had issues. The only thing a smaller 3DS might have a minor issue with is the practice portion. You'll see what I mean in a few days. ;D


 
Might've been the giveaway.

Either way, can't wait 'til the 22nd.

(Sorry, Ryuk.)


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I'm actually not qualified to be a bona fide journalist, per se. None of us are. Hell, you'd be surprised to know that I'm a chemist who's aiming to get into pharmacy school.  I do this to keep in touch with technology and to have a bit of fun to take a break from studies.  so please excuse me if I don't know the hundreds of conventions of a professional media journalist.


 
It's only a few conventions. You can learn them in your spare time, if you want to. The most overlooked one is the tone of writing, however. You can master that and essentially claim to be a journalist and an aspiring chemist within a week. It'd be worth it to have some decently written articles on GBATemp and not just words.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

yoyorast11 said:


> Will this be made available for the new 3DS that will be released next year? Probably not, I guess?


it is alredy working on the new 3ds from japan. that dosn't mean they will block it by the time it is released in america though.


----------



## magicrat (Nov 16, 2014)

Kelton2 said:


> But how would I figure out what 3DS eshop and physical games are on the eshop in the US and JP but not anywhere else?


 
I don't recall anything said about the regions it was available in. Just that it was not available in all eshops......

The information given so far is quiet a bit. I had the list narrowed down to 5 a few months ago and now it is one of those 5 from my list. I think I even found out where he got the name for the exploit from


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> It's only a few conventions. You can learn them in your spare time, if you want to. The most overlooked one is the tone of writing, however. You can master that and essentially claim to be a journalist and an aspiring chemist within a week. It'd be worth it to have some decently written articles on GBATemp and not just words.



I dunno if you have seen me around but I write a lot of material that's not quite news.


----------



## yoyorast11 (Nov 16, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> it is alredy working on the new 3ds from japan. that dosn't mean they will block it by the time it is released in america though.




So I should order one from Japan now?


----------



## endoverend (Nov 16, 2014)

magicrat said:


> I don't recall anything said about the regions it was available in. Just that it was not available in all eshops......
> 
> The information given so far is quiet a bit. I had the list narrowed down to 5 a few months ago and now it is one of those 5 from my list. I think I even found out where he got the name for the exploit from


 
He said the name meant "super special secret" pwn right here.


----------



## Esppiral (Nov 16, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I have it narrowed down to three different games.


It is dead or alive isn't it?


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

yoyorast11 said:


> So I should order one from Japan now?


probaly not. this video was just a proof of concept. we still dont know if he ever got it fully running yet


----------



## yodamerlin (Nov 16, 2014)

magicrat said:


> I don't recall anything said about the regions it was available in. Just that it was not available in all eshops......
> 
> The information given so far is quiet a bit. I had the list narrowed down to 5 a few months ago and now it is one of those 5 from my list. I think I even found out where he got the name for the exploit from


Do you mean the name of the game is S--------- S---------- S-------------


----------



## magicrat (Nov 16, 2014)

endoverend said:


> He said the name meant "super special secret" pwn right here.


 

It might just be one hell of a coincidence then because something came up in google search results for me that really turned my head 

Probably just a coincidence then. I could show Ryukouki if he wants......


----------



## yoyorast11 (Nov 16, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> probaly not. this video was just a proof of concept. we still dont know if he ever got it fully running yet


 
He probably did, otherwise he wouldn't be releasing it.

Hmm, not sure if I should buy a 3DS now or wait for the new one to be released.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

yoyorast11 said:


> He probably did, otherwise he wouldn't be releasing it.
> 
> Hmm, not sure if I should buy a 3DS now or wait for the new one to be released.


if you do get one i would import an australian one that comes out the 21st so at least you can have english


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

magicrat said:


> It might just be one hell of a coincidence then because something came up in google search results for me that really turned my head
> 
> *Probably just a coincidence then. I could show Ryukouki if he wants......*


 

Heh, you are more than welcome to. Others have tried and failed. If you want to show me, I won't confirm or deny your suspicions.  And lol, even the staff here is completely in the dark, and will continue to be in the dark. So good luck coaxing a response out of me...


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

when ever i google super special secret all i get is this..


----------



## weatMod (Nov 16, 2014)

maxious said:


> It's about ethics in game journalism


 
"*ethics* in *game journalism* "


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 16, 2014)

Does homebrew mode have access to the SD card/FAT32?


----------



## Deboog (Nov 16, 2014)

Question. Has Smea figured out how to get sound working in Homebrew?

I'm only asking because the devs behind the 4.5 emulators that are out right now haven't.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisRX said:


> Does homebrew mode have access to the SD card/FAT32?


Obviously, yes.


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 16, 2014)

cearp said:


> yes that's why it's so good





cearp said:


> yes that's why it's so good



Thanks for clearing that up! I wonder will some homebrew emerge that will allow you to downgrade your firmware should it ever become necessary? And I'm amazed that some of the homebrew is in 3D. I've been waiting so long for this lol


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 16, 2014)

weatMod said:


> "*ethics* in *game journalism* "


oh god why, that pic


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah that finally opens gates of hell...*COUGH*
I mean the gates of time-to-convert-the-projects-and-develop-them-futher...
It's a great news, finally new homebrew on new device will be made 
Marked the calendar for the first time in no time


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 16, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Obviously, yes.


 
Can I ask why "obviously"?  I know that in the past DS cards had the ability to load homebrew roms from microSD but accessing external files via DLDI was not added until later.  What I'm talking about is the ability to access files outside of the .3DS homebrew rom like we were able to with DLDI.


----------



## c4p0 (Nov 16, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> when ever i google super special secret all i get is this..



pretty much me at this point in time...


----------



## endoverend (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisRX said:


> Can I ask why "obviously"? I know that in the past DS cards had the ability to load homebrew roms from microSD but accessing external files via DLDI was not added until later. What I'm talking about is the ability to access files outside of the .3DS homebrew rom like we were able to with DLDI.


 
I assumed it was because the exploit is loaded off the SD card; how else would you get the figurative "boot.elf" to run?


----------



## Foxchild (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if one copy of the game will be sufficient for multiple 3ds's?  We have several in our household, so, once the homebrew channel is installed, will it be accessible with the cart removed or does the game have to be accessed each time you use the exploit?


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 16, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Obviously, yes.





endoverend said:


> I assumed it was because the exploit is loaded off the SD card; how else would you get the figurative "boot.elf" to run?


 

 That is the part that I'm interested with.  Say that you have an mp3 player homebrew .elf file (just as an example), is there already access to read the mp3 files directly from the SD card when running the .elf file


----------



## endoverend (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisRX said:


> That is the part that I'm interested with. Say that you have an mp3 player homebrew .elf file (just as an example), is there already access to read the mp3 files directly from the SD card when running the .elf file


 
Well considering the actual elf is running from the SD card, you must be able to have access to the SD card, so yes, you would be able to play the mp3.


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisRX said:


> Does homebrew mode have access to the SD card/FAT32?


 
I found the answer to my own question.  CtruLib includes SD card access under "services/fs.h"  using functions such as FSUSER_OpenFile()
https://github.com/smealum/ctrulib/blob/master/libctru/include/3ds/services/fs.h


----------



## air2004 (Nov 16, 2014)

my nieces 3ds is still on the original firmware which is like 1.0 something , will this exploit work on that ?


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

air2004 said:


> my nieces 3ds is still on the original firmware which is like 1.0 something , will this exploit work on that ?


it will only work on 4.0 or higher.


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 16, 2014)

Cant wait too get me a New 3DS Xl on Friday and test this out on Saturday


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 16, 2014)

ken28 said:


> roms are roms even if they are "hacked".


 
Who cares laughs evilly even if there not supported hackers will eventually find a way to support them


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

tHciNc said:


> Cant wait too get me a New 3DS Xl on Friday and test this out on Saturday


 

*grumble grumble* I wish I had a New 3DS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> ...
> 
> I really think that this has potential to be something great. I love it so far. I want to see a 3DS scene start to thrive without having to be all about OMG I WANT ROMZ PLS GOD DAMN IT.


 

See, that's exactly what I want to see, more of actual homebrew besides loading ROM backups, you know? And I hope that the exploit will only require the game once and that you don't have to keep it in all the time


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> *grumble grumble* I wish I had a New 3DS.


 
You & me both bro manly hugs you


----------



## magicrat (Nov 16, 2014)

air2004 said:


> my nieces 3ds is still on the original firmware which is like 1.0 something , will this exploit work on that ?


 
http://www.eurasia.nu/wiki/index.php/3DS_Games_with_firmware_updates_in_the_4.1_-_4.5_range

Use that to find a game to update you to between 4.0 and 4.5


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> *grumble grumble* I wish I had a New 3DS.


 
LOL, im only getting it cause i can, when else does Australia/New Zealand ever get stuff before Europe/USA.. hehe


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2014)

tHciNc said:


> LOL, im only getting it cause i can, when else does Australia/New Zealand ever get stuff before Europe/USA.. hehe


 

Always, right? 

Nintendo where's my New 3DS XL Review unit?!


----------



## matpower (Nov 16, 2014)

air2004 said:


> my nieces 3ds is still on the original firmware which is like 1.0 something , will this exploit work on that ?


 
Even if it worked, I would recommend you to update to the lastest version because extra features. 
Still, it is possible that this game will require an update, did any Day One game require updates?


----------



## elm (Nov 16, 2014)

This may be a dumb question, but it was stated:  *Please note, however, that 3DS backups are not possible to execute on this exploit.  *Does he mean we won't be able to play backups at all or just to execute the exploit? Just saying because of the Homebrew on the Wii, we could do both.


----------



## matpower (Nov 16, 2014)

elm said:


> This may be a dumb question, but it was stated: *Please note, however, that 3DS backups are not possible to execute on this exploit. *Does he mean we won't be able to play backups at all or just to execute the exploit? Just saying because of the Homebrew on the Wii, we could do both.


 
Probably the exploit won't be able to run ROMs, but someone probably can(and probably will) make a Backup Loader to run them.


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 17, 2014)

elm said:


> This may be a dumb question, but it was stated: *Please note, however, that 3DS backups are not possible to execute on this exploit. *Does he mean we won't be able to play backups at all or just to execute the exploit? Just saying because of the Homebrew on the Wii, we could do both.


 
It is usermode homebrew only, no warez, piracy only happened on wii after homebrew and once the usb2 module came out, along with Marcan steering Waninkoko in the right direction without realizing it


----------



## elm (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> Probably the exploit won't be able to run ROMs, but someone probably can(and probably will) make a Backup Loader to run them.


 

Ok, I guess only time will tell.  Thanks



tHciNc said:


> It is usermode homebrew only, no warez, piracy only happened on wii after homebrew and once the usb2 module came out, along with Marcan steering Waninkoko in the right direction without realizing it


 
I have the Gateway and it works great, but it'll be nice to have it all in one.


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, i got GW too, just be interesting to see what is possible on 1 of these newer units and if they can be broken wide open


----------



## clemull (Nov 17, 2014)

Gosh it just keeps getting better and better( menu).

l


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

clemull said:


> Gosh it just keeps getting better and better( menu).
> 
> 
> View attachment 11893


 

Huh, that is entirely new and I have no knowledge of that.


----------



## Deboog (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Huh, that is entirely new and I have no knowledge of that.


 
NINTENDO HAS THE EXPLOIT. PANIC.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Huh, that is entirely new and I have no knowledge of that.


smea just posted it on his twitter


----------



## clemull (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Huh, that is entirely new and I have no knowledge of that.


Im guessing the (3000-39) is a version number as the one in your image was (hello3000).


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> smea just posted it on his twitter


 

See, I don't really follow Twitter...


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Huh, that is entirely new and I have no knowledge of that.


That was months ago. They're just icons.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 17, 2014)

clemull said:


> Gosh it just keeps getting better and better( menu).
> 
> lView attachment 11893


 
Keep in mind that Pokemon and Zelda are just temporary icons/info for other homebrew and not the actual roms.


----------



## clemull (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki is the background animated?


----------



## rainparadesamurai (Nov 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if SaveDatafiler will work with this exploit? I really would like to be able to modify game saves to my liking instead of waiting for powersaves to do it.


----------



## hirohito (Nov 17, 2014)

clemull said:


> Gosh it just keeps getting better and better( menu).
> 
> lView attachment 11893


 
 He says that the icons are "placeholders," but he isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 17, 2014)

I know this has probably been asked, but in the Homebrew Launcher picture, what does the bottom screen say?


----------



## clemull (Nov 17, 2014)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I know this has probably been asked, but in the Homebrew Launcher picture, what does the bottom screen say?


Those are games he has on his 3ds.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 17, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> Color me a worry wart, but what's to stop Nintendo from discovering what game, and then rolling out an update, patching it all to hell? The reason it works so far it that they have no idea what to fix, right?


 
Simply ignore the update and you should be good.


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 17, 2014)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Simply ignore the update, Eshop, Miiverse, online gaming, and all future games and you should be good.


 
There we go.


----------



## Oak (Nov 17, 2014)

A question to ask would be:
Why would Nintendo patch an exploit that allows for homebrew _only_?
They still havent patched the vWii to disable homebrew.
It has been confirmed the channel won't work with backups.
I think they will wait it out and see how it affects their sales.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

Oak said:


> A question to ask would be:
> Why would Nintendo patch an exploit that allows for homebrew _only_?
> They still havent patched the vWii to disable homebrew.
> It has been confirmed the channel won't work with backups.
> I think they will wait it out and see how it affects their sales.


 
They just don't have a reason to patch vWii, Wii is dead and they aren't selling it anymore, plus even if they patch it, the Wii's OS is just flawed security wise.
And it is always possible that someone gets a way to run ROMs through it.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 17, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> There we go.


 
I mean system updates until we get the official green light that the update is safe... We've waited 3 years, don't wanna fuck it up for another three years due to an update.


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 17, 2014)

DarkSeele said:


> Can't wait. I'll leave 40$ lying around to buy the game when it's announced.


 
Somebody track Game Sales for the game in question.



Ryukouki said:


> Emulators are definitely possible.


 
If you know the game try to collect some data beforehand how much the game is selling.
So you can do a pre-post analysis.
Might be an interesting way to track the extent of the uptake of Smea's exploit.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Somebody track Game Sales for the game in question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Funnily enough, I was talking to Densetsu about this earlier today! I was going to start monitoring the price from the moment before I release the game name, to about thirty days after I reveal the title, using eBay average prices that I observe, and the Amazon rate. Hopefully, it'll be an exponential curve and I'll get to come back in a month and be like, welcome to the first ever GBAtemp economics lesson, here's demand >> supply. Your price is now, on average, about $X. And it will be forever known as Ryukouki indirectly killing the market for a video game.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

Hmmm
Accessing files outside of the homebrew program on the SD Card should be possible, 3DS itself can do it (photo viewer program) so it's mechanically possible to both read and write.
One copy of the game should be enough, I don't recall any "OEM" stuff connected to the game itself (the cardridge or whatever was the word for the physical thing).

I MAY be wrong, but the logic and stars says as stated for now


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki - Good idea tracking ebay prices.   Tracking availability (on major sites, on ebay, on ..) could be informative.  Maybe track Google trends ?


----------



## Öhr (Nov 17, 2014)

Fantastic news! Can't wait for all the 3D fun we can have with that system 

I'm ready!

Thanks smealum, Ryukouki and whoever else is involved. Glad to see homebrew taking the 3D jump!


----------



## SuperrSonic (Nov 17, 2014)

Oak said:


> A question to ask would be:
> Why would Nintendo patch an exploit that allows for homebrew _only_?
> They still havent patched the vWii to disable homebrew.
> It has been confirmed the channel won't work with backups.


All the vWii exploits are game related, they can't update retail games or blacklist the hbc title id.
Another theory is they don't support old consoles, in a way vWii is still just... a Wii.
DSi is still compatible with flash cards and that hasn't seen an update in a looong time. Another example is when they gave away Four Swords for the second time, a DSiware title only on the eShop and not the DSi Shop.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 17, 2014)

I just hope I have the game in my collection; I won't have any more cash after ORAS.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

basher11 said:


> I just hope I have the game in my collection; I won't have any more cash after ORAS.


 
Hopefully it will be some popular game that everyone has(And hopefully, it won't need any save erasing )


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

This proves roms work with this exploit now I really want it https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/media/grid?idx=0


----------



## Lacius (Nov 17, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> This proves roms work with this exploit now I really want it https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/media/grid?idx=0


 
"the pokemon and zelda icons are just for testing; they're actually yeti3DS and ftpony"


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

osirisjem: I'll look into the Google trends, but it depends really on what I have the time to post when I start the project.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I know how to read & my question to you is why would the icons for roms show if they dididn't work


 
Testing. Checking that if you edit something like an .ini ala Wii apps it will change the icon and description, so you don't need to use the bundled icon of the app.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> Testing. Checking that if you edit something like an .ini ala Wii apps it will change the icon and description, so you don't need to use the bundled icon of the app.


 
Notice the word Wii we're talking about the 3DS launcher all i'm saying is that roms wouldn't show unless they work with this exploit


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

Okay now, you guys can stop arguing now.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> Yeti3DS is a fucking homebrew... :|
> C'mon, just try to read it.


 
I'll say it again NO where in the HomeBrew's title does it Yeti3DS READ it clearly says HomeBrew Launcher https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/media/grid?#tweet_523593921553653760


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I'll say it again NO where in the HomeBrew's title does it Yeti3DS READ it clearly says HomeBrew Launcher https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/media/grid?#tweet_523593921553653760


 
It is a placeholder icon, got it?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

For crying out loud, there's no way to launch ROMs at present.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Okay now, you guys can stop arguing now.


 

Yea, back to asking Ryukouki more questions he shouldn't be answering.

Can you tell us if we will have to kill what save we might already have for the game in order to use this?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Yea, back to asking Ryukouki more questions he shouldn't be answering.
> 
> Can you tell us if we will have to kill what save we might already have for the game in order to use this?


 

Nope.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Nope.


 

No you cant tell us, or no we will be able to keep the save?


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Nope.


 

 Now that is some good news!


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> For crying out loud, there's no way to launch ROMs at present.


 


Ryukouki said:


> Okay now, you guys can stop arguing now.


 
Really trying but everyone here keeps on getting me angry but let me ask you my friend just 1 answer ignore the text that's underneath the post doesn't the title of this HOMEBREW clearly say 3DS HomeBrew launcher https://mobile.twitter.com/smealum/media/grid?#tweet_523593921553653760


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> No you cant tell us, or no we will be able to keep the save?


 

You will keep your save.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> You will keep your save.


 

That's some awesome news for anyone possibly sitting on the game already, thanks. I'll think of another one for ya in a bit.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> For crying out loud, there's no way to launch ROMs at present.


 
But the icons still show right so it might happen in the future right


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 17, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> But the icons still show right so it might happen in the future right


 

If you are that hard up for roms dude, there are other methods.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> It is a placeholder icon, got it?


 
Riiight


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 17, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> But the icons still show right so it might happen in the future right


 

No matter what the hell I tell you, you are still going to find a way to try and prove me wrong. I can tell you all I want that its a placeholder, but then you'll still try your damndest to debunk me. Seriously. If you want ROMs that bad, go purchase one of those Sky 3DS flash chips or something, because this is not going to make you a happy person.

I can give you words straight from smealum's development blog, but then again, he's just hiding information that you're not being told. I know him well enough to know that he full well despises the idea of piracy running with his exploit.



> *To release or not to release*
> 
> Generally speaking, the thing that’s been stopping me (and others) from releasing working exploits has been the fact that they might be used for piracy. Fortunately, that should not be a factor in this case, as by its very nature, *ssspwn can not by itself allow piracy*. That’s right, it’s the sweet spot that gives us just enough to get awesome homebrew code running in arm11 user mode, but not enough to break the system bad enough to let anyone do whatever the hell they want. As such, I personally have no qualms with releasing the exploit into the wild.
> You might be wondering why there isn’t a download link available yet. The reason for that is that, as I mentioned, *ssspwn has yet to be fixed*. In my opinion, it would be dumb to burn such a nice vuln on just 6.3 when we know full well that we should be able to use this on 7.x, and possibly even 8.x+ with some work.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> If you are that hard up for roms dude, there are other methods.


 
I'm well aware of that my friend I already intend on buying a Gateway 3DS for my New Nintendo 3DS XL


----------



## KentaZX (Nov 17, 2014)

Im glad we are getting an exploit for homebrew, honestly ive been waiting to be able to use the coin setter app.


----------



## luney (Nov 17, 2014)

basher11 said:


> I just hope I have the game in my collection; I won't have any more cash after ORAS.


 
My concern as well! Money is tight right now and with Christmas coming........ I have an 8 year old to buy for. She comes before anything for me.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> No matter what the hell I tell you, you are still going to find a way to try and prove me wrong. I can tell you all I want that its a placeholder, but then you'll still try your damndest to debunk me. Seriously. If you want ROMs that bad, go purchase one of those Sky 3DS flash chips or something, because this is not going to make you a happy person.
> 
> I can give you words straight from smealum's development blog, but then again, he's just hiding information that you're not being told. I know him well enough to know that he full well despises the idea of piracy running with his exploit.


 
It was just a placeholder  oh well forget about the sky3ds i'm going for Gateway or MT card


----------



## hirohito (Nov 17, 2014)

It looks like the game might be Super Street Fighter IV (might be where ssspwn comes from), DoA: Dimensions, or MGS3D. Place your bets boys.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

KentaZX said:


> Im glad we are getting an exploit for homebrew, honestly ive been waiting to be able to use the coin setter app.


 
This app allows for coin setter this is awesome emulators are awesome to especially GBA


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

hirohito said:


> It looks like the game might be Super Street Fighter IV (might be where ssspwn comes from), DoA: Dimensions, or MGS3D. Place your bets boys.


 
If you check the first pages, it stands for Super Secret (something), I don't remember right now.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

hirohito said:


> It looks like the game might be Super Street Fighter IV (might be where ssspwn comes from), DoA: Dimensions, or MGS3D. Place your bets boys.


 
My money is on DoA fine babes fighting ^^


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

Now I think about it...
There was a gossip what game will be...*ahem*
One Game To Rule Them All
I had it written down somewhere, duh
Don't kill me, I can't find that piece of paper, still searching xD
Oh well, 5 days remain...


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 17, 2014)

So has anything been said about bypassing version checks? I mean I assume it can't run an emunand, so if Nintendo patch it once released, are we not going to end up with the choice between homebrew or new games?


----------



## Plstic (Nov 17, 2014)

I hope the game is a game I already have!


----------



## Deboog (Nov 17, 2014)

hirohito said:


> It looks like the game might be Super Street Fighter IV (might be where ssspwn comes from), DoA: Dimensions, or MGS3D. Place your bets boys.


 
What makes you say those? Street Fighter 4 is available in all eshop regions and MGS3 isn't on the eshop at all. That conflicts with:


Bat420maN said:


> I sent a tweet to smea earlier today and got a response. He said it's a retail and eshop game but, the eshop game isn't in all regions.


----------



## ferret7463 (Nov 17, 2014)

My hopes for home brew is for great a great SNES emulator and a DSx86 that would allow for windows 95.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

Would people please stop asking if ROMs will work? That's like going to KFC and asking how many pieces the ten piece bucket combo will have  You want ROMs, simple, buy a Gateway  I mean, c'mon people XD


----------



## assassinz (Nov 17, 2014)

So, what TIME on Nov. 22nd will the exploit link be up? At least give us that.  

I might not have the required game and will have to make a trip to the local Gamestop.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki thanks for your article ! People thanks for your "will this load romz plz?" I had a good read once again


----------



## assassinz (Nov 17, 2014)

ferret7463 said:


> My hopes for home brew is for great a great SNES emulator and a DSx86 that would allow for windows 95.


I just want to play some NES games in 3D and hopefully be able to watch full movies in 3D. And it would be cool to record video with the 3DS too!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh look, Nintendo Life has an article on this exploit, that's cute. How do these things spread so fast, and why? I fear least Nintendo, the sneaky bastards that they are, will update soon.

Way to go NintendoLife, for making it easier to patch by telling the whole world about it.


----------



## Kayot (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll just wait till the 23rd and  then look for it. I was looking into a gateway myself. I'm just not sure if the 60$ one listed on the shoptemp is real.

I feel that I need to point out that this is just the exploit. Nothing more. No emulators/homebrew etc. That stuff will come in time. Someday there might even be rom loaders. For now, either wait or get a DSTWO and a Gateway for your DS/3DS roms. I personally like the idea of emulating my nand and leaving the real nand alone. Why risk a brick if I don't have to?


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nintendo's gonna patch this exploit out and we all know it.

And that's why I'm keeping a spare. One for homebrew, one for keeping legit and under warranty.



assassinz said:


> I just want to play some NES games in 3D and hopefully be able to watch full movies in 3D. And it would be cool to record video with the 3DS too!


 
You can already record video with the 3DS in the camera app. You didn't know that?


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

> Nintendo's gonna patch this exploit out and we all know it.


Yep that's pretty much possible.
However with little doze of luck we can go around it like in Wii, aka updating the necessary stuff without killing Homebrew Channel stuff


----------



## Jetpacunlimited (Nov 17, 2014)

So my hopes for this would be real-time hexing OR built in Cheats. : D


----------



## assassinz (Nov 17, 2014)

But I mean recording more than just 10 minutes at a time.





mariofanatic64 said:


> You can already record video with the 3DS in the camera app. You didn't know that?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 17, 2014)

The camera is beyond terrible, not sure why anybody would actually want to take pictures much less record videos with it


----------



## assassinz (Nov 17, 2014)

Would a homebrew version of Swapnote be possible? And would we, as a gbatemp community, have to create our own server to use it?


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

Terrible is a bit too harsh.
It's just not destined for serious photos/videos 


EDIT #1
Homebrew Swapnote is of course possible but without a dedicated server it would be something near almost unusable and extremely painful


----------



## assassinz (Nov 17, 2014)

Very true. But still fun for some stealth/spy applications.

What if there was a homebrew app that could record with the camera and mic when the console is closed and the LED lights on the 3DS are off so no one knows it's actually on. See where I'm going with this?



Joe88 said:


> The camera is beyond terrible, not sure why anybody would actually want to take pictures much less record videos with it



Hey, how about a homebrew version of the NintendoZone Wi-Fi hotspot? It could be an alternative to mac-spoofing with Homepass. And we could use it to download other homebrew apps to our 3DS.


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Nov 17, 2014)

Smea's exploit is real?

Half-Life 3 Confirmed.


----------



## tankgrrrl (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi. New to the scene, but can't the Gateway already run homebrew? Does that have some limitations people are hoping this overcomes, or is this just expected to be cheaper? Thanks...


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 17, 2014)

And soon, we'll be flooded with outlandish requests for hombrew apps. OOH! You know what we need? How about an app that lets you use the 3DS as a TV remote using the IR? Or maybe a skype client? Or perhaps some 3DS Chat Roulette? Think of the possibilities


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 17, 2014)

tankgrrrl said:


> Hi. New to the scene, but can't the Gateway already run homebrew? Does that have some limitations people are hoping this overcomes, or is this just expected to be cheaper? Thanks...


It doesn't do 3DS Homebrew. It has 2 cards. The first card runs the 3DS roms, the second card runs DS homebrew in DS mode. What this exploit is used for it to run 3DS homerew.


----------



## tankgrrrl (Nov 17, 2014)

Dimensional said:


> It doesn't do 3DS Homebrew. It has 2 cards. The first card runs the 3DS roms, the second card runs DS homebrew in DS mode. What this exploit is used for it to run 3DS homerew.


Oh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

> Very true. But still fun for some stealth/spy applications.
> 
> What if there was a homebrew app that could record with the camera and mic when the console is closed and the LED lights on the 3DS are off so no one knows it's actually on. See where I'm going with this?


Hmmm....HM!
Metal Gear Solid anyone? XD



> And soon, we'll be flooded with outlandish requests for hombrew apps. OOH! You know what we need? How about an app that lets you use the 3DS as a TV remote using the IR? Or maybe a skype client? Or perhaps some 3DS Chat Roulette? Think of the possibilities


Newer TVs can use Wi-Fi so if 3DS has proper Wi-Fi stuff (I believe it has) then theoretically it could be solved that way (IrDA after all is a bit tricky to handle).
Skype client? Ask Microsoft, they have their code closed &c. (aka 0,(0)1% chance).
Chat Roulette? Like Roulette with numbers, ball, spinning thing? Interesting, I like the idea.
My personal possibility would be some CCG games and Danmaku stuff, 3DS can handle more objects obviously than DS, so more bullets at the same time incoming~!


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 17, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> Hmmm....HM!
> Metal Gear Solid anyone? XD
> 
> 
> ...


lol Someone please explain to this person what Chat Roulette is. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Kippykip (Nov 17, 2014)

This is great news!


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2014)

I hope he doesn't change his mind. Anyway, I hope I got the game. Probably not. I guess I'll update while this is updated, so can keep online.


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 17, 2014)

Super excited  To be honest I kind of lost hope for the 3DS scene, but this is some really great news ! Thanks Smea


----------



## N3XU5 (Nov 17, 2014)

Finally cannot wait for it 
Can this exploit be patched in future Ninty updates?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

N3XU5 said:


> Finally cannot wait for it
> Can this exploit be patched in future Ninty updates?


 

If it does, and it will, best to never update past 9.2


----------



## Dominator (Nov 17, 2014)

OMG My account is so oooollllld but it still works. This sound cool. I recently got a 3DS, I was in the DS scene a long time ago... with the R4 and all that....... Wow. Long live to GBATemp.

EDIT: WHERE THE hell is my horse avatar ? Costello ?


----------



## RODIFIRE (Nov 17, 2014)

what I have to do to have my 3ds prepare?
what firmware? what else must have? (except 3ds and sd card)
I cant wait!


----------



## siFippo (Nov 17, 2014)

Is there no love for the virtual boy in this thread?
I really hope somebody will develop a virtual boy emulator with 3d support one day. The only other decent one I know is available for wii, but to experience 3d you need those crappy red/blue 3D paper glasses, which isn't too nice.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 17, 2014)

What are the chances that people who have been working on homebrew will release their stuff the same day?

I remember reading a while back some guys wouldn't release anything while flashcards were the only main way to boot homebrew.


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 17, 2014)

I have read that this exploit will not harm save data on the required game, but is the game required every time to launch the hbl? It would be handy if, for example the game becomes hard to get hold of then some of us could borrow the game from a friend, run the installer then return the game with save intact. However given that the title on the screenshots is "Homebrew *Launcher*", rather than channel, even though the selected theme looks much like the Wii Homebrew Channel makes me believe that the exploit will be run from that game each time.

Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

assassinz said:


> Very true. But still fun for some stealth/spy applications.
> 
> What if there was a homebrew app that could record with the camera and mic when the console is closed and the LED lights on the 3DS are off so no one knows it's actually on. See where I'm going with this?


The light is hardwired to the camera. If the camera goes on then so does the led unless you remove it.


----------



## Stalkid64 (Nov 17, 2014)

Deboog said:


> MGS3 isn't on the eshop at all.



I have a European eShop here that says otherwise for £17.99. Did you look into it yourself or just parrot what others have been saying? There are more than enough hints out there right now to determine the game with 99.99% possibility IF you actually research what parts of the lists are, shall we say... inaccurate.
But there's a free hint. More than one, really.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Nov 17, 2014)

Does this exploit enable region free? Would I be able to play US games on an JP system?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 17, 2014)

Sonicx64 said:


> Does this exploit enable region free? Would I be able to play US games on an JP system?


 
no.

Ryu, Bullet point some shit in the first post to stop this merry-go-round of questions.


No region free
Does not load roms
Requires a game to load exploit (retail and/or eshop depending on where you are)


----------



## Sonicx64 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> no.
> 
> Ryu, Bullet point some shit in the first post to stop this merry-go-round of questions.
> 
> ...


All right, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> no.
> 
> Ryu, Bullet point some shit in the first post to stop this merry-go-round of questions.
> 
> ...


All right, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## naxil (Nov 17, 2014)

Amazing!  My respect smea!


----------



## naxil (Nov 17, 2014)

I have already compiled some homebrew!


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> no.
> 
> Ryu, Bullet point some shit in the first post to stop this merry-go-round of questions.
> 
> ...


He said it's possible.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 17, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Possibility of blocking? 100%. As seen with the cooking coach exploit for the DSi, it's possible to make the console itself notice the exploited file(s) and delete them. Once released, Nintendo will probably block the exploit in less than a year


 

not if can help it, as soon as i found out about the geteway exploit and this one too my wifi settings are gone, i just hope the game that will be announced is a game that i own already, fingers crossed.


----------



## naughty snivy (Nov 17, 2014)

Hopefuly there will be a app to patch games like riivolution, since mario kart 7 custom tracks are possible... or isnt it possible with ssspwn?


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 17, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> He said it's possible.


 
in the future maybe, but not from the start


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 17, 2014)

can we see GC, N64, PSone, PStwo etc. emulators in future? i mean how powerful 3DS is for emulation?


----------



## Esppiral (Nov 17, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> can we see GC, N64, PSone, PStwo etc. emulators in future? i mean how powerful 3DS is for emulation?


 
Ps2 and GC? no way.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 17, 2014)

Esppiral said:


> Ps2 and GC? no way.


 
dont say such things


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 17, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> dont say such things


 
It's technologically impossible.


----------



## arkanos (Nov 17, 2014)

SSSPWN = Super Smash Smealum Pown?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 17, 2014)

Region Free
Region Free
Region Free

pls. Thats all I ask.


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 17, 2014)

Home launcher ... hacked to hell ? , like wii...


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

> I have already compiled some homebrew!


Wait what O_O
In that case I'm starting search for all the homebrew information, ALL of it!
BTW Checked that Chat Roulette, sorry for mixing two things up, still good idea.



> Ps2 and GC? no way.


I wouldn't cross it out yet, everything up to generation 5 should be possible with little to nothing effort, sixth generation is questionable but maybe maybe...

The question for remaining 5 days in everybody heads is "which game" XD


----------



## MaK11-12 (Nov 17, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> Wait what O_O
> In that case I'm starting search for all the homebrew information, ALL of it!
> ...
> I wouldn't cross it out yet, everything up to generation 5 should be possible with little to nothing effort, sixth generation is questionable but maybe maybe...


 
I also would like to know if there is something like DevkitPro for the 3DS, or if there is a template we could use to begin programming for the 3DS.

Also, I don't think PS2 emulation will be possible at all on the 3DS. I'm sure the ARM11 CPU in the 3DS may be overclocked, but even still.


----------



## KazoWAR (Nov 17, 2014)

Did i read that right? Is the hbl installed onto the system with ssspwn? If that is the case doesnt that mean ssspwn has somekind kernal access?


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

KazoWAR said:


> Did i read that right? Is the hbl installed onto the system with ssspwn? If that is the case doesnt that mean ssspwn has somekind kernal access?


 
Usermode only AFAIK.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Nov 17, 2014)

I wouldn't count on PSX, the only reason the PSP could do it was because it was developed to play PSOne games by Sony. 

I don't know why you guys think the 3DS could ever run GC or PS2 games, that is definitely a ways off. But I'd be satisfied with some solid NES/SNES/GBA emulators.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

Sonicx64 said:


> I wouldn't count on PSX, the only reason the PSP could do it was because it was developed to play PSOne games by Sony.
> 
> I don't know why you guys think the 3DS could ever run GC or PS2 games, that is definitely a ways off. But I'd be satisfied with some solid NES/SNES/GBA emulators.


 
PSX can be a thing, probably won't run really heavy games, but even a RaspPi can run PSX well.


----------



## ken28 (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> Usermode only AFAIK.


not really, Usermode wouldnt allow to theoretical deactivate the Region lock.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Nov 17, 2014)

siFippo said:


> Is there no love for the virtual boy in this thread?
> I really hope somebody will develop a virtual boy emulator with 3d support one day. The only other decent one I know is available for wii, but to experience 3d you need those crappy red/blue 3D paper glasses, which isn't too nice.


 

:'(, I read through 17 pages of this thread just to see if someone was going to mention this.  Absolutely no love for Virtual Boy.  In my book this is the top emulator that I want for 3ds homebrew and yet SNES, NES, etc have been mentioned multiple times.  

To be able to play Wario Land in 3d without the need to put your face in something and sit awkwardly is the biggest thing to hit both 3ds and Virtual Boy homebrew communities.

People, there are many awesome Virtual Boy games out there that you've never been given a chance to play and now the portal is being close to be opened.  I'm very excited!!


----------



## dontay0100 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok so real question is can I use gateway to install


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 17, 2014)

I think my question got burried so I repost it here:

"By 'custom games' I assume you mean ROM Hacks.

How will these be possible if a Riivolution/Gecko/AR type thing cannot be made and hacked ROMs cannot be played?"


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

ken28 said:


> not really, Usermode wouldnt allow to theoretical deactivate the Region lock.


 
I am sure that it was confirmed to be usermode some pages ago. That is why it also can't run ROMs.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

Hiccup said:


> I think my question got burried so I repost it here:
> 
> "By 'custom games' I assume you mean ROM Hacks.
> 
> How will these be possible if a Riivolution/Gecko/AR type thing cannot be made and hacked ROMs cannot be played?"


 
I don't know about a Riivolution type thing being impossible to do. It seemed impossible on Wii for a while.



dontay0100 said:


> Ok so real question is can I use gateway to install


 
It's supposed to be a cheap game, just buy it this once.


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 17, 2014)

What about gecko/ocarina/AR/ or gecko-file-patch?

Is it possible to play hacked ROMs with this exploit? I mean, piracy is not exactly needed for that, maybe you could be made to put a genuine card in to prove you own it .


----------



## NakedFaerie (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone can make a fake video and fake pics.
As he keeps delaying it I still call it fake until I get a release.

I'm still betting he will not release it and delay it again proving me right that it is a fake.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

NakedFaerie said:


> Anyone can make a fake video and fake pics.
> As he keeps delaying it I still call it fake until I get a release.
> 
> I'm still betting he will not release it and delay it again proving me right that it is a fake.


 
No notice of delays and a public release date from a GBATemp Staff and you still think it is fake?


----------



## ken28 (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> I am sure that it was confirmed to be usermode some pages ago. That is why it also can't run ROMs.


It cant run Roms nativley as far as I understand but someone who know what s/he does could run Roms, ergo it has to be more then just Userland


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

ken28 said:


> It cant run Roms nativley as far as I understand but someone who know what s/he does could run Roms, ergo it has to be more then just Userland


 
Directly from Smea's Dev blog.


> To release or not to release
> 
> Generally speaking, the thing that’s been stopping me (and others) from releasing working exploits has been the fact that they might be used for piracy. Fortunately, that should not be a factor in this case, as by its very nature, ssspwn can not by itself allow piracy. That’s right, it’s the sweet spot that gives us just enough to get awesome homebrew code running in arm11 user mode, but not enough to break the system bad enough to let anyone do whatever the hell they want. As such, I personally have no qualms with releasing the exploit into the wild.
> You might be wondering why there isn’t a download link available yet. The reason for that is that, as I mentioned, ssspwn has yet to be fixed. In my opinion, it would be dumb to burn such a nice vuln on just 6.3 when we know full well that we should be able to use this on 7.x, and possibly even 8.x+ with some work.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> Directly from Smea's Dev blog.


 
That post ain't exactly recent either so.....it's still being released lol.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> That post ain't exactly recent either so.....it's still being released lol.


 
Ryu quoted it some pages ago, so I trust it still is valid, considering that Smea doesn't want piracy on his launcher.


----------



## Oxybelis (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> PSX can be a thing, probably won't run really heavy games, but even a RaspPi can run PSX well.


 RaspPi is more powerful than 3DS :/


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

Oxybelis said:


> RaspPi is more powerful than 3DS :/


 
Proof it.


----------



## Zaweet (Nov 17, 2014)

Is the game being exploited a very popular game or something more obscure?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Proof it.


 
http://www.raspberrypi.org/help/faqs/#performanceSpeed  Looks more powerful than a 3DS to me,


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> http://www.raspberrypi.org/help/faqs/#performanceSpeed Looks more powerful than a 3DS to me,


 
In the GPU it is, but doesn't emulation rely more on CPU? ARM11's are better than the Wii's CPU, and Wii handled PSX.
 I'm pretty  sure 3DS can handle it.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> In the GPU it is, but doesn't emulation rely more on CPU? ARM11's are better than the Wii's CPU, and Wii handled PSX.
> I'm pretty sure 3DS can handle it.


Pi uses ARM11 too, but at 700Mhz. Regarding the Wii, it did handle PSX, but very poorly.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> Pi uses ARM11 too, but at 700Mhz. Regarding the Wii, it did handle PSX, but very poorly.


 
Well, what is the clock speed of the new 3DS?
Maybe the normal 3DS can't, but the New could do it.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> Well, what is the clock speed of the new 3DS?
> Maybe the normal 3DS can't, but the New could do it.


 
Same clock speed, but 4 cores. That beats the PI.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> Well, what is the clock speed of the new 3DS?
> Maybe the normal 3DS can't, but the New could do it.


As far as I know, the N3DS has the same clock speed, but the CPU is 4x instead of 2x like the 3DS. This is just off the 3DBrew page so I don't know how accurate it is, but the clock speed they give for the 3DS seems a bit low.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> Pi uses ARM11 too, but at 700Mhz. Regarding the Wii, it did handle PSX, but very poorly.


 
Looked up some footage, and it seems to be very playable.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Looked up some footage, and it seems to be very playable.


 

Good luck playing Final Fantasy VII through IX on full speed on the Wii. More MHz != more speed.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Looked up some footage, and it seems to be very playable.


There are many incompatible games, and some of the games are too slow, so it depends on which game you're playing. MGS works surprisingly well though.


----------



## Arras (Nov 17, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Same clock speed, but 4 cores. That beats the PI.


 
4 cores for emulation is near useless.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> 4 cores for emulation is near useless.


 

More cores won't mean a damn thing if the clock speed is weak, such is the case with the New 3DS.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> More MHz != more speed.


Yeaaa.. that isn't true.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Yeaaa.. that isn't true.


 

No I'm not wrong. You must be joking
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megahertz_myth
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2002/feb/28/onlinesupplement3
http://www.pcmech.com/article/megahertz-myth/ 


More MHz doesn't mean a process is going to run emulators faster. Do your research, please. Thank you


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> 4 cores for emulation is near useless.


 
I meant that that beats the PI in actual power, not emulation


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Yeaaa.. that isn't true.


More clock speed only matters if you're talking about the exact same processor. If they're different in any way then clock speed is only a good ballpark estimation of its power.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No I'm not wrong. You must be joking
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megahertz_myth
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2002/feb/28/onlinesupplement3
> http://www.pcmech.com/article/megahertz-myth/
> ...


 
That's what I'm saying dude. I thought you meant that more MHZ always = more speed. D: didn't see the ! before the =
I know of the mhz myth.





Edgarska said:


> More clock speed only matters if you're talking about the exact same processor. If they're different in any way then clock speed is only a good ballpark estimation of its power.


/\  look above


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 17, 2014)

Fyi, the RasPi uses a ARMv6 http://www.raspberrypi.org/help/faqs/#softwareLanguages


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> can we see GC, N64, PSone, PStwo etc. emulators in future? i mean how powerful 3DS is for emulation?


 
Like a GCN.
N3DS, however, is like a Wii.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

dicamarques said:


> Fyi, the RasPi uses a ARMv6 http://www.raspberrypi.org/help/faqs/#softwareLanguages


The CPU is ARM11, t says so in their documentation page.



spyro3dsguy said:


> Like a GCN.
> N3DS, however, is like a Wii.


The 3DS is a bit more powerful than the Wii, considering all its hardware is better. I don't know about the Wii's GPU but the 3DS' GPU pushes 60M polygons/s at 200Mhz. Not to mention better shaders.


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> PSX can be a thing, probably won't run really heavy games, but even a RaspPi can run PSX well.


 
This. Not to mention the 3DS has a 256kb L2 cache, dual-core and VFP co-processors.


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> The CPU is ARM11, t says so in their documentation page.
> 
> 
> The 3DS is a bit more powerful than the Wii, considering all its hardware is better. I don't know about the Wii's GPU but the 3DS' GPU pushes 60M polygons/s at 200Mhz. Not to mention better shaders.


 
I think he was referring to the CPU which does most of the grunt work in emulation.


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> More cores won't mean a damn thing if the clock speed is weak, such is the case with the New 3DS.


 
Not really the case if the emulator is optimized to accommodate those cores.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> The CPU is ARM11, t says so in their documentation page.
> 
> 
> The 3DS is a bit more powerful than the Wii, considering all its hardware is better. I don't know about the Wii's GPU but the 3DS' GPU pushes 60M polygons/s at 200Mhz. Not to mention better shaders.


 
Um... 3DS gpu pushes ALOT less than that. 
From Wikipedia:
''

vertex performance: 15.3 Mpolygon/s[7]
40Mtriangle/s @100 MHz[2]

160Mtriangle/s @400 MHz''
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PICA200 

However, 3DS seems to be capable of normal mapping, which adds almost the same amount of detail on a higher poly model.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

spyro3dsguy said:


> Not really the case if the emulator is optimized to accommodate those cores.


 

Still doesn't make it easier. And besides, the 3DS has a 800 x 240 resolution per screen. So that makes it a bit more difficult for anything that's 640 x 480 (N64)


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

spyro3dsguy said:


> I think he was referring to the CPU which does most of the grunt work in emulation.


Oh, I thought he meant overall.



DutchyDutch said:


> Um... 3DS gpu pushes ALOT less than that.
> From Wikipedia:
> ''
> 
> ...


That's 40M/s at 100MHz, 3DS' GPU is clocked at 268MHz according to 3dbrew.



the_randomizer said:


> Still doesn't make it easier. And besides, the 3DS has a 800 x 240 resolution per screen. So that makes it a bit more difficult for anything that's 640 x 480 (N64)


Most 64 games were 320x240 though. There's only a handful that render at 640x480, and some of the ones that did it with the help of the Expansion Pack had the option to be run at 320x240.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

Now I'm really intrested to see a PSX emulator.  I'm 100% 3DS can handle alot of  games, but maybe not all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> Oh, I thought he meant overall.
> 
> 
> That's 40M/s at 100MHz, 3DS' GPU is clocked at 268MHz according to 3dbrew.
> ...


 

Still will be a pain in the ass to port an N64 emulator to an ARM CPU from x86-64 architecture based programming. I doubt it would run that great. Snes, Genesis, pretty much anything up till PSX, maybe, but N64, yeah right.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> Oh, I thought he meant overall.
> 
> 
> That's 40M/s at 100MHz, 3DS' GPU is clocked at 268MHz according to 3dbrew.
> ...


 
Even at 268mhz, it won't become 60m polygons/s.

EDIT: 40m TRIANGLES/s. not polygons


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Still will be a pain in the ass to port an N64 emulator to an ARM CPU from x86-64 architecture based programming. I doubt it would run that great. Snes, Genesis, pretty much anything up till PSX, maybe, but N64, yeah right.


Yeah, I'm not saying it wouldn't be hard, just that resolution is not that big a problem.



DutchyDutch said:


> Even at 268mhz, it won't become 60m polygons/s.


100MHz: 40M/s, 400MHz: 160M/s. 268MHz: somewhere along the middle between 40 and 160.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

> I don't know why you guys think the 3DS could ever run GC or PS2 games, that is definitely a ways off. But I'd be satisfied with some solid NES/SNES/GBA emulators.


It was a theory, we wasn't able to give solid proofs or counter-proofs for it at the given time.
BTW just to clarify stuff
PSX is PS2 not PS (PS1), to be exact it's exclusive version of PS2 with DVD Player (very fat device, pilot included).

I would be happy with GBA and previous Nintendo handheld consoles emulators.
I have almost written "DS emulator" and then slapped myself xD
Some SEGA consoles emulators if possible would be mostly welcome as well (GameGear <3).


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 17, 2014)

So let me get this right .



> Activation of the Exploit
> 
> Activating the exploit is very easy. It requires a Nintendo 3DS. It could be a regular 3DS, or it could be the New Nintendo 3DS. It's very versatile. Activating the exploit begins by going to a particular link. I will not be distributing that link, but it will be available soon - I promise. Going to that link, you will be asked to input the firmware version of your Nintendo 3DS. Following that, you're going to be getting a set of directions that will instruct you on how to proceed with installing the exploit. Doing so, however, requires a Nintendo 3DS title, and due to the nature of the exploit, I will not be providing that information to the public at this time. No exceptions to this rule will be made. If you try and message me about it, do not expect a reply. Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system. From here, you can power down the system, or remove the SD card while in the Homebrew Channel to install homebrew, which takes the form of .3DSX files. These homebrew are placed in a created directory on the 3DS SD card's root, and placed in a folder with that homebrew's name. The file is renamed boot.3dsx, and once you reinsert the SD card, the Homebrew Channel will acknowledge the presence of the application and you will be able to run homebrew!


 
1. go to website when it's available
2. input firmware version of you're 3DS are 3DS Xl , new 3DS
3. follow stuff that it tells you ...
4. use Normal 3ds game ?
5. power down and remove sd card to install homebrew stuff
6. place renamed boot.3dsx
7. restart 3DS - profit .

*PS: You can re-right these steps better then me  *


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> It was a theory, we wasn't able to give solid proofs or counter-proofs for it at the given time.
> BTW just to clarify stuff
> PSX is PS2 not PS (PS1), to be exact it's exclusive version of PS2 with DVD Player (very fat device, pilot included).
> 
> ...


 
Considering that the GBA/DS got a nearly perfect SMS/GG emulator, I am sure we will get one for the 3DS too.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 17, 2014)

All I want is Region Free
I dont care anything else. Maybe save editing.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 17, 2014)

to those of you thinking that gamecube emulation is possible i am 100% certian it isn't. the 3ds may be better when you look at raw numbers but the gamecube uses a power pc based processer where the 3ds has an arm processer. converting ppc to arm uses alot of cpu on its own and even more cpu would be needed to downscale 480p to 240p. N64 emulation might be possible but definitely not gamecube


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Of couse it isn't possible. It barely runs on the latest androids.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Of couse it isn't possible. It barely runs on the latest androids.


 

Android devices aren't the problem, it's that people don't bother making good ports. Take the Shield for example, very powerful, but the N64 emulators are poorly written for Android.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Android devices aren't the problem, it's that people don't bother making good ports. Take the Shield for example, very powerful, but the N64 emulators are poorly written for Android.


Even greatly coded, an Android device wouldn't be able to run Dolphin properly right now, they're just not powerful enough.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Android devices aren't the problem, it's that people don't bother making good ports. Take the Shield for example, very powerful, but the N64 emulators are poorly written for Android.


 
N64 is just too hard to emulate, heck, even Mupen64Plus on PC got issues with obscure games.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 17, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> Even greatly coded, an Android device wouldn't be able to run Dolphin properly right now, they're just not powerful enough.


 
This.
the_randomizer
Making an GC emulator for Android isn't as easy as it sounds.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 17, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> PSX is PS2 not PS (PS1)
> .


 

Your 50% wrong. There were problems with copy rights back in the day in North America, thus many playstation products (even official ones) got labeled PSx.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/3530/psx5100wo6.jpg
I am aware that habbits and other stuff made it to call PS "1" a PSX but image above proves a lot.
The genesis of the PSX is PS2, that's my point.



> Considering that the GBA/DS got a nearly perfect SMS/GG emulator, I am sure we will get one for the 3DS too.


True it's technically more than enough to emulate SMS/GG console.
I like GameGear for one particular reason, Tails Adventure game ==


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Um... 3DS gpu pushes ALOT less than that.
> From Wikipedia:
> ''
> 
> ...


 
To be precise, the GPU is clocked at 268Mhz, so it pushes 21 Mpolygons right now.
At 400Mhz it pushes 40 Mpolygons.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/3530/psx5100wo6.jpg
> I am aware that habbits and other stuff made it to call PS "1" a PSX but image above proves a lot.
> The genesis of the PSX is PS2, that's my point.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, people call the PS1 "PSX" because it was its codename back in the day, also that would explain why a lot of PS1 stuff is labeled PSx in the US.

Anyway, I think Tails Adventure is on VC, it is a nice game. 
(Do your name got any relation with a DS game btw? I always wanted to ask that )


----------



## Esppiral (Nov 17, 2014)

The 3ds is way, way underpowered compared to the Wii, it has better shader capabilities tough, that's all, Wii pushes a lot more polys on screen, not to mention both its GPU and CPU are stronger than the 3DS's.

I still can't believe people think that the 3ds is more powerful than the Wii.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 17, 2014)

Esppiral said:


> The 3ds is way, way underpowered compared to the Wii, it has better shader capabilities tough, that's all, Wii pushes a lot more polys on screen, not to mention both its GPU and CPU are stronger than the 3DS's.
> 
> I still can't believe people think that the 3ds is more powerful than the Wii.


 
This. The New 3DS may be on bar with the Wii if they did truly double both the cpu and gpu cores though.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

> Anyway, I think Tails Adventure is on VC, it is a nice game.


Virtual Console? Hmm now I'm curious, gonna check in a sec~



> (Do your name got any relation with a DS game btw? I always wanted to ask that )


Yes, somewhat.
The full name is Subaru Hoshikawa from Ryuusei no Rockman game (later named in US/EU as Megaman Star Force and main hero...ugh don't make me spell it ;p).
The "i" was added some time later when I got my hands on iPhone 3G and in some places "Subaru" was taken by someone else.
Today the "i" stuff is deprecated a lot but on forums I have already registered it can't be changed so I must stick with it.

According to my clock...
4 Days, 2 Hours, 45 minutes remaining~

EDIT #1
Tails Adventure exists for 3DS eShop Virtual Console indeed, 5 Euro for it o_o


----------



## FusionGamer (Nov 17, 2014)

So. the 3DS gets a Homebrew Channel before the Wii U?


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> Virtual Console? Hmm now I'm curious, gonna check in a sec~
> 
> 
> Yes, somewhat.
> ...


 
Yep, I knew it.  (And what is wrong with Geo's name anyway?)


FusionGamer said:


> So. the 3DS gets a Homebrew Channel before the Wii U?


 
Not exactly a "channel", but we had 3DS homebrew before that anyway.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 17, 2014)

> Yep, I knew it.  (And what is wrong with Geo's name anyway?)


More or less translating Subaru Hoshikawa means "Stars Pleiad"
Geo implicates geo as Earth, completely different object, also personally I don't like the sound of the name.

Now I think about it, I wish SEGA would do more Tails games with him as main character.
Not to mention more Sonic games with Tails playable...
Sonic Adventure for the win.


----------



## matpower (Nov 17, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> More or less translating Subaru Hoshikawa means "Stars Pleiad"
> Geo implicates geo as Earth, completely different object, also personally I don't like the sound of the name.
> 
> Now I think about it, I wish SEGA would do more Tails games with him as main character.
> ...


 
Well, there is always Sonic Boom... wait. 
Sonic games suffer from the "too many characters but no use for them" syndrome. Geo's name fits on the context for the game, even if it is super weird.

On Topic: If the New 3DS' only upgrade is extra cores, I don't think it will help with emulation, since most emulators only use single-cores most of the time AFAIK.


----------



## Arique (Nov 17, 2014)

drwhojan said:


> So let me get this right .
> 
> 1. go to website when it's available
> 2. input firmware version of you're 3DS are 3DS Xl , new 3DS
> ...


 
Well, since you said that it's alright to rewrite the steps, here's my interpretation of it.
1. Go to Smealum's website when it drops on November 22nd. If the site goes down due to heavy traffic, keep an eye on the usual places that you visit for mirror links that may be posted.
2. Once there, select the firmware that your 3DS, 3DS XL, 2DS, or New 3DS system is currently on.
3. Follow the step-by-step instructions that are posted along with the download link.
4. Start up *Insert 3DS game here* on your 3DS system and follow along with the instructions.
5. Shut off your 3DS system and remove the SD Card so that SSSPwn can go into action.
6. Place the SD Card into your computer and add the renamed file boot.3dsx to your SD Card.
7. Restart your 3DS and check to see if SSSPwn successfully worked.
8. ????
9. *PROFIT!*


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Still doesn't make it easier. And besides, the 3DS has a 800 x 240 resolution per screen. So that makes it a bit more difficult for anything that's 640 x 480 (N64)


 
Honestly, resolution is the least of my worries.


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 17, 2014)

Arique said:


> Well, since you said that it's alright to rewrite the steps, here's my interpretation of it.
> 1. Go to Smealum's website when it drops on November 22nd. If the site goes down due to heavy traffic, keep an eye on the usual places that you visit for mirror links that may be posted.
> 2. Once there, select the firmware that your 3DS, 3DS XL, 2DS, or New 3DS system is currently on.
> 3. Follow the step-by-step instructions that are posted along with the download link.
> ...


 

That's much better, Thank you 

And there we go!, Hopefully Noob Free...

I'll keep it text file for when time comes .


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

matpower said:


> Well, there is always Sonic Boom... wait.
> Sonic games suffer from the "too many characters but no use for them" syndrome. Geo's name fits on the context for the game, even if it is super weird.
> 
> On Topic: If the New 3DS' only upgrade is extra cores, I don't think it will help with emulation, since most emulators only use single-cores most of the time AFAIK.


 
Some emulators on PC use more than one core for emulation, I don't see why the same couldn't be done on the 3DS.


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

Esppiral said:


> The 3ds is way, way underpowered compared to the Wii, it has better shader capabilities tough, that's all, Wii pushes a lot more polys on screen, not to mention both its GPU and CPU are stronger than the 3DS's.
> 
> I still can't believe people think that the 3ds is more powerful than the Wii.


 
The 3DS has better architecture than the Wii in both departments and the GPU is definitely superior to the Hollywood, but the CPU is clocked too slow to even compete. The new 3DS is on par, though.


----------



## Oxybelis (Nov 17, 2014)

spyro3dsguy said:


> The 3DS has better architecture than the Wii in both departments and the GPU is definitely superior to the Hollywood, but the CPU is clocked too slow to even compete. The new 3DS is on par, though.


You again. Sigh.


spyro3dsguy said:


> Some emulators on PC use more than one core for emulation, I don't see why the same couldn't be done on the 3DS.


 Because for most systems it is very hard to utilize more than 1 core for emulation because it needs constant synchronization which kills perfomance.


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

Oxybelis said:


> You again. Sigh.


Still trolling, eh?



Oxybelis said:


> Because for most systems it is very hard to utilize more than 1 core for emulation because it needs constant synchronization which kills perfomance.


 
Thats not a rule, only in certain cases. Iust like there are cases where it will run no better than less cores, and there are cases where it runs better than less cores. The PCSX2 emulator just got 4 core support back in 2011 via SVN build 4866 but performance is not necessarily worse.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> *Snip*


 

I noticed he was able to get Pokemon Silver as a VC on his Yeti3ds video. Can you say if emulation is working and if so is it working well?


----------



## minexew (Nov 17, 2014)

spyro3dsguy said:


> The 3DS has better architecture than the Wii in both departments and the GPU is definitely superior to the Hollywood, but the CPU is clocked too slow to even compete. The new 3DS is on par, though.


 
The 3DS doesn't even have a programmable fragment pipeline. It doesn't conform to GLES 2.0 in terms of capabilities. How the hell is that better architecture?


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Nov 17, 2014)

-Better Polygon to screen size ratio
-Higher clockspeed
-Better Per-pixel lighting
-Generally better shading effects
-Tessellation
-Soft/self shadowing
-HDR rendering
-Far more modern and efficient
http://mycyclopedia.tistory.com/m/post/224

Sounds like better architecture to me.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

spyro3dsguy said:


> -Better Polygon to screen size ratio
> -Higher clockspeed
> -Better Per-pixel lighting
> -Generally better shading effects
> ...


 
I actually didn't know the PICA200 was capable of doing tessellation. Seems doubtful many 3DS games would use it, and I doubt it would be very useful given the 3DS rather limited other specs, but it's still good to know.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

> Sonic games suffer from the "too many characters but no use for them" syndrome. Geo's name fits on the context for the game, even if it is super weird.


Super Weird exactly 
Depends, there was this triangle-circle thing of endless "still bad", it was like...
Too many characters -> One Character -> Bad Story -> Too many characters -> ...
Something like that
I personally like to play as Tails (so obvious now xD) and I kind of have less fun when I can't play as him...
Even if it would be 3 characters aka main cast (Sonic Tails Knuckles) as playable it would still be ok, very ok...


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 18, 2014)

game name release in a few hours, yay


----------



## endoverend (Nov 18, 2014)

ut2k4master said:


> game name release in a few hours, yay


 
Can confirm, here's the source:
https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534505512839049216


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 18, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Can confirm, here's the source:
> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534505512839049216


looks like ill be sneaking my phone up to bed with me to find out what the game us a little early. that is if he puts it on twitter


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Can confirm, here's the source:
> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534505512839049216


 

"Likely Announced" is very far from confirmed.


----------



## Vappy (Nov 18, 2014)

whoops ninja'd


----------



## endoverend (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> "Likely Announced" is very far from confirmed.


 
seriously man? Still don't believe in smea?


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

No, I know what Smea is capable of. That tweet just says he might say what it is, that is all.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

It'll be a few hours.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It'll be a few hours.


 

I think it's way to soon. He probably shouldn't say shit till the 20th(I get paid then).


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

does this mean by 10 pm est ? because technically that would Nov. 22 only the 22nd would mean military time , not date.


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 18, 2014)

I see someone mentioned Virtual Boy emulation. That would be pretty awesome but I wonder would the stereoscopic 3D produce the same style of 3D as the virtual boy ?


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> I see someone mentioned Virtual Boy emulation. That would be pretty awesome but I wonder would the stereoscopic 3D produce the same style of 3D as the virtual boy ?


It probably won't cause you to vomit uncontrollably after 15 minutes of use, so I'd say it's better. If an emulator does come out, I hope there's an option to change the color scheme.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

> I see someone mentioned Virtual Boy emulation. That would be pretty awesome but I wonder would the stereoscopic 3D produce the same style of 3D as the virtual boy ?


That's...interesting question...I always repeat to believe in the heart of the cards and power of friendship (too much YGO:TAS) so I guess there is a possibility.
I hope Smea can make it, if not, there is always original date of 22nd


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> looks like ill be sneaking my phone up to bed with me to find out what the game us a little early. that is if he puts it on twitter


 
I've already ordered three possible titles- I don't exactly mind owning more games anyway.


----------



## cvskid (Nov 18, 2014)

If this ever gets tweaked to possibly enable region free then i was thinking, do you guys think it would be possible to say buy a import 3ds game and people create a translation patch to make the game english and run the patch through a sd card kind of like how the wii does using a original import disc?


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> I've already ordered three possible titles- I don't exactly mind owning more games anyway.


 
what if its not even one of those?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> cause you to vomit uncontrollably after 15 minutes of use


Is that a thing? Virtual boy is a little before my time, but that sounds pretty bad- like cloverfeild status





cvskid said:


> If this ever gets tweaked to possibly enable region free then i was thinking, do you guys think it would be possible to say buy a import 3ds game and people create a translation patch to make the game english and run the patch through a sd card kind of like how the wii does using a original import disc?


 Then i'll have spent some money on video games. :-O the horror.

EDIT: i'm new here and somehow replied to the wrong thing. I don't know how to fix it sorry.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 18, 2014)

cvskid said:


> If this ever gets tweaked to possibly enable region free then i was thinking, do you guys think it would be possible to say buy a import 3ds game and people create a translation patch to make the game english and run the patch through a sd card kind of like how the wii does using a original import disc?


 
That's something like Riivolution, which he said isn't possible. However he said region-free could be developed but not by him.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

> If this ever gets tweaked to possibly enable region free then i was thinking, do you guys think it would be possible to say buy a import 3ds game and people create a translation patch to make the game english and run the patch through a sd card kind of like how the wii does using a original import disc?


It would require lots of crazyness...
Better idea would be patching the game file and then run in some way, not do it on-the-fly.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Is that a thing? Virtual boy is a little before my time, but that sounds pretty bad- like cloverfeild st Then i'll have spent some money on video games. :-O the horror.


I'm exaggerating a bit, but I did own a Virtual Boy and it was bad. I couldn't stand to play over half an hour. Some of the games were pretty fun though.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> I'm exaggerating a bit, but I did own a Virtual Boy and it was bad. I couldn't stand to play over half an hour. Some of the games were pretty fun though.


 It for sure took some time for me to get used to the 3DS screen, but it never was bad enough to get me to stop playing.  But I agree with the comment down this thread a bit, would be a great emulator for the 3DS. I'm very excited to get some serious use out of my little purple playmate.


----------



## clemull (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> And soon, we'll be flooded with outlandish requests for hombrew apps. OOH! You know what we need? How about an app that lets you use the 3DS as a TV remote using the IR? Or maybe a skype client? Or perhaps some 3DS Chat Roulette? Think of the possibilities


*IR Services*

Only one session(two sessions starting with 8.0.0-18) to any of these services can be open at a time, thus only one/two process(es) can use any of these services at once. These services interface with hardware services gpio::IR and i2c::IR. The i2c::IR service is used for sending/receiving data.
IRU is for regular IR comms. IRUSER uses a custom IR protocol(above the physical layer). Both of these services use IrDA-SIR. The IR hardware seems to only support IrDA-SIR, other physical protocols such as the one for TV-remotes are not supported(going by the datasheet linked here for a different IC at least). Source http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/IR_Services


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 18, 2014)

clemull said:


> *IR Services*
> 
> Only one session(two sessions starting with 8.0.0-18) to any of these services can be open at a time, thus only one/two process(es) can use any of these services at once. These services interface with hardware services gpio::IR and i2c::IR. The i2c::IR service is used for sending/receiving data.
> IRU is for regular IR comms. IRUSER uses a custom IR protocol(above the physical layer). Both of these services use IrDA-SIR. The IR hardware seems to only support IrDA-SIR, other physical protocols such as the one for TV-remotes are not supported(going by the datasheet linked here for a different IC at least). Source http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/IR_Services


Good to know. Though for the record, I was being slightly sarcastic in my app suggestions, though they would be dandy, and I'm sure someone else may have eventually asked for the same things. Though I do have to wonder how feasible something like a person to person vid or voice chat application would be.


----------



## ineverwipe (Nov 18, 2014)

That is all


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

Even if not by IrDA, then by Wi-Fi for "smart" TVs through Local Area Network is 99% possible


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

inb4 Verizon Fios TV for 3DS


----------



## clemull (Nov 18, 2014)

ut2k4master said:


> game name release in a few hours, yay


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

Ahahahaha good one xD
I like that, that's probably what's happening now in the base xD


----------



## Ra1d (Nov 18, 2014)

Keep refreshing that twitter page,bros


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 18, 2014)

So Smea is going to release the name of the game days before releasing the exploit. Has he lost his mind? So what happens between that time when Nintendo rolls out an update just to stop the exploit from working? I'd really like to know what his plan is for that? How does he plan on prolonging his little exploit for more than a day?


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dead or Alive: Dimensions

This is my guess for the game and im sticking to it

And i dont bloody own it...............

Yet


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> So Smea is going to release the name of the game days before releasing the exploit. Has he lost his mind? So what happens between that time when Nintendo rolls out an update just to stop the exploit from working? I'd really like to know what his plan is for that? How does he plan on prolonging his little exploit for more than a day?


 
it doesnt matter, he knows that it will be blocked immediately anyway


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 18, 2014)

spongebob plankton game imo


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 18, 2014)

ut2k4master said:


> it doesnt matter, he knows that it will be blocked immediately anyway


So then...Why bother?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> So Smea is going to release the name of the game days before releasing the exploit. Has he lost his mind? So what happens between that time when Nintendo rolls out an update just to stop the exploit from working? I'd really like to know what his plan is for that? How does he plan on prolonging his little exploit for more than a day?


 
I think that if you want an exploit, you should disable updates once you're on the version that's supported. You can turn Wifi off, or delete your wifi settings.  If he releases the name of the game before the nature of the exploit is revealed, it could give a certain window for people to acquire the software before a patch is made.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

slowmotioning said:


> spongebob plankton game imo


 
A random selection of eBay sellers are about to have a very merry christmas.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> Dead or Alive: Dimensions
> 
> This is my guess for the game and im sticking to it
> 
> ...


 
That's one of the games that I ordered this morning


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

I think announcing the game now would be a bad idea. As soon as the game is known by Nintendo it will be taken off the eshop instantly. This is not an issue for any one planning to get it retail(me) but, any one that would have to rely on the shop is gonna be screwed if they don't get within hours of the announcement.


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 18, 2014)

So any word if the rom can be used to install the exploit from emunand?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I think announcing the game now would be a bad idea. As soon as the game is known by Nintendo it will be taken off the eshop instantly. This is not an issue for any one planning to get it retail(me) but, any one that would have to rely on the shop is gonna be screwed if they don't get within hours of the announcement.


 
I can't find Cubic Ninja or DoA on the eShop, so i'm not sure if this has already happened.


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> So any word if the rom can be used to install the exploit from emunand?


 
try it and tell us^^


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

slowmotioning said:


> spongebob plankton game imo


 

No eshop release on that game so its ruled out


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> I can't find Cubic Ninja or DoA on the eShop, so i'm not sure if this has already happened.


 

They could have easily been keeping tabs and just getting rid of what they think it is as we go. They have just as much info as we do at the least. I was able to narrow it down to three so I am sure Nintendo could do the same.


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> They could have easily been keeping tabs and just getting rid of what they think it is as we go. They have just as much info as we do at the least. I was able to narrow it down to three so I am sure Nintendo could do the same.


 

I have it down to 4

DOA
Fire emblem (possibly too recent)
And both tom clancys


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 18, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> I have it down to 4
> 
> DOA
> Fire emblem
> And both tom clancys


 
fire emblem requires a higher firmware


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> I have it down to 4
> 
> DOA
> Fire emblem
> And both tom clancys


 

Shhhh, stop telling the Nintendo guys. In like ten minutes now all those games will cease to exist on the eshop. At least we will know for sure that Nintendo is watching.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> They could have easily been keeping tabs and just getting rid of what they think it is as we go. They have just as much info as we do at the least. I was able to narrow it down to three so I am sure Nintendo could do the same.


 I wish I could meet Mario in person and tell him, dude I just want Vintage pokemon.





Sparks43 said:


> I have it down to 4
> 
> DOA
> Fire emblem (possibly too recent)
> And both tom clancys


 
Sorry bank account, somebody mentioned titles.

Again, <$10 for a 3ds game- i'm fine with taking that loss.


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 18, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> No eshop release on that game so its ruled out


 

looking at spongebob on the eshop right now


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

still waiting
:-(


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

slowmotioning said:


> looking at spongebob on the eshop right now


 
I don't think that one's released in Japan


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 18, 2014)

"smea @smealum
·
40m40 minutes ago
@v1shinji don't worry i'm definitely making the anouncement in like an hour or so"

Soon...


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic ninja gone without trace
Doa Not available

Tom clancy both available for €20 each

Eshop eu region


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> Cubic ninja gone without trace
> Doa Not available
> 
> Tom clancy both available for €20 each
> ...


 
I'm sorry you're in europe  i got each game for less than $10
Except fire emblem for the aforementioned reason.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

My nieces 3ds is on ver. 1.1.0-OU ....should I update this ?


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> I'm sorry you're in europe  i got each game for less than $10
> Except fire emblem for the aforementioned reason.


 

Ive sourced physical copies of each game in stores close to me

Be queuing up outside when they open


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

air2004 said:


> My nieces 3ds is on ver. 1.1.0-OU ....should I update this ?


 

If you have no intention of going 4.5 for Gateway, then yes you should probably update now before they roll out a new one that breaks Smea's work.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

air2004 said:


> My nieces 3ds is on ver. 1.1.0-OU ....should I update this ?


 
Search for system version 4.5 there are guides on what games you can get it from.


----------



## Foxchild (Nov 18, 2014)

> I have read that this exploit will not harm save data on the required game, but is the game required every time to launch the hbl? It would be handy if, for example the game becomes hard to get hold of then some of us could borrow the game from a friend, run the installer then return the game with save intact. However given that the title on the screenshots is "Homebrew *Launcher*", rather than channel, even though the selected theme looks much like the Wii Homebrew Channel makes me believe that the exploit will be run from that game each time.
> 
> Can anyone clarify this?


  I'd love to know this, too?   Anyone?


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> If you have no intention of going 4.5 for Gateway, then yes you should probably update now before they roll out a new one that breaks Smea's work.


Yeah I dont want no flash cart , jus the homebrew app so I guess I will update now then . Thanks


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Search for system version 4.5 there are guides on what games you can get it from.


She only has one game for it currently , I found this sitting in her house because she lost the charger , so I went out and bought one for her


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

air2004 said:


> Yeah I dont want no flash cart , jus the homebrew app so I guess I will update now then . Thanks


 
Dont just update via game to 4.5

who knows what might come out of the cfw exploit


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 18, 2014)

Theoretically, couldn't the Homebrew Loader be used to run the CIA installer, letting us install roms onto the home menu?


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Only realised that DOA is the only one with a demo available

Think smea mentioned something about it that a demo wont work


----------



## endoverend (Nov 18, 2014)

literally wait like 10 minutes


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

endoverend said:


> OMFG literally wait like 10 minutes


 

It's way more fun to make assumptions.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

*suspense intensifies*


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

endoverend said:


> OMFG literally wait like 10 minutes


 
Ah come on its just a bit of fun

Its nearly 4 in the morning for me but i still hoped out of bed to see this wonderful moment


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> *suspense intensifies*


 
You doing it or is Smea?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

We'll both be.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should update or not , I want this guys program to work , but if I have to buy a game from the eshop it will need to be updated . will this work offline ?


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> We'll both be.


 

Do i have time to make a cup of tea?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> Do i have time to make a cup of tea?


 

Sure thing.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> Do i have time to make a cup of tea?


 
Probably not, who knows.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 18, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> Do i have time to make a cup of tea?


 
So you can do a massive spit take when the game name gets released?


----------



## clemull (Nov 18, 2014)

Check out mah signature.
Its been an hour now.


----------



## bobtheglob101 (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been silently following this entire thing. The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Nov 18, 2014)

I am figuratively dying.

Hoping the title is DoA as I already own it.


----------



## clemull (Nov 18, 2014)

Smea just drumrolled


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Any minute now...

I almost got that christmas morning kiddie feeling right now, this is awesome.


----------



## magicrat (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's hoping its Cubic Ninja


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Back with my tea

Did i miss it?


----------



## magicrat (Nov 18, 2014)

Not yet......almost though


----------



## endoverend (Nov 18, 2014)

When the name gets released:


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

F5 F5 F5 ...still waiting


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 18, 2014)

Fucking suspense >u<


----------



## magicrat (Nov 18, 2014)

5 minute delay


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

HAHAHA

Announcement delayed.


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

askara said:


> i know this(probably) does not support running rom but theoretically does it mean Smea could easily release a cfw without the need for a flashcard if he wanted?


 

Well he said "this exploit" won't allow backups in the original post.

I hope he minced words and meant "*this awesome developers code won't allow backups"* and not what he actually said which is* "this exploit (that the current developer uses) won't allow backups"*

I hope the author of this thread has the decency and integrity to tell the truth on this matter if he know's...........


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Nov 18, 2014)

Smea is such a tease.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 18, 2014)

5 MINUTES FROM WHAT!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

ThrashWolf said:


> Smea is such a tease.


 

I have grown to like it over the last couple weeks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

Maybe I need clarification, so, he's releasing the game's name. What's to stop Nintendo from updating the game and then release updated copies?


----------



## crediar (Nov 18, 2014)

It's _Dead or Alive: Dimensions _the exploit is in the picture loader.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 18, 2014)

It was delayed because the medium of the revel was accidentally deleted, so he's re-taking it.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> 5 MINUTES FROM WHAT!?!?!?!?!


the 22nd I think


----------



## windwakr (Nov 18, 2014)

crediar said:


> It's _Dead or Alive: Dimensions _the exploit is in the picture loader.





> <@crediar> maybe someone called crediar might make a post about the name of the game but not the right one


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I have grown to like it over the last couple weeks.


 
You and me both. Like you said earlier, I'm getting a total 'kid at christmas' vibe.

It's so exciting!


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 18, 2014)

Literaly my reaction


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

crediar said:


> It's _Dead or Alive: Dimensions _the exploit is in the picture loader.


 

That's a real dick move if that's the case. Let the dude do his shit.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

He isn't the legit crediar


----------



## windwakr (Nov 18, 2014)

air2004 said:


> He isn't the legit crediar


He's the real crediar, but it's a troll post.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

windwakr said:


> He's the real crediar, but it's a troll post.


his msg count is to low


----------



## magicrat (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic Ninja it is


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

It's Cubic Ninja


----------



## SMVB64 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm could be this game "Turbo - *S*uper *S*tunt *S*quad 3ds" hope not, nobody has it xD
NVM


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 18, 2014)

cubic ninja it is


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> It's Cubic Ninja


there is a 2nd game behind it


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 18, 2014)

Fuck You Cubic Ninja, the stores here on my place stoppend selling those because them didn't sell LOL... well, now them will sell like pancakes.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

ut2k4master said:


> cubic ninja it is


you mean this cubic ninja ?
http://www.amazon.com/Cubic-Ninja-Nintendo-3DS/dp/B004SG211I


----------



## magicrat (Nov 18, 2014)

Ordered this yesterday once I figured out what it was from all the clues 

Fun Fact: Google "cubic ninja ssspwn" from Australian google and look at the first result. Probably just a coincidence


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

air2004 said:


> you mean this cubic ninja ?
> http://www.amazon.com/Cubic-Ninja-Nintendo-3DS/dp/B004SG211I


 

The shipping will be more then the game, that is beyond fucking awesome.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

I had to make some really minor edits to the first post for clarity, nothing worth getting up out of your seat for.


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> That's a real dick move if that's the case. Let the dude do his shit.


 
If we read the *OP* it is a save exploit....... Lets not put it past nintendo to have shills on hacking sites to turn developers away from the community. Psychology has many uses and a few shills could easily offend someone to stop, halt, not release their work.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay. I feel dirty but I have 5 copies on the way


----------



## rishard10212 (Nov 18, 2014)

Press 1-click buy atleast 12 times before finalizing on Amazon!!! Cheers


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic Ninja...I did not expect that, but the game is super cheap.  I really hope that the game is only needed once.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Okay. I feel dirty but I have 5 copies on the way


 

You can feel free to send me one and I'll stay home tomorrow.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231168419453?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

more than 10 avail. good luck guys.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 18, 2014)

fucking god, I was the first person to click the $2.00 one on amazon but i forgot to sign in so i couldnt one click buy. By the time i signed in, they took it out my cart cuz someone bought it. Guess i gotta buy it brand new for $5 from ebay.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> You can feel free to send me one and I'll stay home tomorrow.


 
Only because of the digits in your username. I got you.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you, your order has been placed.
An email confirmation has been sent to you.
We'll text you delivery .......

I had to pay 9.49 for it because the link I posted wouldn't add it to my cart .


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 18, 2014)

GameStop FTW!


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought this game off a clearance rack earlier this year for 70 cents


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 18, 2014)

What if the game isn't Cubic Ninja and Smea's rofling watching us all scramble to buy a crap game?


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> What if the game isn't Cubic Ninja and Smea's rofling watching us all scramble to buy a crap game?


It's actually not that bad of a game, especially considering the price.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

HOLY SHIT I ALREADY OWN THIS FUCKING (but actually fun) GAME !!!


----------



## magicrat (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> What if the game isn't Cubic Ninja and Smea's rofling watching us all scramble to buy a crap game?


 

Everything with it fits though. Lets you create custom levels which saves data to the SD Card which is partially how the exploit works. Only available in one (not all) eshops and has been released everywhere RETAIL.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> What if the game isn't Cubic Ninja and Smea's rofling watching us all scramble to buy a crap game?


I hope that isn't so lol


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> What if the game isn't Cubic Ninja and Smea's rofling watching us all scramble to buy a crap game?


 
For the lulz or did he invest in cubic ninja? Let's speculate wildly.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> For the lulz or did he invest in cubic ninja? Let's speculate wildly.


 

Can confirm Cubic Ninja.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> What if the game isn't Cubic Ninja and Smea's rofling watching us all scramble to buy a crap game?


 

If that is the case then look at it as helping out a developer, for 2-5 bucks it's not much to give. I highly doubt Smea would do that to us though.


----------



## fafaffy (Nov 18, 2014)

Had to pay $12 dollars for the game >.>

Oh well, better than the $39.99 that was in the eshop


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

kaylejoy said:


> It's actually not that bad of a game, especially considering the price.


 


VinsCool said:


> HOLY SHIT I ALREADY OWN THIS FUCKING (but actually fun) GAME !!!


 
That's actually really good to hear, now what am I gonna do with these Tom Clancy's I bought?


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 18, 2014)

eBay got raided the second the game was announced.
Luckily I was prepared and had my eBay search prepped, and I snagged a sealed copy via Buy It Now for $5.94 shipped.

Based Smealum and your cheap exploit game, I love you.


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 18, 2014)

got mine for $5 shipped, thanks amazon 1-click purchase.


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Can confirm Cubic Ninja.


So can you confirm if it will work via Gateway Emunand, saving us from having to scramble like mad rats?


----------



## Chaldron (Nov 18, 2014)

Picked it up for $9.50 new on Amazon.

Great.


----------



## BlackGragon (Nov 18, 2014)

is gamecard works ? or only e-shop purchase ? Cant buy on e-shop now...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Yahou!!! I knew my feeling was good  I bought it because I have a tought it was "THE" game !!! I'm serious! I bough it only because of speculative games!


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> If that is the case then look at it as helping out a developer, for 2-5 bucks it's not much to give. I highly doubt Smea would do that to us though.


 
as if anybody is buying a new copy





Fishaman P said:


> eBay got raided the second the game was announced.
> Luckily I was prepared and had my eBay search prepped, and I snagged a sealed copy via Buy It Now for $5.94 shipped.
> 
> Based Smealum and your cheap exploit game, I love you.


I actually bought one this morning, but I just bough 4 more for good measure. Not to be a douche; I have a family that games.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> So can you confirm if it will work via Gateway Emunand, saving us from having to scramble like mad rats?


 

I was talking to smea just now, he said it should but he obviously hasn't tested it.


----------



## Rizzorules (Nov 18, 2014)

Pokemon oras or that shitty game   ,I ll be getting both specially because cubic ninja is very cheap


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

Well I'm f**ked when I do get a 3DS with a tax refund. Well, that's life, guess I'm out 

*weeps openly in dark room knowing he'll never be able to get the game*


----------



## Foxchild (Nov 18, 2014)

$6.99 Walmart.com pick up at store...


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Okay. I feel dirty but I have 5 copies on the way


 

Hey its all about conscience at the end of the day and if you can sleep at night well..... You pimp you lol, go profit from that booty and hey, why not buy every copy you can buy online or locally with all your money, you might make more than sky3ds does in the end.........

I call bullshit on it being a non backup playable exploit and say the code by the developer doesn't direct it to do so (due to his comments about piracy concern from the past), but i'm sure we'll soon get clarification regardless of anyones own opinions and wishes. I don't mean to offend anyone by this at all.....


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well I'm f**ked when I do get a 3DS with a tax refund. Well, that's life, guess I'm out
> 
> *weeps openly in dark room knowing he'll never be able to get the game*


 
There are still copies on eBay 20 minutes in, I wouldn't despair. Hell people still have 1.1 firmware kicking around, anything is possible


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> If that is the case then look at it as helping out a developer, for 2-5 bucks it's not much to give. I highly doubt Smea would do that to us though.


Why would you want to help Ubisoft?


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic Ninja. Looks like I'll get it after work. Which that gamestop is literally 5 feet away from where I work.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> Why would you want to help Ubisoft?


 

As bad as I am gonna feel saying this...

All I own are Ubi and EA games aside from my Nintendo stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Nov 18, 2014)

Smealum is secretly selling his stockpile of the game on ebay right now lol


----------



## endoverend (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol, I ordered it and the delivery is expected from 19-24... crossing my fingers


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm so happy right now! That made my day! 10$ well spent in august


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Feck it

The game i cannot get and thats the one


----------



## dmc310 (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol I had this game sealed in my garage when i bought it from big lots lol


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

In the vine he put up is that three other versions of Cubic Ninja sitting on the 3DS?


----------



## Nyaspurr (Nov 18, 2014)

I swear as soon as I checked amazon, the price went from $2 to $10, and they were all getting sniped! Luckily I managed to snag myself one.


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 18, 2014)

This is the game that will save Ubisoft!


----------



## dmc310 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> In the vine he put up is that three other versions of Cubic Ninja sitting on the 3DS?


 
I would say different regions


----------



## dustinlenguyen (Nov 18, 2014)

Does anyone know how much is it on the Japanese eShop? I just imported a Japanese 3DS and it won't arrive until tomorrow, so I'm not sure if I should spend $20 on a physical copy and wait a few weeks for it to arrive or just buy it on the eShop when I get my device.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

dmc310 said:


> I would say different regions


 

Assumed the region thing. Just couldn't read 'em, eyes ain't what they used to be.


----------



## Sizednochi (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol, $30 because fuck Brazil. I'll pass...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> There are still copies on eBay 20 minutes in, I wouldn't despair. Hell people still have 1.1 firmware kicking around, anything is possible


 

Doesn't help me know given how tight finances are. Game won't do me much good without a 3DS, which I can't afford either. Yes, the finances are that bad right now for me.  Price gouging, limited supplies, but the time I can ge one, which won't be till tax refund (February), the game will be out of stock and/or super expensive and I shit outta luck. Because that will happen.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> This is the game that will save Ubisoft!


 $2 a unit X 10000000000 = Profits.



dustinlenguyen said:


> Does anyone know how much is it on the Japanese eShop? I just imported a Japanese 3DS and it won't arrive until tomorrow, so I'm not sure if I should spend $20 on a physical copy and wait a few weeks for it to arrive or just buy it on the eShop when I get my device.


 
It hasn't been on the US eshop all day so I would try to snag a physical copy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 18, 2014)

I can only imagine places like Gamestop and Walmart are getting a bunch of calls about stock of the game, and then seriously trying to figure out why the hell anyone would want that.


----------



## dustinlenguyen (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> It hasn't been on the US eshop all day so I would try to snag a physical copy.


 
Would a US copy work with the Japanese region lock though?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Doesn't help me know given how tight finances are. Game won't do me much good without a 3DS, which I can't afford either. Yes, the finances are that bad right now for me. Price gouging, limited supplies, but the time I can ge one, which won't be till tax refund (February), the game will be out of stock and/or super expensive and I shit outta luck. Because that will happen.


 
You could buy the game for a pittance right now and sit on it until your hardware arrives. If you don't have $10 then idk


----------



## hiroakihsu (Nov 18, 2014)

Immediately placed my order for the game on a certain import site and I was able to snatch the last copy...WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

dustinlenguyen said:


> Would a US copy work with the Japanese region lock though?


 
AFAIK you'd need to buy a Japanese copy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

Do we know if we need the game only to install it and never have to use it again?


----------



## frogboy (Nov 18, 2014)

Stupid question, probably already been answered somewhere within the last 30 pages: Once you run the HBC via Cubic Ninja, do you need the game after that?

EDIT:


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 18, 2014)

Ebgames only have 5 copies available in all of Australia, eBay doesn't have all that much either.
If anyone in Perth is desperate they can pm me and I may be able to spread the love


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I was talking to smea just now, he said it should but he obviously hasn't tested it.


 
Any clarification on the future possibilities of backups, *are your words in th OP to be taken litreral i.e that this exploit can NEVER lead to backups *or are we as i suggest, just talking about this homebrew channel and code etc by the developer and really not the exploit related to all his works which obviously don't support any of the sort?

There is really 3 options

You avoid the question and after long enough we can feel we have an answer = people will be on hate mode which benefits none.

You tell us the truth regardless of yes or no = some get disappointed but deal with it, without hate and we maintain respect on all sides. 

You lie and say no to hold back the flood gates = people will be on hate mode which benefits none.

I hope for the middle route.......


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 18, 2014)

Expecting someone to make a CIA of it for every region and release it within the next 12 hours


----------



## Sizednochi (Nov 18, 2014)

Let the hoarding commence. Resellers rejoice!


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

tivanh said:


> Any clarification on the future possibilities of backups, *are your words in th OP to be taken litreral i.e that this exploit can NEVER lead to backups *or are we as i suggest, just talking about this homebrew channel and code etc by the developer and really not the exploit related to all his works which obviously don't support any of the sort?
> 
> There is really 3 options
> 
> ...


 

So long as smea controls the exploit hes not going to be doing anything to allow piracy to run on his exploit. I don't know what will happen once the details are released, but I can tell you, 100%, that smea is against piracy and won't be working to let it happen.

Got to go to work for a bit and get things done so I'll answer questions in the morning.


----------



## dmc310 (Nov 18, 2014)

tivanh said:


> Any clarification on the future possibilities of backups, *are your words in th OP to be taken litreral i.e that this exploit can NEVER lead to backups *or are we as i suggest, just talking about this homebrew channel and code etc by the developer and really not the exploit related to all his works which obviously don't support any of the sort?
> 
> There is really 3 options
> 
> ...


 
Dude there will be no rom emulation for 3ds


----------



## KazoWAR (Nov 18, 2014)

fudge. i don't have any money now and when i do all the cheap copies will be gone.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

tivanh said:


> Any clarification on the future possibilities of backups, *are your words in th OP to be taken litreral i.e that this exploit can NEVER lead to backups *or are we as i suggest, just talking about this homebrew channel and code etc by the developer and really not the exploit related to all his works which obviously don't support any of the sort?
> 
> There is really 3 options
> 
> ...


 

He isn't *even trying* to exploit the 3DS for piracy. He certainly isn't going to find out if this is a possibility and tell you that it is, since he obviously doesn't agree with pirating.


----------



## tsuna (Nov 18, 2014)

is it possible that other games are exploitable using this same exploit? such as more common games being eligible?


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

tivanh said:


> Any clarification on the future possibilities of backups, *are your words in th OP to be taken litreral i.e that this exploit can NEVER lead to backups *or are we as i suggest, just talking about this homebrew channel and code etc by the developer and really not the exploit related to all his works which obviously don't support any of the sort?
> 
> There is really 3 options
> 
> ...


It's already been explained very clearly. The homebrew launcher SSSPwn installs doesn't itself allow for piracy, but there's always the possibility that someone will use it to enable piracy. Although Smealum took steps to prevent that from happening it's a possibility and no one can know for sure.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 18, 2014)

KazoWAR said:


> fudge. i don't have any money now and when i do all the cheap copies will be gone.


 

You don;'t have $10 to spare....


----------



## Kylecito (Nov 18, 2014)

BRB buying all copies of Cubic Ninja and reselling them for astronomical prices. After all, you guys only want homebrew, right?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

tsuna said:


> is it possible that other games are exploitable using this same exploit? such as more common games being eligible?


 
I'm not really close enough to the situation to know for sure, but the answer is no.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 18, 2014)

_*joins in with the resellers_


----------



## KazoWAR (Nov 18, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> You don;'t have $10 to spare....


 
nope.


----------



## dekuleon (Nov 18, 2014)

Just bought onde copy, brand new sealed.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Didn't got the game. I'll wait for another game exploit or buy it later.


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> So long as smea controls the exploit hes not going to be doing anything to allow piracy to run on his exploit. I don't know what will happen once the details are released, but I can tell you, 100%, that smea is against piracy and won't be working to let it happen.
> 
> Got to go to work for a bit and get things done so I'll answer questions in the morning.


 

Thank you, from what you just said i would say you should change the original post just a little to reflect the truth. I don't ask anything of anyone, but be honest if your going to speak. The question was simple, is it exploit or code based? the lack of piracy per say. It is clearly from your dance around the question that you don't know or you do know and its code and not exploit based ( the said lack of piracy).

Don't get jocks twisted just trying to read between the line and out the truth. As shake pear said in his works " the truth *will* out"


----------



## Rizzorules (Nov 18, 2014)

........ And the most sold game in 2014 for Nintendo 3DS is:
a) Super Smash Bros
b)Pokemon Omega Ruby
c)Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
(d)Cubic Ninja


----------



## Opoth (Nov 18, 2014)

That was easier than I thought it would be, so glad it was a bargain bin game that's probably sitting in every Big Lots and Five Below in town to boot.


----------



## Rinnux (Nov 18, 2014)

This has probably been answered several times, but I looked for and could not find an answer. Is the homebrew channel actually installed onto the system? or do we have to go through the game every time to launch it?


----------



## Opoth (Nov 18, 2014)

Maybe we can just look at this as bad karma for Ubisoft after they basically abandoned the Wii U and for releasing the cashgrab that is AC: Unity


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 18, 2014)

KazoWAR said:


> nope.


 

You live in the US you have to have $5 to spare if not ask a family member.... You can just go to Gamestop and buy it used for $5


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> You live in the US you have to have $5 to spare if not ask a family member.... You can just go to Gamestop and buy it used for $5


panhandle for like 45 minutes



tivanh said:


> just trying to read between the line and out the truth


 You're trying to create fake outrage because you feel entitled to software. If you want an exploit that allows pirating games, you'll have to write it your damn self.


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> He isn't *even trying* to exploit the 3DS for piracy. He certainly isn't going to find out if this is a possibility and tell you that it is, since he obviously doesn't agree with pirating.


 


He doesn't have to look for that specifically, that would show itself whether he wanted to know or not in his works as a computing science man. I'm not asking for anyone to work on it for me or the community. Thats not the point in any of my posts in this thread.

I don't like seeing an front paged thread with missinfo/disinfo. The op clearly states the "*exploit" doen't allow it. *Is it in anyway beneficial for the thread poster, this site etc. to be embroiled in scandals later on due to wordings which are found to contain deception deliberate or not?

I think not, *so a clarification or a edit is in order*. If you don't know something for fact do you spread it or do you just omit it until it's clear.


----------



## Rizzorules (Nov 18, 2014)

emo kid 68 said:


> This has probably been answered several times, but I looked for and could not find an answer. Is the homebrew channel actually installed onto the system? or do we have to go through the game every time to launch it?


Yeah i think so, Ryukouki wrote this on the first porst:
Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Nov 18, 2014)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-smeas-guess-the-game-thread.370596/#post-5083009


----------



## Rinnux (Nov 18, 2014)

Rizzorules said:


> Yeah i think so, Ryukouki wrote this on the first porst:
> Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system.


 
That's what I thought. I figured the 3ds would have a bit more security than that. Sort of like the wii u where every app is verified upon launch


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

tivanh said:


> He doesn't have to look for that specifically, that would show itself whether he wanted to know or not in his works as a computing science man. I'm not asking for anyone to work on it for me or the community. Thats not the point in any of my posts in this thread.
> 
> I don't like seeing an front paged thread with missinfo/disinfo. The op clearly states the "*exploit" doen't allow it. *Is it in anyway beneficial for the thread poster, this site etc. to be embroiled in scandals later on due to wordings which are found to contain deception deliberate or not?
> 
> I think not, *so a clarification or a edit is in order*. If you don't know something for fact do you spread it or do you just omit it until it's clear.


 


There's nothing factually inaccurate. Maybe you don't understand the nuances of the language used. What are you confused about?

This exploit does not enable piracy.
Unless you were to modify it, in which case it would no longer be *this* exploit.


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> It's already been explained very clearly. The homebrew launcher SSSPwn installs doesn't itself allow for piracy, but there's always the possibility that someone will use it to enable piracy. Although Smealum took steps to prevent that from happening it's a possibility and no one can know for sure.


 


He can't take steps against the exploit lol, and they do know for sure lol. Computing science officer and system administrator for a university for 30 years and know c++ better than my native language. Sorry for sounding or possibly being condescending but the truth is the truth. Just because most don't understand what we say and do doesn't mean it's true......;


----------



## Sizednochi (Nov 18, 2014)

Chances are if Gateway does have a 9.x exploit, somebody will reverse engineer it and make it work with ssspwn.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

I should turn off the bloody email that tells me I have a notification for the time being. 

But anyway, last response for tonight! The way this exploit was explained to me was that the developers of Cubic Ninja were trying to essentially prevent a backdoor to exploit their code, but in the process of working on that backdoor they opened up a bigger vulnerability, which made this exploit all the more possible. There is a ton more information on smealum's dev blog that goes into the exploit details. In return for the backdoor, unauthorized code is allowed to run in arm11 but it won't be enough to break the system completely down to let people do what they want, ie piracy.

Looking at the current 4.5 version exploit for flash chips, you have two different exploits, an MSET DS User Profile exploit, providing Arm11 usermode capabilities, and a firmware vulnerability that allows arm9 code execution. The higher firmwares patched the later portion, but the exploit here swaps the firmware exploit with the ability to run arbitrary code, which in turn runs code but can't go much further than that.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I should turn off the bloody email that tells me I have a notification for the time being.


 
Why do you even have it on in the first place?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Why do you even have it on in the first place?


 

That's actually a really good question, I have no idea why it's on again...  A lot of my settings changed for whatever reason earlier today and I have no explanation lol.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

tivanh said:


> *better than my native language.* Sorry for sounding or possibly being condescending but the truth is the truth. *Just because most don't understand what we say and do doesn't mean it's true......*;


 
Very good points.


----------



## jonthedit (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic ******* Ninja.
FML. That is some Indie Europe game ._.





Duo8 said:


> It's a Ubisoft game.


Edit: My apologies,
corrected:

Cubic ******* Ninja.

FML. That is some Unpaid Interns that live in Europe being slaves to Ubisoft's game ._.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 18, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> Cubic ******* Ninja.
> FML. That is some Indie Europe game ._.


 
It's a Ubisoft game.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> It's a Ubisoft game.


 

 The more you know ***


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 18, 2014)

Dammit, I'm in a US 3DS region country and both my XLs are EU..... I'll have to wait for now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

KazoWAR said:


> fudge. i don't have any money now and when i do all the cheap copies will be gone.


 

Welcome to the club.





KingVamp said:


> Didn't got the game. I'll wait for another game exploit or buy it later.


 
I don't know if/when we'll ever see another exploitable game.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

What is theoretical "base" price for the game in dollars?
I just would like to know if sellers in my country are doing the usual rip-off polytics or not 
I can recalculate the price to my currency so the dollars way is okay.

It's a shame it wasn't DoA in the end - which I own - but this game looks quite ok to play as well 
so...
ALL HAIL HELIX LORD!!!
(I'm done here XD)


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 18, 2014)

Jao Chu said:


> Dammit, I'm in a US 3DS region country and both my XLs are EU..... I'll have to wait for now.


 
I saw a couple on amazon.co.uk for 5 pounds.

Reminder to everyone:

IF YOUR REGION IS U, then the game you buy should have an E for everyone ESRB Rating

IF YOUR REGION IS E, then the game you but should have a PEGI 7 Rating.



Vote to rename this Smiley/Emoji (  ) to Cubic Ninja.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

I just called every dam store in a 20 mile radius that sells games, all of them new or used are gone already.


----------



## Chaldron (Nov 18, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> What is theoretical "base" price for the game in dollars?
> I just would like to know if sellers in my country are doing the usual rip-off polytics or not
> I can recalculate the price to my currency so the dollars way is okay.
> 
> ...


 


Saw it for around $5 on Amazon however they all got sniped so I ordered it for $10. I'm guessing anything more than that is the seller trying to rip you off.

If you see something like $30 or $40 they reseller could just be selling it at the eShop price (as retail 3DS games new are usually around that price point)


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I just called every dam store in a 20 mile radius that sells games, all of them new or used are gone already.


 
batman i got you.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> batman i got you.


 

I hope so, cause it dont look like I am gonna find the thing anywhere around here.

My nearest gamestop said they had reserved their last 8 copies within minutes of me calling. I cant wait to see the next batch of 3DS sales figures.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

> Saw it for around $5 on Amazon however they all got sniped so I ordered it for $10. I'm guessing anything more than that is the seller trying to rip you off.
> 
> If you see something like $30 or $40 they reseller could just be selling it at the eShop price (as retail 3DS games new are usually around that price point)


Heh so I had a feeling about the one place correct.
In calculation they try to sell it for something near 30$ plus shipping.
I guess I will try searching less pricy place even if I will have to order it from somewhere across (or under) the sea!
Thank You very much for help


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> There's nothing factually inaccurate. Maybe you don't understand the nuances of the language used. What are you confused about?
> 
> This exploit does not enable piracy.
> Unless you were to modify it, in which case it would no longer be *this* exploit.


 

We can play games or get to it. Any laymen in laymen's terms here would take the op statement that the game to be announced with *any* code regardless and *any* procedure does not allow for backups.
Am i wrong in reading this from the op? If so forgive me but thats what i see that people will see and take from the op. If so cool, or since i started clarify and be honest or delete/change the statement.

We're not politicians here, we're mates.....

All exploits have limitation from the highest level to the bottom or vie versa but as far as security goes it's always from no to low to medium to high access to the kernels functions. What people want is to know the limitation of the exploit not any code or procedure by the developer.

I'm pretty sure you all know what i mean but are trying to side step me. anyway........


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I hope so, cause it dont look like I am gonna find the thing anywhere around here.
> 
> My nearest gamestop said they had reserved their last 8 copies within minutes of me calling. I cant wait to see the next batch of 3DS sales figures.


 
I ended up buying 3 sealed and two used.


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 18, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> I saw a couple on amazon.co.uk for 5 pounds.



Thanks dude, it's easier for me to get them from OZ, found a couple of new and sealed in ebay aus, most around $15 AUD. Going to buy one shortly.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Is this guy for real?



tivanh said:


> We can play games or get to it. Any laymen in laymen's terms here would take the op statement that the game to be announced with *any* code regardless and *any* procedure does not allow for backups.
> Am i wrong in reading this from the op? If so forgive me but thats what i see that people will see and take from the op. If so cool, or since i started clarify and be honest or delete/change the statement.
> 
> We're not politicians here, we're mates.....
> ...


 
Nobody is side stepping you. You are failing to comprehend the explanations being provided. Frankly your poor sentence structure makes it hard to decipher what you're even trying to argue.


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 18, 2014)

Holy shit, the ebay seller i just purchased from has sold 14 in the last hour. LOL!


----------



## keyra (Nov 18, 2014)

good got one for 10€


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I should turn off the bloody email that tells me I have a notification for the time being.
> 
> But anyway, last response for tonight! The way this exploit was explained to me was that the developers of Cubic Ninja were trying to essentially prevent a backdoor to exploit their code, but in the process of working on that backdoor they opened up a bigger vulnerability, which made this exploit all the more possible. There is a ton more information on smealum's dev blog that goes into the exploit details. In return for the backdoor, unauthorized code is allowed to run in arm11 but it won't be enough to break the system completely down to let people do what they want, ie piracy.
> 
> Looking at the current 4.5 version exploit for flash chips, you have two different exploits, an MSET DS User Profile exploit, providing Arm11 usermode capabilities, and a firmware vulnerability that allows arm9 code execution. The higher firmwares patched the later portion, but the exploit here swaps the firmware exploit with the ability to run arbitrary code, which in turn runs code but can't go much further than that.


 

Fantastic, thank you. Now i could say that wasn't to hard was it? But i will say with sincerity thank you, and i apologize if i've being a pain or offended in your thread.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Congratz smea on your release. I'm sure it was a lot of effort.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

tivanh said:


> He can't take steps against the exploit lol, and they do know for sure lol. Computing science officer and system administrator for a university for 30 years and know c++ better than my native language. Sorry for sounding or possibly being condescending but the truth is the truth. Just because most don't understand what we say and do doesn't mean it's true......;


All the c++ knowledge in the world can't change the fact that it's a usermode exploit, and while the exploit could be used to launch altered code by someone else, it stops being his and becomes someone else's. You could also add to your credibility by not using so many unnecessary punctuation marks and lols.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

tivanh said:


> that wasn't to hard was it?


 
gfy, dude.
for real.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Now we wait a couple more days.


----------



## tivanh (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Nobody is side stepping you. You are failing to comprehend the explanations being provided. Frankly your poor sentence structure makes it hard to decipher what you're even trying to argue.


 

If the case i apologizes, english is not my first language but i thought i had it somewhat going. I think definition of exploit, unsigned code, homebrew and the way people use the terms loosely is the problem. No hard feeling to anyone and hope not to me, i am just trying to get a clear path of understanding...


----------



## Adeka (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought Cubic Ninja at Big Lots a few months ago when they were getting rid of all their games for $5.

THANK YOU LORD


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 18, 2014)

Just checked my email. I ordered it at 11:05 est and they shipped it at 11:14. God damn that's lightning fast service


----------



## chr0m (Nov 18, 2014)

Jao Chu said:


> Holy shit, the ebay seller i just purchased from has sold 14 in the last hour. LOL!


 

Christ!

I just got one for $15.99 plus $8 shipping on eBay. Brand new apparently, coming from Sydney.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 18, 2014)

Sizednochi said:


> Chances are if Gateway does have a 9.x exploit, somebody will reverse engineer it and make it work with ssspwn.


 
most likely GW has  the same or similar   ssspwn exploit , that is there new 9.x FW  it will allow all  the same homebrew as ssspwn  and it will also allow rom loading but of course GW will lock it so you need the red card inserted , this is just my guess


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 18, 2014)

Welp, I kept getting empty carts when trying to get it off Amazon (everyone was grabbing them up), but I finally got one for about $8. I just got an email that it has shipped, but that expected delivery date.....from Nov 24th to as late as Dec 10th. Don't even know where it's coming from, but if the seller is from CA (went by EXTRALIFE), then I won't have to wait too long. But, if it's from some place on the east coast......ugh....


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

weatMod said:


> most likely GW has the same or similar ssspwn exploit , that is there new 9.x FW it will allow all the same homebrew as ssspwn and it will also allow rom loading but of course GW will lock it so you need the red card inserted , this is just my guess


 
 I honestly believe we will have another Waninkoko situation not long after this gets released. If that ends up being the case Gateway wont be needed for very long.


----------



## Kenneth196 (Nov 18, 2014)

Got mine on hold at my local Gamestop, used for $5. I'll have to hurry and grab it tomorrow.

For anyone in the U.S., Amazon has a ton of them used for decent prices ($10-$15 or so) - http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...F8&qid=1416289771&sr=8-1&keywords=cubic+ninja


----------



## Fusionz (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm here to say hello to you all (yes i just created an acc on this forum); but don't be fooled i've been snooping around here for afew years so i thought what the hell anyway...got my Cubic Ninja from a not so popular Australian website it had free shipping and was marked down to about $14.75  if you want the link just ask and i'll send it out on next post


----------



## chr0m (Nov 18, 2014)

Fusionz said:


> Hey guys, I'm here to say hello to you all (yes i just created an acc on this forum); but don't be fooled i've been snooping around here for afew years so i thought what the hell anyway...got my Cubic Ninja from a not so popular Australian website it had free shipping and was marked down to about $14.75  if you want the link just ask and i'll send it out on next post


 

Doh, I paid $24 shipped! So what is this site you speak of?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

chr0m said:


> Doh, I paid $24 shipped! So what is this site you speak of?


 

Come tomorrow $24 won't be a bad price.

Edit:


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

This game is gonna be back at 39.99 by morning.


----------



## magicrat (Nov 18, 2014)

Paid $12 including shipping yesterday from Ebay but the prices are rising. Lowest $15.99 + $8.20 shipping (Australia) with $53.99 being the most expensive, but it's got free shipping


----------



## Deboog (Nov 18, 2014)

magicrat said:


> $53.99 being the most expensive, but it's got free shipping


 
Free shipping.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Can't beat that free shipping...

Sadly, I bet it will be sold by morning.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 18, 2014)

chr0m said:


> Doh, I paid $24 shipped! So what is this site you speak of?


 
I paid about the same from OzGameShop. All sold out now, so I'm happy I got it at least.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

This should be an opportunity for GameFly. We have Cube Ninja, try a two week trial!


----------



## 4gionz (Nov 18, 2014)

Just got it for 9$ thankfully but those ebay prices already look like they're rising lol


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

4gionz said:


> Just got it for 9$ thankfully but those ebay prices already look like they're rising lol


 
I think it's not so much that the prices are going up, but there are typically many varying prices, and the lower ones are just being bought up. That's how I managed to get so many copies, I didn't go for the absolute cheapest one that everyone wants.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 18, 2014)

All Gaming News Tomorrow:

*Cubic Ninja Outsells GTA 5 on PS4 and Xbox One COMBINED says eBay and Amazon!*


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> All Gaming News Tomorrow:
> 
> *Cubic Ninja Outsells GTA 5 on PS4 and Xbox One COMBINED says eBay and Amazon!*


 
Get dat promo


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic Ninja confirmed GOTY 2014


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

That would be some shit if Cubic Ninja outsold GTA, Far Cry, or Little Big Planet over the course of the next couple days. Nintendo would have to send Smea a thank you letter at least. And Ubi would owe him at least five hookers.


----------



## Grea1ne316 (Nov 18, 2014)

got it for ~$24 shipped to au from game uk website


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> That would be some shit if Cubic Ninja outsold GTA, Far Cry, or Little Big Planet over the course of the next couple days. Nintendo would have to send Smea a thank you letter at least.


 
Ehh. not if they had big VC plans.


----------



## Adeka (Nov 18, 2014)

The cheapest one on ebay right now is $20

Edit:  Sold,  Game up to $23

This is unbelievable how much it's rising.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

Why the hell are people buying more than one copy again? To screw those who don't have the copy over?   Just makes it harder for when I want to grab the game  Thanks a lot people


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Why the hell are people buying more than one copy again? To screw those who don't have the copy over?


 

People are always looking for a come up, I'd be willing to bet that is the majority of it. Then some people get excited and buy five copies cause it just feels right.


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

People are hoping they can buy them up and then resell if this pans out to something big, I guess. Greedy people, I bet they'll get 20 if they can find them cheap enough.


----------



## razielleonhart (Nov 18, 2014)

me and a friend paid $5 moneys at LameStop i called as soon as i heard the name and they held it for us and there was a line when we went for the pick up


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Why the hell are people buying more than one copy again? To screw those who don't have the copy over?  Just makes it harder for when I want to grab the game  Thanks a lot people


 
glad I could help


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2014)

Eeyup. Gonna go local. Luckily not a lot of people here know what mods and exploits are.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> I think it's not so much that the prices are going up, but there are typically many varying prices, and the lower ones are just being bought up. That's how I managed to get so many copies, I didn't go for the absolute cheapest one that everyone wants.


That's part of it, but I saw with my own two eyes a price go up when the page loaded after I clicked it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> glad I could help


 

Good, now I'll have someone's house to raid next week....in the middle of the night...with some friends of mine. This is why we can't have nice things.  Greedy punks lol.

Too bad that I'll never get a hold of this game.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

razielleonhart said:


> me and a friend paid $5 moneys at LameStop i called as soon as i heard the name and they held it for us and there was a line when we went for the pick up


 
The line was for GTA5, Far Cry 4 and Little Big Planet 3 all coming out at midnight.


----------



## razielleonhart (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> The line was for GTA5, Far Cry 4 and Little Big Planet 3 all coming out at midnight.


 
no they were asking for this game


----------



## Rob Blou (Nov 18, 2014)

It kind of sucks to buy the worst 3ds game and encourage Ubisoft imho.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

razielleonhart said:


> no they were asking for this game


 
I'd believe maybe one or two others looking for it but, there is no way with those three major titles coming out at midnight that the line was for Cubic Ninja.


----------



## thiefraccoon (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm excited for cubic ninja 2


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Why the hell are people buying more than one copy again? To screw those who don't have the copy over?  Just makes it harder for when I want to grab the game  Thanks a lot people


 
I have two brothers and a nephew with a 3DS, personally.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Then some people get excited and buy five copies cause it just feels right.


 
It all happened so fast


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to snatch up a copy of Cubic Ninja (the exploitable game) in a few days.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> as if anybody is buying a new copy
> I actually bought one this morning, but I just bough 4 more for good measure. Not to be a douche; I have a family that games.


Why would you buy five copies when you only need to use it once?

Jayro there probably won't be any by then.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Why would you buy five copies when you only need to use it once?


 
They allow you to have that donate button in your sig?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Why would you buy five copies when you only need to use it once?


 

Bills don't pay themselves.


----------



## rishard10212 (Nov 18, 2014)

Read this on a product review for Cubic Ninja, does this mean if I bought my game used I won't be able to do the exploit??



> "#1 important thing to know: There's no way (that I could find) to reset or delete your game. So if you're buying this game used, don't be surprised if the game is partially completed already."


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

rishard10212 said:


> Read this on a product review for Cubic Ninja, does this mean if I bought my game used I won't be able to do the exploit??


 

I do believe there is a button combo you can use to erase the game data. I remember this being a big problem with one of the first couple of games that came out.


----------



## smealum (Nov 18, 2014)

rishard10212 said:


> Read this on a product review for Cubic Ninja, does this mean if I bought my game used I won't be able to do the exploit??


 
there is a way, just hold L+R+X+Y in main menu. not sure why there isn't an option in the menu but that works fine.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Why would you buy five copies when you only need to use it once?
> 
> Jayro there probably won't be any by then.


 
There needs to be, and amazon has plenty right now. I don't get paid until wednesday evening. :/


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Bills don't pay themselves.


That doesn't make sense.  He wasted money on five copies when he only needs one.  You only need to run it once to install the Homebrew Launcher(I think that's what it's being called) and then you can do whatever with it.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Why would you buy five copies when you only need to use it once?





Schizoanalysis said:


> Bills don't pay themselves.


 
I will NOT be reselling any of the cartridges.

I don't know- I've had to re-install so many pieces of software, I wouldn't want my brother to have to wait for me to send him our one shared cart if something got messed up.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> There needs to be, and amazon has plenty right now. I don't get paid until wednesday evening. :/


No they don't.  The main seller ran out literally 10 seconds after smealum's announcement.  I added it to my cart, then removed it to see if there was a better deal.  When there wasn't, I tried to re-add it and got the message that they had run out.

Your best bet is to look for a copy at a local Best Buy or GameStop.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

smealum said:


> there is a way, just hold L+R+X+Y in main menu. not sure why there isn't an option in the menu but that works fine.


 

Cant wait to check this stuff out, thanks for the work, most appreciated.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> I will NOT be reselling any of the cartridges.
> 
> I don't know- I've had to re-install so many pieces of software, I wouldn't want my brother to have to wait for me to send him our one shared cart if something got messed up.


So buy two.  You screwed three people over "just because".


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> That doesn't make sense. He wasted money on five copies when he only needs one. You only need to run it once to install the Homebrew Launcher(I think that's what it's being called) and then you can do whatever with it.


 

*cough* resell them *cough*


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> No they don't. The main seller ran out literally 10 seconds after smealum's announcement. I added it to my cart, then removed it to see if there was a better deal. When there wasn't, I tried to re-add it and got the message that they had run out.
> 
> Your best bet is to look for a copy at a local Best Buy or GameStop.


 

Yep, I truly am f**ked, thanks to all the greedy punks that buy several thousand copies for some bullshit reason, but I digress.

Thanks everyone, for screwing us over, really appreciate it.


Greedy jerks 





dronesplitter said:


> I can already see someone, sitting on their large pile of cubic ninja carts, laughing...laughing...


 
And people like me, plotting, plotting for revenge, tracking down the person's home, raiding it, stealing all but one copy.


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

I can already see someone, sitting on their large pile of cubic ninja carts, laughing...laughing...
As long as the promise this won't enable piracy is real, demand will drop and all will be right with the world. Hopefully the laughing turns to crying


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yep, I truly am f**ked, thanks to all the greedy punks that buy several thousand copies for some bullshit reason, but I digress.
> 
> Thanks everyone, for screwing us over, really appreciate it.
> 
> Greedy jerks


 

You continue to live in your fantasy world where bills pay themselves, and I'll pay my bills. Such is life.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> So buy two. You screwed three people over "just because".


 
Did you read the rest of the thread regarding my quantity of family members?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

Schizoanalysis said:


> You continue to live in your fantasy world where bills pay themselves, and I'll pay my bills. Such is life.


Well, where I live, bills magically pay themselves  Aside from the occasional exception, people are being greedy. And how on earth does spending money on many copies help save it?



JoostinOnline said:


> I did, but then you mentioned having one brother who would have to wait (a tragedy, I know).


Such deprivation! Whatever shall he do? 


Jayro said:


> I literally just checked amazon, they have plenty of copies. O.O
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=videogames&field-keywords=cubic ninja


 

For now.....until the only ones that have them are people who will price gouge


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Did you read the rest of the thread regarding my quantity of family members?


I did, but then you mentioned having one brother who would have to wait (a tragedy, I know).


----------



## rainparadesamurai (Nov 18, 2014)

so will sky3ds/gateway be able to launch this exploit with a ROM of Cubic Ninja?


----------



## TwinkleSparkles (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/cubic-n...=2576059&productCategoryId=pcmcat235500050004   NEW
www.bestbuy.com/site/cubic-ninja-pre-owned-nintendo-3ds/2723202.p?id=1218347205295&skuId=2723202  USED

One is $6.99 and another at $4.99.  GO PEOPLE!

Shouldn't be more than $10 including shipping.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I did, but then you mentioned having one brother who would have to wait (a tragedy, I know).


 

All this from the guy with the donate button in his sig?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

I literally just checked amazon, they have plenty of copies. O.O

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=videogames&field-keywords=cubic+ninja


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> I literally just checked amazon, they have plenty of copies. O.O
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=videogames&field-keywords=cubic ninja


At five times the price it was an hour ago.  All the cheap copies were sold.  I got mine for $4 including shipping.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> I literally just checked amazon, they have plenty of copies. O.O
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=videogames&field-keywords=cubic ninja


 

When this night started they were between 2-5 bucks. After that 8 dollar one is gone, good luck finding it under 20.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

OK not bad, found one for circa 15$ (add/take 1-2$ currency-wise).
Lower prices are beyond dreams or illusions in here, but higher oh yes tons of places.
Most funny are "only here! best price! 40$!" hohoho...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> All this from the guy with the donate button in his sig?


Do you think you know who I am?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

I just searched walmart.com, and my walmart carries the game. I can also use my employee discount to get it just over $20.


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

This is for sure not going to enable piracy, though, right? Then it will drop again, so don't buy at too inflated of a price. Check local gamestops for used copies.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Do you know who I am?


Think for a moment about the kind of people who utter that phrase.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Do you know who I am?


 

Yea, you are the guy bitching about other people trying to get over, when every single post you make is begging for money. I know enough!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Think for a moment about the kind of people who utter that phrase.


It wasn't an ego thing lol. He was acting like he knew everything about me because of something in my signature button.

Edit: Proof of my point:


> Yea, you are the guy bitching about other people trying to get over, when every single post you make is begging for money. I know enough!


The guy looks at my signature and thinks he knows who I am.  I put a donate button in my signature because people kept asking for my paypal account.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 18, 2014)

haha the price in germany jumped from 6€ to 14€ already. Luckily, I got a copy for a little less than 8€!

Too bad its not Zelda again. For one, it would been Nintendos fault and the other reason is, everyone already had that game


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

I expect Nintendo to release an update patch either in the form of a firmware update, an eShop game update, or both.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

All the hope I didn't have, not dashed to pieces. Oh what couldn't have been 





Jayro said:


> I expect Nintendo to release an update patch either in the form of a firmware update, an eShop game update, or both.


 
Or turn off WiFi lol.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Wonder how long before it's ripped out of the eshop? I give it till Friday tops.


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 18, 2014)

Not sure if it's related to the sssPWN madness, but there is a few copies on eBay Aus going for around 54 AUD. 

If it is related to the new hax, no matter how desperate you are, don't buy from these scumbags. Exhaust your other options before giving your hard earned cash to thieves taking advantage of the scene.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

I see huge forum spam incoming for cubic ninja tomorow 

@everyone please ignore trolls and have fun playing Cubic Ninja before the masterpiece get released Saturday 

Edit: Jao Chu I REALLY like your sig


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> I expect Nintendo to release an update patch either in the form of a firmware update, an eShop game update, or both.


 
Seems like the smart thing to do would be to blacklist this game entirely through a firmware update until they work out a better solution to stop the spread of potential hacking. I'd love to see that actually happen, just for the humor value in a company going that far, but they won't.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

dronesplitter said:


> This is for sure not going to enable piracy, though, right? Then it will drop again, so don't buy at too inflated of a price. Check local gamestops for used copies.


 
Exactly, if this doesn't enable piracy it's gonna make a lot of people yawn. I think that coupled with the apparent unsold inventory, I don't think (NA) people will have a problem finding copies. I bought three that are still in the shrink wrap. What sold out quick today was what was already on offer before the announcement. There are probably lots of people with the game in a drawer, and will sell it online in the coming weeks because they have no interest in emulators.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

Jao Chu said:


> Not sure if it's related to the sssPWN madness, but there is a few copies on eBay Aus going for around 54 AUD.
> 
> If it is related to the new hax, no matter how desperate you are, don't buy from these scumbags. Exhaust your other options before giving your hard earned cash to thieves taking advantage of the scene.


 

Totally agree with the scumbag thing. Try every dam store and resource you got before you pay over retail for a three year old game. In other news, it seems you will have to edit your sig soon.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Or turn off WiFi lol.


 

It's always off, unless I'm in public for street passes.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Wonder how long before it's ripped out of the eshop? I give it till Friday tops.


 
It was gone out of the eshop this morning. or at least the web version.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

dronesplitter said:


> Seems like the smart thing to do would be to blacklist this game entirely through a firmware update until they work out a better solution to stop the spread of potential hacking. I'd love to see it that actually happen, just for the humor value in a company going that far, but they won't.


If they started blacklisting every game that used strcpy without checking the length (I don't know if that's how smealum's exploit works, it's just one that happens often) then there would be a hell of a lot of games off the market.


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, would be nice if we knew for sure, then I could just not worry and hope other games are enabled for this exploit soon, preferably one I already own and like, hahah.

And as of right now, it is just that one game.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, was quick  Currency is canadian dollar


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 18, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Edit: Jao Chu I REALLY like your sig


 
Lol, thanks, it's pretty darn relevant to the 3DS hacking & homebrew section. If you frequent it often, you would know already my motivation for making it 



Bat420maN said:


> In other news, it seems you will have to edit your sig soon.


 
Haha yep, now I just need to wait and see what the next wave of whining 12 year old mummies boys start complaining about and i can update it


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> There needs to be, and amazon has plenty right now. I don't get paid until wednesday evening. :/


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...rl=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cubic nija


----------



## dmc310 (Nov 18, 2014)

I guess I am lucky so many of my local gamestops in California have these in stock


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Jao Chu said:


> Lol, thanks, it's pretty darn relevant to the 3DS hacking & homebrew section. If you frequent it often, you would know already my motivation for making it


Same about mine  Wii U forum have one of those butthurt people too


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

Try Best Buy.  It's on sale there.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

dronesplitter said:


> Seems like the smart thing to do would be to blacklist this game entirely through a firmware update until they work out a better solution to stop the spread of potential hacking. I'd love to see that actually happen, just for the humor value in a company going that far, but they won't.


I doubt anyone would complain because they could no longer play the masterpiece that is Cubic Ninja.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> I doubt anyone would complain because they could no longer play the masterpiece that is Cubic Ninja.


 
It is not that bad actally. I had fun making impossible levels to make my friend raging to this game


----------



## MemoryController (Nov 18, 2014)

Just ordered my copy  Do we know if we have access to kernel mode? It would be pretty awesome to be able to inject DLLs ala CWCheat


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?nrp=15&cp=1&seeAll=&st=cubic ninja&_dyncharset=UTF-8&_dynSessConf=&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&sp=&qp=soldby_facet%3DSold%20By~Best%20Buy&list=n&iht=y&usc=All Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

So Cubic Ninja is a great game on it's own? Sounds like a win/win. :3


----------



## satorio (Nov 18, 2014)

Maaaaaan, where am I going to get this game without paying a shipping above 30 dlls.?, the shops from here doesn't have that game either...
I'm doomed


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> So Cubic Ninja is a great game on it's own? Sounds like a win/win. :3


 
I heard it's game of the year material


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.gamestop.com/browse?nav=16k-3-cubic+ninja,28zu0
maybe I should try and pick this up at gamestop tommorw then cancel the one I bought on amazon for $10


----------



## jagerstaffel (Nov 18, 2014)

Aw, I wished it was an expensive game like Persona Q


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> So Cubic Ninja is a great game on it's own? Sounds like a win/win. :3


 
That was my very first reaction to the twitter announcement  I bought it in august after reading the "smea's guess game thread" and it worth my 10$


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> That was my very first reaction to the twitter announcement  I bought it in august after reading the "smea's guess game thread" and it worth my 10$


Good to hear, I hate being saddled with an awful game just to use as an exploit, like some of the disc games for the Wii.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> Good to hear, I hate being saddled with an awful game just to use as an exploit, like some of the disc games for the Wii.


 
Lego games are not bad though. Brawl is definitely the MUST HAVE.


----------



## boon11123 (Nov 18, 2014)

Great !! I got my cubic ninja ready, can't wait till emulators get released....classic gaming on the go. 
I'm normally on the vita scene waiting but my 3ds has been taking all my time.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm sure prices will die down and put back into circulation when people are done with them.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

DAMN! People STAY AWAY FROM EBAY NOW! Vendors are fucking with us


----------



## filfat (Nov 18, 2014)

Found it! http://www.ginza.se/product/cubic-ninja/804201/ about 20$ without shipping.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

I wonder if anyone of them know exactly what's going on rather than just seeing people buy it. Lol


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 18, 2014)

Cheapest on AU ebay in $42 now... ($25 up for auction) Glad I got in early and got it off OGS.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I wonder if anyone of them know exactly what's going on rather than just seeing people buy it. Lol


 

Just noticed you and myself joined the same day, just wanted to point that out.


----------



## rainparadesamurai (Nov 18, 2014)

so are there gba emulators for the 3ds available yet? I don't really have an interest in snes, but gba would be wonderful.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I wonder if anyone of them know exactly what's going on rather than just seeing people buy it. Lol


 
They definitely know what's going on. every new product is more expensive.


----------



## Daku93 (Nov 18, 2014)

What a coincidence. I actually bought that game about one year ago for 2€


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

rainparadesamurai said:


> so are there gba emulators for the 3ds available yet? I don't really have an interest in snes, but gba would be wonderful.


 
No, none that I've noticed/heard about. There still seems to be plenty of issues getting SNES games going but I haven't kept up.


----------



## L551 (Nov 18, 2014)

Haven't been around here in forever. Excited to see what homebrew comes from this!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2014)

filfat said:


> Found it! http://www.ginza.se/product/cubic-ninja/804201/ about 20$ without shipping.


 
I got mine from Budgetgames for 116kr incl. shipping, they are sold out now tho. But I need to find a way to get the US-version to Sweden for my other 3DS...


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 18, 2014)

The game is nowhere to be found


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Just noticed you and myself joined the same day, just wanted to point that out.


Well, that's interesting... I guess.


----------



## bootmonster (Nov 18, 2014)

I called it months ago, hope people took my advice


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

purchased pre owned £5


----------



## digitalforums (Nov 18, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> The game is nowhere to be found


 
i know, ive just checked a few uk sites, and either out of stock or the price has shot up.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> They definitely know what's going on. every new product is more expensive.


I mean, do they know we are buying it for homebrew. Lol


----------



## HEADBOY (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic Ninja Hmm... good thing it's only five bucks at Gamestop!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I mean, do they know we are buying it for homebrew. Lol


 
Who knows


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

awesomehero said:


> Cubic Ninja Hmm... good thing it's only five bucks at Gamestop!


 

If you can still find them there tomorrow.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

ik i'm worse than hitler but reddit says IRC says smea said you need the cart to run each time.

http://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/2mmrqp/3ds_homebrew_exploit_game_is_cubic_ninja/cm5p618


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

I hope a good GBA emulator, like VBA. I'd gladly pay $40 for the game then.


----------



## overlord00 (Nov 18, 2014)

$18 pre owned.


----------



## cdoty (Nov 18, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> GameStop FTW!


 
Rural GameStop FTW!

Big Lots had these for $3 or $4 awhile back.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> If you can still find them there tomorrow.


Because people will definitely be breaking into stores in the middle of the night for a single 3DS game.


----------



## HEADBOY (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> If you can still find them there tomorrow.


 
C'mon I don't think GS would recall all copies just for an exploit, and if you mean due to people buying the game... then I'll say Jingle All The Way!!(Yeah it's a lame reference, but I love that movie).


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Because people will definitely be breaking into stores in the middle of the night for a single 3DS game.


 

*puts down crowbar*
I, uhhh...I got a flat tire and needed to use a phone, I swear.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Because people will definitely be breaking into stores in the middle of the night for a single 3DS game.


 

Instead of trying to be a dick remember that pretty much every gamestop is open till 1am tonight.


----------



## SignZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Daku93 said:


> What a coincidence. I actually bought that game about one year ago for 2€


2€? Damn, I paid about 8 for it a couple months ago. Thought it looks interesting.


----------



## Daku93 (Nov 18, 2014)

SignZ said:


> 2€? Damn, I paid about 8 for it a couple months ago. Thought it looks interesting.



I just checked my amazon purchase history. I payed 2,50€ not 2. My fault.

Now I just need to figure out where I put it at home :S


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Instead of trying to be a dick remember that pretty much every gamestop is open till 1am tonight.


 
Do you have a problem with Joostin? Everytime you quote one of his post you attack or insult him. YOU are the dick.


----------



## SignZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Daku93 said:


> I just checked my amazon purchase history. I payed 2,50€ not 2. My fault.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out where I put it at home :S


Oh, actually..


> Zwischensumme:EUR 7,35
> Verpackung & Versand:EUR 3,00
> 
> Summe:EUR 10,35
> ...


----------



## Qtis (Nov 18, 2014)

awesomehero said:


> C'mon I don't think GS would recall all copies just for an exploit, and if you mean due to people buying the game... then I'll say Jingle All The Way!!(Yeah it's a lame reference, but I love that movie).


Smash Bros Brawl is still sold around the world and smash stack hasn't even been fixed. So as you said, no reason for GS or any store for that matter to limit sales of the game.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Instead of trying to be a dick remember that pretty much every gamestop is open till 1am tonight.



You need to get a sense of humor instead of being offended by every little joke.
Every GameStop in my state closes at 8/9PM, except when there is a midnight release.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

This game might see high prices for a short while, but it won't disappear overnight, so chillax people.


----------



## RenegadeKid (Nov 18, 2014)

That's awesome, thanks SMEA for revealing the name of the game ! I mean he could have kept the exploit for himself.

I'm very excited for it !!!

And I should say that I'm pretty lucky since I already have the game. I bought it last year for very cheap  so I don't need to hurry to get a copy of the game 

It's actually a decent game, still fun to play.

Waiting for the region locking bypass and NES, SNES, GBA games on my 3DS


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Not the best, but you can leave it in homebrew and leave the cart.


----------



## RenegadeKid (Nov 18, 2014)

Stay on topic guys, I mean, no need to waste time on insulting people.

Just be excited for homebrews, emulators and region locking bypass and hurry to grab a copy of the game


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2014)

GTA 5 is not worthy of a second midnight release, and definitely not worthy of the $60 pricetag for releasing a whole year and a half too fucking late.

I say pirate the shit out of it.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

RenegadeKid said:


> Stay on topic guys, I mean, no need to waste time on insulting people.
> 
> Just be excited for homebrews, emulators and region locking bypass and hurry to grab a copy of the game


 
Reported this guy. 

Back on topic: Friday is Smash release 
Saturday is SSSpwn release 

My week-end is set and I'm overexcited right now


----------



## Shakuya (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi everyone ! 

Huh so, what are we gonna do with that homebrew ?
Launch real 3DS games ? 
Launch games from the e-shop ?
Or we don't know yet ?


----------



## Dr.Razor (Nov 18, 2014)

I didn't find it on the shop, did they already remove it ?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.Razor said:


> I didn't find it on the shop, did they already remove it ?


 
Eshop release is japan only


----------



## RenegadeKid (Nov 18, 2014)

Shakuya said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Huh so, what are we gonna do with that homebrew ?
> Launch real 3DS games ?
> ...


 
Only homebrews, emulators (NES, SNES...) and bypass the region locking.

I hope we will be able to edit our own themes, read ebooks, that would be awesome


----------



## Shakuya (Nov 18, 2014)

RenegadeKid said:


> Only homebrews, emulators (NES, SNES...) and bypass the region locking.
> 
> I hope we will be able to edit our own themes, read ebooks, that would be awesome


 

Oh ok ! That's already a great new !
It could be awesome to play an old GBA Fire Emblem on a 3DS ^^


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

Anyway, back on topic.  I suggest people in the US go to their local Best Buy in the morning for a copy.  It's on sale there for $7 and they aren't open that late so you're more likely to find a copy.  You should still call ahead and find out if they have it though.


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

Editing themes could lead to bricks if Wii is any indication, hahah. Perish the thought


----------



## MaK11-12 (Nov 18, 2014)

I've just bought Cubic Ninja from Amazon for £15. Whilst that may be a slightly higher amount than what other people have bought the game for, I think it's worth it considering the possibilities of homebrew on the 3DS (emulation, movie player, etc.).
I will probably resell it for a lower price to get some of the money back so that's no biggie.

Saying this, It's a shame that the exploit wasn't made using the most popular game on the system - Pokemon X/Y - but instead on a game that most of us haven't even heard of.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

dronesplitter said:


> Editing themes could lead to bricks if Wii is any indication, hahah. Perish the thought


On the Wii, the themes had to edit the system menu files since it didn't support themes. On 3DS, worst case scenario, your 3DS won't boot and you'll have to delete the theme.



MaK11-12 said:


> I've just bought Cubic Ninja from Amazon for £15. Whilst that may be a slightly higher amount than what other people have bought the game for, I think it's worth it considering the possibilities of homebrew on the 3DS (emulation, movie player, etc.).
> I will probably resell it for a lower price to get some of the money back so that's no biggie.
> 
> Saying this, It's a shame that the exploit wasn't made using the most popular game on the system - Pokemon X/Y - but instead on a game that most of us haven't even heard of.


It's not like he gets to choose which game is so poorly coded that it leads to an exploit.


----------



## Shakuya (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm then I don't think I'm gonna expose my new 3DS to a chance of brick yet


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

MaK11-12 said:


> I've just bought Cubic Ninja from Amazon for £15. Whilst that may be a slightly higher amount than what other people have bought the game for, I think it's worth it considering the possibilities of homebrew on the 3DS (emulation, movie player, etc.).
> I will probably resell it for a lower price to get some of the money back so that's no biggie.
> 
> Saying this, It's a shame that the exploit wasn't made using the most popular game on the system - Pokemon X/Y - but instead on a game that most of us haven't even heard of.


 

I have went and watched a few videos of the game on Tube since it was announced and it don't look that bad, especially for like ten bucks. You cant beat it!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jayro said:


> GTA 5 is not worthy of a second midnight release, and definitely not worthy of the $60 pricetag for releasing a whole year and a half too fucking late.
> 
> I say pirate the shit out of it.


http://www.gamepolitics.com/2014/10/29/take-two-sells-34-million-copies-gta-v#.VGsQM6JZjKg
yeah defiantly not even though the game almost made a billion dollars in sales overnight


----------



## MaK11-12 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> I have went and watched a few videos of the game on Tube since it was announced and it don't look that bad, especially for like ten bucks. You cant beat it!


 
Well I feel better about the purchase, now I know that the game isn't utter crap.  Although even if it was, as long as I would be able to play homebrew on the 3DS I wouldn't care.  
Keep in mind that 10USDollars is ~6.38GBPounds, so I've bought the game for nearly three times the amount that you mentioned.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

MaK11-12 said:


> Well I feel better about the purchase, now I know that the game isn't utter crap.  Although even if it was, as long as I would be able to play homebrew on the 3DS I wouldn't care.
> Keep in mind that 10USDollars is ~6.38GBPounds, so I've bought the game for nearly three times the amount that you mentioned.


 

The 3x bit kinda sucks, I'll give ya that for sure. You get homebrew, and a game that is worth about ten bucks though so you should be breaking about even.


----------



## tpax (Nov 18, 2014)

So the ROM can actually be used for example with an Gateway or Sky3DS to use the exploit, right?


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 18, 2014)

If the game uses a save exploit, is it still playable after setting it up? I don't want to loose a game to install this.


----------



## digitalforums (Nov 18, 2014)

tpax said:


> So the ROM can actually be used for example with an Gateway or Sky3DS to use the exploit, right?


 
Yes that is correct


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 18, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> If the game uses a save exploit, is it still playable after setting it up? I don't want to loose a game to install this.


 

It was confirmed that we will be able to keep the save intact. So I would assume the game would still work normally. Also, if it's anything like the Wii was we can delete the actual files that are used after the install.


----------



## TVL (Nov 18, 2014)

MaK11-12 said:


> I've just bought Cubic Ninja from Amazon for £15. Whilst that may be a slightly higher amount than what other people have bought the game for, I think it's worth it considering the possibilities of homebrew on the 3DS (emulation, movie player, etc.).
> I will probably resell it for a lower price to get some of the money back so that's no biggie.
> 
> Saying this, It's a shame that the exploit wasn't made using the most popular game on the system - Pokemon X/Y - but instead on a game that most of us haven't even heard of.


 

You need the game every time you want to start the homebrew launcher. So you can't really sell it.

Also the exploit was found in Cubic Ninja, he couldn't just chose any game on the system.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 18, 2014)

Gonna laugh if Cubic Ninja ranks high in VGChartz's weekly rankings when it's rdy.


----------



## SLiV3R (Nov 18, 2014)

Cool. Bought it! Now I want some neo geo and virtual boy love


----------



## RenegadeKid (Nov 18, 2014)

Just for the region unlocking, it is already Worth it


----------



## ChrisCurious (Nov 18, 2014)

Plot Twist: Smealum is the developer of Cubic Ninja and just wants some cash.
It's just a joke, please don't bully


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 18, 2014)

For those wondering, you can get the game for around $5 through Gamestop's in-store pickup. I scheduled two separate stores, but a lot of them in my area had "low stock". We'll see how this goes.


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 18, 2014)

Anyone made an hbl boxart yet?


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 18, 2014)

is the is clubic ninja the real game ? I mean maybe it's a fake information ...


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 18, 2014)

alucard_xs said:


> is the is clubic ninja the real game ? I mean maybe it's a fake information ...


 
smea announced it on twitter, no reason to think it would be fake.


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 18, 2014)

weird, Initially, the release date for the information was on the 22nd ...


----------



## Bonny (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh no! Cubic Ninja?!

On Amazon.de, 36 Euros is the cheapest price. On ebay.de, only 1 Person is selling it, and on ebay.co.uk, also only 1 Offer - from India!

What kind of Ubisoft game is this? Seems already to be rare/expensive as hell! At least here in Europe. Has nobody ever purchased it?


----------



## Minox (Nov 18, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Oh no! Cubic Ninja?!
> 
> On Amazon.de, 36 Euros is the cheapest price. On ebay.de, only 1 Person is selling it, and on ebay.co.uk, also only 1 Offer - from India!
> 
> What kind of Ubisoft game is this? Seems already to be rare/expensive as hell! At least here in Europe. Has nobody ever purchased it?


It was available for £12 on Amazon.co.uk earlier this morning but apparently the only available copies there now go for £51.


----------



## Edgarska (Nov 18, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Oh no! Cubic Ninja?!
> 
> On Amazon.de, 36 Euros is the cheapest price. On ebay.de, only 1 Person is selling it, and on ebay.co.uk, also only 1 Offer - from India!
> 
> What kind of Ubisoft game is this? Seems already to be rare/expensive as hell! At least here in Europe. Has nobody ever purchased it?


It used to be on the $2 bin until today's news.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 18, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Oh no! Cubic Ninja?!
> 
> On Amazon.de, 36 Euros is the cheapest price. On ebay.de, only 1 Person is selling it, and on ebay.co.uk, also only 1 Offer - from India!
> 
> What kind of Ubisoft game is this? Seems already to be rare/expensive as hell! At least here in Europe. Has nobody ever purchased it?


It was a few euros before the release. This raised the prices quite a bit. Best bet is to search locally


----------



## enarky (Nov 18, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Oh no! Cubic Ninja?!
> 
> On Amazon.de, 36 Euros is the cheapest price. On ebay.de, only 1 Person is selling it, and on ebay.co.uk, also only 1 Offer - from India!
> 
> What kind of Ubisoft game is this? Seems already to be rare/expensive as hell! At least here in Europe. Has nobody ever purchased it?


Sellers are hiking up the price. This morning it could be bought for 10 EUR (4.99 for the game and 5 EUR for shipping), I just bought the japanese version for 16 EUR.


----------



## HtheB (Nov 18, 2014)

Would it possible to use Cubic Ninja with GW to use this exploit?


----------



## XiTaU (Nov 18, 2014)

yeah prices are going crazy it was like ~$10 game now its 5x that in just 1 day lol


----------



## enarky (Nov 18, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Would it possible to use Cubic Ninja with GW to use this exploit?


Highly likely, just not that useful, since you already have homebrew access and can play imports with a GW.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 18, 2014)

No, no, no... don't tell me, ALL sellers on amazon are so damn quick and follow the hacking scene so close. I won't belive that. This news isn't 24h old, they can't act so fast!


----------



## HtheB (Nov 18, 2014)

Just to tell you, prices on the dutch ebay are still like €12,50 - €15


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 18, 2014)

At 9am this morning the cheapest on Amazon was £12+ £4 shipping, shortly after that the only seller with any in stock put the price up to £50. A couple were also on Ebay UK around £20.


Everywhere else had basically sold out very early in the morning from what I’ve read on here. The game doesn’t appear to be well know. I had never heard of it before today anyway!


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I wonder if anyone of them know exactly what's going on rather than just seeing people buy it. Lol


I remember reading somewhere that amazon has some sort of dynamic pricing module or alithogram when buying things. The gist of the article was they raise and lower prices of things your looking for based on trends with if the hour and number of searches performed for an item.


----------



## Minox (Nov 18, 2014)

Bonny said:


> No, no, no... don't tell me, ALL sellers on amazon are so damn quick and follow the hacking scene so close. I won't belive that. This news isn't 24h old, they can't act so fast!


That is most likely not the case. The other sellers probably just sold out the copies they had listed.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 18, 2014)

There's a store in my country that ships out here for ~$6


----------



## Gangboy (Nov 18, 2014)

Also managed to get it. Prices are getting higher or sold out also in the Netherlands.  The wait till the release is gonna kill me for the coming days, can't wait!


----------



## Bonny (Nov 18, 2014)

> That is most likely not the case. The other sellers probably just sold out the copies they had listed.


 
Yeah... this sounds much more reasonable to me.

But also ebay... as good as no one offers the game, only 1 offer. This game must be a curiosity.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

The game seems to be sold out online just about everywhere in the UK, bar some ridiculous prices.

Grabbed mine for £12 this morning when I first heard about it.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 18, 2014)

enarky said:


> Highly likely, just not that useful, since you already have homebrew access and can play imports with a GW.


 

Does this also work with mt? (I mean running the gameto use the exploit)


----------



## aresary (Nov 18, 2014)

Bonny said:


> No, no, no... don't tell me, ALL sellers on amazon are so damn quick and follow the hacking scene so close. I won't belive that. This news isn't 24h old, they can't act so fast!



Bought on at 6am for 7€ + 2.99€ from Amazon.de.
Be fast Kamerad!


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 18, 2014)

I suppose launching the ROM from Gateway is ok, isn't it ?


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

air2004 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that amazon has some sort of dynamic pricing module or alithogram when buying things. The gist of the article was they raise and lower prices of things your looking for based on trends with if the hour and number of searches performed for an item.


here is an idea of what I meant about the algorithmic pricing on amazon http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=358

Amazon retailers are increasingly using algorithmic pricing (something Amazon itself does on a large scale), with a number of companies offering pricing algorithms/services to retailers. Both profnath and bordeebook were clearly using automatic pricing – employing algorithms that didn’t have a built-in sanity check on the prices they produced. But the two retailers were clearly employing different strategies. - See more at: http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=358#sthash.s4a3TmfU.dpuf


----------



## ieatpixels (Nov 18, 2014)

what a lousy game, I thought it would be first party.
I'm looking at all shops and no where sells it anymore. 
I guess I need to check preowned sections in person, lots of hassle.


----------



## Esppiral (Nov 18, 2014)

So it is Cubic Ninja... I was confident that it would be Dead or alive or MGS3, games that I already own, now Cubic Ninja's price has skyrocketed beyond my wallet's possibilities. T_T


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow plenty stock last night so I thought I could make it by morning
Now every copy is sold out in UK


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, I hope I'll be able to find it in a second hand shop because Amazon is out of my league...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

One left on amazon UK -  by 6 hungry weasels


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> One left on amazon UK - by 6 hungry weasels


Oh just saw it for £11.58
edit: they have 8 now


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yea they had 12, they added them about 5 mins ago when I was refreshing and snagged one new. You can get it on play for £27 if you are desperate.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> Yea they had 12, they added them about 5 mins ago when I was refreshing and snagged one new. You can get it on play for £27 if you are desperate.


Nevermind they all vanished by the time I grabbed my card


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 18, 2014)

how much is the game on the eShop ?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> Nevermind they all vanished by the time I grabbed my card


 


They keep adding them in batches,keep refreshing


----------



## BobPwnz (Nov 18, 2014)

Do you need the game only once? Or do you need to use the game to boot into the Hombew channel.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 18, 2014)

well just went and got my copy of it. now to wait for the 22th !


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

http://m.play.com/3ds/cubic-ninja-3ds/product/29583143837962/927678188


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> http://m.play.com/3ds/cubic-ninja-3ds/product/29583143837962/927678188


Yeah all amazon ones seem to have vanished and plays way too high

lol the game became a top seller on a couple of sites


----------



## enarky (Nov 18, 2014)

Bonny said:


> No, no, no... don't tell me, ALL sellers on amazon are so damn quick and follow the hacking scene so close. I won't belive that. This news isn't 24h old, they can't act so fast!


I doubt any seller on Amazon or Ebay follows the 3DS hacking scene. What they do see, though, is increased demand for that one item and adjusting their prices accordingly. Just remember the link a couple pages ago where one single Ebay seller sold 40 copies of this game within a couple hours.

Most likely they don't even see that themselves, but use a bot that adjusts prices to demand, like described in this story, where two of these bots run amok.

EDIT:
Sorry, that Ebay link wasn't here, but on Reddit. Here is what I'm referring to. He sold his complete stock of 45 games in less than two hours.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm so confused why people would want to run the ROM from a Gateway card.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

Found a UK website that has some


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> Found a UK website that has some


 
Yay


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> Yay


They went in limited quantity now, guess I'm not the only one who found it
But atleast I grabbed one


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> They went in limited quantity now, guess I'm not the only one who found it
> But atleast I grabbed one


Sit back and enjoy the craziness.


----------



## rainkr01 (Nov 18, 2014)

I just now download the Cubic ninja from Japanese eshop. 22 days is expectation


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> Found a UK website that has some


 
Which retail is that?


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 18, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Which retail is that?


 

Play has it for £27, which is not too bad when compared to £50+ on Amazon

http://www.play.com/Games/3DS/4-/19666909/Cubic-Ninja/Product.html


----------



## satel (Nov 18, 2014)

a seller on ebay couldn't sell his copy of cubic ninja for weeks,looking at the current biddings on it he's probably making this expression :


----------



## Obveron (Nov 18, 2014)

Mann, I sure hope this isn't patched by the time the new 3DS is released in NA.


----------



## elmoemo (Nov 18, 2014)

Seen auction today now at £25 and still a while left lmao


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

I was lucky and I managed to find a copy of Cubic Ninja online at 365games.co.uk.
Since I ordered it though, they've run out of stock and removed the listing from their site, likewise on their Australian sister site ozgameshop.com.
It was only £14.50.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Which retail is that?


It was 365games for £13.49. I just went away and came back, now they're all sold out 

I'll see if I can find another site


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 18, 2014)

*cough* Rock30Games *cough*


----------



## Kolyasisan (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry for noob question, but can I intsall it on my Gateway 3DS emunand?


----------



## sychotix (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> ​Well, anyway, as usual, GBAtemp.net will not condone sharing of the ROM for this title. And also, please again note that the exploit is not capable of launching 3DS ROMs! According to smealum himself, the exploited title will work with both the eShop and Retail version, but the eShop version is only good for the Japanese copy. The actual explanation and details of the exploit and how to activate it will be revealed in a few days, so get excited!​



I'm finding it a bit hard to believe that the exploit cannot launch 3DS games. It seems we have full access to the kernel, and can even run our own arbitrary code. How could this not mean we can run 3DS games once the appropriate homebrew apps are released?


----------



## Kolyasisan (Nov 18, 2014)

sychotix said:


> I'm finding it a bit hard to believe that the exploit cannot launch 3DS games. It seems we have full access to the kernel, and can even run our own arbitrary code. How could this not mean we can run 3DS games once the appropriate homebrew apps are released?


 
Smea doesn't want complaints from Nintendo about pirating games. He won't do that, but other developers will wirte software that can launch 3DS roms.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

You need the game every time you want to launch the homebrew launcher?

Also for people in UK you can try http://www.graingergames.co.uk/games/nintendo-3ds/td43-cubic-ninja and seeing if there's any stock in nearby stores


----------



## purupuru (Nov 18, 2014)

Come on. Cubic Ninja, really? What do you want to bet the people in the know have been buying up these carts for the past six months


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> You need the game every time you want to launch the homebrew launcher?
> 
> Also for people in UK you can try http://www.graingergames.co.uk/games/nintendo-3ds/td43-cubic-ninja and seeing if there's any stock in nearby stores


There's a used copy in Crewe, 227.6 miles from where I live.


----------



## fojacko (Nov 18, 2014)

is the exploit for all fw's? or just a certain one?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

fojacko said:


> is the exploit for all fw's? or just a certain one?


From 4.x to current 9.2 firmware I've heard.


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 18, 2014)

Why 4.x ? Needed firmware to launch the game ?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

OuahOuah said:


> Why 4.x ? Needed firmware to launch the game ?


Maybe the exploit manifested starting with that version, and doesn't exist in earlier firmwares?


----------



## weatMod (Nov 18, 2014)

ssspwn works  with "red nand" i just hope it is going to be able to be made to be compatible  with GW emunand


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

365games just screwed my order over 
Went from being instock and secure paid to being out of stock. Now I need to wait for restock


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> 365games just screwed my order over
> Went from being instock and secure paid to being out of stock. Now I need to wait for restock


does that make it 364 games then ?


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 18, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> It's technologically impossible.


 
i just said dont say such thing xD


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 18, 2014)

Dammit, I was too late. It's sold out on Amazon and at other places it's sold for rip-off prices.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> 365games just screwed my order over
> Went from being instock and secure paid to being out of stock. Now I need to wait for restock


You and I both have the same message, "awaiting stock", that doesn't mean out of stock, that may mean they are waiting for stock to arrive from their warehouse before they dispatch it to your delivery address.
That's what I am hoping, just in case I have contacted customer support to make sure I have secured a copy of the game.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

I wonder what Ubisoft is thinking right now. Lol


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 18, 2014)

why do you need original game, can you use a ROM of that game and why not?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I wonder what Ubisoft is thinking right now. Lol


The same thing when Cooking Coach for DSi was exploited, that's on them too!


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 18, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> why do you need original game, can you use a ROM of that game and why not?


How do you launch the ROM of the game without a Gateway / Sky3DS ? Magic ?


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 18, 2014)

heres a silly question, will it work with a ds emulator or just the retro emulators?


----------



## W4T4R1 (Nov 18, 2014)

A gamestop near my house sell Cubic Ninja (used) at 5€. I hope they won't sell all the copies today... I can go only tomorrow


----------



## blunt420force (Nov 18, 2014)

got the last copy at my local gamestop for $15


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

One of the things I'm most curious to know about the exploit, is if it can at least read the 3DS cartridge slot.
It might lead to things like examining save data of a game cartridge such as Pokémon X/Y and even modifying it, could we see yet another influx of shiny egg hatching or outright hacking?


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Cubic Ninja...I did not expect that, but the game is super cheap. I really hope that the game is only needed once.


 

great so it had to be a shit game that no one apart from a selected few owns, why couldn't it have been ocarina of time or animal crossing or even pokemon? everyone owns that, they had to be awkward, there is also no way i'm spending £65 for a game i will never play again after using (as of right now on amazon uk), this smea guy really needs to make the exploit available on more games or no one can access it at this point, i guess my only option is the geteway now.

i still keep the 3ds offline for the geteway at least, going to go and play gta V on ps4 and vent out my frustration


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2014)

Will suck dick for Cubic Ninja


<------


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 18, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> What if the game isn't Cubic Ninja and Smea's rofling watching us all scramble to buy a crap game?


 

i really hope it's something else, at least it would give me some hope but it's pretty much confirmed that it's shit ninja, a game only 1 person out of the entire world owns, urgh.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 18, 2014)

Got my local gamestop to hold the game for me to pick up after work. Only 5.30 USD with tax!


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 18, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Dammit, I was too late. It's sold out on Amazon and at other places it's sold for rip-off prices.


 

join the bloody club.


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 18, 2014)

No one made you buy this game. Go back to your 3DS and respect true hacker.
Smea told that an old game was needed, one without 6.x crypted saving system...

You talk a lot big mouth but if you're not happy, go to a Gamestop shop buying real games.


----------



## Scoobydoo (Nov 18, 2014)

Have Cubic Ninja since last year. Went to trade it at game last month but they only offered £1.00. said I'd rather give it away. Lucky me I just threw it in a drawer. On another note, dumped a copy using Gateway, tried to convert to CIA (using Quenopack v5). Get error occurred. Any help to fix that would be appreciated.

Almost forgot... Thanks Smealum. Can't wait to see what you have in store


----------



## Helper (Nov 18, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> great so it had to be a shit game that no one apart from a selected few owns, why couldn't it have been ocarina of time or animal crossing or even pokemon? everyone owns that, they had to be awkward, there is also no way i'm spending £65 for a game i will never play again after using (as of right now on amazon uk), this smea guy really needs to make the exploit available on more games or no one can access it at this point, i guess my only option is the geteway now.
> 
> i still keep the 3ds offline for the geteway at least, going to go and play gta V on ps4 and vent out my frustration


Yeah, what an asshole. Why couldn't he have just influenced high-profile high-budget software devs to include exploitable bugs in all of the most popular games?

It's immoral to go artificially restricting your exploit to a single game just because that's the "only game that works". I'll bet he's just trying to get even *more* money out of us!

If he expects _my_ business, he's dreaming! I'll just use Gateway. At least they're honest people, not just out to make a quick dollar.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> this smea guy really needs to make the exploit available on more games or no one can access it at this point


 
hundreds and hundreds of people who were following the story nabbed copies last night, no problem. It's an obscure title because A+ titles get patches and aren't coded as badly in the first place. This game *happened* to have a hole, it's not like smea arbitrarily chose the title.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 18, 2014)

OuahOuah said:


> No one made you buy this game. Go back to your 3DS and respect true hacker.
> Smea told that an old game was needed, one without 6.x crypted saving system...
> 
> You talk a lot big mouth but if you're not happy, go to a Gamestop shop buying real games.


 

you are really not worth my time, i have better things to do than to have pointless arguments.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 18, 2014)

Seems like OzGameShop is cancelling orders and issuing refunds. game's completely removed from the site and my order is marked for refund.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

whoa, this game is literally sold out everywhere in the UK and barely in existence, except forking out over £50 online for the last batch.

No supermarkets stock up this game, Game store has limited supply, and you'll be lucky to find one in your local store. Online is the only option in the UK and good luck finding a cheap copy. The numbers of copies produce is highly low as it seems.

I thought paying £12 for my copy was expensive enough when it was only under £5 before, not so much now.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Instantly placed an order at my local gamestop when smealum revealed it. Going to pick it up after class. Hopefully gamestop doesn't just sell my copy to someone else. >_>


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> hundreds and hundreds of people who were following the story nabbed copies last night, no problem. It's an obscure title because A+ titles get patches and aren't coded as badly in the first place. This game *happened* to have a hole, it's not like smea arbitrarily chose the title.


 

yeah because the rest of the world has a timezoene in america, you do know i have to sleep when you guys are awake don't you.

anyways this is my last post, at this point my only option is geteway, i have better things to do that to waste time with pointless arguments, out.


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 18, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> you are really not worth my time, i have better things to do than to have pointless arguments.


You answer me to tell me that you don't have time to answer me ? o.O

Run Forest, run


----------



## Helper (Nov 18, 2014)

Spoiler



It's not going to be his last post.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

TwoBladedKnight said:


> Seems like OzGameShop is cancelling orders and issuing refunds. game's completely removed from the site and my order is marked for refund.


My order is still marked as "awaiting stock (paid)", no mention of a refund.
This is at their UK sister site, 365games.co.uk.
I'll have to wait and see if they reject my order or not, maybe Nintendo has gone and warned retailers not to sell the game??
...Naaaaah, surely not?


----------



## enarky (Nov 18, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> great so it had to be a shit game that no one apart from a selected few owns, why couldn't it have been ocarina of time or animal crossing or even pokemon? everyone owns that, they had to be awkward, there is also no way i'm spending £65 for a game i will never play again after using (as of right now on amazon uk), this smea guy really needs to make the exploit available on more games or no one can access it at this point, i guess my only option is the geteway now.
> 
> i still keep the 3ds offline for the geteway at least, going to go and play gta V on ps4 and vent out my frustration


Dude, that game was a dime a dozen until this morning. You could get it for less than 10 units of the currency of your choice in most countries. _Nobody_ wanted it. It's just since the announcement this morning that prices have risen that much.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> My order is still marked as "awaiting stock (paid)", no mention of a refund.
> This is at their UK sister site, 365games.co.uk.
> I'll have to wait and see if they reject my order or not, maybe Nintendo has gone and warned retailers not to sell the game??
> ...Naaaaah, surely not?


 
Might have to try my luck there, because it's completely gone and well...

#906069817708718th Nov 2014 04:06 • Cubic Ninja Game 3DS
$22.48
350
$0.35
Processing Refund


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> yeah because the rest of the world has a timezoene in america, you do know i have to sleep when you guys are awake don't you.
> 
> anyways this is my last post, at this point my only option is geteway, i have better things to do that to waste time with pointless arguments, out.


 
I managed to juggle with your time zone to watch Children in Need, so cry about it. There was SO MUCH lead up to this announcement. Not to mention all the UK gamers that you're competing with for retail stock, live in your time zone as well.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> My order is still marked as "awaiting stock (paid)", no mention of a refund.
> This is at their UK sister site, 365games.co.uk.
> I'll have to wait and see if they reject my order or not, maybe Nintendo has gone and warned retailers not to sell the game??
> ...Naaaaah, surely not?


 
They perhaps pulled back the remaining stock or brought it themselves.  Not like this game was selling to begin with. But really, this game is nowhere to been seen.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

TwoBladedKnight said:


> Might have to try my luck there, because it's completely gone and well...
> 
> #906069817708718th Nov 2014 04:06 • Cubic Ninja Game 3DS
> $22.48
> ...


Out of stock there too and they may refund us


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 18, 2014)

The developer of Cubic Ninja sure will be happy now with the sales ;OO;


----------



## Helper (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm:
$11.99 - 1 - 11/18/2014 - In Process
at Rock 30.


( But I'm sure I'll be joining the SSSpwn-less and Refunded soon enough ;_; )


----------



## minexew (Nov 18, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> great so it had to be a shit game that no one apart from a selected few owns, why couldn't it have been ocarina of time or animal crossing or even pokemon? everyone owns that, they had to be awkward, there is also no way i'm spending £65 for a game i will never play again after using (as of right now on amazon uk), this smea guy really needs to make the exploit available on more games or no one can access it at this point, i guess my only option is the geteway now.


Lmao, at one point I actually thought you were serious. Nice profile.


----------



## minexew (Nov 18, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The developer of Cubic Ninja sure will be happy now with the sales ;OO;


 
Oh they definitely will, having gone out of business back in 2011 and all.


----------



## RikuKH (Nov 18, 2014)

Won't nintendo just easily patch this?


----------



## ewin00 (Nov 18, 2014)

cant get that game here in timor  

life is unfair


----------



## minexew (Nov 18, 2014)

RikuKH said:


> Won't nintendo just easily patch this?


 
They would have to be stupid if they didn't.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 18, 2014)

minexew said:


> Oh they definitely will, having gone out of business back in 2011 and all.


 

Aww, that's sad.


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 18, 2014)

RikuKH said:


> Won't nintendo just easily patch this?


 

its a bit tough to patch a physical game, but it is possible.  People can always choose to not update firmware.  I am sure the Japanese eshop will probably remove the game and patch it but everywhere else, its a physical only release


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> its a bit tough to patch a physical game, but it is possible.


 I got a patch for pokemon x that wasn't the end of the world, but I assume it doesn't write anything to the cart, just the SD


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

So realistically, what they can do to force people to update, is just release patches for popular online games on the eShop, and release a firmware update with the fix.
Then, you'll be forced to update to download the patch for online play, they could do this with Pokémon X/Y/OR/AS, Smash Bros, Animal Crossing New Leaf, Mario Kart 8, for starters.


----------



## sychotix (Nov 18, 2014)

Wonder how long it will take for a ROM loader to be developed...


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

sychotix said:


> Wonder how long it will take for a ROM loader to be developed...


Seems more likely that a .CIA installer would happen, to let you install any rom you like to the 3DS home menu.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> So realistically, what they can do to force people to update, is just release patches for popular online games on the eShop, and release a firmware update with the fix.
> Then, you'll be forced to update to download the patch for online play, they could do this with Pokémon X/Y/OR/AS, Smash Bros, Animal Crossing New Leaf, Mario Kart 8, for starters.


 
I have three 3DS's, I will deffo use one of them for homebrew, while keep the others for online play and playing games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

heartgold said:


> I have three 3DS's, I will deffo use one of them for homebrew, while keep the others for online play and playing games.


Exactly my plan as well.


----------



## tpax (Nov 18, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> yeah because the rest of the world has a timezoene in america, you do know i have to sleep when you guys are awake don't you.
> 
> anyways this is my last post, at this point my only option is geteway, i have better things to do that to waste time with pointless arguments, out.


 
Awwww, the world is sooooo sorry about not having involved you in the decision when to publish that information. Really. You're very important. You're probably right, you shold go and do very important things.


Anyway, thank you Smea for the great effort. Can't wait to have some emus on my 3DS.


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 18, 2014)

Sadly, the game in question isn't any where near where I live. Maybe this is more of a joke, meant to just get people to back off or just make them angry.



minexew said:


> Oh they definitely will, having gone out of business back in 2011 and all.


 
Ubisoft went out of business back in 2011? Then who's making the AC games?! OMG, not G-g-g-g-ghost!!! *runs away with the Scooby Doo sound effects* Might want to Google the game some more.


----------



## Opoth (Nov 18, 2014)

Dimensional said:


> Sadly, the game in question isn't any where near where I live. Maybe this is more of a joke, meant to just get people to back off or just make them angry.
> 
> 
> 
> Ubisoft went out of business back in 2011? Then who's making the AC games?! OMG, not G-g-g-g-ghost!!! *runs away with the Scooby Doo sound effects* Might want to Google the game some more.


 

Cubic Ninja was developed by AQ Interactive and published by Ubisoft.

Developers and publishers, how do they work?


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 18, 2014)

Opoth said:


> Cubic Ninja was developed by AQ Interactive and published by Ubisoft.
> 
> Developers and publishers, how do they work?


 
Ah. Either way.... Too bad I can't get to it. Maybe something else will come around.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

My 365games.co.uk order went to processing refund...
Looks like I have to shop elsewhere after all.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> My 365games.co.uk order went to processing refund...
> Looks like I have to shop elsewhere after all.


Same, it's extinct in the UK now


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 18, 2014)

Publishers "sell" the game (advertisment, put in shop, etc.).
Dev "do" the conding part.

For this game, the studio (dev) merged with another company and thus stopped doing games.
Seems this is not a great game anyway.

Will try the ROM with GW when the homebrew loader will be available.

Anyway... nobody asked smea when the homebrew loader will be released ? Because if the answer is "in some monthes"... they're will be suicide LOL


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> Exactly my plan as well.


 
When I purchase N3DS next year, if devs can make homebrew run faster on the two extra cores, i will turn that to my homebrew machine. 

If Nintendo has a lot of exclusive content and better performance on the N3DS, it's gonna be hard deciding.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

> Exactly, if this doesn't enable piracy it's gonna make a lot of people yawn.


I was burned up for some homebrew making, screw the piracy xD



> It's always off, unless I'm in public for street passes.


I wish it was that easy in my area...*sigh*



> Haha yep, now I just need to wait and see what the next wave of whining 12 year old mummies boys start complaining about and i can update it


Mummies are undead type, use Smite or some Protection from Evil spell, also Cure Serious Wounds will work just fine on them.



> so are there gba emulators for the 3ds available yet? I don't really have an interest in snes, but gba would be wonderful.


Technically that's the least "wanted" one cuz some flashcards can do GBA/SNES emulation in DS mode, not to mention classic DS and Slot-2 stuff 
But well possible of course to be written.

Ordering now one for about...14-15$ depending on currency (one shop has been cleaned before I said "hey wait!").


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

I doubt he would trick people at this point, considering the rage and the flashcarts.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

that's strange , gamestop told me what other gamestop has it in stock , I call that gamstop and they said they just sold their last one ....I think someone knows something lol , atleast I have mine from amazon.


----------



## sychotix (Nov 18, 2014)

I wonder if gamestops all around are thinking that this is the new Battletoads? lol


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

I guess the game won't even be reprinted


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Nov 18, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Got my local gamestop to hold the game for me to pick up after work. Only 5.30 USD with tax!


 
same here just picked my copy up lol i filled the guy behind the counter in and he himself bought a copy on the spot


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah, just got mine held at Gamestop.







Yip, yip.


----------



## Diag (Nov 18, 2014)

*write a note how to make a lot of money*
have 1-2 other members (open a gang)
make a fake video of an exploit for a new system
delay its announcement
meanwhile me and my buddies buy every cheap copy we can find (it has to be a cheap piece of crap of course)
announce the game
put all the copies on ebay
?
profit
buy a house on an island

awesome! 
no, just kidding i trust smea


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 18, 2014)

Will try to look at Cash Converters shop in France... and sell it back to eBay


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 18, 2014)

smealum said:


> there is a way, just hold L+R+X+Y in main menu. not sure why there isn't an option in the menu but that works fine.


Is that universal, or just for specific games?  I'm not about to try it out lol.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...wing_announcement_of_3ds_homebrew_requirement
Cubic Ninja Sales Spike Following Announcement of 3DS Homebrew Requirement


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> My 365games.co.uk order went to processing refund...
> Looks like I have to shop elsewhere after all.


 
heh. Just got an email from OzGameShop about it... They claim they "Oversold their stock" yet just prior they had it marked as in stock again.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

air2004 said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...wing_announcement_of_3ds_homebrew_requirement
> Cubic Ninja Sales Spike Following Announcement of 3DS Homebrew Requirement


Cubic Ninja is #30 on Amazon.com, #64 on Amazon.co.uk.
Ain't that something?


----------



## Kayot (Nov 18, 2014)

So I can use a Gateway for this exploit right?


----------



## Category (Nov 18, 2014)

MFW this is all fake, and just some guerilla marketing stunt for Cubic Ninja.

Sockpuppet smea is halfway through troll-of-the-year



Spoiler



I kid, I kid... I hope...


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

Category said:


> MFW this is all fake, and just some guerilla marketing stunt for Cubic Ninja.
> 
> Sockpuppet smea is halfway through troll-of-the-year
> 
> ...


"MFW" and has no face


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2014)

I can't find any copies in Australia, oh well haha.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 18, 2014)

Category said:


> MFW this is all fake, and just some guerilla marketing stunt for Cubic Ninja.
> 
> Sockpuppet smea is halfway through troll-of-the-year
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking the same thing , it would one hell of an item to put on a resume lol


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> Cubic Ninja is #30 on Amazon.com, #64 on Amazon.co.uk.
> Ain't that something?


UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-a...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1HPJA02K5WDAXRMMNAMP
US
http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and...&pf_rd_t=2301&pf_rd_p=1286243242&pf_rd_i=home

beyond crazy...


----------



## minexew (Nov 18, 2014)

king_leo said:


> I can't find any copies in Australia, oh well haha.


 
It's a big island...


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

Sales are up 17,304%! 
LOL


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine shipped out today, could've picked it up in person but oh well.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

The homebrew isn't out yet, so no rush.


----------



## thaddius (Nov 18, 2014)

There will be other exploits.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> Sales are up 17,304%!
> LOL


 
You aint seen nothing, 255,500% up in Canada.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/movers-and-...&pf_rd_t=2301&pf_rd_p=1291076362&pf_rd_i=home


----------



## Youkai (Nov 18, 2014)

here in Germany it is only 52 ... seems there are not as much homebrew fans here yet XD

still I assume the price will drop again and or there will be more games that can be used for the exploit


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

> The homebrew isn't out yet, so no rush.








There is some already, some in still-developing-alpha-thing, some more or less beta-thing...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> There is some already, some in still-developing-alpha-thing, some more or less beta-thing...


I meant the homebrew launcher.


----------



## aos10 (Nov 18, 2014)

got it for $40 for local store
here in saudi arabia is very rare to find old game
especially if that game is a nintendo game

some store sell old games for cheap
but the only store that have that game , he refuse to lower his price below $40
that game was in he back shelf for 2 year , i though it was only a decor with no game inside
he had to clean it from the dust , the color of the cover is almost grainy because of the light

he said " because its a  Nintendo game , Nintendo games always expansive and don't lower its prices"

i am 100% he don't know about the exploit

i hope this exploit is worth it


----------



## Öhr (Nov 18, 2014)

holy moly! 8h since I last checked the prices and now its nearly sold out everywhere. Amazon is pretty much empty. 1-2 left on ebay and aggregator sites list exploding pices.

Before release, it was about 7-8€ tops. 8h ago, it was being listed at around 14€ and now nothing left below 25€.

Luckily, I got mine for 9€


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

thaddius said:


> There will be other exploits.


 
Thats eternally optimistic. It took three years for this one to work out.


----------



## dmc310 (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow looks at this ebay seller he wants $300 Buy it now for a sealed Cubic Ninja http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-S...tendo-3DS-HOMEBREW-Requirement-/141476286451?


----------



## thaddius (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Thats eternally optimistic. It took three years for this one to work out.


If no other exploits are ever found I'll eat my hat.


----------



## sychotix (Nov 18, 2014)

thaddius said:


> If no other exploits are ever found I'll eat my hat.


 

After the universe ends (because your statement would only end then), you somehow gain consciousness and are forced to eat your hat.


----------



## Nairu (Nov 18, 2014)

mfw I've just ordered it 
mfw he doesn't release it once again 
mfw someone leaks it 

I think I got all my faces covered


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2014)

> I meant the homebrew launcher.


Oh sorry...but...oh come on, I had fun in using the Objection xD


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2014)

Eeyup. $5 at gamestop.


----------



## thaddius (Nov 18, 2014)

sychotix said:


> After the universe ends (because your statement would only end then), you somehow gain consciousness and are forced to eat your hat.


 
My hat and I exist outside of time.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

I just ordered it for $8.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 18, 2014)

Peeps in Canada, check out EBGames as well. I got my copy there for under 20 bucks.


----------



## Razor83 (Nov 18, 2014)

Not happy - stayed up last night waiting for the announcement, and immediately ordered two copies of the game from different sellers on Amazon and Ebay UK (Just to make sure I would receive at least one copy) but have just returned home to find both orders have been cancelled as they were 'over sold' 

No homebrew channel for me


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

Razor83 said:


> Not happy - stayed up last night waiting for the announcement, and immediately ordered two copies of the game from different sellers on Amazon and Ebay UK (Just to make sure I would receive at least one copy) but have just returned home to find both orders have been cancelled as they were 'over sold'
> 
> No homebrew channel for me


try a brick and mortar store man.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

Everywhere in my area sold 
Had some friends check for me


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 18, 2014)

€18.00 without shipment costs ; (


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

The above ebay link is blocked due to be illegal, but this one... I mean fuck!


----------



## AlBa (Nov 18, 2014)

15.56 € shipment included
Not shipped yet


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

MFW people complain about a game price that's half the MSRP


----------



## basher11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Just picked it up at GameStop. Funny thing is, I ordered it last night, and that was the only copy at that store. The guy who worked there told me that a lot of people kept asking if they had Cubic Ninja. I just screwed over so many people in that area. xD


----------



## VashTS (Nov 18, 2014)

I got my copy! Yeah!


----------



## Razor83 (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> try a brick and mortar store man.


Phoned up all local stores (To save a wasted journey) but they are all out of stock


----------



## quantumboy (Nov 18, 2014)

I got possibly 2, one from gamestop pick up (may not be lucky) one on amazon for 33 total and one on I figure its better safe than sorry, I can always sell the extra after if the gamestop one goes through


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Retailers are finally catching on. Lol


----------



## karloz25 (Nov 18, 2014)

Still 4.99 @ Gamestop, just received my email to go pick up


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2014)

Anyone knows if I need the japanese version of the game for my japanese New 3DS?


----------



## karloz25 (Nov 18, 2014)

INSTOCK NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO GO GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

$14.99 + $5 Shipping Delivery Nov 21st
http://www.sears.com/ubisoft-cubic-ninja-nintendo-3ds/p-SPM7627680423?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

More Instocks
http://www.sears.com/search=at ubisoft exclusive cubic ninja 3ds by ubisoft?storeId=10153&catalogId=12605&viewItems=50&sLevel=0&levels=TVs & Electronics_Gaming&vDropDown=defaultOpt&sLevel=0&redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL&prop17=at ubisoft exclusive cubic ninja 3ds by ubisoft


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

quantumboy said:


> I ordered three, one from gamestop pick up (may not be lucky) one on amazon for 33 total and one on some other game site for like 12. I figure its better safe than sorry, I can always sell the extras after


 
Don't let anyone know you bought multiple copies, it will stir up mod-protected douchebaggery.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

Found the guy claiming to have copies yesterday


----------



## aos10 (Nov 18, 2014)

part of me want to use the exploit on my main 3DS XL , just for the 300 coins app
i fear if Nintendo released an update , it will brick the console


----------



## quantumboy (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Don't let anyone know you bought multiple copies, it will stir up mod-protected douchebaggery.


 
Good idea... altered a bit


----------



## ZeroGwafa (Nov 18, 2014)

GameStop seems to be the place to look.   Found my copy there for five bucks this morning.


----------



## Vappy (Nov 18, 2014)

I've only seen two places in the UK with stock after the initial rush and for a reasonable price, CeX and shopit.com. CeX had a single copy in stock that was apparently snatched up WHILE I was making my order, and shopit's site wouldn't let me add to the cart while they advertised having stock.


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 18, 2014)

Reserved a copy at 2 different Gamestops in the area, and received confirmation emails that they're ready for pickup.    The confirmation email says "current store pricing applies".  Hmm... could they catch wind of this and jack up the price to holy hell before I can get there?  lol let's hope not!


----------



## Cmurda187 (Nov 18, 2014)

ZeroGwafa said:


> GameStop seems to be the place to look. Found my copy there for five bucks this morning.


 
Same here just went this morning and got the last copy in my area from game stop. $4.49


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

digipimp75 said:


> Reserved a copy at 2 different Gamestops in the area, and received confirmation emails that they're ready for pickup. The confirmation email says "current store pricing applies". Hmm... could they catch wind of this and jack up the price to holy hell before I can get there? lol let's hope not!


 
I've never seen gamestop sell something for above MSRP. The only thing close is Pokemon SoulSilver is like $45 used even though it doesn't come with the poke walker. bullshit.

so worst case, $39


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2014)

karloz25 said:


> INSTOCK NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO GO GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I actually seen this earlier, but wanted it cheaper (and got it cheaper), but now the prices are outrageous. Lol


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

Smea himself is suprised the game's price has risen so quickly.
https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534771433373585409


> sooo, i'd been warned about this but damn i did not expect the game's price to increase this fast. i thought it'd be weeks, not hours.



The game is literally out of stock in the entire UK, and some resellers have hiked the prices.


----------



## Vorago (Nov 18, 2014)

I woke up to this e-mail:






I was a bit worried this might happen, so I submitted a request for GameStop to hold a copy of the game last night just in case. I picked the game up this morning, paid a couple dollars less, and received it immediately. It was more of a hassle than just having it shipped to my door, but much better than being without a game.

Here's to my past self for making backup plans!


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 18, 2014)

Won't using gateway for the game be able to use the exploit? whenever the gateway update comes out that allows latest firmware usage. And if it's similar to the Wii .elf, then it should be just a one-time install, yes?


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

Fuck me, I got an email stating my order has been refunded.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

osaka35 said:


> Won't using gateway for the game be able to use the exploit? whenever the gateway update comes out that allows latest firmware usage. And if it's similar to the Wii .elf, then it should be just a one-time install, yes?


 
Yeah, it's a lot of ifs and buts- theoretically you could use the Sky3DS rn if you're not waiting for (or caring about) gateway.  There are conflicting reports on whether you'll need the cart afterwards. Second-hand IRC logs point to yes.


----------



## Moose13 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok I get that everyone wants this game for the exploit. If I understand correctly, once the exploit is performed and the home brew channel is installed, you won't need the cart anymore? If this is the case can't everyone in this community lend and share? 
(I have the game already. My son had it when it first came out)


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2014)

Well shit, clearly the demand far outstrips the supply.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

Moose13 said:


> Ok I get that everyone wants this game for the exploit. If I understand correctly, once the exploit is performed and the home brew channel is installed, you won't need the cart anymore? If this is the case can't everyone in this community lend and share?
> (I have the game already. My son had it when it first came out)


You need the game


----------



## quantumboy (Nov 18, 2014)

Darn gamestop contacted me telling me they couldn't hold it for me


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

I noticed some website are just removing the game from their entire website

edit: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...auses-popularity-surge-for-obscure-2011-game/
lol


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> I noticed some website are just removing the game from their entire website


 

well my amazon.co.uk one got put on hold but not cancelled but my game.co.uk one says its already been dispatched.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

RupeeClock said:


> Well shit, clearly the demand far outstrips the supply.


On the postive the homebrew community is far from dead. This game certainly had a limited print.

I kinda regret not jumping on Amazon for under £10 this morning, i was looking around for a even cheaper deal and wasted time. I thought it wouldn't be this bad.


----------



## petspeed (Nov 18, 2014)

I found the game at my local Gamestop for around 13 $ so I am ready


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I dunno if you have seen me around but I write a lot of material that's not quite news.


 
I've definitely seen it, but it still has the aforementioned issues.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> You need the game


 
Can this be a sticky? Is that a thing on here? And that dude giving me so much attitude based on his WRONG assumption that you could just install it and forget it.


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

Can I link a site that has it pretty cheap? or will I get in trouble?


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Can this be a sticky? Is that a thing on here? And that dude giving me so much attitude based on his WRONG assumption that you could just install it and forget it.


It basically becomes the homebrew launcher
https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534778869593538561


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Nov 18, 2014)

Good grief, it's now £60 on amazon UK. That's insane. And I thought I got gouged by paying £7.


----------



## TJHeartnote (Nov 18, 2014)

Glad I managed to snag my copy.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> There are conflicting reports on whether you'll need the cart afterwards. Second-hand IRC logs point to yes.


 Ahh, so probably less permanent modification of core files and more of a temporary modification of running processes. I can't wait to learn all about how it actually works.


----------



## Scoobydoo (Nov 18, 2014)

Scoobydoo said:


> Have Cubic Ninja since last year. Went to trade it at game last month but they only offered £1.00. said I'd rather give it away. Lucky me I just threw it in a drawer. *On another note, dumped a copy using Gateway, tried to convert to CIA (using Quenopack v5). Get error occurred.* Any help to fix that would be appreciated.
> 
> Almost forgot... Thanks Smealum. Can't wait to see what you have in store


 
Quenopack v5.1.1 gave me some crazy error: not able to read the rom or something. Just tried with (the more 'Dummies-Friendly') Quenopack v4.6.5 and.....
...Drumroll.... it works. Got Cubic Ninja.cia working on GW3D 9.2, Gateway v2.6, Quenopack v4.6.5

Sorry if I should have posted this in another thread - got a little excited in case it means good news for any of you. I'm too Noob-needs-for-Dummies to know better yet, so go easy on me


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

so do we need the actual physical cartridge or will the eshop version work also?


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 18, 2014)

oxitran said:


> so do we need the actual physical cartridge or will the eshop version work also?


 

eshop version will work but its on on Japanese eshop


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

oxitran said:


> so do we need the actual physical cartridge or will the eshop version work also?


 
eShop will work, but I believe its JP only.

Edit: I owe rdurbin a coke.


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> eshop version will work but its on on Japanese eshop


 

thanks for the reply, I have a japanese XL, but might buy a N3dsXL.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

just wait a few days and the scalpers will have to start under cutting each other.


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

If anyone wants to know were to buy US and EU copies online for around 30$ message me and ill tell you the site, but please only be people who have yet to buy one. 
Also will this be able to unlock the region locking completely on the system, I have a US wii U and a JP 3DSXL and want to get mewtwo by buying both copies of the game, So will it allow me to access a US nintendo network account on the JP 3DSXL? or could I even just buy the US £DS smash bros and use the redeem code on a US 3DS account that could be created online? or can you only create the account on the system?


----------



## Xeeynamo (Nov 18, 2014)

AlBa said:


> 15.56 € shipment included
> Not shipped yet


 
where?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

oxitran said:


> If anyone wants to know were to buy US and EU copies online for around 30$ message me and ill tell you the site, but please only be people who have yet to buy one.
> Also will this be able to unlock the region locking completely on the system, I have a US wii U and a JP 3DSXL and want to get mewtwo by buying both copies of the game, So will it allow me to access a US nintendo network account on the JP 3DSXL? or could I even just buy the US £DS smash bros and use the redeem code on a US 3DS account that could be created online? or can you only create the account on the system?


 
I'd wager that online is a no-go considering the "agree to the terms now or stop using your wii u" situation.


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

why didnt GBATemp & Smea do a "_Ninja_" release? to regulars first, than to the public later?


----------



## Vappy (Nov 18, 2014)

Flame said:


> why didnt GBATemp & Smea do a "_Ninja_" release? to regulars first, than to the public later?


 
IIRC wololo offered smea the ability to do a ninja release through his site but he declined.


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

god damn region locking, seriously nintendo are worse than microsoft were in the 360 days.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Flame said:


> why didnt GBATemp & Smea do a "_Ninja_" release? to regulars first, than to the public later?


 
Probably so that people wouldn't get updated out of the exploit, and the GP left high and dry.

But to be fair, if you were following the clues, you could cover your bases for <$40 before the announcement.


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

Vappy said:


> IIRC wololo offered smea the ability to do a ninja release through his site but he declined.


 
why wololo? smea is a GBAtemp homie/member...


----------



## Vappy (Nov 18, 2014)

Flame said:


> why wololo? smea is a GBAtemp homie...


 
Because wololo has experience with running ninja releases, and the ability to do one already built into his site.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

Vappy said:


> Because wololo has experience with running ninja releases, and the ability to do one already built into his site.


 
its the best way to do it.


----------



## Luhof (Nov 18, 2014)

I... I'm weak. I just bought a copy of Cubic Ninja. Even if it's a german copy. Even if I own a Gateway... I just... needed to have it :o
Money badly spent, but I don't even feel bad about it. Smea should totally accept donations or have an amazon wishlist.


----------



## zecoxao (Nov 18, 2014)

he said ninja release and smea got scared ('cause "ninja") lol


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

I wonder if staff are wondering why this game is suddenly flying of the shelves.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 18, 2014)

so both retail and eshop versions work, but basically only the retail one? oh well, not really caring about having emulation on one more console anyways


----------



## Vorago (Nov 18, 2014)

GO NINJA GO NINJA GO!


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

haha sadly I dont think there are enough copies for it to take number 1


----------



## quantumboy (Nov 18, 2014)

I had another order get canceled due to stock, down to amazon and sears, hope at least one sticks


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

quantumboy said:


> I had another order get canceled due to stock, down to amazon and sears, hope at least one sticks


 
I think now with amazon having the price surge the other retailers are taking them down and will sell them at higher prices.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Nov 18, 2014)

I got 4 at best buy , 4.99 each 
I will give 3 away for free..just pay for shipping


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

djbubba2002 said:


> I got 4 at best buy , 4.99 each


 
lol never mind you answered in your update, also thats very kind of you sir.


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

djbubba2002 said:


> I got 4 at best buy , 4.99 each
> I will give 3 away for free..just pay for shipping


 
wow dude for real?


me me me


----------



## misterb98 (Nov 18, 2014)

Just to remind everyone, make sure to check your local gamestops. Found a copy at my nearest location, $4.99 used. Proceeded to use a $5 off any pre-owned game coupon. Free game get. ^^


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 18, 2014)

OuahOuah said:


> How do you launch the ROM of the game without a Gateway / Sky3DS ? Magic ?


 
i have GW


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 18, 2014)

Flame said:


> wow dude for real?
> 
> 
> me me me


 
Way to go  man ..thats cool of you


----------



## oxitran (Nov 18, 2014)

misterb98 said:


> Just to remind everyone, make sure to check your local gamestops. Found a copy at my nearest location, $4.99 used. Proceeded to use a $5 off any pre-owned game coupon. Free game get. ^^


 
bet you felt like a boss walking out of that place


----------



## Arique (Nov 18, 2014)

djbubba2002 said:


> I got 4 at best buy , 4.99 each
> I will give 3 away for free..just pay for shipping


I'm game. You accept PayPal?


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Way to go man ..thats cool of you


 

ive havent got anything yet.. the guy didnt given reply yet


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 18, 2014)

ill take one if you still got any


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 18, 2014)

djbubba2002 said:


> I got 4 at best buy , 4.99 each
> I will give 3 away for free..just pay for shipping


ill take one if you still got any


----------



## Nagato (Nov 18, 2014)

It was roughly $30 on the Japanese eShop which I was definitely not going to pay, so I contemplated buying it for $20 from Amazon (again, Japanese copy) but even that was kinda too much to pay for some homebrew right now. But then I remembered that my cousin has a US 2DS, so I went to the nearest Gamestop and bought out their entire stock of 2 Cubic Ninjas for $10.58 total. One is for my cousin for his Christmas present, and the other is for me for when he loses his copy (gotta plan ahead, you know?). Merry Christmas, cousin.



Spoiler


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 18, 2014)

Told my gamestop about the news. They asked for the website for the info and I text the manager there (she is a friend of one my friends), the link to this form and thread. They are all super excited to play emulators for 90s systems on the 3DS. I bought one of the last 9 copies.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.yourgamezone.nl/epages/Y...uctViaPortal&gclid=CLmKl_jkhMICFdLItAodbnsAog
NO SHIPMENT COSTS! (EUROPE)
(It's all in dutch, but you should understand it fine with Google translate)


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Told my gamestop about the news. They asked for the website for the info and I text the manager there (she is a friend of one my friends), the link to this form and thread. They are all super excited to play emulators for 90s systems on the 3DS. I bought one of the last 9 copies.


 

Oh great, now they'll squeal to Nintendo  Now why would you tell this to a big company like them?


----------



## AlBa (Nov 18, 2014)

Xeeynamo said:


> where?


French used game reseller <:


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 18, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Told my gamestop about the news. .


 
and now we know who to blame if gamestop increases its prices for cubic ninja


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Told my gamestop about the news. They asked for the website for the info and I text the manager there (she is a friend of one my friends), the link to this form and thread. They are all super excited to play emulators for 90s systems on the 3DS. I bought one of the last 9 copies.


 
some people just want to see the world burn!



the_randomizer said:


> Oh great, now they'll squeal to Nintendo  Now why would you tell this to a big company like them?


 
Nintendo knows probably about GBAtemp, has a bot which tells them about every on this site. Nintendo is probably working on a fix as we speak.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 18, 2014)

Could a system update brick our 3DS'ses if we have the launcher/channel installed?


----------



## eagleflies14 (Nov 18, 2014)

I registered for the forum just to say thank you for this exploit. I went to GameStop's website and put a hold on the last copy of Cubic Ninja. When I got there the clerk was asking why the demand for it was so high. He told me he sold all 30 copies the store had in 1 day. I just told him that I was recommended to get it. Only 5 dollars and I traded in some random ps3 game I haven't played in months. Thank you again for the exploit and best of luck!

Edited to ask a question: how did you discover that Cubic was the only game, so far, to work? Was there a requirement you were looking for in the save file?


----------



## Plstic (Nov 18, 2014)

ugggggh, why does it have to be such an obscure game. Nobody around me has it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Could a system update brick our 3DS'ses if we have the launcher/channel installed?


 
unless Nintendo feels like a bitch on her period and does to spike the homebrew scene.

most likely they would do a fix where the launcher doesnt work.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> http://www.yourgamezone.nl/epages/Y...uctViaPortal&gclid=CLmKl_jkhMICFdLItAodbnsAog
> NO SHIPMENT COSTS! (EUROPE)
> (It's all in dutch, but you should understand it fine with Google translate)


Tried it, paid about £22. Hopefully they send it.


----------



## Dezmond (Nov 18, 2014)

Ordered mine for €16,- . Best deal I could find around here.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 18, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Could a system update brick our 3DS'ses if we have the launcher/channel installed?


 
just don't update it til you checked the forum to find out whether or not it bricks it just to be sure


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Tried it, paid about £22. Hopefully they send it.


me too lol


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

eagleflies14 said:


> I registered for the forum just to say thank you for this exploit. I went to GameStop's website and put a hold on the last copy of Cubic Ninja. When I got there the clerk was asking why the demand for it was so high. He told me he sold all 30 copies the store had in 1 day. I just told him that I was recommended to get it. Only 5 dollars and I traded in some random ps3 game I haven't played in months. Thank you again for the exploit and best of luck!


 
I went dressed as a ninja....

when they said why you want this game, i said "im a ninja and collect everything that is ninja........ obviously"


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Tried it, paid about £22. Hopefully they send it.


 

the price has shot up to 30 Euros now?!


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> the price has shot up to 30 Euros now?!


Yeah price shot up


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 18, 2014)

Flame said:


> some people just want to see the world burn!


 

Why? Because I shared the info with some people who i know have other hacked consoles? Don't be silly. Changes are high they would have gotten this news soon from my friend or gaming news outlets.

Hell just googling the name cubic ninja brings up news of the hack!


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> the price has shot up to 30 Euros now?!


 
Haha we were lucky to take it then. The demand is high.


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Why? Because I shared the info with some people who i know have other hacked consoles? Don't be silly. Changes are high they would have gotten this news soon from my friend or gaming news outlets.
> 
> Hell just googling the name cubic ninja brings up news of the hack!


 
who is going to google cubic ninja for the fun of it?


but most people who work for these gaming stores dont like the homebrew scene from my experience...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Haha we were lucky to take it then. The demand is high.


 at least that means they still have stock to sell at that price


----------



## Plstic (Nov 18, 2014)

Bought it on Play Asia for 22 bucks.


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 18, 2014)

wow best buy canceled my order even tho I ordered within minutes of announcement last night.  Today it was stuck all day in preparing shipment step

luckily my local gamestop had it and picked it up


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> at least that means they still have stock to sell at that price


Still a bargain at that price, considering what's available else where.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 18, 2014)

Flame said:


> who is going to google cubic ninja for the fun of it?
> 
> 
> but most people who work for these gaming stores dont like the homebrew scene from my experience...


 

I googled it to find a store selling it cause i thought my gamestop would of been sold out...but it wasn't and i was very surprised by that.

I think the worst game ubisoft ever released on the 3ds suddenly having lots of buyers would draw people google to see what's up.


----------



## Ra1d (Nov 18, 2014)

Ubisoft probably be like






http://thewiddershins2.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/shocked-face.png


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dammit I'm stuck at work for another 2.5 hours.    Hopefully Gamestop won't sell my reserved copy before I can get there


----------



## bootmonster (Nov 18, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-game-is-needed-for-ssspwn.370513/page-2#post-5080993
£7 I paid in August


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Ra1d said:


> Ubisoft probably be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I feel like they might be aware that their software is buggy enough for an exploit


----------



## basher11 (Nov 18, 2014)

digipimp75 said:


> Dammit I'm stuck at work for another 2.5 hours. Hopefully Gamestop won't sell my reserved copy before I can get there


 
I reserved the last copy at my local GS and they didn't sell mine when I got there, even though a lot of people went there to buy one. There's a chance.


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 18, 2014)

heh, someone has an auction on ebay going for $4,000


----------



## dmc310 (Nov 18, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> heh, someone has an auction on ebay going for $4,000


 
That is just sad I just picked two up at my local gamestop, check Kmart I found a brand new one for 15


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

Flame said:


> who is going to google cubic ninja for the fun of it?
> 
> 
> but most people who work for these gaming stores dont like the homebrew scene from my experience...


 
They probably have a google alert for 'game sales spike' or something


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

are they still making this game into carts ?


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> They probably have a google alert for 'game sales spike' or something


 
i know game online stores work in a way where game price goes up automatic once a game sales alot in a short period..


----------



## Ra1d (Nov 18, 2014)

In my country I bought 1 for 50$ 

In my country the prices are always so high on games, but ordering from the Internet will be even more expensive,Unless I find 1 for free.....


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 18, 2014)

bootmonster said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-game-is-needed-for-ssspwn.370513/page-2#post-5080993
> £7 I paid in August


 
at least the rest of us were sure we got the right game or not


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

mech said:


> are they still making this game into carts ?


Nope, the print is very limited. I imagine a lot of people are still after the game but can't get hold of one.

In the UK there's none left as we know, so I got one from EU


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Nope, the print is very limited. I imagine a lot of people are still after the game but can't get hold of one.
> 
> In the UK there's none left as we know, so I got one from EU


 

let me know when yours ships so i know mine will lol


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Nov 18, 2014)

dimmidice said:


> and now we know who to blame if gamestop increases its prices for cubic ninja


 
actually the guy at my gamestop just bought a copy of it himself once i let him know lol


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.yourgamezone.nl/epages/Y...uctViaPortal&gclid=CLmKl_jkhMICFdLItAodbnsAog

out of stock


----------



## assassinz (Nov 18, 2014)

Just got a copy of Cubic Ninja for $3 locally! 

I haven't read all the posts. Will we still need to use this cart even after we use it to install homebrew or is it just a one-time procedure?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

dmc310 said:


> That is just sad I just picked two up at my local gamestop, check Kmart I found a brand new one for 15


 
Don't worry he won't get $4k. but I could see somebody making an offer for $100





heartgold said:


> Nope, the print is very limited. I imagine a lot of people are still after the game but can't get hold of one.
> 
> In the UK there's none left as we know, so I got one from EU


It's possible that Ubisoft has boxes of these in a wearhouse, unless they already buried them in the desert.... 
The real trick would be getting those back into retail channels without nintendo intervening.
But then again I know literally nothing about who is in charge of manufacturing/distributing 3DS games.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Nov 18, 2014)

Sadly a bunch of ignorant greedy savages buys alot of them for profit and takes advantage of them man people are truly ungrateful savages.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

assassinz said:


> Just got a copy of Cubic Ninja for $3 locally!
> 
> I haven't read all the posts. Will we still need to use this cart even after we use it to install homebrew or is it just a one-time procedure?


 
Just go back like 5 pages.


----------



## raulestra (Nov 18, 2014)

I got the last copy from media market in catalonia(spain) game is not in game store! I was so luky!xD


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2014)

bootmonster said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-game-is-needed-for-ssspwn.370513/page-2#post-5080993
> £7 I paid in August


 
10$ for me


----------



## SillySod (Nov 18, 2014)

Tried all the local stores, nothing.

Tried to place an order with play-asia with paypal but not sure if the transaction completed.  Anyone having problems with them?

.....*sigh* so sad...


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

Just paid 18.98 euro (£15.78) for mine, had to buy it from somewhere else since the game is extinct in UK


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> Just paid 18.98 euro (£15.78) for mine, had to buy it from somewhere else since the game is extinct in UK


 
which site ?


----------



## SillySod (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> Just paid 18.98 euro (£15.78) for mine, had to buy it from somewhere else since the game is extinct in UK


 
Please share


----------



## CamulaHikari (Nov 18, 2014)

Picked up a second copy today, now having both an US and EU copy. Those high ebay sales are just sad, it would be cheaper to get a 3ds flashcard and pirate CN instead of paying 4.000$ for the game.


----------



## matpower (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't found a copy of this game online in Brazil yet. 
I have to check some physical stores later or I will have to stay out of this thing.


----------



## assassinz (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, since Cubic Ninja is needed for homebrew, I think we need a ninja to be incorporated into the Homebrew Channel logo.

Never forget, it takes a ninja to let you play homebrew on 3DS!


----------



## matpower (Nov 18, 2014)

assassinz said:


> Well, since Cubic Ninja is needed for homebrew, I think we need a ninja to be incorporated into the Homebrew Channel logo.
> 
> Never forget, it takes a ninja to let you play homebrew on 3DS!


 
What if the other exploits don't need Cubic Ninja?


----------



## alpha_noj (Nov 18, 2014)

Ordered a used copy from Best Buy last night for just over $5. Shipped today. Awesome.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

matpower said:


> I haven't found a copy of this game online in Brazil yet.
> I have to check some physical stores later or I will have to stay out of this thing.


 
What region does Brazil fall under?


----------



## assassinz (Nov 18, 2014)

matpower said:


> What if the other exploits don't need Cubic Ninja?


Yes, I was thinking that myself. Simple, I'll just delete my post!


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

Never forget the day a unknown game became no.7 top sellers in Amazon UK


----------



## assassinz (Nov 18, 2014)

alpha_noj said:


> Ordered a used copy from Best Buy last night for just over $5. Shipped today. Awesome.


I tried bestbuy online but it said store pickup only and it's not available at any store near me.


----------



## matpower (Nov 18, 2014)

amoulton said:


> What region does Brazil fall under?


 
It falls on "U" code on 3DS firmware, so North America games works here. But importing a game that is damn overpriced atm isn't worth right now, it will probably got under R$160 without taxes and possibily the shipping tax in a few days.


----------



## cvskid (Nov 18, 2014)

Got mine for $19.99 USD at Super Target.


----------



## alpha_noj (Nov 18, 2014)

assassinz said:


> I tried bestbuy online but it said store pickup only and it's not available at any store near me.


 

Sorry to hear that. I ordered last night as soon as the game was revealed, so that may be why I was able to snag it.


----------



## dakopoulos (Nov 18, 2014)

hello guys does anyone know if it will any 3ds enulators out or not ???
if someone knows answer thnks


----------



## matpower (Nov 18, 2014)

dakopoulos said:


> hello guys does anyone know if it will any 3ds enulators out or not ???
> if someone knows answer thnks


 
There are a few WIP 3DS emulators, they don't run commercial titles right now.
Also wrong place to ask.


----------



## dakopoulos (Nov 18, 2014)

what?? can you explain it plz?? cause i didnt understand it


----------



## dakopoulos (Nov 18, 2014)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-3ds_ctr_decryptor-void.370684/

can someone explain to me what is this ??


----------



## matpower (Nov 18, 2014)

dakopoulos said:


> what?? can you explain it plz?? cause i didnt understand it


 
There are a few Work-in-Progress 3DS emulators, like Citrus, you can find them(the emulators) on 3DS Hacking and Homebrew on this site.
They don't run paid games that you can buy, only homebrew.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

dakopoulos said:


> can someone explain to me


 
i doubt it


----------



## dakopoulos (Nov 18, 2014)

thnks man
can you send me a link??


----------



## sunnyvoxels (Nov 18, 2014)

Whelp, I just picked up the last copy in my city.


----------



## dakopoulos (Nov 18, 2014)

can someone tell if there is a 3ds emulator?? if yes can you send me one link plz??


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

dakopoulos said:


> can someone tell if there is a 3ds emulator?? if yes can you send me one link plz??


 
You want what? PC software that emulates the 3DS? no. this isn't close to the right thread for that.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

dakopoulos said:


> can someone tell if there is a 3ds emulator?? if yes can you send me one link plz??


No emulator for 3DS available


----------



## heartgold (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> Just paid 18.98 euro (£15.78) for mine, had to buy it from somewhere else since the game is extinct in UK


 
Where was that?


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 18, 2014)

I managed to pick one up from Gamestop for $5. I wasn't like SOME people and I bought just one copy.

I remember back in the day when the wii scene just started. You needed Twilight Princess to launch the exploit and at first the channel installed had a time limit(it was a VC from SSBB). Soon after that there was a patched channel that removed the limit and eventually the homebrew channel that we all know and love.

Still when it first started there wasn't much to the apps. Almost all of them were simple ports of the gamecube versions. It was after a while we started getting things like Wii-enhanced emulators and junk. It was wild to say the least just sitting there and waiting for the next big app release.

One of the apps let you play imported Wii games which was huge. If you had a mod chip(I used a wii clip w/yasom) you could use it to load up Action Replay(which Nin disabled in a FW update) and gamecube games with audio streaming support. To the few it was pretty freakin cool esp. when they first added ocarina cheat support.

With that being said I can't wait to see what happens. The Wii scene started out small and every so often we'd get something that blew our minds. I hope to see that very same thing in the next year.


----------



## NeonEmerald (Nov 18, 2014)

Picked my reserved copy from GameStop about an hour ago. In the email it stated they were going to keep the game in reserve for two (2) days.

It may vary depending on your location, but if you have the chance give it a shot.


----------



## matpower (Nov 18, 2014)

tjexp said:


> No emulator for 3DS available


 
What happened with Citra 3DS and 3Dmoo?


----------



## tjexp (Nov 18, 2014)

matpower said:


> What happened with Citra 3DS and 3Dmoo?


Oh yeah forgot about those


----------



## exodus123456 (Nov 18, 2014)

dakopoulos said:


> can someone tell if there is a 3ds emulator?? if yes can you send me one link plz??


 
c'mon you're in the wrong place go ask google all that stuff...sigh...


----------



## ineverwipe (Nov 18, 2014)

Bought mine from Gamestop for 6 bucks, used. Got their last one, someone else reserved it too lol. Get them while you can, cheap that is


----------



## dronesplitter (Nov 18, 2014)

Gamestop actually held my copy at $5, just picked it up, cheers


----------



## simonhwsn (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought mine from a mexican retailer for $10.99 used, but it's a physical store only, there was 3 copies in the shelf but I don't have the money right now  plus I don't want them to realize, seems like no one knows about this here.


----------



## clemull (Nov 18, 2014)

sigh ive seen as high as $500


----------



## RetroVortex (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh man. This is just hilarious! What an explosion! (tbh it shows how much demand for homebrew there actually is, and shows how dumb the VC model is right now. Ditch it and let us make emulators/homebrew like we can on Android Nintendo, or at least sell/bundle the VC for cheap)
No way am I ever going to come by a copy of that here. If I do somehow see it in a marketplace sometime, I'll pick it up, but I'm not too worried. The homebrew scene for the 3DS might not even explode after this still. (though making 3DS homebrew WOULD be pretty neat, eh guys?)

EDIT: Seriously! Someone is trying to sell their copy on ebay for £100!
(And actually blatantly claim it's for homebrew too. He's probably going to get that listing removed or nulled soon! )


----------



## amoulton (Nov 18, 2014)

clemull said:


> sigh ive seen as high as $500


 
Doesn't mean anybody is paying that. Demand is high but some sellers are unrealistic.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm... i'll take a gamble and skip a copy.

I got a gateway, but the fact that homebrew files are 3DSX now kinda puts me on a difficult position. I am not sure if SSSPWN will be executable on gateway as well...

Hmm decisions... Decisions... I already have so much to spend this week....


----------



## The Minecrafter (Nov 18, 2014)

I managed to nab a copy from a section in target where they keep all of those shovelware/not popular 3ds games. There were only two left. I got one.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 18, 2014)

i just got confirmation of my 2nd copy secured! yay me and my boy can now enjoy it without having to swap the cart.


----------



## satel (Nov 19, 2014)

at this rate this poor game might become best selling 3DS title ever ?

if they made enough copies that is lol


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

i dont see whats stoping ubisoft from releasing more copies of this game or releasing it digitaly. the developers may no longer be around but when the game came to the Americas and Eroupe all the publishing rights went to them.


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 19, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> i dont see whats stoping ubisoft from releasing more copies of this game or releasing it digitaly. the developers may no longer be around but when the game came to the Americas and Eroupe all the publishing rights went to them.


 

nintendo?


----------



## katsup (Nov 19, 2014)

My two orders were canceled, but I don't seem what the huge rush is.  It is not like the homebrew scene is going to explode overnight.  I will just wait for it to mature and keep an eye out for a copy


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> nintendo?


maby


----------



## Vipera (Nov 19, 2014)

Aaaand eBay is now full of dipshits who try to sell the game for $99+.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 19, 2014)

Someone got 15 copies.


----------



## purupuru (Nov 19, 2014)

There's so many copies flooding onto ebay the price is already crashing. You can snag the game for $40 now


----------



## dmc310 (Nov 19, 2014)

Heran Bago said:


> Someone got 15 copies.


 
Wow that person must be struggling to make ends meet


----------



## RetroVortex (Nov 19, 2014)

purupuru said:


> There's so many copies flooding onto ebay the price is already crashing. You can snag the game for $40 now


I'm not going to jump on the bandwagon.
Hell, once the hype dies down, I bet the game will be dirt cheap used once everyone's played around with installing the exploit. (Hopefully someone will come up with a way of having the exploit update itself so it doesn't get removed by future updates so the game will only ever need to be used once then can be passed on)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 19, 2014)

The exploit isn't permanent. That said, the prices still may go down.


----------



## rayword45 (Nov 19, 2014)

So wait, does anyone know how booting the Homebrew Launcher is to work? According to Smealum the Homebrew Launcher is logged as Cubic Ninja, making me think you need the game inserted to boot everytime


----------



## assassinz (Nov 19, 2014)

satel said:


> at this rate this poor game might become best selling 3DS title ever ?
> 
> if they made enough copies that is lol


I think there are significantly less than a million people that want this game for homebrew.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> The exploit isn't permanent. That said, the prices still may go down.


Permanent is a relative term . If by that you mean it will eventually be patched so this game is no longer a viable option , you are correct. For those that install it now ( 22nd ) it should be permanent , at which time there will all sorts of threads of how to keep their homebrew because of a new FW update.


----------



## RetroVortex (Nov 19, 2014)

air2004 said:


> Permanent is a relative term . If by that you mean it will eventually be patched so this game is no longer a viable option , you are correct. For those that install it now ( 22nd ) it should be permanent , at which time there will all sorts of threads of how to keep their homebrew because of a new FW update.


This is why I'd use my old 3DS for homebrew and not update it.
(I already did a system transfer of my 3DS to a used 3DSXL I got for cheap to do all the normal stuff with. So I got a blank 9.0 3DS just sitting around doing nothing)


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

air2004 said:


> Permanent is a relative term . If by that you mean it will eventually be patched so this game is no longer a viable option , you are correct. For those that install it now ( 22nd ) it should be permanent , at which time there will all sorts of threads of how to keep their homebrew because of a new FW update.


it isnt a permanent install. the game will be needed every time as ssspwn dosent have access to the nand


----------



## assassinz (Nov 19, 2014)

Once Cubic Ninja is used to install the Homebrew channel, couldn't someone then just code a new homebrew channel app that doesn't require the cart?


----------



## Rurounik99 (Nov 19, 2014)

In Brasil, it's under R$ 60,00 right here:
http://www.housegamesonline.com.br/products/Cubic-Ninja-Action-Adventure-Twisted-%2d-3DS.html


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 19, 2014)

Picked up my reserved copy at Gamestop for $5    No original case though, just a crappy Gamestop case.   Oh well, not gonna complain.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

rayword45 said:


> So wait, does anyone know how booting the Homebrew Launcher is to work? According to Smealum the Homebrew Launcher is logged as Cubic Ninja, making me think you need the game inserted to boot everytime


 
Can we start reading the thread before commenting on it? (or at least skim the last few pages) That would be great.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> it isnt a permanent install. the game will be needed every time as ssspwn dosent have access to the nand


then what is the point of him saying
"Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system. From here, you can power down the system, or remove the SD card while in the Homebrew Channel to install homebrew, which takes the form of .3DSX files. These homebrew are placed in a created directory on the 3DS SD card's root, and placed in a folder with that homebrew's name. The file is renamed boot.3dsx, and once you reinsert the SD card, the Homebrew Channel will acknowledge the presence of the application and you will be able to run homebrew!"
this is on the first page.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Can we start reading the thread before commenting on it? (or at least skim the last few pages) That would be great.


and here is the source https://mobile.twitter.com/AvohkahTamer/status/534603059398475776?p=v



air2004 said:


> then what is the point of him saying
> "Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system. From here, you can power down the system, or remove the SD card while in the Homebrew Channel to install homebrew, which takes the form of .3DSX files. These homebrew are placed in a created directory on the 3DS SD card's root, and placed in a folder with that homebrew's name. The file is renamed boot.3dsx, and once you reinsert the SD card, the Homebrew Channel will acknowledge the presence of the application and you will be able to run homebrew!"
> this is on the first page.


https://mobile.twitter.com/AvohkahTamer/status/534603059398475776?p=v


----------



## tjexp (Nov 19, 2014)

It's been said many times that the game is needed all the time to boot the exploit


----------



## thekirbyxox (Nov 19, 2014)

For UK people http://www.play-asia.com/cubic-ninja-paOS-13-49-en-70-4tl9.html


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

thekirbyxox said:


> For UK people http://www.play-asia.com/cubic-ninja-paOS-13-49-en-70-4tl9.html


and america http://www.play-asia.com/cubic-ninja-paOS-13-49-en-70-47fb.html


----------



## tjexp (Nov 19, 2014)

thekirbyxox said:


> For UK people http://www.play-asia.com/cubic-ninja-paOS-13-49-en-70-4tl9.html


I see they bumped up the the price


----------



## Skeet1983 (Nov 19, 2014)

Will this lead to Game cheats? If yes, how would that work since exploit game needs to be in system?


----------



## thekirbyxox (Nov 19, 2014)

tjexp said:


> I see they bumped up the the price


 
It was discounted like 10 minutes ago, appears the deal ended. Still cheapest I've seen.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Skeet1983 said:


> Will this lead to Game cheats? If yes, how would that work since exploit game needs to be in system?


somone will probaly find a way to add cheats in to downloaded games


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

"However, due to an inventory error we are unable to fulfill your order.  I have gone ahead and refunded your payment.  Additionally, I would like to offer you a coupon good towards $5 off of any future purchase.  Just enter the code out5 in the checkout."

;__________;

Does this mean I'm a part of the club, now?


----------



## Adeka (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> "However, due to an inventory error we are unable to fulfill your order. I have gone ahead and refunded your payment. Additionally, I would like to offer you a coupon good towards $5 off of any future purchase. Just enter the code out5 in the checkout."
> 
> ;__________;
> 
> Does this mean I'm a part of the club, now?


 
So if you change the code to out100 do they give you 100 bucks off your next purchase?  That coupons sounds very generic


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> "However, due to an inventory error we are unable to fulfill your order. I have gone ahead and refunded your payment. Additionally, I would like to offer you a coupon good towards $5 off of any future purchase. Just enter the code out5 in the checkout."
> 
> ;__________;
> 
> Does this mean I'm a part of the club, now?


maby if you get enough of those coupons you will be able to get the game for free


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

Adeka said:


> So if you change the code to out100 do they give you 100 bucks off your next purchase? That coupons sounds very generic


Yeah, and "outCN" would work... right?



zbw2000 said:


> maby if you get enough of those coupons you will be able to get the game for free


Um. There's still the part where they don't have any in stock.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

I dont know if any of you use 99gamers.com but basicaly you sell your old games for coins (1 coin=1 dollar) and with thoes coins you can get other games being sold by other people. its like gamestop but with a better return. Anyway cubic ninja is over priced there too. https://99gamers.com/3ds/cubic-ninja/6773


----------



## thekirbyxox (Nov 19, 2014)

tjexp said:


> It's been said many times that the game is needed all the time to boot the exploit


 
where was this said?


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

Do you need the game each time you launch homebrew?
Can we use a CN ROM on Gateway/Sky3DS?
Will smea modify this exploit to work with other, more popular games?
Will this let you play backups?
Will this let you play region-free?
Will this enable cheats?
Can't Nintendo patch this?
When will Nintendo patch this?
Will CN increase in price over time?
Will CN decrease in price over time?
Will CN be reprinted?
Won't the N3DS already be patched against this?



Spoiler



Does that cover everything?


----------



## Valfore (Nov 19, 2014)

So I managed to buy cubic ninja for $28AUD before the price had risen dramatically. However the seller must of found out about the price increase as he's now attempting to cancel the order after I paid in full. Douchebag


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/AvohkahTamer/status/534603059398475776?p=v


This is the important part of me posting this , " not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system."
I understand that mean what I said the first time , and from what you posted zbw2000 https://mobile.twitter.com/AvohkahTamer/status/534603059398475776?p=v
zbw2000 , unless he doesn't speak English , or I for some reason don't understand the English language , He is saying , once the exploit is installed , there will no longer be a need for the game .


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 19, 2014)

The only good thing thats happened to Ubifail since FC3.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

thekirbyxox said:


> where was this said?


I don't know , but , that's not the way I understand it .


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> Do you need the game each time you launch homebrew?
> Can we use a CN ROM on Gateway/Sky3DS?
> Will smea modify this exploit to work with other, more popular games?
> Will this let you play backups?
> ...


 
1-yes
2-most likely, it is a savegame exploit
3-If a game is known to be exploitable, maybe.
4-exploit as-is couldn't lead to backup loading. There is privilege escalation to do in order
5-read 4
6-read 4
7-this is possible, considering how they patched previous savegame exploit on wii, same for psp savegame exploits.
8-9-10-for now prices are incrasing.
11-Possibly, but minimal firmware might be 9.20-20


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> 1-yes
> 2-most likely, it is a savegame exploit
> 3-If a game is known to be exploitable, maybe.
> 4-exploit as-is couldn't lead to backup loading. There is privilege escalation to do in order
> ...


 
*LOL* so in the end its more afordable to buy a GW card rather than buying Cubic Ninja.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2014)

guitarheroknight said:


> *LOL* so in the end its more afordable to buy a GW card rather than buying Cubic Ninja.


 
Or we wait for the hype being less high and price should drop once again.


----------



## rayword45 (Nov 19, 2014)

For those of us who managed to snag a cheap copy (so, so grateful) this is cheaper than Gateway, and it's also not making me update past 6.x. A few weeks ago that would've been "it's not ignoring the existence of anything past 4.x".


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

guitarheroknight said:


> *LOL* so in the end its more afordable to buy a GW card rather than buying Cubic Ninja.


VinsCool where does it say that the game is needed every time ?


----------



## tjexp (Nov 19, 2014)

air2004 said:


> This is the important part of me posting this , " not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system."
> I understand that mean what I said the first time , and from what you posted zbw2000 https://mobile.twitter.com/AvohkahTamer/status/534603059398475776?p=v
> zbw2000 , unless he doesn't speak English , or I for some reason don't understand the English language , He is saying , once the exploit is installed , there will no longer be a need for the game .


https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534778869593538561

Game is needed all the time

Please add this to first post


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Or we wait for the hype being less high and price should drop once again.


I dont think thats gonna happen anytime soon considering the importance of this game.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2014)

air2004 said:


> VinsCool where does it say that the game is needed every time ?


 
Smealum himself said it. I think he is a very thrustworthy source 





guitarheroknight said:


> I dont think thats gonna happen anytime soon considering the importance of this game.


Unless more exploit games appears.


----------



## crispysamurai (Nov 19, 2014)

For the price im seeing for this game now, might as well get a gateway.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Smealum himself said it. I think he is a very thrustworthy source
> 
> 
> 
> Unless more exploit games appears.


Getting mixed msgs about how this is gonna work ,
first it's this , taken from page 1 Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system. From here, you can power down the system, or remove the SD card while in the Homebrew Channel to install homebrew, which takes the form of .3DSX files. These homebrew are placed in a created directory on the 3DS SD card's root, and placed in a folder with that homebrew's name. The file is renamed boot.3dsx, and once you reinsert the SD card, the Homebrew Channel will acknowledge the presence of the application and you will be able to run homebrew!"

then its this
https://mobile.twitter.com/AvohkahTamer/status/534603059398475776?p=v

now this
https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534778869593538561 

First page should be edited then .Because when it came to twilight hack I didn't need twilight every time in order to run homebrew . So his sentence of , "Once the exploit is installed, you will have the Homebrew Channel, not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system."
 ' not so unlike ,should read , unlike'


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

air2004 said:


> This is the important part of me posting this , " not so unlike that of the Nintendo Wii, on your system."
> I understand that mean what I said the first time , and from what you posted zbw2000 https://mobile.twitter.com/AvohkahTamer/status/534603059398475776?p=v
> zbw2000 , unless he doesn't speak English , or I for some reason don't understand the English language , He is saying , once the exploit is installed , there will no longer be a need for the game .





			
				smea said:
			
		

> the exploit is installed *to* the game. cubicnin becomes the homebrew channel basically.


Words, how do they work?


----------



## Adeka (Nov 19, 2014)

So basically your no longer able to play the amazing game known as Cubic Ninja?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> Words, how do they work?


 
For my understanding, the "exploit" is written to the savegame. load the said savegame and the exploit triggers to the homebrew launcher. the game is the homebrew channel, this wont work without the game.



Adeka said:


> So basically your no longer able to play the amazing game known as Cubic Ninja?


It is a savefile exploit, the existing saves won't be affected.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> Words, how do they work?


These homebrew are placed in a created directory on the 3DS SD card's root, and placed in a folder with that homebrew's name. The file is renamed boot.3dsx, and once you reinsert the SD card, the Homebrew Channel will acknowledge the presence of the application and you will be able to run homebrew!


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

air2004 said:


> Because when it came to twilight hack I didn't need twilight every time in order to run homebrew


But that's fucking wrong. With the Twilight Hack, you saved the exploit gamesave to the SD card, saved an executable to the card, loaded the game, walked backward, and boot.elf on the card would load.

The end. If boot.elf happened to be a Homebrew Channel installer, then it would install the Homebrew Channel.

There's a huge difference.

And the 3DS is not a Wii. The 3DS does not have "Channels". The Wii is one thing. And the 3DS is a different thing. The Wii and the 3DS are not the same thing.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 19, 2014)

I really think you need the game then again he did delay, so things can change.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> But that's fucking wrong. With the Twilight Hack, you saved the exploit gamesave to the SD card, saved an executable to the card, loaded the game, walked backward, and boot.elf on the card would load.
> 
> The end. If boot.elf happened to be a Homebrew Channel installer, then it would install the Homebrew Channel.
> 
> ...


Not so unlike , means that it works  mainly the same way and you can expect the same thing.


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> 1-yes
> 2-most likely, it is a savegame exploit
> 3-If a game is known to be exploitable, maybe.
> 4-exploit as-is couldn't lead to backup loading. There is privilege escalation to do in order
> ...


I just being an asshole, didn't expect any reply. Good on ya.

I would say an FAQ like this should be added to the first post to reduce the number of people asking the same thing over and over again... but those people don't read anything anyway.

A myriad fools babbling to themselves, just for the fun of babbling.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm just saying, if it ever happen that we could "install" a homebrew channel on our 3ds, I wouln't be an asshole and resell the game at cheap price


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> I just being an asshole, didn't expect any reply. Good on ya.
> 
> I would say an FAQ like this should be added to the first post to reduce the number of people asking the same thing over and over again... but those people don't read anything anyway.
> 
> A myriad fools babbling to themselves, just for the fun of babbling.


A FAQ would be good . I'm not hear to argue with anyone , hell I even included a link that says I'm wrong . All I ask for is clarity on the first page . Nothing more , nothing less .


----------



## Adeka (Nov 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I'm just saying, if it ever happen that we could "install" a homebrew channel on our 3ds, I wouln't be an asshole and resell the game at cheap price


I think it's better that the homebrew loader is on a cartridge.  Less stuff on my NAND


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

air2004 said:


> A FAQ would be good . I'm not hear to argue with anyone , hell I even included a link that says I'm wrong . All I ask for is clarity on the first page . Nothing more , nothing less .


Yeah, you're right, sorry for my assholery.

Events like this are always a clusterfuck.

Plenty of people have no interest in the details and just want haxx. The PSP gets "CFW" and later people ask about "CFW" for the 3DS. The Wii gets a "Homebrew Channe", later people talk about a 3DS "Homebrew Channel". Some misuse these terms out of ignorance, whereas others misuse them because they're the only terms the other people recognize. And through it all, confusion ensues.

I'm probably walking on eggshells here, but Ryukouki's use of the term "Homebrew Channel" was something of a mistake. Everybody knows what the "Homebrew Channel" is; it's easy to get a quick, rough idea of what this new, unfamiliar "SSSpwn" will be. But it's also easy to infer things that aren't (or may not be) true; like the idea that you can "install to the system" without needing the exploit game more than once.

Anyway, good luck to everybody trying to make it through all of this confusion, good luck to those trying to get a []-ic . Best wishes to (almost) y'all.

Except the scalpers. The scalpers can just fuck right off.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> Except the scalpers. The scalpers can just fuck right off.


I 100% agree with you.


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

And Play-Asia NTSC is up to $35. (Before shipping).

Do they even have anything in stock? Has anybody here received a cancellation/refund from Play-Asia?


----------



## hyperg (Nov 19, 2014)

This got me wondering how many Cubic Ninjas I have laying around from the Big Lots sale a while back. Personally don't think it be wise to release exploit prematurely.


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

This makes me a horrible person, but I kinda want to start a rumor that the Gold & Silver Pawn Shop has thousands of copies of CN for, like, $5 -- with reservation available with a telephone call.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> This makes me a horrible person, but I kinda want to start a rumor that the Gold & Silver Pawn Shop has thousands of copies of CN for, like, $5 -- with reservation available with a telephone call.


 
Is this the pawn shop on the tv show? that would be awesome to see hundred of people trying to bypass their guardians 
The boss ask "why", his employees respond "They all want Cubic Ninja, but we are out of stock. They are all angry now!"


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Is this the pawn shop on the tv show? that would be awesome to see hundred of people trying to bypass their guardians
> The boss ask "why", his employees respond "They all want Cubic Ninja, but we are out of stock. They are all angry now!"


 
Yup.

"Hey, uh, do you guys have Cubi-"
"FUCK YOU KID, "BATTLETOADS" WASN'T FUNNY, AND "CUBIC NINJA" ISN'T FUNNY. If you or any of your little punkass buddies call again, I'm calling the police."


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 19, 2014)

I got a few questions

1. Is it possible in the foreseeable future that another compatible game will be made to install homebrew or even no games at all needed?

2. How possible is it for Nintendo to patch this out for good and would there be any repercussions to the end user?

3. Is there any cheat support or region free bypassing shown far shown? Thats all I pretty much care about.


----------



## magicrat (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's something to start the FAQ off. This on the front of this thread would help a lot of questions being asked 

1.) When will the Homebrew Launcher be released​A.) 22nd Novemeber 2014​​2.) Can I play Roms, CIA files etc with the Homebrew Launcher?​A.) No​​3.) Does this make my 3DS Region Free?​A.) No​​4.) Do I need the game in my 3DS every time I want to use the Homebrew Launcher?​A.) Yes (SOURCE: https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534778869593538561 )​​5.) What firmware does my 3DS need to be?​A.) Anywhere from 4.0 to 9.2​​6.) Can I use the games Rom with my Gatweay/Sky3DS card to install the Homebrew Launcher?​A.) Yes​​7.) Will there be other games in the future that will allow the Homebrew Launcher to be installed?​A.) Possibly. The game must save to the 3DS SD CARD and must not be an encrypted save. 6.x firmware games started encrypting their saves on the SD Card I believe. So games made supporting pre 6.0 firmware that save a file to the SD CARD (like custom levels etc) may be able to be used.​​8.) Will Nintendo Patch this game or just patch the firmware?​A.) Nintendo can't really change the RETAIL version of the game so any firmware after 9.2 will most likely have this hole plugged up tight. Don't upgrade your Firmware.​​9.) What game do I need?​A.) Cubic Ninja (RETAIL or JAP Eshop)​


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 19, 2014)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I got a few questions
> 
> 1. Is it possible in the foreseeable future that another compatible game will be made to install homebrew or even no games at all needed?
> 
> ...


 
No one knows about the first one, but the chances are high since we have this as a base to work off of. The amount of games with access like this is slim, however.

Nintendo will most definitely patch this with a firmware update.

No.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 19, 2014)

I mean obviously Nintendo isnt gonna stand for this and do whatever it takes to patch this but what I mean is since they dont own the source code to the game could they patch out the homebrew FOR GOOD as in never possible ever for higher firmwares. Just to clarify.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 19, 2014)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I mean obviously Nintendo isnt gonna stand for this and do whatever it takes to patch this but what I mean is since they dont own the source code to the game could they patch out the homebrew FOR GOOD as in never possible ever for higher firmwares. Just to clarify.


 

The exploit being used with the game now will be patched out for good in a future update since it relies on communication between the game and the firmware on the 3DS (and the access it grants) and not just one. There are probably other exploits to be found and executed in higher firmwares, however.


----------



## luney (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd like to personally thank the greedy bastard that drove around Las Vegas today buying every available copy. I had a copy reserved at a Gamestop but apparently either an employee or a friend of an employee was more important than an actual customer, so they sold it to them. I was not worried about it because I had it on hold, so like a responsible adult, I went to work. When I called to let them know I was on my way to pick it up they informed me that they had sold it to someone else. I was told by another employee that someone was going to all of their stores and buying every copy available. This is a perfect example of one of the biggest problems in this world today. Greedy asshole people that only care about themselves. I have a family to support and cannot afford to spend the kind of money on this game that idiots are now asking for it everywhere. Once again, thanks JERK, whoever you may be. May a bird of paradise fly up your nose!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 19, 2014)

The first ACTUAL newsworthy article about Jordan "Smealum" Rabet on Polygon. Our little boy is growing up so fast.

Also fun fact: The Cubic Ninja wiki was 2 sentences long 12 hours ago. It's now a full blown page with reviews and homebrew info.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 19, 2014)

Huh, an interesting tidbit there is that it requires an internet connection to work. As in, not optional like I had once thought.


----------



## xs4all (Nov 19, 2014)

For those in Australia:

http://www.fishpond.com.au/Games/Cubic-Ninja-3DS2DS-Cartridge/3307219952241

For those willing to wait early to mid December for delivery as it is shipped from a UK supplier.

$19.99 AUD + Free shipping.

**** UPDATE ****

*ALL SOLD OUT!*


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a question (and sorry if it's asked before): Can we expect to have the possibilities to create cheat/codes, soon or in foreseeable future?


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 19, 2014)

That's another interesting question.
Hmm...to be honest I'm not sure of it but I would not deny the possibility...with some extra coding I believe it should be "doable".
We have to have proper access to RAM memory, with that, doors are open wide.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, for those of you who are interested! Tomorrow - *I'll go in to the first page later and add an FAQ of sorts*. I'm just very very bogged down with three midterm examinations and covering a bunch of shifts for a sick coworker - I haven't really slept in over 36 hours. I'm jittery and drank too many energy drinks, so give me a bit of slack! I have a life too you know!  So, apologies for the lack of overall responses. If I do forget (I won't be surprised if I do actually...) just tag me in a post (@MyUserName) and remind me, and I'll get on it when I get the chance. 

Meanwhile, the most important things I can answer here:


*Do not sell your game*. You will need it to actually access the Homebrew Channel. You run and install the exploit, and it attaches to the save file of Cubic Ninja.
*This exploit will also not run 3DS ROMs or backups*. The way this exploit was explained to me was that the developers of Cubic Ninja were trying to essentially prevent a backdoor to exploit their code, but in the process of working on that backdoor they opened up a bigger vulnerability, which made this exploit all the more possible. There is a ton more information on smealum's dev blog that goes into the exploit details. In return for the backdoor, unauthorized code is allowed to run in arm11 but it won't be enough to break the system completely down to let people do what they want, ie piracy. Looking at the current 4.5 version exploit for flash chips, you have two different exploits, an MSET DS User Profile exploit, providing Arm11 usermode capabilities, and a firmware vulnerability that allows arm9 code execution. The higher firmwares patched the later portion, but the exploit here swaps the firmware exploit with the ability to run arbitrary code, which in turn runs code but can't go much further than that. So this means that while smealum owns the exploit, he is absolutely not going to dabble in modifying it so that piracy can run rampant, but once the exploit goes live, there is no way to predict the course of events that will follow.
In terms of this exploit being patched, it's more than certain that it will, and the timeframe as to when is up in the air. I'm no walking crystal ball. 
*Will different games allow the running of the exploit? *It is possible but it will take time to discover which games can do this. Again, I don't have that information as to what other titles can run this kind of exploit.
*What is possible with this exploit? *This answer is basically a lot of theory. A lot of things are possible. Region locking is theoretically possible but it just hasn't been worked on yet. Emulation is possible. Custom apps. Things like that. There's no real crystal ball to answer what is truly capable because not a ton of people have the exploit in their hands. 
For those that think the first post is missing stuff, yeah, it kind of is. There was information I was explicitly requested not to discuss until the release date, which is coming up in four days. So if it seems like I'm being dodgy, it's not to ignore you guys or anything like that. There will be more information soon.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 19, 2014)

The game is pulled from JP eShop.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Ryukouki for the update...I just got my copy of CN in the mail today and started playing around with it....I have to say I had a blast playing it (and that was without the ssspwn exploit), unlike how some people were saying the game was lousy.


----------



## console (Nov 19, 2014)

Awww! Whoa! I saw on arstechnica website released news about this and Cubic Ninja for exploit to install homebrew. I want to buy Cubic Ninja on cheapest price. Shock me!


----------



## endoverend (Nov 19, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> The game is pulled from JP eShop.


 
Lol, triple post much?


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 19, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Lol, triple post much?


 
Fuck this connection.


----------



## TwinkleSparkles (Nov 19, 2014)

Never mind .


----------



## obs123194 (Nov 19, 2014)

will the gateway work with the exploit if I ran it on emunand?


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

And now even Play-Asia is completely out of stock.

It's all over. We're all dead, game's over, go home. We're skellingtons now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> And now even Play-Asia is completely out of stock.
> 
> It's all over. We're all dead, game's over, go home. We're skellingtons now.


 

Precisely why I've given up on ever being able to get a hacked 3DS without spending money on a flashcart  It's something's too hard (in this case, waiting for more copies or another exploitable game,, then it's not worth doing. Damn those who are buying a thousand copies apiece, f***ing us sideways and preventing the rest of us from having the chance. 

Thank you, hoarders, for buying more copies than you need and stopping those who truly need the game, we can't thank you people enough. No really, it's what makes the hacking scene so magical and majestic.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Blarg runs, and GameYob should run. And yes, the file format to meet is .3DSX.


 

How do u change a file to .3dsx. do you just rename it or do you have to compile a .3dsx version from the source code?


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Precisely why I've given up on ever being able to get a hacked 3DS without spending money on a flashcart  It's something's too hard (in this case, waiting for more copies or another exploitable game,, then it's not worth doing. Damn those who are buying a thousand copies apiece, f***ing us sideways and preventing the rest of us from having the chance.
> 
> Thank you, hoarders, for buying more copies than you need and stopping those who truly need the game, we can't thank you people enough. No really, it's what makes the hacking scene so magical and majestic.


But at least all of the rich clueless people will have access to $200 copies of that one game that enables homebrew, and "homebrew" means "backups".

And then, when they realize "homebrew" does NOT mean "backups", they can forget about it entirely and let their CN copies collect dust in drawers for the next decade.

See? Everybody benefits.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

Helper said:


> But at least all of the rich clueless people will have access to $200 copies of that one game that enables homebrew, and "homebrew" means "backups".
> 
> And then, when they realize "homebrew" does NOT mean "backups", they can forget about it entirely and let their CN copies collect dust in drawers for the next decade.
> 
> See? Everybody benefits.


 

Don't you just love when people are so _*willing*_ to share and share alike? And also isn't it fun when other people are given opportunities thanks to the tactfulness of greedy generous buyers? Fun, ain't it?


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Precisely why I've given up on ever being able to get a hacked 3DS without spending money on a flashcart  It's something's too hard (in this case, waiting for more copies or another exploitable game,, then it's not worth doing. Damn those who are buying a thousand copies apiece, f***ing us sideways and preventing the rest of us from having the chance.
> 
> Thank you, hoarders, for buying more copies than you need and stopping those who truly need the game, we can't thank you people enough. No really, it's what makes the hacking scene so magical and majestic.


 

I'd just be patient. Prices will drop down eventually, probably by the time any meaningful homebrew is released. I'm sure most of the people who purchased the game don't even care about homebrew; they just think it'll transition into rom loading within a few weeks.

Has anyone in America tried ordering from GameFly? They sometimes have used games for sale.


----------



## choptop (Nov 19, 2014)

I seen copies with a different cover for USA that has both English and French text, is that a legit copy and would it work?


----------



## minexew (Nov 19, 2014)

luney said:


> I'd like to personally thank the greedy bastard that drove around Las Vegas today buying every available copy. I had a copy reserved at a Gamestop but apparently either an employee or a friend of an employee was more important than an actual customer, so they sold it to them. I was not worried about it because I had it on hold, so like a responsible adult, I went to work. When I called to let them know I was on my way to pick it up they informed me that they had sold it to someone else. I was told by another employee that someone was going to all of their stores and buying every copy available. This is a perfect example of one of the biggest problems in this world today. Greedy asshole people that only care about themselves. I have a family to support and cannot afford to spend the kind of money on this game that idiots are now asking for it everywhere. Once again, thanks JERK, whoever you may be. May a bird of paradise fly up your nose!


 
Is the game that important for your life?


----------



## minexew (Nov 19, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> The game is pulled from JP eShop.


 
Soooo what's the official reasoning?
Did they confirm the vulnerability? Or are they just pulling the game for no reason?


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 19, 2014)

choptop said:


> I seen copies with a different cover for USA that has both English and French text, is that a legit copy and would it work?


 

If its got the ESRB rating on the box, then its a Canadian copy of the game. US and Canada have the same games, just different covers.


----------



## cobleman (Nov 19, 2014)

Just walked into EB games and got the last copy where I live woot.


----------



## T1BillionX (Nov 19, 2014)

I found it pretty amazing that in the span of a little over a day this game is just about sold out everywhere at regular price and resellers are having a field day. Gonna be great when the dust settles and people find you can't play backups.


----------



## GoldenSun3DS (Nov 19, 2014)

This may sound like a dumb question, but is there Australian and/or Japanese physical copies of Cubic Ninja?
I want to know in the event that this exploit can break the region lock, because I'd like to import a New 3DS if this is possible (my current 3DS is broken).

I'll wait for news of whether or not it can break region before I even _think_ of importing a New 3DS of course


----------



## luney (Nov 19, 2014)

minexew said:


> Is the game that important for your life?


You completely missed the point jackass! The point is that, no it's not that important. Not important enough for me to shrug off my responsibility and skip work, to go driving around to buy every available copy in town just to be a greedy asshole and list them for $250 on eBay.



T1BillionX said:


> I found it pretty amazing that in the span of a little over this game is just about sold out everywhere at regular price and resellers are having a field day. Gonna be great when they settles and people find you can't play backups.


 
That's what makes it so sad.


----------



## ieatpixels (Nov 19, 2014)

I went around to a few places today and couldn't find the game.


----------



## luney (Nov 19, 2014)

After the idiots at gamestop sold my reserved copy out from under me, I called around and tried a couple other places as well. Everyone said the same thing. Somebody had been in early in the day and purchased every copy, both used and new.


----------



## NicEXE (Nov 19, 2014)

I got it new and sealed for 20 EUR (19.90 to be exact) delivered to my door with no extra cost.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone think that this will be patched next week or do we have more time than that?


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 19, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Anyone think that this will be patched next week or do we have more time than that?


 

You have as much time as you want as long as you don't download the update. If some people can happily skip 5 major updates to keep 4.5, surely people wouldn't mind staying on 9.2.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 19, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> You have as much time as you want as long as you don't download the update. If some people can happily skip 5 major updates to keep 4.5, surely people wouldn't mind staying on 9.2.



The main problem I see with people on 9.2 is eventually new games will require an update to work. People on 4.5 can emulate newer versions, however we have no idea if that will be possible on 9.2 yet.

At this moment in time I'm not too bothered, I only have my 3DS for Pokemon and Mario Kart, both work on 9.2 anyway.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 19, 2014)

mech said:


> let me know when yours ships so i know mine will lol


 
Mine got refunded last night. :/



xs4all said:


> For those in Australia:
> 
> http://www.fishpond.com.au/Games/Cubic-Ninja-3DS2DS-Cartridge/3307219952241
> 
> ...


 
Cheers dude, ordered from there. Have little hope of them sending my order through after multiple refunds from other stores.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Mine got refunded last night. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers dude, ordered from there. Have little hope of them sending my order through after multiple refunds from other stores.


 
Yup me too, it would have to be a game that's out of print.


----------



## fixx1983 (Nov 19, 2014)

Lol prices rises up like hell. 
A couple of months ago it was At 6€ from amazon.de, Now it's ~60 lol


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 19, 2014)

My North American 3DS doesn't update past 9.0.0-20. I tried multiple times but I always get the same message. "your 3ds has the latest available update". Did Nintendo take down the 9.2 update for some reason?


----------



## DCG (Nov 19, 2014)

Seems news of this is making it's way around the world :s
http://tweakers.net/nieuws/99760/fr...oor-homebrew-software-gekraakt-te-hebben.html


----------



## fixx1983 (Nov 19, 2014)

It will be funny if the game At The end would not be CN.


----------



## Helper (Nov 19, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> My North American 3DS doesn't update past 9.0.0-20. I tried multiple times but I always get the same message. "your 3ds has the latest available update". Did Nintendo take down the 9.2 update for some reason?


Whoa, what? Be funny as fuck if 9.2.0 introduced a major vulnerability


----------



## W4T4R1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got an used copy of Cubic Ninja for 5€ at Gamestop  Here in Italy physical Gamestop (not online) still have some copies, maybe the news didn't spread like in UK or USA...


----------



## Xzi (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't see what the value is in buying up physical copies of the game when the ROM will work for anybody who's already paying attention to the scene.


----------



## console (Nov 19, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> My North American 3DS doesn't update past 9.0.0-20. I tried multiple times but I always get the same message. "your 3ds has the latest available update". Did Nintendo take down the 9.2 update for some reason?


 

I did update my Red 3DS XL firmware to latest version is 9.2.0-20U around time 5 AM. Was 6.2.0-12U. No problems for me. That is weird for you had problem with message, maybe just bug with network or something. I don't know about network problems.

No. Nintendo did not take 9.2.0-20U down yet. It would be maybe take down or replace update to 9.3 when released after November 22, 2014. We have to keep eye on news.


----------



## elcravo (Nov 19, 2014)

I bought one off ebay about 20 minutes after the game was revealed for ~13 €. About an hour later it was out of stock in most online stores or the price went through the roof.

I really have to update my 3ds to the latest firmware today. I don't want to stay on 5.x now but I don't want to miss the time frame in which nintendo hasn't patched the exploit yet, either.


----------



## KentaZX (Nov 19, 2014)

cube ninja huh? well damn dont have that game and I was hoping it be one of the 27 physical games or one of the 30-40 eshop games I have, theres goes my chance to use the play coin setter for a bit :/


----------



## duke_srg (Nov 19, 2014)

KentaZX said:


> cube ninja huh? well damn dont have that game and I was hoping it be one of the 27 physical games or one of the 30-40 eshop games I have, theres goes my chance to use the play coin setter for a bit :/


 
IMHO play coin setter won't work in user mode anyway.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 19, 2014)

God I hate when people get supergreedy and start selling old games like these for 100£. I'm not sure if that Ebay listning is still up but roughly they are around 40-50£ right now.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow my order from Netherlands got cancelled too


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

tjexp said:


> Wow my order from Netherlands got cancelled too


 
Yup mine did,  it sucks so bad.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 19, 2014)

mech said:


> Yup mine did, it sucks so bad.


Well seems we're out of luck in the UK then


----------



## RenegadeKid (Nov 19, 2014)

If you look at the Vita hacking scene with the exploits based on saves, you should know that this kind of exploits are easily patchable by Sony and Nintendo with a simple update of the firmware, especially the exploits revealed to the public.

I guess tomorrow or soon, Nintendo is going to update the firmware, our 3DS will be more "stable". Don't forget the Amiibos are coming soon and Nintendo won't just stay doing nothing and seeing the 3DS pirated again. Since the Sky is out, they have been finding ways to block it.

So if you have anything you want to purchase or download (like patches for games) on the eshop, you shouldn't wait and do it now.


----------



## thekirbyxox (Nov 19, 2014)

tjexp said:


> Well seems we're out of luck in the UK then


 
why not play asia?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

thekirbyxox said:


> why not play asia?


 
Sold out of pal versions.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 19, 2014)

thekirbyxox said:


> why not play asia?


Have they not cancelled? If not I'll probably try there once I get my refunds from the NL and 365games site back

edit: nevermind they sold out


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going  to goto the game stores here at the weekend just on the off chance.


----------



## Z4n7h3r (Nov 19, 2014)

So do I actually need to play the game? Cause I would love to use this on my  new 3ds!  like do i need a Japanese cubic ninja game to do this on my new 3ds? Or the US version will work?


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Nov 19, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/WXuaIJ0.jpg

Saturday can't come soon enough!

If anyone's in the North East of Scotland and can't get a copy, let me know. Always happy to have folks come round.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Nov 19, 2014)

Would it be possible to run Cubic Ninja on a gateway card to obtain the exploit?


----------



## ieatpixels (Nov 19, 2014)

Z4n7h3r said:


> So do I actually need to play the game? Cause I would love to use this on my new 3ds!  like do i need a Japanese cubic ninja game to do this on my new 3ds? Or the US version will work?


 
well you need to run the game so it needs to be the same region as the system you use.


----------



## duke_srg (Nov 19, 2014)

CarefulCrysis said:


> Would it be possible to run Cubic Ninja on a gateway card to obtain the exploit?


What for? With GW you can do all the exploit can and much more.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Nov 19, 2014)

duke_srg said:


> What for? With GW you can do all the exploit can and much more.


that's great I was under the impression I'd missed the boat with the homebrew thing, shame there's some greedy people out there but then again some idiots that will pay stupid prices. I'll most likely get a GW card now thanks


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've just orderd a few more just trying to get one posted lol.


----------



## Esppiral (Nov 19, 2014)

I give up, it is almost impossible to find the game at a reasonable price.... hopefully this will lead to another exploit in other games....


----------



## Dezmond (Nov 19, 2014)

Mine order got cancelled (Netherlands), might have luck in a store. But we will see.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Nov 19, 2014)

A ninja release would probably be the best idea with the next game if possible


----------



## GBA rocks (Nov 19, 2014)

I read from the FAQs that a 9.2-capable flashcart (sky3ds, updated gateway, etc.) with the game ROM is just as good as a real retail cartridge for the exploit.

Am I missing something or there's no reason to rush to buy the actual game? (except if you find it really cheap by pure chance)

Even more so hoarding it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

I paid £20 for mine which may still be delivered and I thought that was expensive


----------



## aresary (Nov 19, 2014)

My order has been sent out from Amazon.de
10.99€ in total. Going to receive the game in 2 days. Yay


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like everyone is now listing their copies on eBay for about £70 buy it now.  Only one has sold at that price though and all the rest sold at £5-10.  I think I'll just wait for this to blow over and pick this up at a more normal price.

It's a shame, I'm really looking forward to doing some development for the 3ds.


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 19, 2014)

Ryukouki


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've purchased I  from 6 places and all but 3 have refunded me so far,  I just want one damn copy haha


----------



## weatMod (Nov 19, 2014)

didnt smea say there were a few titles that could do this exploit when he first announced it, i wonder why he chose to release this one first
probably he knows of a more popular title that works as well, maybe he though to name  this one first because it was cheap


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 19, 2014)

Full article 
http://www.polygon.com/2014/11/18/7244187/nintendo-3ds-exploit-homebrew-cubic-ninja


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 19, 2014)

Ryukouki - put a list of the various articles (ie. the polygon one) on the first post at the end ?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 19, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Ryukouki - put a list of the various articles (ie. the polygon one) on the first post at the end ?


 

There's well over a dozen people that have posted and source me though... :/ There was seriously a LOT of people.


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone know why the name of the game leaked early ?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Anyone know why the name of the game leaked early ?


 


What leak?  I thought it was done officially on Twitter?


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 19, 2014)

mech said:


> What leak? I thought it was done officially on Twitter?


 



> So When Can We Expect This to Come Out?
> 
> A lot of this community has waited anxiously for more information as to the release of this exploit. Well, I can give you a date as to when to expect it - and it's soon. The date that the 3DS exploit will become publicly available is November 22nd, so mark those calendars. All information will be made public at that date.


 
I thought the plan was for the 22nd for ALL information. 
Today is the 19th.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Anyone know why the name of the game leaked early ?


 
Not technically a leak; I would wager he announced the game early because people were already figuring it out. I had ordered DoA and CuNin like 12 hours prior.


----------



## tjexp (Nov 19, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> I thought the plan was for the 22nd for ALL information.
> Today is the 19th.


Smea said he would announce game name a couple of days before the exploit release


----------



## sonicjam (Nov 19, 2014)

Sucks for the people who couldn't get one. I was lucky enough to find out a GameStop 30mins away that had a copy and held it for me. I played the game too and its not fun I had to tilt my 2DS away from my vision to get it moving to the direction I needed to go.


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 19, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Not technically a leak; I would wager he announced the game early because people were already figuring it out. I had ordered DoA and CuNin like 12 hours prior.


 
How were people figuring it out ?


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

Son of a bitch . ARRGGHHHH , I just got my email from amazon saying ....
We're writing to inform you that your order from Visual Respect has been canceled because the item you purchased is out of stock. Please return and place your order again at a later time. We're sorry for the inconvenience this has caused. In most cases, you pay for items when we ship them to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled.*


----------



## weatMod (Nov 19, 2014)

it is going to be so funny when smea  announces one of the other titles this works with in a couple of days, can't wait to see the look on the  scalpers faces when it is OOT or some other popular title


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> How were people figuring it out ?


 
There were quite a few clues posted, so it was a short list of possible titles. 





weatMod said:


> it is going to be so funny when smea announces one of the other titles this works with in a couple of days, can't wait to see the look on the scalpers faces when it is OOT or some other popular title


I wouldn't hold your breath for an exploit on a different game.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

amoulton said:


> There were quite a few clues posted, so it was a short list of possible titles.
> I wouldn't hold your breath for an exploit on a different game.


I agree if smea knows what he is doing then he won't release more titles just for this one exploit but save them for when Nintendo has patched them or he discovers a new exploit and needs a title for it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 19, 2014)

>


Woulda look at this it's has #toomuchwater what were they thinking making this thing!


----------



## weatMod (Nov 19, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Woulda look at this it's has #toomuchwater what were they thinking making this thing!


 
i dont know but will it be animated and have the homebrew channel jingle


----------



## nonameboy (Nov 19, 2014)

I think Smealum is from ubisoft, trying to sell this game  joke


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

mech said:


> I agree if smea knows what he is doing then he won't release more titles just for this one exploit but save them for when Nintendo has patched them or he discovers a new exploit and needs a title for it.


 
The vulnerability is an attribute of this particular piece of software, not something he can apply to any game.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 19, 2014)

They knew this is bad gulps loudly it might get blocked


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going for the retail version & I know just where to find it gamestop there's bound to be some  unpopular titles there that people traded in


----------



## residentxevil (Nov 19, 2014)

mmmm. i am sorry, but this game not relase in the Eshop EUR. i live in America / NTSC/ region but my 3Ds is EUR /PAL/, therefore I Can Cubic ninja  game Ntsc for install this xploit ? :C :C


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

residentxevil said:


> mmmm. i am sorry, but this game not relase in the Eshop EUR. i live in America / NTSC/ region but my 3Ds is EUR /PAL/, therefore I Can Cubic ninja game Ntsc for install this xploit ? :C :C


 
You need to use a cart that would usually be compatible with your console's region.


----------



## Z4n7h3r (Nov 19, 2014)

Its great that my New 3DS is Jap region, the games are so cheap! XD


----------



## residentxevil (Nov 19, 2014)

amoulton said:


> You need to use a cart that would usually be compatible with your console's region.


 

that means I can't use the xploit in my 3ds ,Go Too bad, keep waiting for the day that 3ds has no lock region .....

at least there is a little hope ...


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

residentxevil said:


> that means I can't use the xploit in my 3ds ,Go Too bad, keep waiting for the day that 3ds has no lock region .....
> 
> at least there is a little hope ...


 
What region are you? North America seems to be the one with the most copies.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 19, 2014)

At this point, I may get off the gateway hate train and go buy a gateway. The price on Cubic Ninja is Like trying to find a brand new white gamecube controller for a low price.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> At this point, I may get off the gateway hate train and go buy a gateway. The price on Cubic Ninja is Like trying to find a brand new white gamecube controller for a low price.


 

Sad as that might be, I too may have to go that route, given the asininity of peoples' hellbent stance on price gouging, hoarding the games "to pay bills" or to "help others who are CS majors develop for the 3DS" or some bullshit reason that is hard to truly prove. The whole thing is pretty damnably stupid if you ask me. Will there be other 3DS exploits? Hard to say, and if there are, I highly doubt the people on the Temp will ever get to see them, much less even get to use said exploit(s). 

Too bad there will never be an exploit like the Bannerbomb hack on the Wii where you don't need a game, just entering the MAC address of the Wii, download the necessary files and install.


----------



## Z4n7h3r (Nov 19, 2014)

I really hope there will be a region unlocking feature available for this!  But also looking forward to playing many GBA games ^-^


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 19, 2014)

luney said:


> After the idiots at gamestop sold my reserved copy out from under me, I called around and tried a couple other places as well. Everyone said the same thing. Somebody had been in early in the day and purchased every copy, both used and new.


 
That sucks man.   It's BS that Gamestop sold a reserved copy, even though the confirmation email they send you says that they'll hold it for *2 days*!  I reserved mine early yesterday afternoon and went after work, right before they closed.   Luckily they still had it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

digipimp75 said:


> That sucks man. It's BS that Gamestop sold a reserved copy, even though the confirmation email they send you says that they'll hold it for *2 days*! I reserved mine early yesterday afternoon and went after work, right before they closed. Luckily they still had it.


 

One of many reasons I stopped buying from that hellhole Gamestop. They ain't getting my money, I can tell you that.





Misiel said:


> unbelievable, i bought a copy this monday on ebay for $7. the seller just cancelled my order last night saying that they are out of stock, they had more than 10 avaliable at the moment of my order. they, I'm pretty sure they sold them for bigger price :l


 
Then give him a bad rating and report him on eBay, that's the protocol anyways. What a dickhead that seller was. Yeah, I definitely suggest leaving him a bad review/reputation rating for failure to uphold his end of the deal. You'll get the money back, right? I hope.  This is why I can't trust eBay, because of backstabbing retailers.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 19, 2014)

Im not even bothering on buying CN, already got myself the rom and patiently waiting for GW to release the 9.x update.


----------



## Misiel (Nov 19, 2014)

unbelievable, i bought a copy this monday on ebay for $7. the seller just cancelled my order last night saying that they are out of stock, they had more than 10 avaliable at the moment of my order. they, I'm pretty sure they sold them for bigger price :l


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 19, 2014)

Why are you people still arguing about Cubic Ninja! and how the price went to almost that of a Wii nowadays and how difficult it is to get?
Get a Gateway, use the rom to install the HBC and you get the best of both worlds.

Besides, it's not like you are going to get a cheap CN! cartridge... is it?
Add some bucks to the current price of any reseller of that game and it will be almost the same as that of a Gateway.

I was too doubting about what option to get, but Gateway seems like the most secure and the best way to go.
Nintendo might fix the hole in Cubic Ninja with an upcoming system update, but Gateway will still be there after the patch.


----------



## matpower (Nov 19, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Why are you people still arguing about Cubic Ninja! and how the price went to almost that of a Wii nowadays and how difficult it is to get?
> Get a Gateway, use the rom to install the HBC and you get the best of both worlds.
> 
> Besides, it's not like you are going to get a cheap CN! cartridge... is it?
> ...


 
Cubic Ninja still will be there after the patch as Gateway is. There is no difference: Gateway is locked on 4.x with a possible update for 9.x. Cubic would be locked between 4.x and 9.x.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

matpower said:


> Cubic Ninja still will be there after the patch as Gateway is. There is no difference: Gateway is locked on 4.x with a possible update for 9.x. Cubic would be locked between 4.x and 9.x.


 

Provided Cubic Ninja ever goes down in price, or provided that douchebag retailers on eBay don't screw buyers over.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 19, 2014)

matpower said:


> Cubic Ninja still will be there after the patch as Gateway is. There is no difference: Gateway is locked on 4.x with a possible update for 9.x. Cubic would be locked between 4.x and 9.x.


Of course Cubic Ninja will be there too... With no exploitable hole with the upcoming Nintendo update. (I am sure they will cover this in the next one)
At least you don't go through the grief of not finding the game anywhere either new or used.

Nevertheless, we still got until the release of the Gateway update and the actual exploit to compare both of them side by side, cons and pros.


----------



## Floconildo (Nov 19, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Why are you people still arguing about Cubic Ninja! and how the price went to almost that of a Wii nowadays and how difficult it is to get?
> Get a Gateway, use the rom to install the HBC and you get the best of both worlds.
> 
> Besides, it's not like you are going to get a cheap CN! cartridge... is it?
> ...


 
The question is: will the HBC installation work with the likes of Gateway and Sky3DS? If so, I guess now these cards will become more interesting!


----------



## matpower (Nov 19, 2014)

I expect the price to go down after the hype ends, which will be in a few weeks, when n00bs realize there won't be a way to play ROMs on this for a while.


----------



## AlBa (Nov 19, 2014)

My copy is sent by Gamecash! Hopefully i'll get it before saturday 
Edit : heyyyy that's my 100th post, yiiipeee


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 19, 2014)

Floconildo said:


> The question is: will the HBC installation work with the likes of Gateway and Sky3DS? If so, I guess now these cards will become more interesting!


It should.
If the emulators that some people have been working on are compatible with the HBC exploit, then my guess is that it should work on Gateway too.
If it doesn't, there is always the possibility of getting the ROM on Gateway and running the exploit using the ROM.


----------



## maDIEmG (Nov 19, 2014)

I was able to finally track a copy down after calling 13 or so GameStops after the one near my campus sold my reserve copy (thanks for that.....).

The GameStop at Georgia Square in Athens Georgia still had one copy left when I got mine this morning so if you are in the Atlanta area have at it!


----------



## AntnioMoura (Nov 19, 2014)

Someone from Spain, near Huelva here?


----------



## Neku_Sakuraba (Nov 19, 2014)

Some quick questions I'm hoping that will be answered seeing how I can't find the answers for them.
-Does anyone know if the installation of custom firmwares will be possible? Kinda like when ever nintendo pushed out an update for the Wii some guy always made a custom update so that you could receive all the latest eshop content. 
-What about something like emunand being possible? There are still people who'd like to do homebrew and get the latest stuff and updates. It's definitely something that would be convenient.
-Even though smealum wants to prevent piracy what is going to stop someone from duplicating his exploit and then throwing together the ability to play pirated games.
-Even if someone cant duplicate his methods would it be possible for someone to just make a homebrew application that can give the capability?
To whomever answers these questions I thank you in advanced for your kindness.


----------



## Zanoab (Nov 19, 2014)

Neku_Sakuraba said:


> Some quick questions I'm hoping that will be answered seeing how I can't find the answers for them.
> -Does anyone know if the installation of custom firmwares will be possible? Kinda like when ever nintendo pushed out an update for the Wii some guy always made a custom update so that you could receive all the latest eshop content.
> -What about something like emunand being possible? There are still people who'd like to do homebrew and get the latest stuff and updates. It's definitely something that would be convenient.
> -Even though smealum wants to prevent piracy what is going to stop someone from duplicating his exploit and then throwing together the ability to play pirated games.
> ...


 

No, no, you will need to find another exploit, see previous answer.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Nov 19, 2014)

Got a copy at my local GS for $5. Looking forward to seeing the possibilities!


----------



## pdensco (Nov 19, 2014)

yo can i ask what does homebrew do??????????


----------



## helba (Nov 19, 2014)

pdensco said:


> yo can i ask what does homebrew do??????????


 
It brews homes.


----------



## pdensco (Nov 19, 2014)

helba said:


> It brews homes.


 
what does that means???????


----------



## sychotix (Nov 19, 2014)

pdensco said:


> what does that means???????


 

You know coffee? Exactly like that.


----------



## elm (Nov 19, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Why are you people still arguing about Cubic Ninja! and how the price went to almost that of a Wii nowadays and how difficult it is to get?
> Get a Gateway, use the rom to install the HBC and you get the best of both worlds.
> 
> Besides, it's not like you are going to get a cheap CN! cartridge... is it?
> ...


 

So is it a fact or just a possibility that you can use the ROM from Gateway to exploit the HBC??


----------



## pdensco (Nov 19, 2014)

sychotix said:


> You know coffee? Exactly like that.


 
yo i asked wt is this for what can we do with it??????


----------



## elm (Nov 19, 2014)

pdensco said:


> yo can i ask what does homebrew do??????????


 
Emulators can be played on the 3DS


----------



## minexew (Nov 19, 2014)

pdensco said:


> what does that means???????


 
You know about this secret website?


----------



## pdensco (Nov 19, 2014)

elm said:


> Emulators can be played on the 3DS


 
oh thnks bro


----------



## eagleflies14 (Nov 19, 2014)

pdensco said:


> yo can i ask what does homebrew do??????????


 
As of right now, 3DS homebrew has MineCraft. The possibilities are almost endless though. Using the Wii homebrew scene as an example homebrew can play custom games made by the players of the system, load emulators from previous systems that were made by the industry (including such hit consoles as cd-i and virtual boy! seriously though atari 2600 - GBA were on the wii), media players with internet streaming capabilities, some tools for your games (pokesav on ds homebrew comes to mind), the ability to play GC titles fro an external hard drive or SD card, ability to play Wii titles off of an external hard drive (this will not be compatible if you run this exploit). I think you have the basic idea. The limits of homebrew depend on both the hardware and developers' limitations. Hope I helped and happy homebrewing.


----------



## minexew (Nov 19, 2014)

elm said:


> So is it a fact or just a possibility that you can use the ROM from Gateway to exploit the HBC??


 
At this point, the proper term would be "speculation".
But it seems likely, once GW adds 9.x support.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

Zanoab said:


> No, no, you will need to find another exploit, see previous answer.


 
I don't know that the answer to the first question is necessarily no.


----------



## pdensco (Nov 19, 2014)

eagleflies14 said:


> As of right now, 3DS homebrew has MineCraft. The possibilities are almost endless though. Using the Wii homebrew scene as an example homebrew can play custom games made by the players of the system, load emulators from previous systems that were made by the industry (including such hit consoles as cd-i and virtual boy! seriously though atari 2600 - GBA were on the wii), media players with internet streaming capabilities, some tools for your games (pokesav on ds homebrew comes to mind), the ability to play GC titles fro an external hard drive or SD card, ability to play Wii titles off of an external hard drive (this will not be compatible if you run this exploit). I think you have the basic idea. The limits of homebrew depend on both the hardware and developers' limitations. Hope I helped and happy homebrewing.


 
.k dude thnks


----------



## pdensco (Nov 19, 2014)

minexew said:


> You know about this secret website?
> 
> fuck off


----------



## elm (Nov 19, 2014)

minexew said:


> At this point, the proper term would be "speculation".
> But it seems likely, once GW adds 9.x support.


 


Ok thanks!!  I sure hope so, but I have a copy of Ninja just in case.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

pdensco said:


> fuck off


 
no. this isn't google for you. somebody was *nice.*


----------



## pdensco (Nov 19, 2014)

amoulton said:


> no. we're not google for you. somebody was *nice.*


 
yo i just asked wt does homebrew do not wt does homebrew means


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> One of many reasons I stopped buying from that hellhole Gamestop. They ain't getting my money, I can tell you that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took your advice and sent an email to amazon , when I ordered the game he had it in stock , then 24 hours later all the sudden its gone ? really


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

air2004 said:


> I took your advice and sent an email to amazon , when I ordered the game he had it in stock , then 24 hours later all the sudden its gone ? really


 

Good, the guy was a dirty prick for intentionally deceiving you, and now that he's been reported, he's gonna have a fun time dealing with that on Amazing. Did you get a refund? If not, challenge that as well with Amazon, you deserve an explanation and a refund at the very least.


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 19, 2014)

Could imagine it now.

World news - Why has the 3DS cubic ninja become so Popular ?

Nintendo make huge sales world wide, Prices rocket ...

Well.. just messing  .

Although might not be far off on a real node, calls/email's/demand est .


----------



## richufc (Nov 19, 2014)

Those in the UK try looking in store in Game.  Just picked up a copy in my local store for...£7.99.  Woo hoo! :-)


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 19, 2014)

matpower said:


> I expect the price to go down after the hype ends, which will be in a few weeks, when n00bs realize there won't be a way to play ROMs on this for a while.


 
Or ever for that matter, since from what I'm reading, ROMS won't be accessible for this exploit (user mode doesn't allow signed ROMS, from a wild left-winged shot). I'm actually glad. However, one has to wonder how long it lasts before the doors blast open and newer exploits will be found.

I have a feeling I'm going to enjoy the scene once things will be fully developed, but here's to waiting for the final info before things start moving.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 19, 2014)

i have two local retro game stores that have used games, I might check them out and see if they have the games. willing to resell for minimal profit if they do have it. ill post here once i check (probably tomorrow).


----------



## sychotix (Nov 19, 2014)

pdensco said:


> yo i just asked wt does homebrew do not wt does homebrew means


 

There is no difference between the two questions... "homebrew" is a term used to describe things "brewed at home." AKA writing your own programs. A term used to describe creating something at home doesn't "DO" anything. This exploit enables the ability to run homebrew applications. Thus, it enables us to run our own programs.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll be checking some stores tomorrow to see if they have any Cubic Ninja copies in stock for decent prices because it is absurd how much they're going for online now. If I do I'll just sell them for the price I bought them and call it a day.

These god damn fucking scalpers.


----------



## ken28 (Nov 19, 2014)

Nostalgianinja said:


> Or ever for that matter, since from what I'm reading, ROMS won't be accessible for this exploit (user mode doesn't allow signed ROMS, from a wild left-winged shot). I'm actually glad. However, one has to wonder how long it lasts before the doors blast open and newer exploits will be found.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to enjoy the scene once things will be fully developed, but here's to waiting for the final info before things start moving.


Yet smealum claims that it would be most likely possible to remove the region lock, something that only kernel or higher then user mode can achieve if you ask me. Maybe the exploit runs deeper then he let's us think but the approach used only allows user mode


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 19, 2014)

ken28 said:


> Yet smealum claims that it would be most likely possible to remove the region lock, something that only kernel or higher then user mode can achieve if you ask me. Maybe the exploit runs deeper then he let's us think but the approach used only allows user mode


This may be true, supposedly due to how it's written, but I think we, ourselves won't be able to touch that part of the code.  Still a possibility, but not holding out for it until at least a release (and who knows when that could be, he's a busy man.)


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 19, 2014)

Nostalgianinja said:


> This may be true, supposedly due to how it's written, but I think we, ourselves won't be able to touch that part of the code.  Still a possibility, but not holding out for it until at least a release (and who knows when that could be, he's a busy man.)



three days.


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 19, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> three days.


I still don't think we'd be able to touch region code with this exploit once it gets released on Saturday, unless it's reachable through usermode code, which still needs to be developed, as far as I know (and from what I've seen on Smea's Twitter.)


----------



## ken28 (Nov 19, 2014)

Nostalgianinja said:


> This may be true, supposedly due to how it's written, but I think we, ourselves won't be able to touch that part of the code.  Still a possibility, but not holding out for it until at least a release (and who knows when that could be, he's a busy man.)


If that's the case then never. Region lock yes anything else no. Smealum won't support piracy


----------



## FaSMaN (Nov 19, 2014)

What luck, out of the 6 games I own, one is cubic ninja.

PS dont own any 3ds flash cards either, holding thumbs


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 19, 2014)

Nostalgianinja said:


> I still don't think we'd be able to touch region code with this exploit once it gets released on Saturday, unless it's reachable through usermode code, which still needs to be developed, as far as I know (and from what I've seen on Smea's Twitter.)



I've talked to smealum and he says that it should theoretically be possible but he hasn't done work on it.


----------



## ken28 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I've talked to smealum and he says that it should theoretically be possible but he hasn't done work on it.


just one question, do you always have to load the game/world to start the HBL or is the game as an whole redirected to the HBL once it was started once?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 19, 2014)

ken28 said:


> just one question, do you always have to load the game/world to start the HBL or is the game as an whole redirected to the HBL once it was started once?



Load game and go into world each time... Sorry.


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 19, 2014)

Amped for release, it'll be a while before the scene picks up proper traction, but it's a start for a publicly available method to begin homebrew on the 3DS.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 19, 2014)

Nostalgianinja said:


> Amped for release, it'll be a while before the scene picks up proper traction, but it's a start for a publicly available method to begin homebrew on the 3DS.



Like I said it will be in three days or I'm gonna be out a job here.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Snagged my copy for pickup (reserve) for 7.00 at a local game store. ...and not scalping it )


----------



## 4gionz (Nov 19, 2014)

The eBay seller who sold me CN for 9$ is now selling it for 85....thankfully mine is already shipped


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Nov 19, 2014)

Wouldn't it be funny if smealum was only joking about the whole cubic ninja thing and released the exploit along side another game


----------



## cvskid (Nov 19, 2014)

CarefulCrysis said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if smealum was only joking about the whole cubic ninja thing and released the exploit along side another game


That would be some joke then considering he invested in 4 or 5 copies of the game.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 19, 2014)

got my CN for 10 bucks just now at a local comic store , had to by it new , they had another copy left too , and i still fell like overpaid cause i have a GW


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 19, 2014)

Just bought CN for $39.99 with priority shipping (and I thought that was a little much). I've seen people trying to sell this game for $100.00 lol

Remember folks, don't feed sharks.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> Just bought CN for $39.99 with priority shipping (and I thought that was a little much). I've seen people trying to sell this game for $100.00 lol
> 
> Remember folks, don't feed sharks.


 
it will fall in price sooner or later


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 19, 2014)

mech said:


> it will fall in price sooner or later


 
Are there that many copies of that game available though?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> Are there that many copies of that game available though?


 

No thanks to the greedy self-entitled punks that hoarded them no doubt. Thanks a lot, guys.

Typical Temp member, buys five copies, only uses one and refuses to sell the rest. Keep it classy, guys. Thanks a lot, no really.



ShawnTRods said:


> The cheapest I can find on ebay is £52 shipped (about $82)


 

There are choice words and very colorful adjectives that I would like to use, but know I shouldn't, to describe the mentality the hoarders have, but I won't.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

im still searching for one


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No thanks to the greedy self-entitled punks that hoarded them no doubt. Thanks a lot, guys.


 
The cheapest I can find on ebay is £52 shipped (about $82)


----------



## weatMod (Nov 19, 2014)

i thni





ShawnTRods said:


> The cheapest I can find on ebay is £52 shipped (about $82)


i think EU region are a lot more rare than US region


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 19, 2014)

weatMod said:


> i thni
> i think EU region are a lot more rare than US region


 
It is.. someone on Amazon.co.uk is selling japanese copies o.o


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 19, 2014)

Man, I thought I wouldn't get my copy till Dec 10th via Amazon, but it seems I may end up getting it tomorrow (say Out for Delivery, but it doesn't show it having even arrived around my local USPS facility yet).


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 19, 2014)

I wonder CN going to be needed just once for this exploit? If so, I have no problem selling to someone here for what I paid. I have no intentions of capitalizing of this game price wise as I'm a homebrew lover myself.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 19, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> I wonder CN going to be needed just once for this exploit? If so, I have no problem selling to someone here for what I paid. I have no intentions of capitalizing of this game price wise as I'm a homebrew lover myself.


 
you need it in every time you want to run homebrew.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 19, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> I wonder CN going to be needed just once for this exploit? If so, I have no problem selling to someone here for what I paid. I have no intentions of capitalizing of this game price wise as I'm a homebrew lover myself.


 
probably will need it all the time at first then i bet soon after someone will find a way to run devmen and install CIA's


----------



## KentaZX (Nov 19, 2014)

duke_srg said:


> IMHO play coin setter won't work in user mode anyway.


 
oh....really? ....Well I guess I dont need CN then.


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 19, 2014)

weatMod said:


> probably will need it all the time at first then i bet soon after someone will find a way to run devmen and install CIA's



I see. I'm new to the 3ds scene (I've been patiently waiting to jump in as I never had a 4.5 firmware 3ds  lol) but I was very active in Wii homebrew. So does it work the same for 3ds as in CIA's being the same as CFW's for the Wii?

Assuming a CIA is the same as a CFW for Wii?


----------



## weatMod (Nov 19, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> I see. I'm new to the 3ds scene (I've been patiently waiting to jump in as I never had a 4.5 firmware 3ds  lol) but I was very active in Wii homebrew. So does it work the same for 3ds as in CIA's being the same as CFW's for the Wii?
> 
> Assuming a CIA is the same as a CFW for Wii?


 
no  a CIA is more like a .WAD file on the wii is,  you can install  roms eshop or retail and other stuff to the home menu the file used to install it is a CIA ,but it only works on 4.5 still,  maybe after GW releases their new update it will be possible on 9.x  ,  or maybe  ssspwn will be used to create a way to do it in the future ,or maybe they both will end up supporting it


----------



## Yil (Nov 19, 2014)

Question, will gateway or sky3ds work


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 19, 2014)

O





weatMod said:


> no  a CIA is more like a .WAD file on the wii is,  you can install  roms eshop or retail and other stuff to the home menu the file used to install it is a CIA ,but it only works on 4.5 still,  maybe after GW releases their new update it will be possible on 9.x  ,  or maybe  ssspwn will be used to create a way to do it in the future ,or maybe they both will end up supporting it



Ok that makes perfect sense. So in this way, hypothetically speaking, the rom installed by CIA acts as though if you downloaded it from the eShop? If so, also hypothetically speaking, wouldn't region unlocking also be necessary (at least here in the US) as I hear only the Japanese version works for Smealums exploit?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

Calm your tits North America, they're still avail at MSRP


----------



## hyperg (Nov 19, 2014)

Found CubicNinja and my spare, both new in package, now I wait. I assisted with releasing wiiloader back in the day, wish I was still keeping up with the scenes.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

well, pretty useless. i don't think you can get any more obscure than "cubic ninja".

i have literally never seen it anywhere since the 3DS came out. and i always have an eye out for interesting 3DS games, i frequent 3 different walmats, 1 target, and 4 gamestops, and i have never heard of the title until today. maybe its an American only release.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Good, the guy was a dirty prick for intentionally deceiving you, and now that he's been reported, he's gonna have a fun time dealing with that on Amazing. Did you get a refund? If not, challenge that as well with Amazon, you deserve an explanation and a refund at the very least.


yeah they refunded me the money , but I want the game . Here is what the email said.

Greetings from Amazon.com. 

Thank you for submitting your report. All reports are reviewed by our investigations team. For privacy reasons, the results of our investigations cannot be disclosed, but please know that we will take any appropriate disciplinary actions.

If you are a buyer and have not received a Marketplace order, please note that items shipped using USPS Standard Rate usually arrive in 4 to 14 business days, but occasionally may take longer. Buyers are encouraged to contact sellers directly with any questions related to delivery time, order details, or to arrange for a return, refund, or exchange.

If you have already contacted your seller, please review the terms of our A-to-z Guarantee. After 30 days, but no longer than 90 days, from the date of purchase, buyers may submit a claim.

Amazon.com A-to-z Guarantee:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=537868

If you have received a suspicious e-mail that appears to be from Amazon.com, or have questions about safety, security and privacy on Amazon.com, please visit our Help Pages below:

Privacy & Security on Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=551434

If you have questions about selling or buying on Amazon.com, please visit our Help Page section at the web pages below:

Selling At Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=1161234

Ordering from Amazon.com Merchants
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=537794

Thank you again for bringing this matter to our attention.

Best Regards, 

Seller Performance Team
Amazon.com

And the is the sellers info  http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/detail...82-3501008&seller=APQN046SGQHM3#aag_legalInfo


----------



## heartgold (Nov 19, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> Are there that many copies of that game available though?


 
Bro, the game doesn't even exist in the UK. Lol nowhere to be found.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 19, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Bro, the game doesn't even exist in the UK. Lol nowhere to be found.


 
Yeah I feel really bad for UK and seemingly AU.


----------



## RenegadeKid (Nov 20, 2014)

I hope Smea will provide the links soon, cause since the name of the game was revealed to the public, Nintendo has had a lot of time to look into it and as I said in a previous post, if you look at the Vita hacking scene with the exploits based on saves, you should know that this kind of exploits can be easily patched by Sony and Nintendo with a simple update of the firmware, especially the exploits revealed to the public.

I guess tomorrow or soon, Nintendo is going to update the firmware, our 3DS will be more "stable".


----------



## amoulton (Nov 20, 2014)

RenegadeKid said:


> I hope Smea will provide the links soon, cause since the name of the game was revealed to the public, Nintendo has had a lot of time to look into it and as I said in a previous post, if you look at the Vita hacking scene with the exploits based on saves, you should know that this kind of exploits can be easily patched by Sony and Nintendo with a simple update of the firmware, especially the exploits revealed to the public.
> 
> I guess tomorrow or soon, Nintendo is going to update the firmware, our 3DS will be more "stable".


 
I've had my wifi off since they said gateway would work on 9.2


----------



## flarn2006 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm confused by this part:



> I mention that 3DS backups will not be compatible with smealum's exploit so long as it belongs to smealum. The way this exploit was explained to me was that the developers of Cubic Ninja were trying to essentially prevent a backdoor to exploit their code, but in the process of working on that backdoor they opened up a bigger vulnerability, which made this exploit all the more possible. There is a ton more information on smealum's dev blog that goes into the exploit details. In return for the backdoor, unauthorized code is allowed to run in arm11 but it won't be enough to break the system completely down to let people do what they want, ie piracy.​


 
Did the developers of Cubic Ninja intentionally make it vulnerable or something? And what does "so long as it belongs to smealum" mean?


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 20, 2014)

Can't wait, been waiting forever to run homebrew... Miss me some good old tehskeen quality programs.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2014)

flarn2006 said:


> I'm confused by this part:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the developers of Cubic Ninja intentionally make it vulnerable or something? And what does "so long as it belongs to smealum" mean?


 
They were trying to avoid such vulnerabilities, but actually an exploitale flaw in their code exist.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 20, 2014)

flarn2006 said:


> I'm confused by this part:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the developers of Cubic Ninja intentionally make it vulnerable or something? And what does "so long as it belongs to smealum" mean?


 
It means smealum doesn't condone piracy, and as long as he's the one making the software, it's not going to enable 'backups'. I tend to doubt they made their software vulnerable on purpose but who knows. Apparently the company that developed it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## flarn2006 (Nov 20, 2014)

amoulton said:


> It means smealum doesn't condone piracy, and as long as he's the one making the software, it's not going to enable 'backups'. I tend to doubt they made their software vulnerable on purpose but who knows. Apparently the company that developed it doesn't exist anymore.


Well yeah I know that, but that seems to imply he could have made it load backups if he wanted to. If that's the case, once the exploit is public, it's only a matter of time in which someone creates another homebrew loader that uses the same exploit, but does load backups, right?


----------



## clemull (Nov 20, 2014)

This person switched the four with the one in the price.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 20, 2014)

flarn2006 said:


> Well yeah I know that, but that seems to imply he could have made it load backups if he wanted to. If that's the case, once the exploit is public, it's only a matter of time in which someone creates another homebrew loader that uses the same exploit, but does load backups, right?


 


Ryukouki said:


> *This exploit will also not run 3DS ROMs or backups*. The way this exploit was explained to me was that the developers of Cubic Ninja were trying to essentially prevent a backdoor to exploit their code, but in the process of working on that backdoor they opened up a bigger vulnerability, which made this exploit all the more possible. There is a ton more information on smealum's dev blog that goes into the exploit details. In return for the backdoor, unauthorized code is allowed to run in arm11 but it won't be enough to break the system completely down to let people do what they want, ie piracy. Looking at the current 4.5 version exploit for flash chips, you have two different exploits, an MSET DS User Profile exploit, providing Arm11 usermode capabilities, and a firmware vulnerability that allows arm9 code execution. The higher firmwares patched the later portion, but the exploit here swaps the firmware exploit with the ability to run arbitrary code, which in turn runs code but can't go much further than that. So this means that while smealum owns the exploit, he is absolutely not going to dabble in modifying it so that piracy can run rampant, but once the exploit goes live, there is no way to predict the course of events that will follow.


(Ryukouki is the source of first-hand knowledge in this thread)


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2014)

flarn2006 said:


> Well yeah I know that, but that seems to imply he could have made it load backups if he wanted to. If that's the case, once the exploit is public, it's only a matter of time in which someone creates another homebrew loader that uses the same exploit, but does load backups, right?


 

People really want to discredit his work, don't they? Not to mention, people only want ROM loading just out of spite. Want ROMs? Use a freaking Gateway.


----------



## duddled (Nov 20, 2014)

Surely this exploit will work with the Sky3DS.

P.S. Sorry if this has already been mentioned in any of the previous 70 pages.


----------



## cvskid (Nov 20, 2014)

RenegadeKid said:


> I hope Smea will provide the links soon, cause since the name of the game was revealed to the public, Nintendo has had a lot of time to look into it and as I said in a previous post, if you look at the Vita hacking scene with the exploits based on saves, you should know that this kind of exploits can be easily patched by Sony and Nintendo with a simple update of the firmware, especially the exploits revealed to the public.
> 
> I guess tomorrow or soon, Nintendo is going to update the firmware, our 3DS will be more "stable".


https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534606098754326529

From reading that i was thinking that it would be sort of hard to figure out what to patch, still new to the whole 3ds homebrew so forgive me if im thinking about it wrong.

One more thing, i know you are supposed to keep the wifi off but is it possible to load up a game first and THEN turn the wifi switch on, like to play mario kart or something online and when you are done playing turn the wifi switch off before exiting the game to go back into the main menu?


----------



## Helper (Nov 20, 2014)

air2004 said:


> yeah they refunded me the money , but I want the game . Here is what the email said.
> 
> Greetings from Amazon.com.
> 
> Thank you for submitting your report. All reports are reviewed by our investigations team. For privacy reasons, the results of our investigations cannot be disclosed, but please know that we will take any appropriate disciplinary actions.


 
"We won't actually tell you anything at all--we must protect the scalpers--but please, rest assured that _justice_ came. All is right with the world. Please, go back to sleep."



amoulton said:


> I've had my wifi off since they said gateway would work on 9.2


Same here. I don't even have a Gateway, the announcement made me update from 5.* no-man's-land firmware to 9.2. With WiFi disable on my 3DS since then. Although, I kinda wanted to turn off the router in case of, like, secret uber Ninty haxxing skillz.

Unrelated 1:
Not trying to spread FUDD or anything. Just wasting time until... anything. I don't know anything about the video game development/manufacturing/distribution cycle, but have we ever seen more than one revision of a commercial 3DS (or DS) release? Could, for example, two cards of the same game hold two different revisions of the game software?

Unrelated 2:
Has anybody laid claim to developing a Sega Genesis emulator, yet?


----------



## ieatpixels (Nov 20, 2014)

It's funny this exploit was meant to be a more freely accessible way of running unsigned code than the 4.5-restricted Gateway exploit, but with the rarity of Cubic Ninja that point is taken away. It's a million times easier to find a 4.5 3DS than it is to find a copy of Cubic Ninja.
Just an observation.


----------



## Helper (Nov 20, 2014)

ieatpixels said:


> It's funny this exploit was meant to be a more freely accessible way of running unsigned code than the 4.5-restricted Gateway exploit, but with the rarity of Cubic Ninja that point is taken away. It's a million times easier to find a 4.5 3DS than it is to find a copy of Cubic Ninja.
> Just an observation.


And a Gateway is cheaper than CN, depending on where you find CN.

I'd rather fund the Chinese mafia than random-ass scalpers. (Mafia part is joke, pls don't hate.)

This must depress smea a little bit... so much for "homebrew for all".


----------



## magicrat (Nov 20, 2014)

For those who got a used copy (like myself), I made a quick video on how to reset the data for Cubic Ninja


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2014)

Helper said:


> And a Gateway is cheaper than CN, depending on where you find CN.
> 
> I'd rather fund the Chinese mafia than random-ass scalpers. (Mafia part is joke, pls don't hate.)
> 
> This must depress smea a little bit... so much for "homebrew for all".


 
If the 9.x gateway solution is really made and accessible to everyone: It will cost a gateway card only. just use the CN rom and voila 
Of course Sky3ds would work too. but a 120$ flashcard... nope.


----------



## Helper (Nov 20, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> If the 9.x gateway solution is really made and accessible to everyone: It will cost a gateway card only. just use the CN rom and voila
> Of course Sky3ds would work too. but a 120$ flashcard... nope.


I think we can all agree: when it is actually fathomable to think about buying a $120 DRM-locked pirate flashcard to avoid paying $60 for a $5 game... absolutely everything in the world is completely and totally fucked up.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 20, 2014)

Added FAQ.


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 20, 2014)

@RyuAre there any plans of creating an all in one thread with step by step instructions on everything you can do with the 3ds, similar to the DS flashcarts threads?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 20, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> @RyuAre there any plans of creating an all in one thread with step by step instructions on everything you can do with the 3ds, similar to the DS flashcarts threads?


 

It's going to be updated in the very first post when the time comes. This thread is really not leaving the front page anytime soon, so you'll most likely see an [Update 2] tag or something similar in the first post, with more information. I'll also post here (and watch it drown in the replies) when more information is added, so don't worry. You guys will know right away.


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 20, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It's going to be updated in the very first post when the time comes. This thread is really not leaving the front page anytime soon, so you'll most likely see an [Update 2] tag or something similar in the first post, with more information. I'll also post here (and watch it drown in the replies) when more information is added, so don't worry. You guys will know right away.


I was meaning in the broadest sense possible. One thread covering/linking to all the different flashcarts, dev menu, CIA installation, homebrew etc. explaining everything there is to know about 3ds hacking, making everything easy to find.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 20, 2014)

Drak0rex said:


> I was meaning in the broadest sense possible. One thread covering/linking to all the different flashcarts, dev menu, CIA installation, homebrew etc. explaining everything there is to know about 3ds hacking, making everything easy to find.


 

If anything that thing is going to take a long time to create, and my time is actually extremely limited these days...  I'll try, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 20, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> If anything that thing is going to take a long time to create, and my time is actually extremely limited these days...  I'll try, but I can't promise anything.


If not you, then maybe someone else skilled in making neat, organized, everything you need to know threads. You must be of some influence around here. I'm sure you could "rally the troops" so to speak.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 20, 2014)

report all violations I am ....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cubic-Ninja...3516?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item418aea6d8c


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 20, 2014)

magicrat said:


> For those who got a used copy (like myself), I made a quick video on how to reset the data for Cubic Ninja


 

is deleting data needed for homebrew or is this just for people that want to start over


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> is deleting data needed for homebrew or is this just for people that want to start over


 
Just for people who wants to start over.


----------



## luney (Nov 20, 2014)

What sucks too is that the news articles are posting/reporting his name. Hope the big N doesn't hit him with a C&D before saturday. This waiting crap is a bad idea. I think it will be stopped before it even starts. I will then laugh hard at the jerks that went around town buying every copy.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 20, 2014)

I will post what I get back on my end . It would be funny if a new bug is released prior to the unveiling.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2014)

The worst (and still cool) thing he would do is say there's another game. I doubt he will be like "lel Not Cubic Ninja".


----------



## weatMod (Nov 20, 2014)

luney said:


> What sucks too is that the news articles are posting/reporting his name. Hope the big N doesn't hit him with a C&D before saturday. This waiting crap is a bad idea. I think it will be stopped before it even starts. I will then laugh hard at the jerks that went around town buying every copy.


 
oh no not that , what are they going to do drag him into court ,file a TRO , give him  tons of free publicity and get him a  job at faceberg


----------



## flarn2006 (Nov 20, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> People really want to discredit his work, don't they? Not to mention, people only want ROM loading just out of spite. Want ROMs? Use a freaking Gateway.


I can't use Gateway because my 3DS has 9.2. And I don't want it for piracy; I want it so I can modify games. I know Gateway recently announced 9.2 support in the works, but I'm guessing it'll just be like Sky3DS, where the ROMs have to be signed correctly.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 20, 2014)

weatMod said:


> oh no not faceberg


----------



## ken28 (Nov 20, 2014)

amoulton said:


> It means smealum doesn't condone piracy, and as long as he's the one making the software, it's not going to enable 'backups'. I tend to doubt they made their software vulnerable on purpose but who knows. Apparently the company that developed it doesn't exist anymore.


kind of yes and no at the same time. The company in itself doesnt exist anymore but they where absorbed in to their mother company , Marvelous i think.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 20, 2014)

flarn2006 said:


> I can't use Gateway because my 3DS has 9.2. And I don't want it for piracy; I want it so I can modify games. I know Gateway recently announced 9.2 support in the works, but I'm guessing it'll just be like Sky3DS, where the ROMs have to be signed correctly.


 
Yes you could also use the Sky3ds to load CN if you can't wait for the gateway



ken28 said:


> kind of yes and no at the same time. The company in itself doesnt exist anymore but they where absorbed in to their mother company , Marvelous i think.


I guess my point is if by some chance a rouge employee made it vulnerable on purpose, any record of that is probably long gone.


----------



## TwinkleSparkles (Nov 20, 2014)

luney said:


> What sucks too is that the news articles are posting/reporting his name. Hope the big N doesn't hit him with a C&D before saturday. This waiting crap is a bad idea. I think it will be stopped before it even starts. I will then laugh hard at the jerks that went around town buying every copy.


 
Happened before. Nothing comes out of it except that lawyers get richer. Nintendo cannot do shit. We have the right to unlock our devices to run our own codes. Nintendo can shove their warranty up their ass.


----------



## magicrat (Nov 20, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> is deleting data needed for homebrew or is this just for people that want to start over


Not 100% sure myself. See below.



rishard10212 said:


> Read this on a product review for Cubic Ninja, does this mean if I bought my game used I won't be able to do the exploit??


 


smealum said:


> there is a way, just hold L+R+X+Y in main menu. not sure why there isn't an option in the menu but that works fine.


 
These comments made me think that the game needs to be cleared to use the exploit. Not sure how others are reading it. Maybe smealum or Ryukouki can offer some clarification.


----------



## magicrat (Nov 20, 2014)

DELETED DOUBLE UP


----------



## kryptos86 (Nov 20, 2014)

TwinkleSparkles said:


> Happened before. Nothing comes out of it except that lawyers get richer. Nintendo cannot do shit. We have the right to unlock our devices to run our own codes. Nintendo can shove their warranty up their ass.



Danm right!


----------



## enigma85 (Nov 20, 2014)

so who is writing the virtualboy emulator that supports glassesless 3d?!??!?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 20, 2014)

ken28 said:


> These comments made me think that the game needs to be cleared to use the exploit


 
IIRC at some point smealum said your save game files are safe, but I don't have the link.


----------



## klim28 (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow Cubic Ninja is gone in the Japanese eShop. They even had an announcement about it at the notification tab.


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 20, 2014)

Very good write up, and good news after all. I'm with smea on this one too, piracy for me isn't something I'd like to see happen, but region free is all I want.
This would be very interesting to see if this kicks Nintendo up the ass to make the PORTABLE system region free. It honestly should of to begin with. As most of us know, region locking only increases piracy or those who don't pirate actually pirate to play a series that never gets localised. 

So I'm looking forward to the release of this, anything unsigned is fun to see on a system for the first time.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2014)

klim28 said:


> Wow Cubic Ninja is gone in the Japanese eShop. They even had an announcement about it at the notification tab.


What exactly did the announcement say?


----------



## Helper (Nov 20, 2014)

HEX1GON said:


> Very good write up, and good news after all. I'm with smea on this one too, piracy for me isn't something I'd like to see happen, but region free is all I want.
> This would be very interesting to see if this kicks Nintendo up the ass to make the PORTABLE system region free. It honestly should of to begin with. As most of us know, region locking only increases piracy or those who don't pirate actually pirate to play a series that never gets localised.
> 
> So I'm looking forward to the release of this, anything unsigned is fun to see on a system for the first time.


 
Announcement, Nintendo, November 24th:

"We're pleased to announce update 9.3 for the 3DS, improves stability, [... blah blah blah woooords ...] and allows games from any region to be played on any 3DS. (btw, this also patches smea haxx.)

Much love,
Nintendo."


----------



## klim28 (Nov 20, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> What exactly did the announcement say?


Sorry I can't read any Japanese but here is the screenshot mentioning Cubic Ninja



Spoiler


----------



## wischmob (Nov 20, 2014)

So i have tried to get my hands on a copy of Cubic Ninja, but its extinct in Germany now as well (PM me if there´s a possibility without paying a full month´s worth salary)

So i had the thought to use my Gateway to trigger the exploit. SInce i dont know how it works, this is based on my assumption. If the exploit works in emuNAND, it would be sufficient to use a rom of the game. But since last update Gatewayer´s are able to install .cia files, right? So, if the exploit cannot be triggered in emuNAND because the 3DS does not reboot straight into emuNAND, and if i´m able to install .cia files, chances are it will work when i install the game as a .cia into emuNAND, extract the NAND using the tool and inject it as my sysNAND - my 3DSXL is HW-modded and i´d like to take advantage of this. This way i literally have a mix of eshop and retail version installed in my sysNAND. Crossing my fingers that it´ll work.

BTW way why in the heavens of hell did the game get called out before 22nd - when i first saw the announcement, it was already too late. I was waiting for the 22nd for this -.-


----------



## duke_srg (Nov 20, 2014)

wischmob said:


> So i had the thought to use my Gateway to trigger the exploit.


 
If you have a working GW, you do not need this exploit at all.


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 20, 2014)

wischmob said:


> So i have tried to get my hands on a copy of Cubic Ninja, but its extinct in Germany now as well (PM me if there´s a possibility without paying a full month´s worth salary)
> 
> So i had the thought to use my Gateway to trigger the exploit. SInce i dont know how it works, this is based on my assumption. If the exploit works in emuNAND, it would be sufficient to use a rom of the game. But since last update Gatewayer´s are able to install .cia files, right? So, if the exploit cannot be triggered in emuNAND because the 3DS does not reboot straight into emuNAND, and if i´m able to install .cia files, chances are it will work when i install the game as a .cia into emuNAND, extract the NAND using the tool and inject it as my sysNAND - my 3DSXL is HW-modded and i´d like to take advantage of this. This way i literally have a mix of eshop and retail version installed in my sysNAND. Crossing my fingers that it´ll work.
> 
> BTW way why in the heavens of hell did the game get called out before 22nd - when i first saw the announcement, it was already too late. I was waiting for the 22nd for this -.-


 

I paid a mini-premium for my copy, but they are going up fairly quick. Some are silly to think it's a piracy door opener.


----------



## wischmob (Nov 20, 2014)

I may not need it, but i like to do all the stuff i possibly can with my system. This includes a non-piracy homebrew-enabling exploit through a bad programmed game


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

wischmob said:


> I may not need it, but i like to do all the stuff i possibly can with my system. This includes a non-piracy homebrew-enabling exploit through a bad programmed game


You mean an smartly programmed game


----------



## wischmob (Nov 20, 2014)

Ah, yes, of course smartly programmed. One should call them and thank them for their great work.

That leaves the question, what would happen if people like smealum would work at a game development studio? Exploits, exploits everywhere?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 20, 2014)

Must say being around at the start of these things sure is interesting. Watching the prices shoot around, people hoarding, people speculating. Pretty fun to keep track of on the side.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

Still looking  I'm not paying £50+ prices like what are on eBay.


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 20, 2014)

mech said:


> Still looking  I'm not paying £50+ prices like what are on eBay.


 

I paid $55 for mine. It's about $10+ over that now.


----------



## minexew (Nov 20, 2014)

*MY CODE IS READY*

By the way, the game is STILL available here for about 11 yurodollars.
Based Central Europe.


----------



## wischmob (Nov 20, 2014)

And where? Would you please send me a PM or write it into the topic? Because google shopping doesnt even list it anymore, on ebay it is pricing sky high, on amazon it is either extinct or in the same situation like on ebay. I cant find any other shop.


----------



## cvskid (Nov 20, 2014)

wischmob said:


> And where? Would you please send me a PM or write it into the topic? Because google shopping doesnt even list it anymore, on ebay it is pricing sky high, on amazon it is either extinct or in the same situation like on ebay. I cant find any other shop.


At this point you might not have a choice but to pay that much money unfortunately. It's like people were watching smea like a hawk waiting for the game to be announced.


----------



## slowmotioning (Nov 20, 2014)

cvskid said:


> At this point you might not have a choice but to pay that much money unfortunately. It's like people were watching smea like a hawk waiting for the game to be announced.


 

Everyone should've seen it coming.

Honestly I'd just wait until the hype dies down a bit if you're not into spending an exorbitant amount of cash for the game.


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 20, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


> Must say being around at the start of these things sure is interesting. Watching the prices shoot around, *people hoarding*, people speculating. Pretty fun to keep track of on the side.


 
Understatement?


----------



## siFippo (Nov 20, 2014)

klim28 said:


> Spoiler


 
Nice circle pad you got there!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

HEX1GON said:


> Understatement?


What a cock he Is lol


----------



## Helper (Nov 20, 2014)

HEX1GON said:


> Understatement?





			
				dickcheese the ebayer said:
			
		

> I'm sure the reason you are here is in preparation for HOMEBREW! I'm excited


 
Alright, I'm sure that suggesting any kind of violent action against anybody is against forum rules, state law, federal law, international law, or some combination thereof. And that's not at all what I'm doing. So, that's a good thing.

On an unrelated note: if somebody here were to be involved in some horrible accident that happens to, uh, inconvenience one of these fine... sale people... I don't think that would be.... uh, I don't think that would not _not_ be a good thing.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

The girlfriend just sent me this, she found me one!


Screw you scalpers.


----------



## Helper (Nov 20, 2014)

mech said:


> The girlfriend just sent me this, she found me one!
> 
> 
> Screw you scalpers.


I trust marriage is in the plans?


----------



## W4T4R1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Helper said:


> I trust marriage is in the plans?


 
If so, they could choose Smealum as Priest


----------



## amoulton (Nov 20, 2014)

slowmotioning said:


> Everyone should've seen it coming.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

We don't all have a crystal ball.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 20, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Bro, the game doesn't even exist in the UK. Lol nowhere to be found.


 
There are PAL copies (just look for the PEGI rating and you'll know) so they do exist but they're just hard to find.

I tried three stores today and none of them had it it's a shame because I wanted to give them away in good faith.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> There are PAL copies (just look for the PEGI rating and you'll know) so they do exist but they're just hard to find.
> 
> I tried three stores today and none of them had it it's a shame because I wanted to give them away in good faith.


 
It is pretty hard to find in the UK, there's like 20 in eBay UK for over £50 and that's it!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 20, 2014)

mech said:


> It is pretty hard to find in the UK, there's like 20 in eBay UK for over £50 and that's it!


 
GAME in-store is apparently selling Cubic Ninja for £7.99 but good luck finding one that has in stock!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

Keep checking their game.co.uk website,  it's changed from no stock to stock a few times already,  keep refreshing it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 20, 2014)

mech said:


> Keep checking their game.co.uk website, it's changed from no stock to stock a few times already, keep refreshing it.


 
It was posted yesterday for being an in-store deal at HUKD so the website itself doesn't really matter.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/cubic-ninja-3ds-7-99-pre-owned-instore-game-2055184


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It was posted yesterday for being an in-store deal at HUKD so the website itself doesn't really matter.
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/cubic-ninja-3ds-7-99-pre-owned-instore-game-2055184


 
I pressed refresh about 20 mins ago and bought one,  got confirmation email too. So yes it does matter.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Nov 20, 2014)

Well as the game is now gone from the eshop and real shops when will the exploit get released? WHY are the waiting?


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 20, 2014)

mech said:


> The girlfriend just sent me this, she found me one!
> 
> 
> Screw you scalpers.


 
Dude, marry her


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 20, 2014)

Just as a reminder, I am giving away three free copies of Cubic Ninja (US region), in exchange for acts of kindness. Check the forums for the post.


----------



## Disco (Nov 20, 2014)

My body is ready 







Found it in local store, last piece cca 13€/16,5$


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 20, 2014)

mech said:


> I pressed refresh about 20 mins ago and bought one, got confirmation email too. So yes it does matter.


The deal posted was advertised for in-store not the website but lucky you. You're probably gonna scalp it aren't you?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The deal posted was advertised for in-store not the website but lucky you. You're probably gonna scalp it aren't you?


 
Not that it's any of your business but no,  this copy will be a gift for the Mrs as we have a 3ds each.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 20, 2014)

mech said:


> Not that it's any of your business but no, this copy will be a gift for the Mrs as we have a 3ds each.


 
At least it's not going into the hands of resellers.


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 20, 2014)

Disco said:


> My body is ready
> 
> Found it in local store, last piece cca 13€/16,5$


 
Yeah, we know what the cover looks like. I think it's a little rude to rub it in other's faces who are having trouble finding it :/



mech said:


> It is pretty hard to find in the UK, there's like 20 in eBay UK for over £50 and that's it!


 


You know, on the 18th around 10PM. There was one copy (Australian release) on eBay.. another 8 hours, it started to flood with them. It was funny to see how many bids were retracted though


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

HEX1GON said:


> Yeah, we know what the cover looks like. I think it's a little rude to rub it in other's faces who are having trouble finding it :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that sounds promising for the prices to drop for actual gamers that need it, they are like trying to find rocking horse shit over here.


----------



## Disco (Nov 20, 2014)

HEX1GON said:


> Yeah, we know what the cover looks like. I think it's a little rude to rub it in other's faces who are having trouble finding it :/
> You know, on the 18th around 10PM. There was one copy (Australian release) on eBay.. another 8 hours, it started to flood with them. It was funny to see how many bids were retracted though


 
I'm not rubbi'n it, I'm just super happy that I found it here in Croatia where retailers don't know what this is


----------



## JamiePashley (Nov 20, 2014)

I managed to pick up a copy from GAME for £7.99 yesterday. Last one they had though. They are still out there, you just have to hunt!


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 20, 2014)

mech said:


> Well that sounds promising for the prices to drop for actual gamers that need it, they are like trying to find rocking horse shit over here.


 
Considering how saturated the market is now for it, the price certainly would go down, it was a rare game over here beforehand now it's rather common. It's like when an actor dies, everything shows and goes up but before no one gave a shit. 




Disco said:


> I'm not rubbi'n it, I'm just super happy that I found it here in Croatia where retailers don't know what this is


I sensed you were happy about it, and you should be. Just when people take photos of something and mention it, seems a bit 'show offy' to me. 
Stores here had no idea about the game until I asked for it. Now they all know since Nintendo yelled at them.


----------



## Disco (Nov 20, 2014)

My country is not supported by big N or M$, only PS have official support over here (we can buy PSN cards etc... you can see the flag in my signature), so no yelling here


----------



## ken28 (Nov 20, 2014)

Just did get it from my local post office after I wasn't home yesterday


----------



## amoulton (Nov 20, 2014)

ken28 said:


> Just did get it from my local post office after I wasn't home yesterday


 
I just got my copy of dead or alive lol


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 20, 2014)

Grabbed another at a local Gamestop for $5 last night, this time with original case      Going to give away the loose cart to a friend before he pays a POS scalper some outrageous extortionate price.


----------



## sonicjam (Nov 20, 2014)

I think the guys who can't find it think outside of the box. There are store here in the US that sale games in a very small section just to make a little extra cash. I saw rockband for the ps3 for $5 at a store that usually sale items that didn't sold well or over stocked or discontinued, or what ever reason. Try those stores you might find one!


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 20, 2014)

I've got a question....how were some people able to guess the game before it was announced. I even saw smea trying to debunk rumors of it being CN on his twitter...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> I've got a question....how were some people able to guess the game before it was announced. I even saw smea trying to debunk rumors of it being CN on his twitter...


there is no proof they did.


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 20, 2014)

R





mech said:


> there is no proof they did.



Well maybe no concrete proof...but I've seen people say they bought the game early on because they picked up on certain hints which led them to the conclusion that it was CN. I don't think anybody is lame enough to lie about that... At least I hope. 

I'm just wondering what those hints are and how they managed to guess?


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 20, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> I've got a question....how were some people able to guess the game before it was announced. I even saw smea trying to debunk rumors of it being CN on his twitter...


 
Those idiots ruined the exploits release bro instead of announcing the game out in the open I would have dm people that asked so Nintendo doesn't see what game it is


----------



## enigma85 (Nov 20, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> R
> 
> Well maybe no concrete proof...but I've seen people say they bought the game early on because they picked up on certain hints which led them to the conclusion that it was CN. I don't think anybody is lame enough to lie about that... At least I hope.
> 
> I'm just wondering what those hints are and how they managed to guess?


 

if you followed smeal's twitter he said he was gonna announce the game a few days before the 22nd. I'm sure some people guessed but some people just knew too. Everyone that says they were waiting till the 22nd misread smeal's tweets. the files are being released on the 22nd.


----------



## Vorago (Nov 20, 2014)

digipimp75 said:


> Grabbed another at a local Gamestop for $5 last night, this time with original case  Going to give away the loose cart to a friend before he pays a POS scalper some outrageous extortionate price.


 
You were just in time, too. It looks like GameStop has hiked the price of a used copy of Cubic Ninja up to $40!


----------



## vulp_vibes (Nov 20, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> I've got a question....how were some people able to guess the game before it was announced. I even saw smea trying to debunk rumors of it being CN on his twitter...


smea's hints regarding its price and availability narrowed it down to a small set of games, plus some fun speculations like sss standing for shinobi x shinobi x shinobi (ninja cubed), but for me personally it was when he asked people to make him a webpage for his exploit, one had sample text vaguely detailing the instructions to install it, and one bit of text in the instructions was less vague: "Hit 'play' and your 3ds will say that it is updating." I watched gameplay videos that started from booting the cart for the few games it was narrowed down to and only cubic ninja had a "play" option on its main menu. quite a stretch (and a killer wait since the end of august to see if I had bought the right game) but it paid off haha


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 20, 2014)

Finally got my copie of Cubic Ninja ^^


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 20, 2014)

Vorago said:


> You were just in time, too. It looks like GameStop has hiked the price of a used copy of Cubic Ninja up to $40!




Well, now it's not just scalpers that are inflating the price, but GameStop is getting a piece of the action, too? 

This is disgusting. GameStop is trying to profit from smealum's work. I cannot believe this.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 20, 2014)

Vorago said:


> You were just in time, too. It looks like GameStop has hiked the price of a used copy of Cubic Ninja up to $40!


 
Thats just their regular pricing


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

CEX in the UK did the same £5 up to £60 now LOL they are making money off of homebrew!


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 20, 2014)

Vorago said:


> You were just in time, too. It looks like GameStop has hiked the price of a used copy of Cubic Ninja up to $40!


 
Holy crap! Yeah I reserved it online for store pickup Tuesday afternoon, but didn't pick up until last night before closing. The confirmation email that they send states "current store pricing applies", so I was nervous that they were going to say "That'll be $50 sir" lol. They must have jacked the price up this morning.. ridiculous!


----------



## minexew (Nov 20, 2014)

Neo Draven said:


> Well, now it's not just scalpers that are inflating the price, but GameStop is getting a piece of the action, too?
> 
> This is disgusting. GameStop is trying to profit from smealum's work. I cannot believe this.


 
You've never ran a business, have you?


----------



## sonicjam (Nov 20, 2014)

Vorago said:


> You were just in time, too. It looks like GameStop has hiked the price of a used copy of Cubic Ninja up to $40!


 

wow well good thing I got mine before they hiked the price lol


----------



## dehry (Nov 20, 2014)

There's at most one or two copies per state now. Prior to Monday it was a crappy game no one wanted with plenty of stock. Now all of a sudden they only have a couple copies and high demand. Probably if you go to the store and they have a $5 price tag still on it, you could ask a manager to honor it.

E: Also, doesn't that make the trade in value around $20-$25 now?


----------



## Ozz465 (Nov 20, 2014)

Just found  a copy for sale at 4.99$ , went to buy it and the GS employee scanned it and said it was 39.99$, Ill wait for now .


----------



## vulp_vibes (Nov 20, 2014)

dehry said:


> There's at most one or two copies per state now. Prior to Monday it was a crappy game no one wanted with plenty of stock. Now all of a sudden they only have a couple copies and high demand. Probably if you go to the store and they have a $5 price tag still on it, you could ask a manager to honor it.
> 
> E: Also, doesn't that make the trade in value around $20-$25 now?







one would think so


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 20, 2014)

minexew said:


> You've never ran a business, have you?


Yes, I have. Honorably. Without intentionally buying up a product that I had nothing to do with, then gouging people to the bone, profiting off of other people's hard work. I have morals and ethics.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 20, 2014)

Neo Draven said:


> Yes, I have. Honorably. Without intentionally buying up a product that I had nothing to do with, then gouging people to the bone, profiting off of other people's hard work. I have morals and ethics.


As have I. One thing a lot of people seem to have a problem is that they seem to equate legal with moral. As if something that was illegal was instantly immoral, and something that's legal is perfectly fine.

If a company is doing something immoral, but perfectly legal, that doesn't mean you can't still call them out for it. Yes, a business can use all the legal dirty tricks in the books to make money, but that doesn't mean they aren't doing legal dirty tricks or that they're even deserving of your money. </rant>

On topic, if a game suddenly becomes rare and demand is high, then the prices go up. It wouldn't be right if there were loads of copies available, but since there are so few copies, it makes a lot more sense to raise the price. But to raise it that much?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

im betting they just looked on ebay.


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 20, 2014)

pyorin said:


> smea's hints regarding its price and availability narrowed it down to a small set of games, plus some fun speculations like sss standing for shinobi x shinobi x shinobi (ninja cubed), but for me personally it was when he asked people to make him a webpage for his exploit, one had sample text vaguely detailing the instructions to install it, and one bit of text in the instructions was less vague: "Hit 'play' and your 3ds will say that it is updating." I watched gameplay videos that started from booting the cart for the few games it was narrowed down to and only cubic ninja had a "play" option on its main menu. quite a stretch (and a killer wait since the end of august to see if I had bought the right game) but it paid off haha




Excellent insight. Had I had any idea he was actually giving out clues, I'd have tried my hand too lol Even so, I doubt I would have guess right as I NEVER heard of this game in my life. Also it was really clever of him naming the exploit shinobi x shinobi x shinobi. This guy is brilliant lol


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 20, 2014)

Vorago said:


> You were just in time, too. It looks like GameStop has hiked the price of a used copy of Cubic Ninja up to $40!




Not only does GameStop have just about the worst trade in value policy in the entire industry but they also try to capitalize off hype which is based on an exploit AS A RETAILER lol 

I may never buy from Gamestop again.


BRING BACK FUNCOLAND!


----------



## vulp_vibes (Nov 20, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> Excellent insight. Had I had any idea he was actually giving out clues, I'd have tried my hand too lol Even so, I doubt I would have guess right as I NEVER heard of this game in my life. Also it was really clever of him naming the exploit shinobi x shinobi x shinobi. This guy is brilliant lol


well he said here that it stood for super special secret, but the shinobi cubed guess was just too clever for me to ignore lol


----------



## minexew (Nov 20, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> Not only does GameStop have just about the worst trade in value policy in the entire industry* but they also try to capitalize off hype which is based on an exploit* AS A RETAILER lol
> 
> I may never buy from Gamestop again.


 
I think it's called "market economy". They would have to be stupid to keep selling the game for $5 when there is such a huge demand. This has nothing to do with ethics.


----------



## ilman (Nov 20, 2014)

Btw, anyone know whether Ssspwn will allow for DS mode without a flashcart?
I'd love to have one card off my cases.


----------



## hyperg (Nov 20, 2014)

Business people aren't all ethical to begin with.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 20, 2014)

That's odd. I've been watching the status of my package from Amazon. Yesterday, they had it saying it left City of Industry, CA early in the morning (I live in Sacramento), and now, they backtracked it. The tracking code used for USPS still says it left CoI yesterday, but not on Amazon anymore....

It is from a 3rd-party (with Amazon fulfilling the order), but is it possible that either one of them could somehow recall it before it ever reaches me?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 20, 2014)

but still a legit business making money from an exploitable game still comes across as a grey area to me especially when they sell video games for a living lol.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 20, 2014)

ilman said:


> Btw, anyone know whether Ssspwn will allow for DS mode without a flashcart?
> I'd love to have one card off my cases.


 

I'd love to stop using my DSTWO. That thing sucks the battery dry, even in sleep mode.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Nov 20, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> Not only does GameStop have just about the worst trade in value policy in the entire industry but they also try to capitalize off hype which is based on an exploit AS A RETAILER lol
> 
> I may never buy from Gamestop again.
> 
> ...


 


yeah, it appears they pulled the stocks from their stores at least showing stock online yesterday, then updated the price and put the stock availability back online.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 20, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if GS opened all their new CN copies just so they can mark it up as used.


----------



## Vappy (Nov 20, 2014)

ilman said:


> Btw, anyone know whether Ssspwn will allow for DS mode without a flashcart?
> I'd love to have one card off my cases.


 
He confirmed on twitter earlier that it won't enable launching anything DS mode.


----------



## ChrisCurious (Nov 20, 2014)

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/535551093057388545




*smea* ‏@*smealum* 
so um, something unexpected happened, release date is no longer the 22nd.

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/535552052097585152

 *smea* ‏@*smealum* 
anyway the unexpected thing is this : release is not going to be on the 22nd, NINJHAX will be released tonight, on the 20th !


----------



## ken28 (Nov 20, 2014)

ChrisCurious said:


> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/535551093057388545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he found out that he would allow piracy with it and now tries to search a way to disable this.  <---- a very wild and unlikey guess.


----------



## minexew (Nov 20, 2014)

ChrisCurious said:


> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/535551093057388545


rip in peace ssspwn


----------



## ken28 (Nov 20, 2014)

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/535552052097585152


----------



## magicrat (Nov 20, 2014)

Cubic Ninja in hand and a bit of time for a play with SSSpwn some time in the next few hours


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 20, 2014)

It's going to be released tonight SO what does that mean? it means.. something... the end of the world perhaps? I dunno but it means something.


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 20, 2014)

My copy is only coming next week.  Nuuuuuu....  Well, This means that if any 3DS updates come to block the patch then I'll have to refuse them.  Surprisingly plans HAVE been accelerated as per Smealum's latest tweet. O.o


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 20, 2014)

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/535552052097585152


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 20, 2014)

prepare yourselves gbatemp
pokemon or/as + ssbwiiu + ssspwn

waiting for all the threads asking how to convert 3ds files into 3dsx


----------



## minexew (Nov 20, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> It's going to be released tonight SO what does that mean? it means.. something... the end of the world perhaps? I dunno but it means something.


 
It certainly means no sleep for me because I'll have to get the toolchain working sooner.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, well, well. Exploit tonight and ORAS tomorrow. Goodbye hw.


----------



## enigma85 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ozz465 said:


> Just found a copy for sale at 4.99$ , went to buy it and the GS employee scanned it and said it was 39.99$, Ill wait for now .


 

pssh! i wouldve told the employee to override that shit. not your problem it had the wrong price on it.


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Nov 20, 2014)

And I was almost asleep, doing a final twitter check in bed from my phone.

Wide awake now. Christmas has come early!

Edit: Is Smea in the UK or US? If it's the US I may as well go to bed as there's a good 7 to 12 hours of 'tonight' left there.


----------



## TheNintendoEnthusiast (Nov 20, 2014)

I recently bought the game, I am so excited with the homebrew functionality the 3DS will be able to handle


----------



## L551 (Nov 20, 2014)

enigma85 said:


> pssh! i wouldve told the employee to override that shit. not your problem it had the wrong price on it.


 
Unfortunately, it's not an incorrect price. Gamestop jacked up the price in response to so many people buying the game.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2014)

Release to tonight eh?  my body is ready


----------



## boomario (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm just curious but what you all going to do when the actual exploit comes out today? Considering there isn't much to run on him *yet*, (except for incompleted emulators and homebrews out there) and also it's a userland exploit, in other words, useless (at least for now) if you want to be pirate.


----------



## enigma85 (Nov 20, 2014)

L551 said:


> Unfortunately, it's not an incorrect price. Gamestop jacked up the price in response to so many people buying the game.


 

if the price tag on it is wrong thats their fault hince they should be liable for it. They make mistakes here all the time at my gamestop and they happily oblige to making it right. i'd complain to corporate. it's the employee's job to update the game tags.


----------



## Esppiral (Nov 20, 2014)

f*CK, I don't have cubic ninja T_T


----------



## SLiV3R (Nov 20, 2014)

Cool. I never got my copy. They had no cubic ninja left. I will buy it next week.  Will be fun to see how it works out anyway!!


----------



## L551 (Nov 20, 2014)

enigma85 said:


> if the price tag on it is wrong thats their fault hince they should be liable for it. They make mistakes here all the time at my gamestop and they happily oblige to making it right. i'd complain to corporate. it's the employee's job to update the game tags.


 

I guess it may depend on the location. I know the ones around here tend to be rather rude when it comes to things like that, saying that it's the system and they cannot do anything about it, and the manager cannot change the price the system gives them.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

DoctorBagPhD said:


> And I was almost asleep, doing a final twitter check in bed from my phone.
> 
> Wide awake now. Christmas has come early!
> 
> Edit: Is Smea in the UK or US? If it's the US I may as well go to bed as there's a good 7 to 12 hours of 'tonight' left there.


he lives on the west coast someware. he was originaly frome france though


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 20, 2014)

minexew said:


> I think it's called "market economy". They would have to be stupid to keep selling the game for $5 when there is such a huge demand. This has nothing to do with ethics.




Believe me I understand the business aspect of it being a business man myself. 

However...

What GameStop is doing is essentially trying to take the place of Retailer AND Reseller. A officially licensed retailer generally speaking isn't supposed to price gouge in this sense (especially something known to break the warranty of what it's being used on). Even more terrible is they are pulling original stock to further take advantage. Normally a retailer in their position is supposed to pull the game from their shelves seeing as it's out of production and can't be patched. But that's beside the point. Point is a licensed retailer is trying to play reseller. In other words, they are playing a role outside of their jurisdiction...


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

strangely there is more gamestops around me now that has the game in stock(used) its low stock but its in stock. i wonder if there just pulling old coppies out of storage and just marking them as used.


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Nov 20, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> he lives on the west coast someware. he was originaly frome france though


 
Ahh I see, thanks!

Guess I'll head to bed after all. Will be something awesome to wake up to I suppose


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 20, 2014)

So did the hiked price reached Canada? Thank goodness i already have my copy but still, it sucks for those that didn't have the chance to get the game yet.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 20, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> he lives on the west coast someware. he was originaly frome france though


can someone confirm this?

i did find it weird he said "releasing tonight" when it was 23:00 in france (when i thought he was french)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2014)

dimmidice said:


> can someone confirm this?
> 
> i did find it weird he said "releasing tonight" when it was 23:00 in france (when i thought he was french)


 
Smea said he is living in california


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 20, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Smea said he is living in california


 
thank you! now i can go to bed knowing staying awake is entirely pointless


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 20, 2014)

dimmidice said:


> thank you! now i can go to bed knowing staying awake is entirely pointless



You guys are going to wait 3-5 hours (or maybe even 7 if late night) if you're going to wait for "Tonight"  according to the timezone differences between the UK and California.

I'm up for 2 more hours before I head off and be up at 7AM SAST for work.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 20, 2014)

It's not like the download will run out.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 20, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> It's not like the download will run out.


 
eh it's always fun to follow these things as they happen.


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 20, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> It's not like the download will run out.


Not really bothered anyway, Midnight shifts are always keeping me up until 2AM 3AM in the morning, especially with the line of work that I'm doing.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> It's not like the download will run out.


 
the servers may crash though


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 20, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> the servers may crash though


Weren't there going to be mirrors just in case that happened?


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nostalgianinja said:


> Weren't there going to be mirrors just in case that happened?[/quote


probaly but smea didnt confirm that there would be though


----------



## maDIEmG (Nov 20, 2014)

Just a quick heads up if you live in the metro Atlanta area, the Kmart in snellville that is closing has 3 copies on the shelf as of 11/20/14 6:15pm for under 14.99.  If you live near it's your chance.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

does the 3ds automaticly install 3ds updates? i know it will download them  but the last time i had one automatically downloaded it asked me if i wanted to install it. i think this was on 8.0.0-u though (went to 8.1.0u) so it may have changed in 9.0.0


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 20, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> probaly but smea didnt confirm that there would be though


 
Smea is wise enough to host this elsewhere and foreign to his public server. If he doesn't use jheberg or some other file multi-hoster, I will be surprised.





zbw2000 said:


> does the 3ds automaticly install 3ds updates? i know it will download them but the last time i had one automatically downloaded it asked me if i wanted to install it. i think this was on 8.0.0-u though (went to 8.1.0u) so it may have changed in 9.0.0


 
Only the Wii U does this. Nintendo will alert you beforehand.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

> Only the Wii U does this. Nintendo will alert you beforehand.


and thats what i hate about the wii u. if i remember corectly wasnt there a website that i could put into my router that will block the nintendo update site?


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 20, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> and thats what i hate about the wii u. if i remember corectly wasnt there a website that i could put into my router that will block the nintendo update site?


 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/blocking-update-servers-clarification-needed.367645/


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> and thats what i hate about the wii u. if i remember corectly wasnt there a website that i could put into my router that will block the nintendo update site?


 
Yes, just use all the urls from the wii U ip addresses. I added them all to my 3ds and wiiU assigned ip and no update were prompt, there will always be an error occuring.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Yes, just use all the urls from the wii U ip addresses. I added them all to my 3ds and wiiU assigned ip and no update were prompt, there will always be an error occuring.


and where do i find the urls/ip address? (its probaly realy obvious but im not that great with routers.)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> and where do i find the urls/ip address? (its probaly realy obvious but im not that great with routers.)


 
Read the post above mine.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Read the post above mine.


thanks! now i can turn my wi-fi back on


----------



## cvskid (Nov 20, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> thanks! now i can turn my wi-fi back on


With the 3ds you can't just turn the wifi on once you load up a 3ds game? i figured as long as the wifi is not on in the 3ds main menu that you would be fine.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

cvskid said:


> With the 3ds you can't just turn the wifi on once you load up a 3ds game? i figured as long as the wifi is not on in the 3ds main menu that you would be fine.


the updates will download even if you are in a game. it will take alot longer but they will still download


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe they've changed it since, but I used to do that to play mario kart online with my 4.5 system before emunand (wifi on only after starting the game) and it never downloaded the system update.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

Armadillo said:


> Maybe they've changed it since, but I used to do that to play mario kart online with my 4.5 system before emunand (wifi on only after starting the game) and it never downloaded the system update.


im not an expert so you could be right too.


----------



## TheNintendoEnthusiast (Nov 21, 2014)

Smea is releasing the exploit tonight, he said so on his twitter feed


https://twitter.com/smealum/status/535552052097585152


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

neim81094 said:


> Smea is releasing the exploit tonight, he said so on his twitter feed
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/535552052097585152


 
You're late, it is already known


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

damnit.....I go to my store to get my reserve copy of cubic ninja on saturday. Since it's 30 minutes away from where I live so the gf and I are going to make a day of it....oh well...at least I wasn't scalped..

my advice (if its not too late)...hit the small mom and pop stores GameStop deals are as good as gone, and since with one google word of "cubic ninja" brings more news about homebrew than about the game itself. Making more people self aware.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

The used game at GameStop is $10 more than just buying it on eBay. But honestly, if you didn't scoop one up (or at least try to) when it was $5, you just hate opportunity.


----------



## assassinz (Nov 21, 2014)

Mods, tell smealum I can help host the file. But I won't be able to upload to my host until after work tomorrow which would be around 5AM PT. You can send the file to my email after the initial release if you think people will be causing smealum's download link to crash.

PM me to let me know how this should be handled.  Would I just post a link to the download on the forums?


----------



## cvskid (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> The used game at GameStop is $10 more than just buying it on eBay. But honestly, if you didn't scoop one up (or at least try to) when it was $5, you just hate opportunity.


Weird how the game brand new at gamestop is $20 yet used it is $40.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

cvskid said:


> Weird how the game brand new at gamestop is $20 yet used it is $40.


 
It's just a Xenoblade type deal. The game can't be found new, so they mark it as "cheaper" for psychological reasons. It's "rare" in its incarnation as a used game.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

wonder when Smea will release it so I can stop breaking his twitter and F5


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> wonder when Smea will release it so I can stop breaking his twitter and F5


 
I'm glad I'm not the only one to do it


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 21, 2014)

Sweet! Finally, a hack for the 3ds!


----------



## chr0m (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my New 3DS XL today. They come with 9.0.0-20E. Before I update I just want to make sure that 9.2.0-20E is still the latest and they haven't snuck out a new one today


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to do it


When we were waiting for the game release, I had the tab set to reload every 5 seconds using Tab Mix Plus.


----------



## stussy1 (Nov 21, 2014)

chr0m said:


> I got my New 3DS XL today. They come with 9.0.0-20E. Before I update I just want to make sure that 9.2.0-20E is still the latest and they haven't snuck out a new one today


 
i just grabed one today and updated it to 9.2


----------



## chr0m (Nov 21, 2014)

stussy1 said:


> i just grabed one today and updated it to 9.2


 

Cool, thanks


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> When we were waiting for the game release, I had the tab set to reload every 5 seconds using Tab Mix Plus.


 
Oh YEAH 1000th post 

This day I just got lucky. I came to my computer after a hard day at work. opened twitter and: Exploit game, Cubic Ninja, 2 minutes ago 

I was like:  I already have the game, bought during the speculation period in august. Watching how people are trying hard to get the game since yesterday....


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 21, 2014)

Good he's releasing it tonight. Just in time since my copy came in the mail today


----------



## stussy1 (Nov 21, 2014)

chr0m said:


> Cool, thanks


 


dont no if you noticed but spot pass is on by default dont no what it
is for but might want to turn it off 
also noticed no switch for wifi


----------



## The Minecrafter (Nov 21, 2014)

I know the exploit doesn't give kernel access, but...
Would there be a way in theory to load up the homebrew launcher, select a "game", which would forward to the specific game on the gateway, which would launch the game? Something akin to the forwarder channels on the wii.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

The Minecrafter said:


> I know the exploit doesn't give kernel access, but...
> Would there be a way in theory to load up the homebrew launcher, select a "game", which would forward to the specific game on the gateway, which would launch the game? Something akin to the forwarder channels on the wii.


 
You would need a 3DS with two game slots.


----------



## eagleflies14 (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> You would need a 3DS with two game slots.


 
Or, as someone said earlier, load CN, launch exploit, remove CN and put gateway in, etc etc. I remember reading far into the thread that you could remove the game after loading the launcher.


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 21, 2014)

smea said:
			
		

> 32 minutes


 
Or, 11 PM EST


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

Plasmastar510 said:


> Or, 11 PM EST


 

did smea say that here?


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

Unless he said it on IRC, he's said it nowhere.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

At 11 pm!? Yeah 15 minutes to go, my 3ds is ready


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 21, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> did smea say that here?


 
IRC


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

Plasmastar510 said:


> IRC


 


ohhh on the temp irc right?


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 21, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ohhh on the temp irc right?


 
#3dsdev


----------



## weatMod (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> At 11 pm!? Yeah 15 minutes to go, my 3ds is ready


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

weatMod said:


> -snip-


 
After the release, it will be the dawn of a new day


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn, I almost had an heart atack. Gbatemp crashed my browser for the last 2 minutes.

Video online


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 21, 2014)

11 PM EST strikes. time to get crazee!

EDIT: IT HAS BEEN RELEASED!!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> 11 PM EST strikes. time to get crazee!


 
Released!! http://smealum.net/ninjhax/


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 21, 2014)

Still don't have my copy....  y'all get your brew on without me...I'll just be here...brewless for the time being lol


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Damn, I almost had an heart atack. Gbatemp crashed my browser for the last 2 minutes.
> 
> Video online


 
GBATemp was under load for some reason.


----------



## rishard10212 (Nov 21, 2014)

thenotoriousrod said:


> Still don't have my copy....  y'all get your brew on without me...I'll just be here...brewless for the time being lol


 
yep same looking at saturday according to usps but that was the original date anyways


----------



## cvskid (Nov 21, 2014)

When you try to choose your firmware for New, it does not give the USA region, only Europe and Japan.


----------



## chr0m (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't try as I'm at work, I only have my unopened New 3DS XL here and my Cubic Ninja is at home 

Looking forward to seeing reports.


----------



## Helper (Nov 21, 2014)

weatMod said:


>


I was waiting for that. Starting to get disappointed that nobody had posted it yet


----------



## chr0m (Nov 21, 2014)

cvskid said:


> When you try to choose your firmware for New, it does not give the USA region, only Europe and Japan.


 

Don't choose New 3DS


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

Will try in a minute guys!


----------



## air2004 (Nov 21, 2014)

no for you , come back in 1 week ( no for me either though lol )


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 21, 2014)

First post updated - but unfortunately will be out of town for the next several days due to family emergency. Responses will be slow but I will try to catch some on mobile. Will return evening of November 23rd.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 21, 2014)

Plasmastar510 said:


> GBATemp was under load for some reason.


me too , I rebooted because I thought it was me lol


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2014)

it works beautifully :tears:


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

In firmware, E is the same as U, yeah?


----------



## chr0m (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> In firmware, E is the same as U, yeah?


 

No, E is for Europe/Australia.

Guys, don't choose NEW unless you have a New 3DS. The reason you can only see E and J is because the New 3DS is not out in the US!


----------



## Helper (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> In firmware, E is the same as U, yeah?


Europe is not USA. Europe is one thing. USA is another thing. These two things are not the same thing.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

Woohoo! It works beautifully! 

Thank you very much smealum


----------



## troybot (Nov 21, 2014)

It's beautiful


----------



## chin261 (Nov 21, 2014)

Test n work on gateway 3ds fw 2.6, emunand 9.2.0-20 u.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

Helper said:


> Europe is not USA. Europe is one thing. USA is another thing. These two things are not the same thing.


 
Of course, I was wondering because the denotation of firmware on the page was split between New and Old with "Old" having an old firmware and "New" having a newer one. Condescension only gets you so far, kid.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

saved my QR code Image for my 3DS XL and 4.5 3DS (no gateway folks) and will have to wait for saturday to pick my cubic ninja reserve up (its 30 minutes away)

and it's not gamestop where they will scalp me for the "current market price" crap that others have reported.


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 21, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> saved my QR code Image for my 3DS XL and will have to wait for saturday to pick my reserve up (its 30 minutes away)


 
It seems like the image gets malformed if you save it or something. Have you gotten around that?



Spoiler










 
Edit: Nvm. I'm an idiot. I could get around that if I wanted.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

The cube demo 3ds is really good to watch, I... I think I'm going to cry a bit 

Removing the gamecard triggers a prompt to press home and reboot the console.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2014)

Playing earthbound on blargsnes. I'm so happy right now.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

Plasmastar510 said:


> It seems like the image gets malformed if you save it or something. Have you gotten around that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

basher11 said:


> Playing earthbound on blargsnes. I'm so happy right now.


 
Does BlargSNES have a bug (or limitation rather) where it lacks all sound?


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> Does BlargSNES have a bug (or limitation rather) where it lacks all sound?


 
i think blargsnes doesnt support sound right now.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

basher11 said:


> i think blargsnes doesnt support sound right now.


 
it does, but only in unofficial builds. I don't know how to build 3dsx though.


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 21, 2014)

It could be for naught, I think the installation code on the 3ds calls home and does something. Hence the instructions requiring wifi...


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll buy a dinner for whoever builds a .3dsx of blarg with sound.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> I'll buy a dinner for whoever builds a .3dsx of blarg with sound.


 
Will give a 6pack of beer.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

even though the youtube money and trending views might be tempting...I recommend that NO ONE should do a video tutorial on how to do this and install it.

Nintendo busted my ass for a year of a strike for doing a tutorial of a GUI Coverflow ROM manager homebrew called DSCOVERED (before Spinal_code went retail) not even how to get ROMS or any of that

some belgium anti-piracy motherfuckers who represented Nintendo...because they were too much pussies to do it themselves.

Right now they are caught with their pants down (especially if we find out region lock can be unlocked easily) and they won't think twice to vent their frustration out via copyright strike on the very thing they hate.

if you value your channel. don't be stupid!


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2014)

just waiting on a gba emulator now


----------



## weatMod (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> I'll buy a dinner for whoever builds a .3dsx of blarg with sound.


 
he had it working with sound and says that ssspwn has more access than HB run from flashcarts
"   While flashcarts can't run 3DSX files, they can run homebrew compiled as CXI. And as luck would have it, it's possible to output a CXI from a 3DSX file! With that in mind, flashcart homebrew does not provide quite the same level of access as ninjhax (the sound-module 'CSND' is missing, for example), and as such not all homebrew can be guaranteed to run on these carts."


----------



## Jesha (Nov 21, 2014)

Is there another place to download this from?  It appears that word of mouth has the starter.zip on smea's page bombarded.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

weatMod said:


> he had it working with sound and says that ssspwn has more access than HB run from flashcarts
> " While flashcarts can't run 3DSX files, they can run homebrew compiled as CXI. And as luck would have it, it's possible to output a CXI from a 3DSX file! With that in mind, flashcart homebrew does not provide quite the same level of access as ninjhax (the sound-module 'CSND' is missing, for example), and as such not all homebrew can be guaranteed to run on these carts."


 

unlike SudokuHax. Software exploits will trump pira*ahem* I mean "homebrew" flashcarts.

score.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not sure if anyone posted this but for anyone wanting to try the emulators with the latest updates you can download the UNOFFICIAL updates from emucr
Again these are UNOFFICIALLY supported so if they don't work don't bitch to the developers
http://www.emucr.com/2014/11/gameyob-git-20141106.html Gameyob
http://www.emucr.com/2014/11/blargsnes-git-20141105.html blargSnes


----------



## ieatpixels (Nov 21, 2014)

Amazing.
Looks nice, you can tell alot of work was into the whole thing.

I'm wondering, is there any other games that can be exploited through QR?
Most of the ones that I can think of only have small amount of white/black squares, which means they probably transmit only a handful of letters or attributes to the games rather than raw coding. I assume Cubic Ninja uses the QR as raw coding judging the high amount of white/black squares it uses.
Can anyone think of other 3DS games that use the same type of high-res QR codes?
(pic for reference)


----------



## Jandimon (Nov 21, 2014)

Woah it is for real guys >.< .. hope it has better emulators


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this but for anyone wanting to try the emulators with the latest updates you can download the UNOFFICIAL updates from emucr
> Again these are UNOFFICIALLY supported so if they don't work don't bitch to the developers
> http://www.emucr.com/2014/11/gameyob-git-20141106.html Gameyob
> http://www.emucr.com/2014/11/blargsnes-git-20141105.html blargSnes


 
They're not the latest build, but thanks


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> They're not the latest build, but thanks


 
Nah but they're the closest to it. Emucr updates every so often so unless you decide to build it yourself this is a good way to try it out. Normally gameyob has the latest update posted but I wasn't able to find the 3dsx version.

*EDIT* Sorry gameyob has the 3dsx build on its page:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gameyob-3ds-gb-c-emu.372523/#post-5122345 

I missed it >.>


----------



## Akdul (Nov 21, 2014)

It's working nicely! Time to make the 3DSX version of Jezzball3DS


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

Blargsnes works with sound


----------



## weatMod (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Blargsnes works with sound


 
yes , does 3dnes have sound now too?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

weatMod said:


> yes , does 3dnes have sound now too?


 
not yet, st4rk is working on it.


----------



## Disco (Nov 21, 2014)

Where can I DL 3DS version of gameyob?

EDIT: Or do I have to just rename the DS version's extension?


----------



## Adeka (Nov 21, 2014)

I installed it without a problem

Now we just need a decent GBA emulator and we are good to go

Hopefully we can get a sticky (with links) in the 3ds homebrew section with all compatible homebrew for this exploit.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

The Blarg build posted earlier stretches the game, but adds sound. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> The Blarg build posted earlier stretches the game, but adds sound. You win some, you lose some.


 
it's an unstable test build, Staplebutter said to not use it. Can't wait for an official new release


----------



## VashTS (Nov 21, 2014)

very cool indeed. thanks smealum.


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 21, 2014)

chr0m said:


> No, E is for Europe/Australia.
> 
> Guys, don't choose NEW unless you have a New 3DS. The reason you can only see E and J is because the New 3DS is not out in the US!


 

Thanks! I thought NEW was meaning "new firmware"


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> it's an unstable test build, Staplebutter said to not use it. Can't wait for an official new release


 
Its quite unstable but its there for those who want to try it out. Gameyob so far works the best.


----------



## Helper (Nov 21, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> Its quite unstable but its there for those who want to try it out. Gameyob so far works the best.



You know, for anybody who's bothered by instability... I hear Nintendo is _great_ at making things more "stable"...


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a tip (or warning). In case you're like me and blow through the directions a bit too quickly, your 3DS may be crashing every time you scan the QR Code. Check and make sure you have the WiFi enabled.
This is a public service announcement.


----------



## Jesha (Nov 21, 2014)

vincentx77 said:


> Just a tip (or warning). In case you're like me and blow through the directions a bit too quickly, your 3DS may be crashing every time you scan the QR Code. Check and make sure you have the WiFi enabled.
> This is a public service announcement.


 
That's why I wouldn't let my boyfriend install this stuff.  He'd just plow ahead and think he knows exactly what to do without being careful.  Guess it's a dude thing *inno*
In seriousness, though, thank you for the warning.


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jesha said:


> That's why I wouldn't let my boyfriend install this stuff. He'd just plow ahead and think he knows exactly what to do without being careful. Guess it's a dude thing *inno*
> In seriousness, though, thank you for the warning.


 

Probably. And you're welcome


----------



## hyperg (Nov 21, 2014)

It's too bad I can't get my 3DS to connect to my macbook pro for internet (tethering smartphone internet). Saturday can't get here soon enough for my cable install but at least in mean time will make sure I got the files saved and instructions.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 21, 2014)

So far I've liked what I seen. The homebrew works as expected considering it's all early development.

The minecraft game works well enough and the FPS game makes me want to see a Doom game on the 3DS (which I bet won't take long).
The FTP client works ok but I had issues keeping a connection.

The only thing I noticed is that the audio has some issues in homebrew. That's to be expected of course but it just shows this is all early development. I can't wait to see what happens in the next year esp. considering that the new 3ds is coming out soon.


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, the audio does crackle and cut out here and there. Honestly, considering how early the homebrew is, it's pretty good.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

in 3dscraft spamming the jump button (L) made the player "flying"


----------



## VashTS (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> in 3dscraft spamming the jump button (L) made the player "flying"


 

I noticed that too lol.


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> in 3dscraft spamming the jump button (L) made the player "flying"


 
Press UP on the DPad to toggle flying.

Rest of the controls are on here. http://smealum.github.io/3dscraft/


----------



## eagleflies14 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh my lord. Smealum, you are a god! Thank you for the exploit and thank you developers of the homebrews. I'm having issues running homebrews but that's just me being stupid. I ran gameyob just fine (small screen though, but perfect emulation of Yellow, which not even my supercard could do!) and am having issues running anything else. The Cube demo was awesome!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 21, 2014)

uploaded video of it being installed/running on a gateway with the rom file


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 21, 2014)

eagleflies14 said:


> Oh my lord. Smealum, you are a god! Thank you for the exploit and thank you developers of the homebrews. I'm having issues running homebrews but that's just me being stupid. I ran gameyob just fine (small screen though, but perfect emulation of Yellow, which not even my supercard could do!) and am having issues running anything else. The Cube demo was awesome!


 

Yellow was the first I tried too XD


----------



## Helper (Nov 21, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> uploaded video of it being installed/running on a gateway with the rom file



Christ. That didn't take long.


----------



## tankgrrrl (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone know how to go back to Homebrew Channel from an app? I'm stuck in blarg..


----------



## Disco (Nov 21, 2014)

tankgrrrl said:


> Anyone know how to go back to Homebrew Channel from an app? I'm stuck in blarg..


Blarg is buggy as helll, just press the power button for 5 sec to completely turn of 3DS.


----------



## hyperg (Nov 21, 2014)

Well sorted my internet issue out, just wasn't using right password, so a matter of minutes later I got it up and running. Minecraft froze up on me as soon as I started moving, other then that the cube demo was trippy in 3D.


----------



## Aardvark Barber (Nov 21, 2014)

Blarg works great for me. 

Here's a video of it running on my 3DS. 

https://vid.me/DZNC

To exit blarg, tap the screen, then press select, then tap the red x to return to HBC.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aardvark Barber said:


> Blarg works great for me.
> 
> Here's a video of it running on my 3DS.
> 
> ...


 

Weird i don't have sound on my 3DS when i use blarg.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 21, 2014)

tankgrrrl said:


> Anyone know how to go back to Homebrew Channel from an app? I'm stuck in blarg..


 


Disco said:


> Blarg is buggy as helll, just press the power button for 5 sec to completely turn of 3DS.


 

Actually just remove the Cubic Ninja cart from the console and it should prompt you to go back to the Home menu.


----------



## tankgrrrl (Nov 21, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Actually just remove the Cubic Ninja cart from the console and it should prompt you to go back to the Home menu.


I meant the homebrew launcher not the Home Menu but thanks anyway.


----------



## jqrn (Nov 21, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> uploaded video of it being installed/running on a gateway with the rom file




Let me get this straight. This hack actually works with the Gateway 3ds rom( I assume the European one). So no need to run the sjitty town empty to find a retail?

Now all those people who paid a dear price for this (and stocked up like mad), they actually risk having a bad taste between their teeths.

If this is true, I am personally laughing up at people who raised the price for this game.


----------



## flarn2006 (Nov 21, 2014)

Is it possible to run homebrew without having the Cubic Ninja cartridge in the slot? The reason I'm asking is because if so, that means we could probably use Save Data Filer, or at least a homebrew application with the same function. Would this be possible?

Also, what about Play Coin Setter? With that the cartridge slot shouldn't be a concern, so would that be possible? Or again, if not, then a third-party replacement?


----------



## flarn2006 (Nov 21, 2014)

jqrn said:


> Let me get this straight. This hack actually works with the Gateway 3ds rom( I assume the European one). So no need to run the sjitty town empty to find a retail?
> 
> Now all those people who paid a dear price for this (and stocked up like mad), they actually risk having a bad taste between their teeths.
> 
> If this is true, I am personally laughing up at people who raised the price for this game.


 
I think the main appeal is for people who don't have Gateway already, either because it's too expensive (Cubic Ninja averages around half the price last time I checked) or more likely because their firmware is too new.


----------



## fun41 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not sure where to stick this, but trying to run this on my n3DS on 9.2.0.20-E, and it boots to HBC fine, but when loading the homebrew (any from the starter pack), it just errors back into the n3DS menu and restarts the n3DS

Gets this "An error has occurred, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart."

Sorry if this has been mentioned somewhere, bit hard to find with the speed it's going atm.


----------



## hyperg (Nov 21, 2014)

fun41 said:


> Not sure where to stick this, but trying to run this on my n3DS on 9.2.0.20-E, and it boots to HBC fine, but when loading the homebrew (any from the starter pack), it just errors back into the n3DS menu and restarts the n3DS
> 
> Gets this "An error has occurred, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart."
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned somewhere, bit hard to find with the speed it's going atm.


First one that I seen post about any errors.


----------



## dmc310 (Nov 21, 2014)

Loved to play street fighter on it


----------



## Rokkubro (Nov 21, 2014)

fun41 said:


> Not sure where to stick this, but trying to run this on my n3DS on 9.2.0.20-E, and it boots to HBC fine, but when loading the homebrew (any from the starter pack), it just errors back into the n3DS menu and restarts the n3DS
> 
> Gets this "An error has occurred, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart."
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned somewhere, bit hard to find with the speed it's going atm.



Hi, I don't know how to help you with the error, but would you mind telling me whether the Australian N3DSs ship with firmware 8.1 or 9.2?(or something in-between). I want to know because the exploit only works on 9.0 and later... 
Edit: To clarify, it works on 9.0 or later on the New 3DSs


----------



## Relys (Nov 21, 2014)

One 3DS on sysnand 4.4.0-10U, one on emunand 9.2.0-20U and one on sysnand 9.2.0-20U.


----------



## omgcat (Nov 21, 2014)

so running the exploit with gateway works but it won't stick for me, and i need to scan my QR every time. any info on if its a limitation to gateway?


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 21, 2014)

jqrn said:


> Let me get this straight. This hack actually works with the Gateway 3ds rom( I assume the European one). So no need to run the sjitty town empty to find a retail?
> 
> Now all those people who paid a dear price for this (and stocked up like mad), they actually risk having a bad taste between their teeths.
> 
> If this is true, I am personally laughing up at people who raised the price for this game.


 

Well as people have said about running blargsnes straight from the GW has issues with sound, I wonder if running from a rom of cubic ninja on the gateway has the same issues?
Could someone test this for us and confirm/deny this?


----------



## omgcat (Nov 21, 2014)

so apparently installing the ninjhax exploit removes the GW profile exploit, causing you to need to re-run GW installer every time. not sure if smealum did this on purpose but i have reproduced this problem reliably.


----------



## chin261 (Nov 21, 2014)

omgcat said:


> so apparently installing the ninjhax exploit removes the GW profile exploit, causing you to need to re-run GW installer every time. not sure if smealum did this on purpose but i have reproduced this problem reliably.


 
i dun have this problem though. Also using gw3ds v2.6, emunand 9.2 U


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thats not happening for me, though the ninjhax exploit wont stay installed, have to rescan the qr code every time
maybe someone can try the cia version


----------



## chin261 (Nov 21, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Thats not happening for me, though the ninjhax exploit wont stay installed, have to rescan the qr code every time
> maybe someone can try the cia version


 
mine first few try need to scan qr code. now no need to rescan qrcode. werid though :/


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 21, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> So far I've liked what I seen. The homebrew works as expected considering it's all early development.
> 
> The minecraft game works well enough and the FPS game makes me want to see a Doom game on the 3DS (which I bet won't take long).
> The FTP client works ok but I had issues keeping a connection.


 
That being said, I would love Quake3DS or something like that.  QuakeDS was a little choppy when I played it on my DSLite, probably a lot more RAM and power behind the 3DS would give it the "OOMPH" that it needs.

I'm going to download all I need right now before my copy of Cubic Ninja arrives.


----------



## fun41 (Nov 21, 2014)

Deathracelord said:


> Hi, I don't know how to help you with the error, but would you mind telling me whether the Australian N3DSs ship with firmware 8.1 or 9.2?(or something in-between). I want to know because the exploit only works on 9.0 and later...
> Edit: To clarify, it works on 9.0 or later on the New 3DSs


 
My New 3DS came with 9.0, but thinking it still doesn't work; I updated to 9.2 but that didn't work either.

Formatted the microSD card hoping that did something, nope.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 21, 2014)

As luck would have it, my copy of Cubic Ninja arrived today.
I'm currently typing this while listening to Cube3D's chiptune music on my 9.2.0-20U 2DS.


----------



## Rokkubro (Nov 21, 2014)

fun41 said:


> My New 3DS came with 9.0, but thinking it still doesn't work; I updated to 9.2 but that didn't work either.
> 
> Formatted the microSD card hoping that did something, nope.


 
What exactly doesn't work? Is it booting from the QR code and then crashing? Also, thanks for responding with the stock firmware, I now know I can wait a while to buy the New 3DS and it won't be unexploitable .


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 21, 2014)

Really awesome to see where this goes and what I can do with it. Thanks guys ♥


----------



## fun41 (Nov 21, 2014)

Deathracelord said:


> What exactly doesn't work? Is it booting from the QR code and then crashing? Also, thanks for responding with the stock firmware, I now know I can wait a while to buy the New 3DS and it won't be unexploitable .


 
Loading HBC works fine, so the QR code and stuff works, it boots fine to homebrew launcher. Just when you open any of the homebrew apps (I downloaded the starter pack), it gives me that error and restarts the new 3DS.


----------



## Rokkubro (Nov 21, 2014)

IDK if you've tried this already but... Try deleting the save file of Cubic Ninja(Press L+R+X+Y for 5 seconds on the title screen and follow the prompts)
Then you could try re-downloading the Homebrew Launcher(and the homebrew) and redoing the QR code hack.
As I said I know nothing about this sttuff, but maybe redoing everything on 9.2 will work?


----------



## fun41 (Nov 21, 2014)

Deathracelord said:


> IDK if you've tried this already but... Try deleting the save file of Cubic Ninja(Press L+R+X+Y for 5 seconds on the title screen and follow the prompts)
> Then you could try re-downloading the Homebrew Launcher(and the homebrew) and redoing the QR code hack.
> As I said I know nothing about this sttuff, but maybe redoing everything on 9.2 will work?


 
Heh, yeah I deleted the save after updating to 9.2 also, but it seems I'm not the only one having the issue too, in the other thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/ninjhax-is-live.374499/page-5#post-5170304


skill1414 said:


> Homebrew launcher installs fine but if i try to launch any of the homebrew apps I get "An error has occurred, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart"
> This is on Australian New Nintendo 3DS XL.
> 
> Anyone else with a "New" console have this issue?


 



Mattayy said:


> Made an account just say I'm getting this too on same new 3ds xl 9.2.0.20 e any word from smealum?


 
Unless we're doing something wrong altogether.


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 21, 2014)

rishard10212 said:


> yep same looking at saturday according to usps but that was the original date anyways



Us brew-less folk gotta stick together!!


----------



## turnerl (Nov 21, 2014)

fun41 said:


> Heh, yeah I deleted the save after updating to 9.2 also, but it seems I'm not the only one having the issue too, in the other thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/ninjhax-is-live.374499/page-5#post-5170304
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm getting, 'An error has occurred, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart.' when I select QR Code ???


----------



## W4T4R1 (Nov 21, 2014)

What a sweet awakening i just had!!  thanks smea!!!


----------



## Rokkubro (Nov 21, 2014)

fun41 said:


> Heh, yeah I deleted the save after updating to 9.2 also, but it seems I'm not the only one having the issue too, in the other thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/ninjhax-is-live.374499/page-5#post-5170304
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you all on 3DS XLs as a pose to the smaller N3DSs? Don't know if that would affect it.


----------



## Rokkubro (Nov 21, 2014)

OH! Did you see this? https://gbatemp.net/threads/ninjhax-is-live.374499/page-6#post-5170406
I remember that all new consoles come with the slider all the way up, maybe flicking it off would work?


----------



## OldClassicGamer (Nov 21, 2014)

Any approximate date when will region free hack be avalible?


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 21, 2014)

turnerl said:


> I'm getting, 'An error has occurred, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart.' when I select QR Code ???


 

You're possibly using the wrong one. I got it wrong a few times before I realised I was using the 'NEW' option instead of "OLD".


----------



## W4T4R1 (Nov 21, 2014)

OldClassicGamer said:


> Any approximate date when will region free hack be avalible?


 
Nope. Smea hasn't worked on it yet, so there isn't any date at the moment


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone know how to convert the .3DSX files to work on Gateway?

I wanna try the minecraft clone.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 21, 2014)

So blargSNES has sound now?


----------



## lameboyadvance (Nov 21, 2014)

Just got this email from Play-Asia regarding my CN order:


> Dear lameboyadvance,
> 
> It's great to hear about your interest in the 3DS title Cubic Ninja.
> However, we were able to confirmed that this particular title is
> ...


 
Guess this means that most (if not all) playasia orders will be cancelled soon.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 21, 2014)

What if Nintendo bought up as many copies as they could?


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 21, 2014)

What did Ryukouki mean by "custom games"?

As far as I am aware this does not enable the playing or installation of rom hacks.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 21, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> What if Nintendo bought up as many copies as they could?


Wouldn't put it passed them, I read they only made 20,000 copys of this title anyway.


----------



## turnerl (Nov 21, 2014)

Deathracelord said:


> IDK if you've tried this already but... Try deleting the save file of Cubic Ninja(Press L+R+X+Y for 5 seconds on the title screen and follow the prompts)
> Then you could try re-downloading the Homebrew Launcher(and the homebrew) and redoing the QR code hack.
> As I said I know nothing about this sttuff, but maybe redoing everything on 9.2 will work?


 
thanks man, worked a treat!


----------



## Rokkubro (Nov 21, 2014)

turnerl said:


> thanks man, worked a treat!


 
Wait really!? On a new 3ds?! So it is possible.... Would you mind detailing EXACTLY what you did so others can follow?


----------



## hyperg (Nov 21, 2014)

Probably followed instructions.


----------



## chr0m (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmm, I'm getting the error when launching any homebrew on a New 3DS XL as well.

The Homebrew Launcher boots ok, but no homebrew.


----------



## turnerl (Nov 21, 2014)

I just deleted the existing save holding down L+R+X+Y followed the prompts.  I have tried this on three now with success using the one copy of the game.  The first 3ds xl (old) worked first time.  then took it out and put it in a second n3ds xl and it had that error (deleted the game save) and then successfully scanned the QRCode. and HB launcher worked.  took the card out again and placed it in a n3ds LL and same thing error when selecting qr code.  Deleted save and it worked.  pain if you want to use one copy on multiple devices.


----------



## Rokkubro (Nov 21, 2014)

hyperg said:


> Probably followed instructions.


 
You'd think so but I gave those instructions earlier and another guy said they didn't work, so I'm wondering what turnerl did differently...


----------



## chr0m (Nov 21, 2014)

turnerl said:


> I just deleted the existing save holding down L+R+X+Y followed the prompts. I have tried this on three now with success using the one copy of the game. The first 3ds xl (old) worked first time. then took it out and put it in a second n3ds xl and it had that error (deleted the game save) and then successfully scanned the QRCode. and HB launcher worked. took the card out again and placed it in a n3ds LL and same thing error when selecting qr code. Deleted save and it worked. pain if you want to use one copy on multiple devices.


 

I've tried deleting the save and redoing the hack. The Homebrew Launcher boots fine, but I've not got any homebrew to boot.


----------



## TeeJay92x (Nov 21, 2014)

Heya, I just joined the site because of this homebrew, I heard about it because it was reported on more mainstream websites so yeh, I'm part of the new wave of noobies. I had a question though because I'm having troubles! I'm using an XL and I've got the latest firmware installed. I booted up Cubic Ninja and read the QR code. My screen glitched up like it should have, and I installed homebrew. However whenever I try and boot it up, it takes me to the 3DS web browser where it then freezes. I was wondering if I did something wrong? As far as I know, I followed the instructions, but I'm new to homebrew in general so I may have screwed up somewhere.

By the way, on the QR generator page, I entered 9.0.2-7 U since 7 was the lowest number on that last digit's drop-down list so I couldn't enter 2...

EDIT: PS: I have the Old 3DS XL, not the new one and I did enter that on the QR Generator page.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

TeeJay92x said:


> Heya, I just joined the site because of this homebrew, I heard about it because it was reported on more mainstream websites so yeh, I'm part of the new wave of noobies. I had a question though because I'm having troubles! I'm using an XL and I've got the latest firmware installed. I booted up Cubic Ninja and read the QR code. My screen glitched up like it should have, and I installed homebrew. However whenever I try and boot it up, it takes me to the 3DS web browser where it then freezes. I was wondering if I did something wrong? As far as I know, I followed the instructions, but I'm new to homebrew in general so I may have screwed up somewhere.
> 
> By the way, on the QR generator page, I entered 9.0.2-7 U since 7 was the lowest number on that last digit's drop-down list so I couldn't enter 2...
> 
> EDIT: PS: I have the Old 3DS XL, not the new one and I did enter that on the QR Generator page.


it sounds like you not actualy on the latest firmware at the most recent is 9.2.0-20


----------



## RikuKH (Nov 21, 2014)

I will ask this again. Nintendo will easily patch this, so this is completely pointless, right? I want to be able to do other things on my 3DS too, than just play freaking 3DS craft.


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

RikuKH said:


> I will ask this again. Nintendo will easily patch this, so this is completely pointless, right? I want to be able to do other things on my 3DS too, than just play freaking 3DS craft.


they might patch it but because its a 3rd party game nintendo may not have the original code needed to patch it


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 21, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> they might patch it but because its a 3rd party game nintendo may not have the original code needed to patch it


It's very unlikely that they'd patch the game, but they'd be able to patch the FW to disallow the QR Code from the game so that the exploit would be useless.
Besides, the developers behind the game are no longer around.


----------



## dannyboy941 (Nov 21, 2014)

QR-Codes says in Red
Sorry version  unsupportet if i save it to desktop. I use New version 9.2.x EU. And the qr-code not working correctly.
Or i need the Game frist before the QR-code work?


----------



## Nostalgianinja (Nov 21, 2014)

dannyboy941 said:


> QR-Codes says in Red
> Sorry version unsupportet if i save it to desktop. I use New version 9.2.x EU. And the qr-code not working correctly.
> Or i need the Game frist before the QR-code work?


Scan the QR code directly from the site.  You don't need it afterwards.  (Why do you want to keep the QR Code anyway?)


----------



## TeeJay92x (Nov 21, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> it sounds like you not actualy on the latest firmware at the most recent is 9.2.0-20


I'm using a spare 3DS that hadn't been updated in a while, so I updated it just yesterday. 

But I just checked again and I've got 9.2.0-20U. I didn't have my 3DS in front of me when I posted the first comment  so i was posting the numbers off the top of my head. Sorry for typing it wrong.


----------



## MeisterFenster (Nov 21, 2014)

dannyboy941 said:


> ...
> Or i need the Game frist before the QR-code work?


 
You have to scan the QR Code inside the game in the Create Section, so yeah of course you need the game (why would all the people complain about the price otherwise?)


----------



## dannyboy941 (Nov 21, 2014)

MeisterFenster said:


> You have to scan the QR Code inside the game in the Create Section, so yeah of course you need the game (why would all the people complain about the price otherwise?)


Thanks i search the game now on Gamestop


----------



## TeeJay92x (Nov 21, 2014)

dannyboy941 said:


> Thanks i search the game now on Gamestop


Good luck finding it. I managed to get one for $5 but I had to drive to a Gamestop an hour away for it.

Welp, I need to sleep so I'll check back here later!


----------



## joepassive (Nov 21, 2014)

3DS, 3DS XL and 2DS all on version 9.2.0-20E and NOTHING
the code works shows up but nothing. just restarts my system. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 21, 2014)

joepassive said:


> 3DS, 3DS XL and 2DS all on version 9.2.0-20E and NOTHING
> the code works shows up but nothing. just restarts my system. what am i doing wrong?


 
make sure the files inside "starter" go on the root on your SD card. Have Wifi on, and connected. You might need to scan the QR code more than once anyway.


----------



## elm (Nov 21, 2014)

Has anyone try using the Gateway "Cubic Ninja" to do this exploit??


----------



## joepassive (Nov 21, 2014)

amoulton said:


> make sure the files inside "starter" go on the root on your SD card. Have Wifi on, and connected. You might need to scan the QR code more than once anyway.


 
10 to 20 times on 3 different consoles and nothing.


----------



## NicEXE (Nov 21, 2014)

elm said:


> Has anyone try using the Gateway "Cubic Ninja" to do this exploit??


It works but there are some annoyances to it. If you are on emunand you can't remove the SD, reinsert and expect the homebrew loader to read it


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2014)

joepassive said:


> 10 to 20 times on 3 different consoles and nothing.


Try re-entering your firmware version.


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 21, 2014)

On 9.2.0-20E my self , but scanning the QR Code don't work , doing some think wrong ?

Are dose it have to be online too, the 3ds xl ..

Just like to get the files for now until get a copy of cubic ninja .


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 21, 2014)

joepassive said:


> 10 to 20 times on 3 different consoles and nothing.


 

Check, check, check your firmware, new and old 3DS menus. I had the wrong combination around 3-4 times.


----------



## elm (Nov 21, 2014)

NicEXE said:


> It works but there are some annoyances to it. If you are on emunand you can't remove the SD, reinsert and expect the homebrew loader to read it


 

Ok thanks. So I guess we need the actual game for it to work properly.


----------



## NicEXE (Nov 21, 2014)

elm said:


> Ok thanks. So I guess we need the actual game for it to work properly.


well if you don't mind booting on emunand, launching the game, launching the homebrew launcher and keeping your SD in your device the whole time then there is no need to. If you want to swap your SD while in the homebrew launcher then you need to be on sysnand (4.x works fine s you can still boot on emunand at a later time) and also have the cartridge


----------



## elm (Nov 21, 2014)

NicEXE said:


> well if you don't mind booting on emunand, launching the game, launching the homebrew launcher and keeping your SD in your device the whole time then there is no need to. If you want to swap your SD while in the homebrew launcher then you need to be on sysnand (4.x works fine s you can still boot on emunand at a later time) and also have the cartridge


 

Oh ok gotcha!!  I'll give it a try!


----------



## joepassive (Nov 21, 2014)

HEX1GON said:


> Check, check, check your firmware, new and old 3DS menus. I had the wrong combination around 3-4 times.


 
thank you. it works


----------



## gene0915 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just wanted to add my success story to the pile. (Important tip, make sure your 3DS's WiFi is CONFIGURED to connect to your router and not just "active". And when selecting the Old vs New stuff, I didn't see an option for U until I picked Old.....even though my 3DS XL is new'er.....still had to pick Old for my USA 3DS XL)

I copied the needed files to my SD card and booted up an original 3DS and followed all the steps and Homebrew is on there and the test apps worked fine.

I pulled Cubic Ninja out and inserted it into my 3DS XL, copied all the necessary files to my SD card and launched the game. When I went to the part to scan the QR code, the exploit launched. No need to scan the QR image again. Now, to wait for quality Homebrew 

As for the whole piracy thing with the GW.....the only titles on the 3DS worth spit, I already bought. I don't see any titles coming out for the 3DS in the near future I give a crap about so I'm much more interested in some 3DS Homebrew, mainly some video player app to watch AVIs, MKVs, etc.) and of course, emulators!

Thanks to all involved for bringing about this exploit!


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 21, 2014)

joepassive said:


> thank you. it works


 

Great! Have fun


----------



## MeisterFenster (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone else here who has no sound in Cube3d on the N3DS? On my normal 3DS everything is fine,  but on the new one no sound :/


----------



## SignZ (Nov 21, 2014)

gene0915 said:


> Just wanted to add my success story to the pile. (Important tip, make sure your 3DS's WiFi is CONFIGURED to connect to your router and not just "active". And when selecting the Old vs New stuff, I didn't see an option for U until I picked Old.....even though my 3DS XL is new'er.....still had to pick Old for my USA 3DS XL)


Well, the New is only for New 3DS (N3DS/XL) and Old is for the normal 3DS/XL. Age doesn't matter here.


----------



## TheCrystalBook (Nov 21, 2014)

Working on my OLD 3DS. Currently uploading it on Youtube, a mini tut, albeit unnecessary. Quick question though, how can I open homebrew launcher again afterwards? It didn't appear on my home menu...?


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

TheCrystalBook said:


> Working on my OLD 3DS. Currently uploading it on Youtube, a mini tut, albeit unnecessary. Quick question though, how can I open homebrew launcher again afterwards? It didn't appear on my home menu...?


 
You have to launch the game and go to the QR portion again. If you installed the hack to the game itself, it will load automatically without scanning the code.


----------



## TheCrystalBook (Nov 21, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> You have to launch the game and go to the QR portion again. If you installed the hack to the game itself, it will load automatically without scanning the code.


 
Thank you very much


----------



## Pippin666 (Nov 21, 2014)

So, I need Cubic Binja to inserted each time I want to launch the Homebrew Channel ? 

Pip'


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2014)

Pippin666 said:


> So, I need Cubic Binja to inserted each time I want to launch the Homebrew Channel ?
> 
> Pip'


That's right.


----------



## joepassive (Nov 21, 2014)

how do i run homebrew that did not come with the original zip?! for example, blargSnes or 3DNES


----------



## Pippin666 (Nov 21, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> That's right.


That's crap.  I'll wait for a proper solution.  Ain't gonna waste my time on this just to play emulators or minecraft wich can be done in a better way and on any Android tablet.  

Pip'


----------



## pdapanda (Nov 21, 2014)

my  blargSnes 1.19 on New 3DSLL version 9.0.0.20J is STILL soundless


----------



## pdapanda (Nov 21, 2014)

my  blargSnes 1.19 on New 3DSLL version 9.0.0.20J is STILL soundless


----------



## purupuru (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm glad this has generated interest in homebrew. I have a Gateway. I tried this exploit. It's kind of cool but I doubt I'll ever use it.


----------



## RikuKH (Nov 21, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> they might patch it but because its a 3rd party game nintendo may not have the original code needed to patch it


 
Nintendo owns everything related to nintendo. It's their console, so they will definitely find a way to patch everything and make the whole effort of bringing homebrew to 3ds pointless.


----------



## purupuru (Nov 21, 2014)

RikuKH said:


> Nintendo owns everything related to nintendo. It's their console, so they will definitely find a way to patch everything and make the whole effort of bringing homebrew to 3ds pointless.


Pointless only if you l like to keep up with the latest updates.


----------



## Byny (Nov 21, 2014)

eshop Cubic Ninja on 9.2.0-20J works fine for ninjahax, and all applications too


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 21, 2014)

Gateway users, I found that the super-trimmed ROM of Cubic Ninja simply freezes, but it does boot the exploit just fine on EmuNAND.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 21, 2014)

Neo Draven said:


> Gateway users, I found that the super-trimmed ROM of Cubic Ninja simply freezes, but it does boot the exploit just fine on EmuNAND.


 
is there a US CIA yet at the usual places
also i wonder if the erase sav file still works the same for all 3 cart, cia , .3ds , will L+R+X+Y delete the sav from the sd card or we have to just delete it  on  a pc if we need to?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 21, 2014)

Pippin666 said:


> That's crap. I'll wait for a proper solution. Ain't gonna waste my time on this just to play emulators or minecraft wich can be done in a better way and on any Android tablet.
> 
> Pip'


 
Is your time that valuable that you cant click on a game then on a menu click create then QR Code? LOL

I mean seriously whats that? about 60 seconds?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 21, 2014)

Pippin666 said:


> That's crap. I'll wait for a proper solution. Ain't gonna waste my time on this just to play emulators or minecraft wich can be done in a better way and on any Android tablet.
> 
> Pip'


 
okay go to xda then


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 21, 2014)

Pippin666 said:


> That's crap. I'll wait for a proper solution. Ain't gonna waste my time on this just to play emulators or minecraft wich can be done in a better way and on any Android tablet.
> 
> Pip'


 

Not really crap, I mean its no different than Gateway in the fact that you need a specific cartridge in your 3DS to utilize it.  Plus its way cheaper than gateway too.


----------



## SMVB64 (Nov 21, 2014)

Does it have support for 4.5.0 U console'? seems like I can only choose 7,8,9,10,11 on the QR generator
thanks


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, after both 365games and Play-asia cancelled my order, I caved in an bought one off eBay.
At least it was £50, and not £60 like on Amazon or Cex...
Seriously Cex. You guys suck. From your poor customer service in-store to your horrid graphic design.

In no time my eBay order was marked as dispatched and due to arrive by Weds/Thurs next week though, not too shabby!


----------



## Aardvark Barber (Nov 21, 2014)

SMVB64 said:


> Does it have support for 4.5.0 U console'? seems like I can only choose 7,8,9,10,11 on the QR generator
> thanks


 

No.


----------



## MeisterFenster (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, I can choose 4.0.0.7 as lowest firmware.

Edit: but the this happens^^ 

Edit 2: Now it is working, so 4.0.0.7 is the lowest


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 21, 2014)

I keep scanning my qr code, I have the boot.3dsx file on the root of my sd card, but every time it scans and glitches out, I get booted to the homescreen where it says an error has occured, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart. (unsaved data may be lost.) And then I click ok and it restarts and I try it all over. What am I doing wrong?

More info, I'm on an old model 9.2.0.20U and I'm generating the correct code for that model.

Edit: figured out my problem in my next post below.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 21, 2014)

Something I was wondering.
Once the Homebrew Launcher has been launched using the Ninjhax exploit, is it safe to remove the game cartridge?
For obvious reasons like hotswapping the cartridge for potential save dumps or modification.


----------



## SMVB64 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aardvark Barber said:


> No.


ah crap lol, is there any way to bump myself up to a 4.5.0.7? I'm using a 4.5 CFW


----------



## BLsquared (Nov 21, 2014)

So, is old .nds homebrew runnable on this launcher, or is there some converter that they need to be run through in order to work? 'Cause unlike you, Ryu, the rest of us can't just use Geass on our system to run stuff.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 21, 2014)

BLsquared said:


> So, is old .nds homebrew runnable on this launcher, or is there some converter that they need to be run through in order to work? 'Cause unlike you, Ryu, the rest of us can't just use Geass on our system to run stuff.


.nds homebrew files are executables built for the NDS, not for the 3DS, no way in hell they'd work.
Instead, you need to use the source code to compile for a new platform, as a matter of fact that's exactly what Gameyob is, previously developed for the NDS, now can be compiled for the 3DS.


----------



## Adeka (Nov 21, 2014)

How do I get icons for other homebrew not in the starter kit?


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 21, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> I keep scanning my qr code, I have the boot.3dsx file on the root of my sd card, but every time it scans and glitches out, I get booted to the homescreen where it says an error has occured, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart. (unsaved data may be lost.) And then I click ok and it restarts and I try it all over. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> More info, I'm on an old model 9.2.0.20U and I'm generating the correct code for that model.


 

Ah, I'm an idiot I see the part of the process I was doing wrong. I don't have wifi on, as I'm trying this at work which doesn't have wifi. Will have to try tonight when i'm home and find a moment away from smash on the Wii U.


----------



## MeisterFenster (Nov 21, 2014)

duffmmann you need to turn your wifi on and connect to a network while scanning the code.

RupeeClock when you remove the cartridge you will be thrown back to the home menu.


----------



## Brav0 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok so Ninjhax is  out.WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED TO SSSPWN?!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 21, 2014)

Brav0 said:


> Ok so Ninjhax is out.WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED TO SSSPWN?!


 
it got a new name.


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 21, 2014)

Brav0 said:


> Ok so Ninjhax is out.WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED TO SSSPWN?!


 

This is SSSPWN.  The real name wasn't revealed to hide the title you needed to do the exploit until it was ready to be released.


----------



## Brav0 (Nov 21, 2014)

mech said:


> it got a new name.


Oh ok,I'm sorry. But didnt it said that it will be a message board bug like on the wii
EDIT:I see,it says that its similar to the message board hack


----------



## amoulton (Nov 21, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> I keep scanning my qr code, I have the boot.3dsx file on the root of my sd card, but every time it scans and glitches out, I get booted to the homescreen where it says an error has occured, forcing the software to close. The system will now restart. (unsaved data may be lost.) And then I click ok and it restarts and I try it all over. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> More info, I'm on an old model 9.2.0.20U and I'm generating the correct code for that model.


 
Do you have wifi on and connected?



Adeka said:


> How do I get icons for other homebrew not in the starter kit?


 
Smea was asking for people to design icons on twitter not too long ago, so I imagine this hasn't been a particular priority for the devs. All in good time, I'd assume.





Brav0 said:


> Oh ok,I'm sorry. But didnt it said that it will be a message board bug like on the wii


it said that where? there has been wild, unruly speculation for sure.


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 21, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Do you have wifi on and connected?


 

Yeah I had figured out that mistake before anyone else even pointed it out lol.  Sometimes I manage to miss little but important steps and then I freak out a little because I think maybe my system or cartridge don't work for whatever reason.  But I'm happy to see it was only an issue with me not being thorough enough.


----------



## jqrn (Nov 21, 2014)

did people who experienced freeze solve the problem.

Im on gateway and got a rom of Cubic ninja. Byt each and everytime i scan the QR, it freezes. WIFI is on and what not

Any help here?


----------



## amoulton (Nov 21, 2014)

jqrn said:


> did people who experienced freeze solve the problem.
> 
> Im on gateway and got a rom of Cubic ninja. Byt each and everytime i scan the QR, it freezes. WIFI is on and what not
> 
> Any help here?


 

Well, it's supposed to freeze for a moment....is it unresponsive after that or do you get kicked to the menu with an error?


----------



## Rudy69 (Nov 21, 2014)

I was getting booted to the menu every time when I finally realized I somehow selected "new" when I of course have an old 3DS


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 21, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So blargSNES has sound now?


 
Nope. 



dannyboy941 said:


> QR-Codes says in Red
> Sorry version unsupportet if i save it to desktop. I use New version 9.2.x EU. And the qr-code not working correctly.
> Or i need the Game frist before the QR-code work?


 
Saving the QR code currently won't do you any good, as the sploit still needs to download more data from smea's server.


----------



## XiTaU (Nov 21, 2014)

> did people who experienced freeze solve the problem.
> 
> Im on gateway and got a rom of Cubic ninja. Byt each and everytime i scan the QR, it freezes. WIFI is on and what not
> 
> Any help here?


 
if ur on gateway and have a freeze are u trying to use 4.5 code or 9.2 or whatever ur emunand is.
you need to run the code of the emunand not the console and it should work


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 21, 2014)

Plasmastar510 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Saving the QR code currently won't do you any good, as the sploit still needs to download more data from smea's server.


 
what is it pulling off his server ?


----------



## Aardvark Barber (Nov 21, 2014)

Plasmastar510 said:


> Nope.


 
It works for me. 

Check the video here. 

BlargSNES with sound


----------



## askara (Nov 21, 2014)

So is it Cubic ninja only or will there be other game with the same function?


----------



## jqrn (Nov 21, 2014)

amoulton said:


> Well, it's supposed to freeze for a moment....is it unresponsive after that or do you get kicked to the menu with an error?


 
unresponsive. I am not getting booted back to main menu.


----------



## jqrn (Nov 21, 2014)

XiTaU said:


> if ur on gateway and have a freeze are u trying to use 4.5 code or 9.2 or whatever ur emunand is.
> you need to run the code of the emunand not the console and it should work


 
oops.   Erhmmm   erhhhh it's like... you know.... (embarrassing).

If that is the answer then thx alot. (might crawl back into cave of stupid people)


----------



## Aardvark Barber (Nov 21, 2014)

askara said:


> So is it Cubic ninja only or will there be other game with the same function?


 

Cubic Ninja only.


----------



## jqrn (Nov 21, 2014)

XiTaU said:


> if ur on gateway and have a freeze are u trying to use 4.5 code or 9.2 or whatever ur emunand is.
> you need to run the code of the emunand not the console and it should work


 
U be king. IT WORKED


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 21, 2014)

Plasmastar510 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Saving the QR code currently won't do you any good, as the sploit still needs to download more data from smea's server.


What was that donkey kong game that had sound on then?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 21, 2014)

Aardvark Barber said:


> It works for me.
> 
> Check the video here.
> 
> BlargSNES with sound


That seems to be running very well too, I'm impressed.


----------



## xmrnogatcox (Nov 21, 2014)

I have firmware 1.1.0-0U currently.

Is there any benefit in keeping this older firmware currently?

Also, I haven't played my 3DS much, if you can't tell


----------



## amoulton (Nov 21, 2014)

Adeka said:


> How do I get icons for other homebrew not in the starter kit?


Here's one I found for blargSNES.

https://mega.co.nz/#!zEgBmSrL!wlbScuuLTUgzAv70HRMx_j88DQWgcRHRH-L5NpY1wM0


----------



## matpower (Nov 21, 2014)

xmrnogatcox said:


> I have firmware 1.1.0-0U currently.
> 
> Is there any benefit in keeping this older firmware currently?
> 
> Also, I haven't played my 3DS much, if you can't tell


 
AFAIK, there is no benefit on keeping that firmware.
It is lacking a lot of features that came later and if you plan to play games on it later, it will update anyway.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 21, 2014)

The newest build posted two posts has sound. However, as with all homebrew in its early stages, it's buggy as all hell and runs like rubbish.


----------



## OldClassicGamer (Nov 21, 2014)

Could this be patched with Firmware update by Nintendo or not? I need to know so I can know should I turn off WiFi or not.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2014)

xmrnogatcox said:


> I have firmware 1.1.0-0U currently. Is there any benefit in keeping this older firmware currently?


No benefit whatsoever - update to 4.5 with a 4.5FW game.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 21, 2014)

OldClassicGamer said:


> Could this be patched with Firmware update by Nintendo or not? I need to know so I can know should I turn off WiFi or not.


 
yes it can, but you need wifi on to launch it dont you? or is it just to install it ?


----------



## TheCrystalBook (Nov 21, 2014)

If anyone needs a visual step by step tut.Video


----------



## OldClassicGamer (Nov 21, 2014)

mech said:


> yes it can, but you need wifi on to launch it dont you? or is it just to install it ?


 

Just to install it, I launched it without wifi later on.


----------



## loler55 (Nov 21, 2014)

One Moment with a Gateway or a Other 3ds flashcart we can install with GovanifYs cfw
 The Game as CIA And we habe a softmod hombrew withouth a gamecard


----------



## duke_srg (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe I missed somessing... Do I need to reinstall the QR-code exploit to run homebrew launcher from the same card on different versions of 3DS? How about new and old 3DS with the same firmware number?


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

why do i need wi-fi on for it to load? i dont mind that i need to turn it on it just seems strange that i need to be connected to the internet. im not always going to be able to get on to wi-fi especially when im not home


----------



## ken28 (Nov 21, 2014)

zbw2000 said:


> why do i need wi-fi on for it to load? i dont mind that i need to turn it on it just seems strange that i need to be connected to the internet. im not always going to be able to get on to wi-fi


You just need it once, for it to download files from smealums server


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 21, 2014)

oh and one more thing. how do i delete a post? i messed up on the edit and saved it as a new post


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 21, 2014)

ken28 said:


> You just need it once, for it to download files from smealums server


 
if you switch it on doesnt it try and update your 3ds ?


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 21, 2014)

ok, I got it working fine on the retail Cubic Ninja cart w/ 4.5 fw 3DS. I also tried the Gateway rom of Cubic Ninja, and was able to successfully install the exploit. However, after exiting out of the Homebrew launcher it kicks you to the regular nand. I go back into Gateway mode (which is using emuNAND), launch the Cubic Ninja rom again and go to the QR code section but it doesn't trigger the exploit. Any ideas? I selected the correct emuNAND fw version of 9.2.0.20U


----------



## ken28 (Nov 21, 2014)

mech said:


> if you switch it on doesnt it try and update your 3ds ?


You don't have to press OK. Also there is a option in the parental settings that will ask for an password before an update


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Nov 21, 2014)

I've done it two times and it froze both times. Is it due to the fact I'm doing it with a flashcard?


----------



## chr0m (Nov 21, 2014)

So is there any way to get this working on an Australian New 3DS XL?

The Homebrew Launcher loads fine, I can see my homebrew in the list but every thing I load goes back to the menu saying an error occured and the system will restart.

Everything works fine on my old 3DSs.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 21, 2014)

chr0m said:


> So is there any way to get this working on an Australian New 3DS XL?
> 
> The Homebrew Launcher loads fine, I can see my homebrew in the list but every thing I load goes back to the menu saying an error occured and the system will restart.
> 
> Everything works fine on my old 3DSs.


 

That happens to me too on my new3DS (small).


----------



## Helper (Nov 21, 2014)

So, has _*anybody*_with an Australian New 3DS found success with launching homebrew?


----------



## jimmyleet (Nov 22, 2014)

chr0m said:


> So is there any way to get this working on an Australian New 3DS XL?
> 
> The Homebrew Launcher loads fine, I can see my homebrew in the list but every thing I load goes back to the menu saying an error occured and the system will restart.
> 
> Everything works fine on my old 3DSs.


 

Same issue, Purchased a new Australia NEW 3DS got the exploit loaded fine with a retail copy of Cubic Ninja, Homebrew menu loads but when selecting a Homebrew file I get an error occurs and kicked back to main menu.


----------



## link491 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks so much, just got home from getting my used copy of the game from my local Gamestop (best $15 i ever spent), now then, i do have a question (and sorry if it's been answered already).
Is there any way for me to make an icon to launch the channel from my home screen? or is the exploit directly connected to running the game?


----------



## pdapanda (Nov 22, 2014)

Aardvark Barber said:


> It works for me.
> 
> Check the video here.
> 
> BlargSNES with sound


 

Which version of blargsnes are you using？

no sound on my new 3DSLL


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 22, 2014)

This rather makes me happy because it means that more homebrew hacks should be found soon! Like the Wii, it started with one game, then quickly started to branch out, so even if I can't hack my game now, there's always a future project.


----------



## Aardvark Barber (Nov 22, 2014)

Unofficial version of BlargSNES with sound that I used is found here: http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Applications


----------



## pdapanda (Nov 22, 2014)

Aardvark Barber said:


> Unofficial version of BlargSNES with sound that I used is found here: http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Applications


Mine is exact this one，but it doesn't work. I wonder if there are some issues on New 3DS


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 22, 2014)

mech said:


> what is it pulling off his server ?


 
Looks like part/the rest of the exploit code. It's not necessary to be done this way, so it is most likely down for some DRM purpose, or for keeping statistics about who is using the exploit.


----------



## Helper (Nov 22, 2014)

Plasmastar510 said:


> Looks like part/the rest of the exploit code. It's not necessary to be done this way, so it is most likely down for some DRM purpose, or for keeping statistics about who is using the exploit.


You know, any curious person with a WiFi interface which can enter monitor mode should be able to see what the 3DS downloads...


----------



## Rat.2 (Nov 22, 2014)

digipimp75 said:


> ok, I got it working fine on the retail Cubic Ninja cart w/ 4.5 fw 3DS. I also tried the Gateway rom of Cubic Ninja, and was able to successfully install the exploit. However, after exiting out of the Homebrew launcher it kicks you to the regular nand. I go back into Gateway mode (which is using emuNAND), launch the Cubic Ninja rom again and go to the QR code section but it doesn't trigger the exploit. Any ideas? I selected the correct emuNAND fw version of 9.2.0.20U


What the hell are you doing ?  You say you have 4.5 fw yet you chose the exploit for 9.2.0.20U fw
no noob stop what you are doing and read the directions properly


----------



## Huntereb (Nov 22, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This rather makes me happy because it means that more homebrew hacks should be found soon! Like the Wii, it started with one game, then quickly started to branch out, so even if I can't hack my game now, there's always a future project.


 

Yeah, but on the Wii they had unlimited access. You've got barely anything here. No cheats for a mile.


----------



## mantez (Nov 22, 2014)

Any chance of a play coin editor? Or a way to force streetpassing?


----------



## Huntereb (Nov 22, 2014)

mantez said:


> Any chance of a play coin editor? Or a way to force streetpassing?


 

I would assume a play coin setter is possible, since a lot of games have the ability to modify how many you have. Not sure what you mean by "Force-Streetpassing".


----------



## Rat.2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Helper said:


> You know, any curious person with a WiFi interface which can enter monitor mode should be able to see what the 3DS downloads...


Or a QR code decoder which can give us a text version of what it's giving the 3Ds so we can see what it's doing


----------



## basher11 (Nov 22, 2014)

link491 said:


> Thanks so much, just got home from getting my used copy of the game from my local Gamestop (best $15 i ever spent), now then, i do have a question (and sorry if it's been answered already).
> Is there any way for me to make an icon to launch the channel from my home screen? or is the exploit directly connected to running the game?


 
you have to run the homebrew launcher through the game.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 22, 2014)

Rat.2 said:


> Or a QR code decoder which can give us a text version of what it's giving the 3Ds so we can see what it's doing


Probably a ROP chain.


----------



## Helper (Nov 22, 2014)

Rat.2 said:


> Or a QR code decoder which can give us a text version of what it's giving the 3Ds so we can see what it's doing


Not quite that simple.

You'd need to know the level format; what data Cubic Ninja expects and where it expects that data. Along with how Cubic Ninja interprets that data, and how it misbehaves when "invalid" data is input, and how that incorrect behavior causes a chunk of the input data to be jumped to and executed as code. Not to mention the hellish complexities of ROP and similar techniques.

Not that this wouldn't be interesting; but, if we just want to see the actual data as it travels between the 3DS and the WiFi connection, sniffing would be much easier.


----------



## mantez (Nov 22, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> I would assume a play coin setter is possible, since a lot of games have the ability to modify how many you have. Not sure what you mean by "Force-Streetpassing".


 

Make street pass happen more often between 2 3ds consoles, as currently you only streetpass the same person every 8 hours


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 22, 2014)

Guess it'll be next week when I get my copy of CN. Left City of Industry, CA early early on the 19th, and status hasn't updated since (shipping to Sacramento, CA). I think someone knew which truck had copies of CN, and they hijacked it.


----------



## Huntereb (Nov 22, 2014)

mantez said:


> Make street pass happen more often between 2 3ds consoles, as currently you only streetpass the same person every 8 hours


 

Oh, no. Not possible.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2014)

Who wants a homebrew screen ?


----------



## Fusionz (Nov 22, 2014)

Hm, custom themes sounds like a great feature to have actually built in to HBL not just custom boot.3dsx if i'm assuming correct


----------



## Fusionz (Nov 22, 2014)

chr0m said:


> Doh, I paid $24 shipped! So what is this site you speak of?


 
Sorry haven't been on much, back now  there is no point..prices went to $175 then only today went down to $60 i was very lucky to get mine at $14.75


----------



## Fusionz (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a question, since gba needs ram n' all that nice stuff would it be possible to emulate GBA with smooth sound gameplay etc. i mean it's not like it's trying to run on an r4...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2014)

Fusionz said:


> I have a question, since gba needs ram n' all that nice stuff would it be possible to emulate GBA with smooth sound gameplay etc. i mean it's not like it's trying to run on an r4...


 
emulating is definitely possible. Yet no emulator has been made.


----------



## Fusionz (Nov 22, 2014)

maybe i could try to port one if no one has already have decent coding skills would actually be nice and fun to get into the hb scene


----------



## Gangboy (Nov 22, 2014)

Mine shipped yesterday. Should get it the next working day (so that should be Monday). Can't play with it this weekend  So the exploiting begins on Monday for me


----------



## jqrn (Nov 22, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Who wants a homebrew screen ?
> 
> View attachment 12100


 
how did you go around getting the blargsnes as an icon on the hbc menu.

When i installed the boot file on the sd card, it booted directly into snes. I didn't have the option of choosing the other icons.

It seemed like the blargsnes icon has the same name file name as the boot file from the starter kit.

Did you rename the? I.e. boot1.3dsx   boot2.3dsx?


----------



## Gangboy (Nov 22, 2014)

jqrn said:


> how did you go around getting the blargsnes as an icon on the hbc menu.
> 
> When i installed the boot file on the sd card, it booted directly into snes. I didn't have the option of choosing the other icons.
> 
> ...


 

Haven't done the exploit myself, but you need to have a 3DS (named) folder on your SD card. From there create another folder with the name of the application (BlargSnes) and copy the boot.3dsx in this folder. Leave the starter kit as is on your SD card.


----------



## jqrn (Nov 22, 2014)

Gangboy said:


> Haven't done the exploit myself, but you need to have a 3DS (named) folder on your SD card. From there create another folder with the name of the application (BlargSnes) and copy the boot.3dsx in this folder. Leave the starter kit as is on your SD card.


 
cool. Will look into it. thanks


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 22, 2014)

My copy of Cubic Ninja is expected around 18-12-2014 
 If anyone in Europe knows a good site to order, please tell me.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 22, 2014)

Gangboy said:


> Mine shipped yesterday. Should get it the next working day (so that should be Monday). Can't play with it this weekend  So the exploiting begins on Monday for me


 
 Dude, what site did you order!


----------



## cloudeen (Nov 22, 2014)

damn amazon seller just cancelled my order which i placed on 17 nov...


----------



## Gangboy (Nov 22, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Dude, what site did you order!


 
Ordered mine from Yourgamezone.nl last Tuesday already, but it's not available anymore at that store. Just took a few hours before it was sold out. 

Edit: Just got it in the mail and working! Lol, time to fool around with it


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 22, 2014)

It's nice to see everyone loosing there minds about this development though, and in no way is this against the homebrew scene or anything, outside of developers there is not all that much to see yet 
It will be interesting to see where this road leads and how hard Nintendo will slam the door on this entry point and when! To be honest I am kinda surprised we have not seen a Firmware update to block it already 
I am just glad I got my 2 copies of the game at a un-inflated price (its handy to know someone who works at GameStop )

Don't get me wrong I love the Homebrew Scene (Hell I own a GCW Zero) but don't set yourselves up for disappointment, there is a handful of emulators in there early stages and a few tech demo like things at the moment 

Hats off to all involved in getting this exploit up and to the brave first few developing for the console


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2014)

jqrn said:


> how did you go around getting the blargsnes as an icon on the hbc menu.
> 
> When i installed the boot file on the sd card, it booted directly into snes. I didn't have the option of choosing the other icons.
> 
> ...


 
Used a blargsmes build from 3dsbrew. it has a boot.3dsx and an icon.bin.


----------



## jqrn (Nov 22, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Used a blargsmes build from 3dsbrew. it has a boot.3dsx and an icon.bin.


 
got it working - thanks


----------



## ieatpixels (Nov 22, 2014)

I installed the wrong exploit. I selected version 9 for the FW thinking it would be the latest but I noticed you're supposed to manually select the exact FW.
How do I uninstall or delete the exploit?
I can't launch it without it freezing.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 22, 2014)

ieatpixels said:


> ugh I chose the wrong firmware, I select 9 assuming it would be the latest firmware, I didn't realise you have to change the other forms too. Now it only freezes when I launch it and I can't find the save file to delete it. I have a few save files on my SD card but I can't tell which one is the exploit.


hold L R X Y on the main menu of cubic ninja for a few seconds, then follow the prompts. that'l delete your savefile.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Nov 22, 2014)

Someone just found this cool little easter egg -


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 22, 2014)

Its worth noting the exploit doesn't stop you playing, saving and resuming on the main game


----------



## Sparks43 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Its worth noting the exploit doesn't stop you playing, saving and resuming on the main game


 

Just a pity the game is complete garbage


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 22, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> Just a pity the game is complete garbage


 

My girlfriend likes it xD


----------



## ken28 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sparks43 said:


> Just a pity the game is complete garbage


god be bleesed for the united taste everything shares! Oh moment this isnt true


----------



## ieatpixels (Nov 22, 2014)

dimmidice said:


> hold L R X Y on the main menu of cubic ninja for a few seconds, then follow the prompts. that'l delete your savefile.


 
tyvm  thank you sir.


----------



## pdensco (Nov 22, 2014)

what can we play with this homebrew???? and can we play 3ds games with this


----------



## matpower (Nov 22, 2014)

pdensco said:


> what can we play with this homebrew???? and can we play 3ds games with this


 
Right now there are some early emulators and a port of Minecraft. This exploit can't play 3DS games.


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 22, 2014)

Rat.2 said:


> What the hell are you doing ? You say you have 4.5 fw yet you chose the exploit for 9.2.0.20U fw
> no noob stop what you are doing and read the directions properly


 
First of all, learn some tact on how to speak to people properly and with respect. Yes, I can read, which is apparent by the fact that I've been able to successfully install the exploit and load the homebrew launcher. Second, ok let me clarify... WHEN ON 4.5 regular fw and using the retail CN cart, I chose that correct 4.5.x QR code version and successfully triggered the exploit. But I want to also try it on Gateway mode, which is running emuNAND 9.2.0.20U. I created another QR code for 9.2.0.20U, loaded up the rom of CN, followed all the steps and installed and loaded the exploit. The problem is, it doesn't "stick". By that I mean that if I exit out of the homebrew launcher, it reboots back to the regular mode (4.5 fw). Then I go back into Gateway mode, load up the CN rom, select QR, and nothing happens... it's as if the exploit is no longer installed and I have to repeat the process.

I hope this makes sense. Perhaps somebody with some knowledge on this can respond in a more  constructive and non-condescending manner. Thanks


----------



## ken28 (Nov 22, 2014)

As far as I know it has do to on how gateway Handels save files.  Cia files seems to work better


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 22, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> My copy of Cubic Ninja is expected around 18-12-2014
> If anyone in Europe knows a good site to order, please tell me.


 
Trick you're 3DS time and date, might work .


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 22, 2014)

digipimp75 said:


> ok, I got it working fine on the retail Cubic Ninja cart w/ 4.5 fw 3DS. I also tried the Gateway rom of Cubic Ninja, and was able to successfully install the exploit. However, after exiting out of the Homebrew launcher it kicks you to the regular nand. I go back into Gateway mode (which is using emuNAND), launch the Cubic Ninja rom again and go to the QR code section but it doesn't trigger the exploit. Any ideas? I selected the correct emuNAND fw version of 9.2.0.20U



I installed the homebrew launcher with the rom and gateway flashcart. I updated my emunand to 9.2.0-20 and used the qr code of the same firmware. Make sure you have the internet connection turned on for it to work.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 22, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> I installed the homebrew launcher with the rom and gateway flashcart. I updated my emunand to 9.2.0-20 and used the qr code of the same firmware. Make sure you have the internet connection turned on for it to work.


 
mine works fine with the cia, but i wonder if the problems people are having with the .3ds  Cn  are due to wifi only being enabled in either emunand or sysnand, i wonder if it needs to be enabled in  both for it to work , and if not which one


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 22, 2014)

weatMod said:


> mine works fine with the cia, but i wonder if the problems people are having with the .3ds  Cn  are due to wifi only being enabled in either emunand or sysnand, i wonder if it needs to be enabled in  both for it to work , and if not which one


I know that I failed to install the hb launcher with multiple attempts because I had the wifi turned off, when I turned on the wifi it install right away. I also have a wifi connection setup on sysnand too.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 22, 2014)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> It's nice to see everyone loosing there minds about this development though, and in no way is this against the homebrew scene or anything, outside of developers there is not all that much to see yet
> It will be interesting to see where this road leads and how hard Nintendo will slam the door on this entry point and when! To be honest I am kinda surprised we have not seen a Firmware update to block it already
> I am just glad I got my 2 copies of the game at a un-inflated price (its handy to know someone who works at GameStop )
> 
> ...


 
"how hard Nintendo will slam the door"

got to wonder if this is coincidence but after installing blagsnes i went looking for  my snes rom set but couldnt find it on my backup hdd(had some crashed and broken pc and other issues) so i went to coolrom which i had just used a few days ago to  put some snes and n64 roms a friend tablet and  got this msg "this section removed due to copyright"
all the nintendo roms are gone, sega and other systems are still up, hmmm


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> My girlfriend likes it xD


 
It really isn't that bad. Especially at the cheaper prices, it's just about the same quality as any other cheap Android games they try to pwn off on you.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 22, 2014)

pdesco warned and suspended.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 22, 2014)

Sigh. What's the world come to.


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Nov 22, 2014)

how do we switch homebrew?


----------



## Lectem (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anybody have freezing issues while using homebrews? My 3DS XL 9.2.0.20E will freeze after a small while on 3DScraft, and it seems to happen on other homebrews too :/
Am i the only one ?


----------



## weatMod (Nov 22, 2014)

Lectem said:


> Does anybody have freezing issues while using homebrews? My 3DS XL 9.2.0.20E will freeze after a small while on 3DScraft, and it seems to happen on other homebrews too :/
> Am i the only one ?


 
dscraft more like dscrap amiright? seriously it is nothing more than an incomplete  crappy POC demo at this point,what do you expect , what other homebrew is crashing?


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, I went about extracting the archive and placing boot.3dsx and 3ds folder on the root of the sd card, a <old> 3ds (xl) and a <old> nintendo 2ds. each time I go to the qr code, scan it get the menu asking for permission to install the program and click a, get to 100% and it reboots saying an error has occurred, the system will restart. Tried two different downloads, two different sd cards and two different 3ds units. wondering (rhetorically) what am I doing wrong.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 22, 2014)

TLSS_N said:


> Well, I went about extracting the archive and placing boot.3dsx and 3ds folder on the root of the sd card, a <old> 3ds (xl) and a <old> nintendo 2ds. each time I go to the qr code, scan it get the menu asking for permission to install the program and click a, get to 100% and it reboots saying an error has occurred, the system will restart. Tried two different downloads, two different sd cards and two different 3ds units. wondering (rhetorically) what am I doing wrong.


 

Try another SD Card if possible


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Nov 22, 2014)

TLSS_N said:


> Well, I went about extracting the archive and placing boot.3dsx and 3ds folder on the root of the sd card, a <old> 3ds (xl) and a <old> nintendo 2ds. each time I go to the qr code, scan it get the menu asking for permission to install the program and click a, get to 100% and it reboots saying an error has occurred, the system will restart. Tried two different downloads, two different sd cards and two different 3ds units. wondering (rhetorically) what am I doing wrong.


 
Do you have WiFi on and are you selecting the correct FirmWare? If you're using EmuNand, you'll need to use EmuNand's FirmWare version.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's a question that I don't know if has been answered already, but here it goes...

Has anyone tried to run Cubic Ninja! from a Gateway Card and trying to run the exploit that way to install the Homebrew Launcher without needing the official retail cartridge?
Because... Reasons.
(And the game being harder to find than a Nintendo World Championships NES cartridge -,-)


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 22, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Here's a question that I don't know if has been answered already, but here it goes...
> 
> Has anyone tried to run Cubic Ninja! from a Gateway Card and trying to run the exploit that way to install the Homebrew Launcher without needing the official retail cartridge?
> Because... Reasons.
> (And the game being harder to find than a Nintendo World Championships NES cartridge -,-)


 

Yea apparently it works fine


----------



## omgcat (Nov 23, 2014)

so after testing both my retail cart of CN and my rom, i can install the exploit, but then i need to reinstall the exploit for GW. the retail cart can then access the exploit in the qr menu, but i can never get it to stick for the GW rom.


----------



## digipimp75 (Nov 23, 2014)

omgcat said:


> so after testing both my retail cart of CN and my rom, i can install the exploit, but then i need to reinstall the exploit for GW. the retail cart can then access the exploit in the qr menu, but i can never get it to stick for the GW rom.


 
same here.  I haven't been able to figure out how to make it stick without having to reinstall the exploit every time (on Gateway).     Regular retail cart of CN works fine


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 23, 2014)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Try another SD Card if possible


I will, I have a 64 GB in my phone that I can try tomorrow.



Plasmastar510 said:


> Do you have WiFi on and are you selecting the correct FirmWare? If you're using EmuNand, you'll need to use EmuNand's FirmWare version.



I do have Wifi on, and I am actually using a retail game, nothing more. I am able to download the exploit in full, but it continues to reboot to the main menu upon reaching 100%. Another thing, if I am to remove the sd card and reinsert it into the 3ds, then I am able to only reach 70% before the exploit freezes.


----------



## CalebW (Nov 23, 2014)

Is it possible to use this exploit with Cubic Ninja CIA on CFW?


----------



## KJ1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey there, I have a question. The question is that:- "If I run this exploit and play homebrew, but after some time I want to play 3ds roms through Gateway 3ds, so will I be able to play the 3ds roms? Simply, it means that can I run both homebrew and Gateway 3ds exploit on my 3ds?"


----------



## orion4874 (Nov 23, 2014)

So it's one retail cart per 3ds, correct? There's no way to save two QR codes for two different consoles with different firmware versions atm?


----------



## djricekcn (Nov 23, 2014)

why would you need Cubic Ninja if you're on Gateway though?   Doesn't the Gateway runt he same stuff Homebrew Channel currently has to offer?


----------



## JordenNixNix (Nov 23, 2014)

I was wondering if there's an alternative way to activate the exploit.
The outer camera('s) from my Nintendo 3DS system seems to be broken, so I can't scan the QR code
Will I never be able to install this exploit now on that system?


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 23, 2014)

JordenNixNix said:


> I was wondering if there's an alternative way to activate the exploit.
> The outer camera('s) from my Nintendo 3DS system seems to be broken, so I can't scan the QR code
> Will I never be able to install this exploit now on that system?


 

borrow a 3ds with the same firmware as yours, run the exploit, allow it to save... worth a try, then you can launch the exploit on your own 3ds?


----------



## GoldenSun3DS (Nov 23, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> borrow a 3ds with the same firmware as yours, run the exploit, allow it to save... worth a try, then you can launch the exploit on your own 3ds?


 
If that were possible, Smealum would have just released it like that instead of messing with QR code stuff.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 23, 2014)

GoldenSun3DS said:


> If that were possible, Smealum would have just released it like that instead of messing with QR code stuff.


 
How would you get the save on without the QR then?


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 23, 2014)

Wait, ctrulib doesn't support "printf"?  That's all I can really do in C right now.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 23, 2014)

DutchyDutch said:


> Wait, ctrulib doesn't support "printf"? That's all I can really do in C right now.


 
https://github.com/plutooo/ctrrpc/blob/master/server/source/main.c#L57


----------



## zbw2000 (Nov 23, 2014)

orion4874 said:


> So it's one retail cart per 3ds, correct? There's no way to save two QR codes for two different consoles with different firmware versions atm?


you can use one game across multiple consoles just keep in mind tyat the game is needed to run the hbl every time and they need to be on the same firmware


----------



## TTB82 (Nov 23, 2014)

Unfortunatly this doesn't work for me at all...
I've firmware 4.5.0-4E which isn't supported for the expoit. The first version for 4.5 is 4.5.0-7E.

When booting with Gateway (standard mode) and using the QR code for 9.2.0-20E it freezes after running the exploit and is going to the internet browser. I can't do anything at all at that moment. 

My game cartridge seems to be useless at this moment.


----------



## petspeed (Nov 23, 2014)

TTB82 I have The same problem that the exploit only goes to 70% and then the browser is started and the 3DS freeze. Sometimes it works though, but most of the times this happens. I am using a trimmed rom as .3ds. What are you using?


----------



## TTB82 (Nov 23, 2014)

petspeed said:


> TTB82 I have The same problem that the exploit only goes to 70% and then the browser is started and the 3DS freeze. Sometimes it works though, but most of the times this happens. I am using a trimmed rom as .3ds. What are you using?


 
I've bought the original game so I´m using a cardtrige. I tried it on 4.5 system nand and 9.2 emu nand.


----------



## petspeed (Nov 23, 2014)

TTB82 said:


> I've bought the original game so I´m using a cardtrige. I tried it on 4.5 system nand and 9.2 emu nand.


 
Hmm.. I just tested again both with my original cartridge in SysNAND 4.5.0-10E and with the trimmed ROM in Gateway EmuNAND 9.2.0-20E. Tried 5 times with each and it worked every time. Don't know why it was so unstable yesterday. I just hope it will keep working


----------



## anthony001 (Nov 23, 2014)

will the exploit still be there if we update the 3ds firmware?


----------



## ken28 (Nov 23, 2014)

anthony001 said:


> will the exploit still be there if we update the 3ds firmware?


game exploit mostlikely yes but not the firmware exploit. so you wont be able to use it anymore


----------



## KentaZX (Nov 23, 2014)

I remember that I have naruto powerful shippuden cartridge and remember that it does have a QR code scanning feature in it too. Do you think Smealum could make a similar exploit for that game without problems?


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 24, 2014)

I still lack Cubic Ninja. I hope it will not disappear completely before I can buy it.
Does 3D work if the parental control is activated (and correctly enter the code when Cubic Ninja start)?


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 24, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Here's a question that I don't know if has been answered already, but here it goes...
> 
> Has anyone tried to run Cubic Ninja! from a Gateway Card and trying to run the exploit that way to install the Homebrew Launcher without needing the official retail cartridge?
> Because... Reasons.
> (And the game being harder to find than a Nintendo World Championships NES cartridge -,-)


 
It works fine, but why would you do this? You'd have to add structure to your SD card for the emulators to be read in Homebrew Launcher, you'd have to boot into the game, run the hack through its menu, then launch the emulators. 

Or just download the .3ds of the emulators and run them that way from Gateway's menu.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 24, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> It works fine, but why would you do this? You'd have to add structure to your SD card for the emulators to be read in Homebrew Launcher, you'd have to boot into the game, run the hack through its menu, then launch the emulators.
> 
> Or just download the .3ds of the emulators and run them that way from Gateway's menu.


 
I got two comments on that:
1) I thought the Homebrew Launcher on 3DS got installed into the system, do you have to boot Cubic Ninja! everytime you want to enter HBL? That's rather uncomfortable. XD
2) Some .3DS files for the emulators (if not all) for Gateway ARE NOT compatible with sound as far as I know, only if you install them as a CIA. Anyone has any more intel on this?


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 24, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I got two comments on that:
> 1) I thought the Homebrew Launcher on 3DS got installed into the system, do you have to boot Cubic Ninja! everytime you want to enter HBL? That's rather uncomfortable. XD
> 2) Some .3DS files for the emulators (if not all) for Gateway ARE NOT compatible with sound as far as I know, only if you install them as a CIA. Anyone has any more intel on this?


 
1) Yup. No kernel access means booting the game each and every time.
2) True, however, installing as a .cia just poses more connivence than using Gateway's menu.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 24, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> 1) Yup. No kernel access means booting the game each and every time.
> 2) True, however, installing as a .cia just poses more connivence than using Gateway's menu.


 
Interesting.
With the first point clear now, there is no point in getting Cubic Ninja at all, I would only get a Gateway then.
Thanks for clearing that doubt out.

One more question though:
What exactly is a CIA file and how does it work once installed?


----------



## Öhr (Nov 24, 2014)

My short story of (not) acquring Cubic Ninja:

Ordered Cubic Ninja online for 9€ on Monday. Sweet!
Got a reply from the shop on Wednesday, that it isn't in stock and won't be sold again due to pressure by Nintendo. FML #1
New prices online exploded already, thus costing around 40-50€. FML #2
So I called a local reseller, whether they have it in stock: They don't, but are able to get one from another store. They'd call back once I can pick it up. Price: 10€. Great!
Got a call on Saturday: It's here, ready to get picked up! So I drive to the store, get handed the copy of the game and happily hand over those 10 bucks. YAY!
Back in my car, I unwrap the already damaged plastic wrapping and open up the box: The cartridge is missing. Someone stole it from inside the box. FML #3
Back to the shop, I return the game, or rather the packaging of the game, and get my 10€ back. Now the game costs 80-90€ online. FML #4
Bottom line:
Fuck this... I'll wait for the next hack!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 24, 2014)

Öhr said:


> My short story of (not) acquring Cubic Ninja:
> 
> Ordered Cubic Ninja online for 9€ on Monday. Sweet!
> Got a reply from the shop on Wednesday, that it isn't in stock and won't be sold again due to pressure by Nintendo. FML #1
> ...


 
Dude you are getting into deep (and unnecessary) shit!

Just get a Gateway or save for one.
Seeing how that shitty game and the greedy bastards that own it are skyrocketing the goddamn price off the orbit, you are better of with a Gateway and I think they are now cheaper than buying the game anywhere.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 24, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> It works fine, but why would you do this? You'd have to add structure to your SD card for the emulators to be read in Homebrew Launcher, you'd have to boot into the game, run the hack through its menu, then launch the emulators.
> 
> Or just download the .3ds of the emulators and run them that way from Gateway's menu.


 
because  there is a blarg unofficial build with sound but it is in 3dsx format, so there is one reason


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Nov 24, 2014)

there is so many comments to look for my answer.... so, if I buy GateWay, can I use CubicNinja ROM to perform Ninjhax?
and... I think it's a good idea to donate some funds to Smea, after all, he have done what everyone wanted for our 3DS (SWEET HOMBREW, now maybe some day I can watch 3D movies in my 3DS :3) so, anyone know about this? Did Smea have some account in PayPal or something to do donations?


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 24, 2014)

damn nintendo is pressuring stores not to sell the game due to the exploit? can't believe they're going that far to stop it


----------



## matpower (Nov 24, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> damn nintendo is pressuring stores not to sell the game due to the exploit? can't believe they're going that far to stop it


 
Pretty sure any company would do that. After all, would you want someone running unauthorized code on your hardware?


----------



## cdoty (Nov 24, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> damn nintendo is pressuring stores not to sell the game due to the exploit? can't believe they're going that far to stop it


 

It sounds like the store knew it could get more out of the game and came up with a BS excuse to get out of selling it.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 24, 2014)

cdoty said:


> It sounds like the store knew it could get more out of the game and came up with a BS excuse to get out of selling it.


 


> [...] Nintendo [hat] dazu aufgerufen das Spiel nicht weiter zu vertreiben und das Spiel auch aus dem eigenen Shop entfernt. Das Spiel hat wohl eine große Sicherheitslücke, die Nintendo potentiell großen finanziellen Schaden zufügen kann.
> 
> Anhand dessen, dass der Vertrieb und Erwerb des Spiels offiziell nun vom Lizenzträger untersagt ist, ist unser Angebot aber ohnehin nichtig gewesen und damit auch alle aus dem Rechtsgeschäft entstehenden Ansprüche.


 
quick translation:



> [...] Nintendo has called out not to continue selling it and also removed it from their own store. The game has a major security issue that could cause major financial damage to Nintendo.
> 
> Based on the fact that the sale and purchase of the game is now officially prohibited by the licensee, our offer is been void and thus all of the legal transaction resulting claims.


 
last sentence is absolute bullshit, along with the rest being semi-bullshit.


----------



## orion4874 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked all ready but how do you get blargSnes and 3DNES to show in the menu? It look like you have to compile 3DNES yourself but blargSnes has a .3dsx file and it still doesn't show for some reason. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MemoryController (Nov 24, 2014)

orion4874 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked all ready but how do you get blargSnes and 3DNES to show in the menu? It look like you have to compile 3DNES yourself but blargSnes has a .3dsx file and it still doesn't show for some reason. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Are you sure you are following the directory structure guidelines? Check if putting it as SNES.3dsx under sdmc:/3ds/ works


----------



## thenotoriousrod (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got my copy in today... But I have yet to install ninjahax until I have access to a computer with an SD card....

Anyway until then, I decided I'd play a couple of levels to pass the time...let's just say I can see why this game was pretty much shovelware...the gyroscope being the main way to control the character kills it. Not to mention silly storyline. I'd have made for a decent cell phone game maybe...

Out of curiosity has anyone beaten it?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 24, 2014)

This is going for around £30 on bids and £40-50 buy it now on eBay... Price is coming down pretty fast.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Nov 24, 2014)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> ... now maybe some day I can watch 3D movies in my 3DS :3)



You can do this for a very long time now and without the need of any Hack...

Just google for 3DS Video Converter.


----------



## assassinz (Nov 24, 2014)

orion4874 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked all ready but how do you get blargSnes and 3DNES to show in the menu? It look like you have to compile 3DNES yourself but blargSnes has a .3dsx file and it still doesn't show for some reason. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


For blargSnes, put a folder named snes at the root of your SD card. That's where your SNES games go, unzipped. Then inside the 3ds folder at the root of your SD card you'll need to have a blargSnes folder containing blargSnes.3dsx.

I haven't tried the 3DNES emulator yet.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 24, 2014)

If anyone wants to try it out, I made compiled the homebrew launcher to be compatible with Gateway.  I have no idea if it works, as I don't have one myself.  The source is the same as the official one, I just used the instructions on 3dbrew to convert it.

Use at your own risk, but let me know if it works. http://filebin.ca/1i93Bj3BiIQm/gw_menu.zip


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> If anyone wants to try it out, I made compiled the homebrew launcher to be compatible with Gateway. I have no idea if it works, as I don't have one myself. The source is the same as the official one, I just used the instructions on 3dbrew to convert it.
> 
> Use at your own risk, but let me know if it works. http://filebin.ca/1i93Bj3BiIQm/gw_menu.zip


AWESOME!
now if someone with a Gateway card could provide feedback, that would be great. XD
I am about to order one within this week once I get paid, so until then...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 24, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> AWESOME!
> now if someone with a Gateway card could provide feedback, that would be great. XD
> I am about to order one within this week once I get paid, so until then...


You should probably download it now then if you plan to use it.  If traffic continues it will get lost in the topic pretty quick.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> You should probably download it now then if you plan to use it. If traffic continues it will get lost in the topic pretty quick.


That I just did.
Thanks!

So in theory, with this HBL fork we should be able to run .3DSX files with Gateway?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 24, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That I just did.
> Thanks!
> 
> So in theory, with this HBL fork we should be able to run .3DSX files with Gateway?


Yes.  It's not a fork though, which is why I'm not required to include the source.  The source is identical, I just compiled the official source and followed these instructions.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> If anyone wants to try it out, I made compiled the homebrew launcher to be compatible with Gateway. I have no idea if it works, as I don't have one myself. The source is the same as the official one, I just used the instructions on 3dbrew to convert it.
> 
> Use at your own risk, but let me know if it works. http://filebin.ca/1i93Bj3BiIQm/gw_menu.zip


doesnt work, crashes when you try to launch any homebrew, cia version has same results
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ninjhax-as-cia-possible.374566/page-2#post-5172912


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 24, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> doesnt work, crashes when you try to launch any homebrew, cia version has same results
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ninjhax-as-cia-possible.374566/page-2#post-5172912


Well that's disappointing.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Yes. It's not a fork though, which is why I'm not required to include the source. The source is identical, I just compiled the official source and followed these instructions.


Oh oh got it.
So in short words it is a port... Am I right?
Thank you so much for taking the time for doing so, if the feedback shows that 3DSX files are now able to run in Gateway, I will explode in joy!


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Nov 24, 2014)

--=ZerO=-- said:


> You can do this for a very long time now and without the need of any Hack...
> 
> Just google for 3DS Video Converter.


 
yeah I know, but it's horrible watch a movie in parts of 10 minutes and with bad quality...


----------



## OmegaTheOverLord (Nov 24, 2014)

Öhr said:


> My short story of (not) acquring Cubic Ninja:
> 
> Ordered Cubic Ninja online for 9€ on Monday. Sweet!
> Got a reply from the shop on Wednesday, that it isn't in stock and won't be sold again due to pressure by Nintendo. FML #1
> ...


 
If the game is one time use only, I'll gladly sell mine to your or something.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 24, 2014)

OmegaTheOverLord said:


> If the game is one time use only, I'll gladly sell mine to your or something.


thanks, though it unfortunately isnt... not yet at least...


----------



## OmegaTheOverLord (Nov 24, 2014)

Öhr said:


> thanks, though it unfortunately isnt... not yet at least...


 

Well drat, I can try checking some areas around me. To das internetz!


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 24, 2014)

How do you get the homebrew launcher to work without rescanning the qr code? Every time i hit my data the game crashed and the system restarts.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 24, 2014)

OmegaTheOverLord said:


> Well drat, I can try checking some areas around me. To das internetz!


I'd need a PAL copy mate, that darn 3DS is region locked, so not much of a point looking in the US for a copy. thanks for the offer though

P.S. fuck those region locks. they have no point and just suck fucking much. FML!


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 24, 2014)

OmegaTheOverLord said:


> If the game is one time use only, I'll gladly sell mine to your or something.


 
it isn't. you need it every time you want to use the homebrew launcher.


----------



## Diag (Nov 25, 2014)

screw this f´n small online dealers.. ordered my copy also cheap early on the first day, a whole weak the status of my delivery says it´s "open", yesterday i wrote them a mail and now i got the answer that he "informed me, that it is not available anymore" (never got a email from him, but who cares) -.- goddamnit and don´t pay the prices this game is now, so looks like i have to wait for gateway -.-


----------



## JoGa83 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello GBATemp users,
i have a problem for scanning the QR Code. When i try to scan QR Code, i have a blank sreen (upper sreen). Maybe i missed something ...
Can someone help me ?
Many thanks. 
(and sorry for my english ...)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2014)

JoGa83 said:


> Hello GBATemp users,
> i have a problem for scanning the QR Code. When i try to scan QR Code, i have a blank sreen (upper sreen). Maybe i missed something ...
> Can someone help me ?
> Many thanks.
> (and sorry for my english ...)


 
Be sure your room is lightened enough and you pc screen is well centered while you attempt to scan your qr code. You may have to try some times before it works. Also, is you camera working properly? Does your game still respond while you are stuck on that screen?


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone try a system transfer with HB installed yet? I imagine it would go fine, but just wanna be sure. I _maaaaay_ be able to test it myself, but no guarantees.

Also if the big N were to release an update, would I be able to load NINJAHAX without updating?


----------



## JoGa83 (Nov 26, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Be sure your room is lightened enough and you pc screen is well centered while you attempt to scan your qr code. You may have to try some times before it works. Also, is you camera working properly? Does your game still respond while you are stuck on that screen?


 

I think I found the problem ... it is written in the manual that the QR codes scan function is available only when the story mode is finished .

So I have only to play this horrible game ...

Thank you for your help !


----------



## AlBa (Nov 26, 2014)

JoGa83 said:


> I think I found the problem ... it is written in the manual that the QR codes scan function is available only when the story mode is finished .
> 
> So I have only to play this horrible game ...
> 
> Thank you for your help !


Really no you shouldn't play that game even one second, i didn't have to...
Sérieux non t'as pas besoin d'y jouer ne serait-ce qu'une seconde, je n'ai pas eu besoin...


----------



## Kadin (Nov 26, 2014)

Are any of the included apps supposed to have sound? I've downloaded and ran the blarg SNES emulator, along with a version that's said to support sound yet I don't hear anything.

I apologize if this has already been addressed but I searched for sound within the thread and there was nothing concrete that I saw.

It's working. Created a thread in the main forum as I wasn't sure this was the right place. I screwed up something trying multiple version of the emu. All good now.



gypsynimrod said:


> I feel like a league of children will come here to call you a noob or to insult you to some degree to seem edgy and cool, so I'll drop this here. Use this version of BlargSNES to get sound. It's barely at its optimum stages, but the same goes for the official release too.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!LJpC0ASK!Jke6Snsfs2sOkQyxfFUC1alGvH6zt9b6tjwdxVKwmm8


Thanks. Yeah I got it working and came back here to update/edit my comment. Appreciate the help!


----------



## gypsynimrod (Nov 26, 2014)

Kadin said:


> Are any of the included apps supposed to have sound? I've downloaded and ran the blarg SNES emulator, along with a version that's said to support sound yet I don't hear anything.
> 
> I apologize if this has already been addressed but I searched for sound within the thread and there was nothing concrete that I saw.


 
I feel like a league of children will come here to call you a noob or to insult you to some degree to seem edgy and cool, so I'll drop this here. Use this version of BlargSNES to get sound. It's barely at its optimum stages, but the same goes for the official release too.

https://mega.co.nz/#!LJpC0ASK!Jke6Snsfs2sOkQyxfFUC1alGvH6zt9b6tjwdxVKwmm8


----------



## DutchyDutch (Nov 30, 2014)

18 more days, and I can finally:
Finish EarthBound on 3DS (was playing it on a snes emulator on my tablet)
Make HB games and play HB games
Play GB classics


----------



## rygar (Dec 3, 2014)

Found out today that sound not currently working on any homebrew on New 3DS. Confirmed by smealum on Twitter on Nov 26. 

"@richisawesome unfortunately homebrew can't output sound on N3DS yet, sorry."


----------



## wiikend (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi guys
Would like to express my thanks to all the people involved with the exploit, it sounds like great progress in making the 3DS an excellent portable for homebrew and retro game fans 
I've just got myself a New 3DS XL and have done the QR code thing, Homebrew Launcher is working, although I've only launched the 3DSCraft at the moment.
I'll own up and admit I've not read through all the 98 pages of this thread, and was hoping that someone who has their finger on the pulse would be so kind to answer my question;

Is there a reliable place which lists emus we can use with this launcher, I've seen the homebrew highlights on smea's ninjhax webage, which mentions blargSnes and GameYob, are those the only 2 available at present or do others exist, like a Megadrive emu?

That's it, just looking for a list of available ones, or if it is just those two for now, confirmation.
I would love to be able to play my old Megadrive classics on this machine so hoping there is more.

It's my first 3DS device I've owned and I'm liking it, just have the cube ninja and mario game at the moment, but I love the mario series so looking forward to playing this one through to completion, thanks


----------



## rygar (Dec 6, 2014)

wiikend said:


> Is there a reliable place which lists emus we can use with this launcher, I've seen the homebrew highlights on smea's ninjhax webage, which mentions blargSnes and GameYob, are those the only 2 available at present or do others exist, like a Megadrive emu?


http://3dbrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Applications is a good list of available homebrew including emulators. No Megadrive/Genesis available yet. Current obstacle with New 3DS model is lack of sound support in homebrew. Author of BlargSnes StapleButter has a good description of some of the barriers before sound is available on his emulator (and other homebrew). https://gbatemp.net/threads/blargsnes-snes-emulator-for-the-3ds-wip.369900/page-61#post-5192248


----------



## wiikend (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks rygar, bookmarked that 3dbrew page to check back on from time to time, shame about the sound issue with the New 3DS models, perhaps in time someone will crack that problem.
No Megadrive, that's a shame too but at least the eShop has a few of my old favourites on the Megadrive and Game Gear, so can buy those still


----------



## Fusionz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello again people ive been around the NINJHAX scene since the night it all happened and i finally got my copy of CN for $14.75 , my 3ds ver. is (OLD) 9.2.0-20E for some reason as i go to scan the QR code i just get a black screen with a few white lines that blip for a few seconds then it takes me back to my home screen telling me that an error has occurred and the system needs to be restarted any suggestions??


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2014)

Fusionz said:


> Hello again people ive been around the NINJHAX scene since the night it all happened and i finally got my copy of CN for $14.75 , my 3ds ver. is (OLD) 9.2.0-20E for some reason as i go to scan the QR code i just get a black screen with a few white lines that blip for a few seconds then it takes me back to my home screen telling me that an error has occurred and the system needs to be restarted any suggestions??


 
try again?


----------



## Fusionz (Dec 8, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> try again?


 
Have a couple times,  just realized you needed internet for this to work :/ lol i feel like a noob


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2014)

Fusionz said:


> Have a couple times,  just realized you needed internet for this to work :/ lol i feel like a noob


 
So it worked? yes you need internet


----------



## Fusionz (Dec 8, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> So it worked? yes you need internet


I'm going to try it now  hope these 3 weeks of waiting has finally paid off


----------



## Fusionz (Dec 8, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> So it worked? yes you need internet


 
Yay! Worked perfectly testing out cia and FTPpony


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2014)

Fusionz said:


> Yay! Worked perfectly testing out cia and FTPpony


 
cia? That won't work lol  
Great that worked still


----------



## Fusionz (Dec 8, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> cia? That won't work lol
> Great that worked still


 
Ok, just was messing around with FTPony and the 3ds-devmenu tool thing...


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice rise


----------



## flarn2006 (Dec 11, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> View attachment 12768
> 
> Nice rise


So I'm not the only one who thought to check that!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2014)

is there a gba emulater


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

YOLOSWAG said:


> is there a gba emulater


Yub, but it's still very early therefor buggy and slow.


----------



## keyra (Dec 24, 2014)

looks like there will be a ninjax update (not for 9.3 and plus) but for bigger and faster homebrews


> *smea* ‏@*smealum*
> expect a ninjhax update for that + executable/writable pages for dynarec either tonight or tomorrow !





> *smea*  @smealum     ·    4h 4 hours ago
> .@*TehTechnoGuy* basically update makes dynarec in user mode possible, which means some emulators will be able to get *massive* speedups


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

nice to know


----------



## Helper (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm so excited for support for X+W page-mapping!


----------



## flarn2006 (Dec 25, 2014)

keyra said:


> looks like there will be a ninjax update (not for 9.3 and plus) but for bigger and faster homebrews


Why would there need to be an update for ninjhax for that? Wouldn't everything that's possible in user mode be possible anyway? Unless of course it _is_ a kernel mode exploit.


----------



## keyra (Dec 25, 2014)

flarn2006 said:


> Why would there need to be an update for ninjhax for that? Wouldn't everything that's possible in user mode be possible anyway? Unless of course it _is_ a kernel mode exploit.


dunno but read his tweets...


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 25, 2014)

flarn2006 said:


> Why would there need to be an update for ninjhax for that? Wouldn't everything that's possible in user mode be possible anyway? Unless of course it _is_ a kernel mode exploit.


 
Well creating a service and setting executable memory shouldn't be possible under "user mode" anyway.


----------



## Helper (Dec 25, 2014)

The update is out. I got the example working; WX page mapping/execution is here. Dynarec, here we come.



Duo8 said:


> Well creating a service and setting executable memory shouldn't be possible under "user mode" anyway.


And yet, now, it is.  (I know, not exactly typical user mode, but whatever.)


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 25, 2014)

Helper said:


> The update is out. I got the example working; WX page mapping/execution is here. Dynarec, here we come.
> 
> 
> And yet, now, it is.  (I know, not exactly typical user mode, but whatever.)


 
I mean I think it's a ARM11 kernel exploit. But not too sure.


----------



## keyra (Dec 25, 2014)

> *smea* ‏@*smealum*  10h10 hours ago
> ninjhax v1.1 is up ! no change in exploits, just a better 3dsx loader + new HB service commands. you can update here http://smealum.net/ninjhax/


----------



## keyra (Dec 27, 2014)

updated again


> *smea* ‏@*smealum*  9h9 hours ago
> just released ninjhax v1.1b. all it does is fix some ninjhax v1.1 bugs. update when you can ! http://smealum.net/ninjhax/


----------



## lytro (Jan 20, 2015)

edit: nvm


----------



## JUSPOZA (Jan 27, 2015)

Can they make it for a older firmware pls? I have 3.0.0-5U but that option is not avalable.i was keeping it at this firmware in hopes that haveing a low firmware will have less patchs made so its more exploitable.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

JUSPOZA said:


> Can they make it for a older firmware pls? I have 3.0.0-5U but that option is not avalable.i was keeping it at this firmware in hopes that haveing a low firmware will have less patchs made so its more exploitable.


 
It won't happen. just get a game like smash update to 8.1


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2015)

Is there plans to update this to work on 9.4.X?


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 27, 2015)

joesteve1914 said:


> Is there plans to update this to work on 9.4.X?


 
Ninjhax will never work on FW 9.3/9.4 as one of the exploits it uses was patched. Please stop asking about this.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

Just curious. Does the N3DS support got removed?

Website ( http://smealum.net/ninjhax/) only let you select "OLD" though it's written on it you can select "NEW" if you have a N3DS.

Edit : Ah no, it's still here. It's just the "New" is pretty hard to see with this black background.


----------



## satan89 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm trying to get Ninjhax to install on my 3DS using a r4i card, on fw 4.4.0.*6*-U. There are no qr codes for this firmware? The lowest available option for 4.4.0 is the 4.4.0-7U. What should i be doing to install it if possible?
Also, will it work if i try to install it via the r4i card? What are the limitations if any, of doing it this way?


----------



## Fusionz (Feb 24, 2015)

satan89 said:


> I'm trying to get Ninjhax to install on my 3DS using a r4i card, on fw 4.4.0.*6*-U. There are no qr codes for this firmware? The lowest available option for 4.4.0 is the 4.4.0-7U. What should i be doing to install it if possible?
> Also, will it work if i try to install it via the r4i card? What are the limitations if any, of doing it this way?


 
Err..i'm pretty sure the Ninjhax is 3dsx format and also r4i emulates inside DS mode on the 3ds..meaning no, it is impossible to run 3ds files etc. on a r4i card..


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 15, 2015)

does anybody have a way to mirror ninjhax?
i want to access it without internet access.
hopefully host it locally though a laptop and connect the 3ds to that so i don't need to access the website.
i know the qr codes just point the 3ds to a download so i would need both new qr codes and whatever they point to.
i'm hoping someone already has done this and can just link me but i couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## endoverend (Apr 15, 2015)

jefffisher said:


> does anybody have a way to mirror ninjhax?
> i want to access it without internet access.
> hopefully host it locally though a laptop and connect the 3ds to that so i don't need to access the website.
> i know the qr codes just point the 3ds to a download so i would need both new qr codes and whatever they point to.
> i'm hoping someone already has done this and can just link me but i couldn't find it anywhere.


 
You can access it without internet after the first time you scan it... after that you can use it offline unless you wipe your save file.


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 15, 2015)

endoverend said:


> You can access it without internet after the first time you scan it... after that you can use it offline unless you wipe your save file.


yes but what if i need to use it on a different 3ds, say my 3ds is 9.2 and i go to a friends house and he has 7.1 as far as i know ninjhax is firmware specific.


----------



## endoverend (Apr 15, 2015)

jefffisher said:


> yes but what if i need to use it on a different 3ds, say my 3ds is 9.2 and i go to a friends house and he has 7.1 as far as i know ninjhax is firmware specific.


 
Couldn't you just go to an internet cafe or something? You only need it once.


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 15, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Couldn't you just go to an internet cafe or something? You only need it once.


nope


----------



## dimmidice (May 20, 2015)

edit: think i fixed it.


----------

